# الكتابُ المقدّس يتحدّي نُقّاده والقائلين بتحريفه!!  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الكتابُ المقدّس **يتحدّي **نُقّاده والقائلين بتحريفه!!*​ *القمص **عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​ *كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد*​ 
*الفهرس*

*المقدمة*
*مدخل الكتاب: نقد الكتاب المقدس والتشكيك فيه والقول  بتحريفه*
*الفصل الأول: الكتاب المقدس في مواجهة النقد الحديث*
*الفصل الثاني: الوحي الإلهي في المسيحية وكيف كتب الكتاب  المقدس؟*
*الفصل الثالث: شهادة المسيح ورسله لكل كلمة في أسفار العهد  القديم*
*الفصل الرابع: كيف وصل إلينا العهد القديم سالمًا ومحفوظًا بكت  دقة؟*
*الفصل الخامس: الوثائق التي تثبت صحة العهد القديم واستحالة  تحريفه*
*الفصل السادس: إنجيل واحد أم أربعة أناجيل؟ الإنجيل ونوع الوحي  فيه*
*الفصل السابع: شهادة آباء الكنيسة الأولي لصحة ووحي العهد  الجديد*
*الفصل الثامن: الوثائق التي تثبت صحة العهد الجديد واستحالة  التحريف*
*الفصل التاسع: القرآن وشبهة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*
*الفصل العاشر: ألقاب التوراة والإنجيل في القرآن*
*الفصل الحادي عشر: الإنجيل هدي ونور *
*الفصل الثاني عشر: شهادة القرآن لوجود التوراة والإنجيل بين يدي نبي  المسلمين*
*الفصل الثالث عشر: شهادة القرآن لوجود التوراة بين يدي المسيح وأنه جاء  مصدقاً لها*
*الفصل الرابع عشر: شهادة القرآن والحديث والسيرة لصحة التوراة واستحالة  تحريفها*

*المقدمة*

قال الرب يسوع المسيح " على هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن  تقوى عليها " (مت18: 16). وبالفعل قامت أبواب الجحيم ضد الكتاب المقدس وهاجمته  بجميع الأسلحة والحيل عبر العصور وألقت بالشك من حوله ولكنها كانت تتحطم دائماً على  هذه الصخرة، صخرة الإيمان. كما وعد قائلاً " *السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا  يزول* "(مت35: 24)، وأيضاً " *لأني ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها* " (ار12: 1).  كما حذر " *لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه* لكي  تحفظوا وصايا الرب " (تث16: 22-18)، " *أن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه  الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب وان كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف  الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة* " (رؤ19: 22-20).
 فقد تكاتف ضده كل الذين ينكرون وحيه ويرفضون سلامته من التحريف  والتبديل مثل الوثنيين الذين يؤمنون بتعدد الآلهة والنقاد الماديين الذين لا يؤمنون  بوجود الله ولا بكلامه أو وحيه ولا بالنبوّات أو المعجزات، ومدارس اللاهوت التحررية  التي تأثرت بآراء النقاد الملحدين، والإخوة المسلمين الذين أنكروا وحيه لوجود  خلافات جوهرية بينه وبين القرآن، بل والعقيدة الإسلامية بصفة عامة.
 وفي هذا الكتاب نؤكد، بالدليل العلمي الموثق، حقيقة وصحة كل حرف وكل  كلمة وكل جملة وكل فقرة وكل حدث وكل رواية في الكتاب المقدس مستعينين بمئات السجلات  والمراجع والوثائق العلمية والتاريخية، المدنية والدينية، اليهودية والمسيحية  والإسلامية والوثنية والنقدية، وما توصل إليه علم الآثار من كشوف وحفريات ومخطوطات.  وذلك إلى جانب شهادة القرآن والحديث والسيرة النبوية لصحة وسلامة أسفار الكتاب  المقدس عبر تاريخه، منذ أيام يشوع بن نون تلميذ موسى النبي، وعزرا الكاهن والكاتب،  والرب يسوع المسيح، الذي يؤكد القرآن أنه جاء مصدقا بالتوراة وأنها كانت بين يديه "  *وَمُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ* " (آل عمران: 50)،  ونبي المسلمين الذي يؤكد القرآن أنه جاء مصدقا بهما وأنهما كانا بين يديه وقد شهد  لهما وأحتكم بأحكام التوراة قائلاً " *وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ  التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّه*ِ " (المائدة: 43)، وقال عن الإنجيل "  *وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإنجيل بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ  بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ* " (المائدة: 47).  
 ونرجو من الله القدير أن يستخدم هذا الكتاب لمجده وأن يكون سبب بركة  لكل من يبحث عن الحق بعقله وفكره وقلبه وسبب هداية لكل من تشكك في كتابه المقدس،  كقول أيوب " *قد أقام كلامك العاثر وثبت الركب المرتعشة* " (أي4: 4)، وقول  الرب يسوع المسيح " *كلامك هو حق* " (يو17: 17). 
* عيد الميلاد المجيد 7/1/2005م **القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*
* 29/ كيهك /1721 ش *

*مدخل للكتاب*

*نقد الكتاب المقدس *

*والتشكيك فيه والقول بتحريفه*

1 أسباب ظهور مدارس نقد الكتاب المقدس والتشكيك فيه: 
 بدأت عملية نقد الكتاب المقدس، وخاصة العهد القديم، منذ القرون الأولى  للمسيحية ولكنها كانت منصبة على آيات محددة في التوراة، أسفار موسى الخمسة، أما  النقد بصورته المادية الشاملة فقد أتخذ شكلاً كثيفاً ابتداء من القرنين السابع عشر  والثامن عشر الميلاديين. وقد أنصب معظم نقد علماء النقد الماديين على أسفار موسى  الخمسة، التوراة، وركزوا عليها أكثر من بقية أسفار العهد القديم. وللأسف فقد تأثر  معظم هؤلاء النقاد بالفلسفات المادية الجدلية الإلحادية التي لا تؤمن بوجود الله أو  التي تقول أن الله لا يتدخل في التاريخ، أو أن الطبيعة هي الله، والتي سادت القرنين  17و18م واستمرت آثارها حتى الآن. واعتقد بعضها بأزلية المادة أو أن الإنسان  والخليقة وجدا بالمصادفة، ورفعت من قيمة الإنسان على حساب الله ووضعته موضع الإله  في هذا العالم، وزعمت أن الدين مسخر لخدمة الأغنياء على حساب الفقراء، كما قال كارل  ماركس " الدين أفيون الشعوب "! ورفضت أي سلطة لله أو ما يسمى بإله لأن الله في نظر  بعضها لا يتدخل في شئون الكون، أو أن الله والطبيعة واحد " فالطبيعة هي الله، والله  هو الطبيعة ". 
 ونتيجة لكل ذلك فقد رفضت الإعلان الإلهي والوحي والمعجزات والنبوات وما  جاء في الكتاب المقدس وقالت أن ما جاء به ليس إلا أساطير قديمة أخترعها البشر من  وحي خيالهم!! وفيما يلي أهم المذاهب والحركات والفلسفات التي أدت إلى نقد الكتاب  المقدس: 
*(1) سيبنوزا ومذهب الحلولية أو وحدة الوجود: *
يقول مذهب الحلولية أو وحدة الوجود أن الله والكون واحد أو أن الله يحل  في الكون! ومن الذين قالوا بهذا المذهب الفيلسوف اليهودي باروخ سبينوزا  (Baruch Spinoza)، (1632- 1677م) الذي اعتبر الله والطبيعة أسمين  لحقيقة واحدة(1)، ووصف  الله بأنه ليس خارج الطبيعة وليس وراءها بل الله والطبيعة واحد(2)!!  ونظر إلى عقولنا البشرية الكثيرة على أنها جزء من العقل الإلهي، وأنها تنمو كلما  ازددنا اقتراباً من التوحد بالله، أو التوحد بالعالم، وهو ما يعني نفس الشيء(3)! ومن  ثم رفض الإيمان بالمعجزات وقال " لا شيء، إذاً، يحدث في الطبيعة يتعارض مع نواميسها  الكونية، كلا، فكل شيء يتفق معها ويتبعها 000 فهي تحفظ ترتيب ثابت وغير متغير "!!  وفي الحقيقة " فالمعجزة التي تتعارض مع الطبيعة أو تكون فوقها هي محض عبس "!! وقال  أيضاً " يجب أن نتأكد بصورة كاملة أن كل حدث مذكور في الكتاب المقدس قد حدث  بالضرورة مثل أي حدث آخر بحسب نواميس الطبيعة "(4)!!
وعلل المعجزات المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس بتعليلات مادية فاعتبر انشقاق  البحر لبني إسرائيل عند خروجهم من مصر مجرد رياح شرقية شقت لهم في البحر طريقاً وأن  الأنبياء لجئوا لسرد قصص المعجزات والأمثال والحكايات التي تتناسب مع عقلية الشعب،  وأن للأنبياء والرسل تأثيراً كبيراً على الناس، بالمقارنة بالفلاسفة والعلماء،  ويرجع هذا إلى الأسلوب البياني الساحر الذي أمتاز به أصحاب الديانات من الأنبياء  والرسل بحكم طبيعة رسالتهم وشدة عواطفهم. ثم يقول أننا لو فسرنا التوراة على هذا  الأساس لما وجدنا فيها شيئاً يتناقض مع العقل(5)!!
 ورفض روايات القيامة المذكورة في الأناجيل وقال عن المسيحية " لقد بشر  الرسل الذين جاءوا بعد المسيح بآلام المسيح لكل البشر كدين للعالم كله " ولم يؤمن  بالقيامة وبالتالي جعل المسيحية بلا أمل في الحياة الأبدية(6)!!
 وأنكر أن الأنبياء تكلموا بإعلان إلهي وأن الله قد أوحي إليهم وأعتبر  ما كتبوه مثله مثل الرسائل التي كتبها الرسل والتي قال عنها " *أن أسلوب التعبير  والحديث الذي استخدمه الرسل في الرسائل يبين بوضوح أنها لم تكتب بإعلان أو بأمر  إلهي، ولكنها كتبت بأسلوب وحكمة كتابها* "(7)!!  
 وكتب كتاباً في السياسة والدين نقد فيه العهد القديم *وكان هو أول من  بدأ بكتابة ما عرف فيما بعد بالنقد العالي للكتاب المقدس، خاصة العهد القديم*(8). ودعي  سبينوزا ب " *أب النقد الكتابي الحديث* ".
*(2) مذهب الربوبية(9) **Deism**: *
الذي نادى بدين طبيعي يعتمد على العقل وينكر الوحي ويرفض تدخل الله في  نواميس الكون ويركز على الأخلاق. وبرغم أنه يؤمن بالله كالسبب الأول في خلق الكون(10) لكنه يقول أن الله لم يتدخل بعد ذلك في  أموره!! ويرفض الإعلان الإلهي والوحي والمعجزات والنبوّات، وبالتالي الكتاب المقدس،  ويرفض الأديان عموماً خاصة التي تؤمن بالوحي الإلهي باعتباره كلام الله المنزّل من  السماء!! وقد بدأ هذا المذهب في القرن السابع عشر في أمريكا كحركة حديثة نتيجة  للاكتشافات العلمية ونجاح طرقها العلمية، وقد وُصف في القرن ال 18 *بالدين  الطبيعي*، في كتابات ما سمي بعصر الاستنارة. وقد ركز أصحاب هذا المذهب على العقل  والخبرات الشخصية بطريقة مبالغ فيها، وحاولوا الإجابة على الأسئلة الدينية بعيدا عن  الإعلان الإلهي واهتموا بما يكتشفه الإنسان بالعقل فقط. وهكذا لم يعد الدين،  بالنسبة لهم، إلا مجموعة أخلاقيات وأن ما هو فوق الطبيعة يدرك بالعقل  فقط!!
*(3) الحركة الإنسانية **Humanism**: *
 وخاصة الإنسانية الحديثة، التي ترفض المعجزات وكل ما هو فوق الطبيعة  وتركز بالدرجة الأولى على قيمة الإنسان وقدرته على تحقيق الذات عن طريق العقل  والعلم والعاطفة الإنسانية(11).  يقول UU Minister Kenneth Phifer: " يعلمنا المذهب الإنساني أنه ليسمن الأخلاق أن ننتظر من الله أن يعمل لنا. فيجب أن نعمل نحن لنوقف  الحروب والجرائم والأعمال الوحشية في هذا العصر وعصور المستقبل فلدينا قوات مدركة  ولدينا درجة عالية من الحرية في اختيار ما نفعله، فالإنسانية تعلمنا أنه مهما كانت  فلسفتنا عن الكون فالمسئولية المطلقة في هذا العالم الذي نعيش فيه تقع علينا "(12).  
*(4) الفلسفة التجريبية **Empiricism**: *
التي تعتقد أن المعرفة كلها مستمدة من التجربة والخبرة المحسوسة(13).  وتقول أن نظرياتنا العلمية يجب أن تبنى على ملاحظاتنا للعالم وليس على الحدث  
والإيمان(14).  ومن أهم فلاسفة هذه المدرسة جون لوك(15)وجورج باركلي(16)  ودافيد هيوم(17)  الذي تبنى فكر سبينوزا المضاد لما هو فوق الطبيعة وبصفة خاصة ما يختص بالمعجزات  وكان منطقه هو: 
(1) المعرفة والمعتقدات مبنية على الخبرة، فكلما كانت خبرتنا اعتيادية  أو متماثلة، كلما كانت معتقداتنا ومعرفتنا أكيدة.
(2) " وقد تأسست هذه النواميس التي للطبيعة على خبرة ثابتة وغير متغيرة  ".
(3) " وعلى الرجل الحكيم أن يجعل إيمانه متناسب مع البرهان  ".
(4) " ولذا فالبرهان ضد المعجزات "!! 
(5) " المعجزة هي انتهاك لنواميس الطبيعة ".
(6) ومن ثم فعلى الحكيم أن لا يؤمن بالمعجزات(18).
*(5) الفلسفة الوضعية **Positivism**: *
والتي أسسها أوجست كونتوتهتم بالظواهر والوقائع اليقينية  الإيجابية فقط وترفض كل تفكير تجريدي في الأسباب المطلقة وتعتبر العلوم الطبيعية  المصدر الوحيد للمعرفة الحقيقة(19).  وهي تهتم بالإنسان وتضعه في مركز الكون، وقد *تحدت الدين واتخذت موقفاً عدائياً  من الوحي الإلهي، بدرجات متفاوتة، وأنكرت الغيبيات والإلهيات، ومن ثم تحول هؤلاء  النقاد إلى هدامين للكتاب المقدس*.
*(6) عصر التنوير **Enlightenment** أو عصر العقل: *
بدأ هذا العصر في القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر، في أوربا، ليقدم، حسب  وجهة نظر رواده، أخلاقيات وجماليات (فنون الجمال) ومعرفة مبنية على الاستنارة  العقلية بعيداً عن الدين، واعتبر قادة هذه الحركات أنفسهم كالنخبة الشجاعة للعقليات  التي تقود العالم نحو التقدم والخروج من عصر اللاعقلانية، التي تقوم على الحدس أو  الغريزة أو الشعور أو الإيمان والخرافة والطغيان التي بدأت خلال فترة زمنية أسموها  بالعصور المظلمة. يقول الفيلسوف الإنجليزي برتراند راسل (1873 -1970م)(20)، عن  عصر التنوير " *لقد كانت حركة التنوير مرتبطة بانتشار المعرفة العلمية. كان الناس  في الماضي يسلمون بأمور كثيرة ارتكازا إلى سلطة أرسطو والكنيسة، ولكن الآن أصبح  الاتجاه الجديد هو الإقتداء بآراء العلماء*. وكما أن البروتستانتية قد طرحت، في  الميدان الديني، الفكرة القائلة أن كل شخص ينبغي أن يتصرف حسب تقديره هو، فكذلك  أصبح من واجب الناس الآن، في الميدان العلمي أن يتطلعوا بأنفسهم، بدلاً أن من يضعوا  ثقتهم العمياء في أقوال أولئك الذين كانوا يدافعون عن النظريات البالية "(21).  وقد نتج عن هذا العصر الأفكار التالية: 
(1) الفكر الطبيعي أو المذهب الطبيعي (Pantheism- وحدة الوجود)(22)  الذي ينادي بأن الله والطبيعة واحد " الله هو الكل والكل هو الله " أو أن الكون -  الطبيعة - والله مترادفان وأن كل فرد هو جزء من الكون أو الطبيعة وبالتالي هو جزء  من الله، ومن هذا المذهب خرجت فكرة أخرى (Panentheism)(23)  تقول أن الله موجود داخل كل خليقة وأن الله هو القوة الحية وراء الكون، وأن الكون  هو جزء من الله الذي هو أعظم من الطبيعة وحدها.
(2) الفكر الأخلاقي الذي يركز على الأخلاق بعيدا عن الوحي ويتجاهل الدين  تماماً 
(3) الفكر الأسطوري الذي نادى بأن ما جاء في الكتب الدينية مجرد أساطير  شعبية ابتكرها خيال الإنسان. 
(4) الفكر التطوري الذي نادى به رجال التاريخ الطبيعي وأهمهم سبنسر  وداروين الذين تصوروا، خطأ بنظرة فلسفية مادية، من خلال دراستهم للحفريات الخاصة  بالإنسان البدائي والقبائل البدائية تطور فكرة وجود الروح في جميع الأجسام.  
 وقد كتب في هذا العصر موسوعة أعدتها جماعة من الكتاب والعلماء بفرنسا  من الذين أداروا ظهورهم لتعاليم الدين والفلاسفة المتافيزيقيين (الذين يبحثون فيما  وراء الطبيعة) ورأوا في العلم وحده القوة الدافعة الجديدة في الميدان العقلي. وكان  أبرز فلاسفة هذا العصر فولتير(24)  وجان جاك روسو(25)  بفرنسا، وكانت(26)  وفشته(27)  وهيجل(28) في  ألمانيا. 
وقد تأثر بفلسفة هيجل في التاريخ الألماني فيرديناند كريستيان باور  Ferdinand Christian Bauer (1792 – 1860م) والذي أسس مدرسة توبنجن  Tubingen الألمانية لتفسير العهد الجديد والتي كانت أكثر  حركة مثيرة للجدل في القرن التاسع عشر. وقد زعمت هذه المدرسة أن الإنجيل للقديس  يوحنا قد كتب في القرن الثاني الميلادي(29)!!
 وجاء الفيلسوف الألماني نيتشه، عدو المسيح، (1844 – 1900م)، ونادى  بالنظرية اليونانية القديمة التي تفضل الأقوى، الأوفر صحة والأقوى شخصية، على  الضعيف والسادة على العبيد!! وكان يرى أن أخلاق السادة يرتبط فيها الخير بالاستقلال  والكرم والاعتماد على النفس، وما شابه ذلك، أي جميع الفضائل التي يتصف بها الإنسان  " ذو النفس الكبيرة " عند أرسطو. أما النقائص المقابلة فهي الخضوع والوضاعة والتهيب  وما إلى ذلك، وهذه تمثل الشر. وهنا نجد التقابل
بين الخير والشر يعادل على وجه التقريب التضاد بين النبيل والحقير(30)!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ونادى  بالإنسان السوبرمان ونظرية البقاء للأصلح وكان يحتقر النساء ولا  يثق في  قدراتهن العقلية وكان يعتقد أن لكل فعل حسن مساوئ وانتهت حياته بالجنون  وقال  في أفول الأصنام " اليوم لا نمتلك من العلوم إلا بقدر ما نحن مستعدين  لقبول شهادة  الحواس،- حيث نقويها ونستخدمها، حيث تعلمنا أن نفكر حتّى  أقصى إمكانياتنا. أما  البقية فهي ما زالت تجهض تفكيرنا، ما زالت ما قبل  علمية: أعني الميتافيزيقا،  اللاهوت، علم النفس، أو نظرية المعرفة. أو أيضا  العلم الشكلي، نظرية العلامات: كعلم  المنطق، أو أيضا هذا المنطق  التطبيقي، أقصد به الرياضيات. هنا الحقيقة لا تظهر  أبدا، ولا حتّى كمشكل؟  وقليلا ما يوجد فيها سؤال لمعرفة القيمة العامة لاصطلاح  سيميولوجي كما نجد  عليه المنطق(31).  
 وتصور أن وجود الله يكون على حساب الإنسان ومن ثم قال *أن الإله  مات!!*  وقال أن الآلهة مجرد رموز من خلق الشعراء و " أن الإله المسيحي مجرد   افتراض، ولكني أريدكم أن لا تفترضوا وراء حدود آلهتكم الخلاقة. هل تستطيعون  أن  تخلقوا إلهاً؟ إذا فلا تحدثوني عن أي إله، ولكنكم تستطيعون أن تخلقوا  الإنسان  الأعلى 000 *إذا كان هناك آلهة فكيف أستطيع أن أتحمل ألا أكون إلهاً*!"(32).  
*7 نظرية التطور وأثارها الإلحادية المدمرة: *
  نادت الفلسفات المادية القديمة التي أعتنقها فلاسفة اليونان والتي قالت   بأزلية الكون والمادة بفكرة التطور قبل الميلاد بقرون، وقال بها قبل دارون  العالم  الفرنسي لامارك (1744 - 1829)، الذي كان أو من جعل من التطور  مذهباً بارزاً، وقال  أن الكائنات الحية قد نقلت السمات التي اكتسبتها  أثناء حياتها من جيل إلى جيل،  وبهذه الصورة تطورت هذه الكائنات. وعلى سبيل  المثال فقد تطورت الزرافات من حيوانات  شبيهة بالبقر الوحشي عن طريق إطالة  أعناقها شيئا فشيئاً من جيل إلى جيل عندما كانت  تحاول الوصول إلى الأغصان  الأعلى فالأعلى لأكل أوراقها. ثم ليبل (1832م) الذي قال  بالقدم السحيق  للأرض والحياة(33).
  ثم جاء سبنسر (ولد 1820م) وقال بعدم تلاشي المادة أو فنائها وبقاء   الطاقة، واستمرار الحركة وثبات العلاقة بين القوى (المادة أزلية لا تستحدث  ولا  تفنى)، وأن التاريخ الكلي لجميع الأشياء هو ظهورها من بدء مجهول غير  مدرك،  واختفاؤها في مجهول غير مدرك، وقال أن التطور هو " *تجمع لأجزاء  المادة يلازمه  تشتيت أو تبديد للحركة، تنتقل خلاله المادة من حالة التجانس  المنقطع غير المحدود  إلى حالة التباين المتلاصق المحدود* ". كما قال  أن الوحدة في الفرد أيضاً ستتحول  إلى تمزق وتفسخ، وينتهي ذلك التناسق وهو  الحياة إلى تفشي الفساد وهو الموت، وستتحول  الأرض إلى مسرح من الفوضى  والدمار والفساد وتنتهي إلى السديم والغبار الذي أتت منه.  وبذلك تصبح دورة  التطور والانحلال دورة تامة، ولكن ستبدأ هذه الدورة من جديد مرة  ثانية،  وثالثة إلى ما لا نهاية(34).  
 وقال عن الدين أنه *كان  أول الأمر عبادة طائفة من الآلهة والأرواح،  المتشابهة قليلاً أو كثيراً  في كل أمة. وتطور الدين إلى فكرة إله مركزي قوي قادر  على كل شيء، أتبع كل  الآلهة له ونسق أعمالها وصلاحيتها. لقد أوحت الأحلام والأشباح  على ما  يحتمل إلى تصور أول الآلهة 000 لقد كان الله في أول الأمر في اعتقادهم  شبحاً  دائم الوجود، وأن أقوياء الرجال في هذه الدنيا تنتقل قواهم،  وسلطانهم إلى أشباحهم  التي تظهر بعد موتهم. وكان لابد**من  استرضاء هذه الأشباح واستعطافها. وتطورت طقوس الجنائز إلى عبادة،  وأخذت  جميع مظاهر الاستعطاف التي تقدم للزعيم أو القائد على هذه الأرض تستخدم في   الاحتفالات والصلوات والتزلف والتقرب إلى الآلهة. وبدأ تقديم الهدايا إلى   الآلهة* 00الخ(35).  
 ثم نشر تشارلز داروين سنة 1859م كتابه" *أصل الأنواع *"، وناقش فيه نظريته في  النشوء والارتقاء منطلقاً من مقدمة منطقية أساسية هي: " *يعتمد تطور الكائنات  الحية على الصراع من أجل البقاء. ويفوز القوي في الصراع، في حين يُحكم على الضعيف  بالهزيمة والنسيان*  ". ويقول أنه يوجد صراع قاس من أجل البقاء ونزاع أبدي في  الطبيعة يتغلب  فيه القوي على الضعيف دائماً، وهذا ما يؤدي إلى حدوث التطور ولذا فقد  سمى  كتابه " *أصل الأنواع بواسطة الانتقاء الطبيعي أو الحفاظ على الأجناس المفضلة  في الصراع من أجل البقاء* "! ويكرر في كتابه عبارات " ؛ " *الانتقاء  الطبيعي* " و " *الصراع من أجل البقاء بين الأجناس* " و " *التزاوج  المختار*  " 000 الخ. وأعتبر أن أصل الحياة ظهر في صورة هلامية تسمى بالجبلة أو   البروتوبلازم ونواة وهي ما يسميه علماء الأحياء بالخلية، وكل الأحياء تتكون  من خلية  واحدة أو خلايا متعددة. وقد تطورت هذه الخلية ومرت بمراحل منها  مرحلة القرد، انتهاء  بالإنسان(36)!!
  وقال دارون ودعاة التطور إن للبشر والقردة الحديثة أسلافاً مشتركة، وقد   تطورت هذه الكائنات بمرور الزمن فصار بعضها قردة اليوم، في حين أصبحت  مجموعة أخرى،  اتبعت فرعاً آخر من فروع التطور، إنسان اليوم!! أي أن  الإنسان العصري قد تطور من  أحد أنواع المخلوقات الشبيهة بالقردة! ويقولون  أنه أثناء عملية التطور المزعومة  هذه، والتي يفترض أنها قد بدأت منذ حوالي  أربعة إلى خمسة ملايين سنة، وجدت بعض  الأشكال الانتقالية بين الإنسان  العصري وأسلافه، ووفقاً لهذا السيناريو الخيالي وضع  دعاة التطور قائمة  بأربع فئات أساسية هي: (1) القرد الجنوبي، (2) الإنسان القادر  على استخدام  الأدوات، (3) الإنسان منتصب القامة، (4) الإنسان العاقل. وأطلقوا على  ما  يزعمون أنه الأسلاف الأولى لكل من الإنسان والقرد اسم القرد الأفريقي  الجنوبي(37)!!
كما  زعموا أن الحياة قد بدأت بخلية تكونت بمحض الصدفة! وقالوا أنه منذ  أربعة  بلايين سنة خضعت أعداد متنوعة من المركبات الكيميائية التي لا حياة فيها  إلى  تفاعل حدث في جو الأرض البدائي، وفيه حثت الصواعق والضغط هذهالمركبات على تكوين أول خلية حية(38)!!  
  وتفترض النظرية أن كل مرحلة من مراحل التطور أعقبت التي قبلها بطريقة   حتمية، أي العوامل الخارجية هي التي تحدد نوعية هذه المرحلة، أما خط سيرها  ذاته  بمراحله جميعها فهو خط مضطرب لا يسعى إلى غاية مرسومة أو هدف بعيد  لأن الطبيعة التي  أوجدته غير عاقلة ولاواعية وتتخبط بشكل عشوائي!!
  وهكذا نسف تفسير داروين الطبيعي الغاية من وجود الله ومعه فكرة الخلق،  إذ  جعل هذا التفسير الإنسان مماثلاً تماماً للحيوانات، وخلق تياراً فكريا  مادياً  وتفاقم الصراع بين العلم والدين، وكما يقول برتراند راسل " لقد سدد  مذهب داروين إلى  علم اللاهوت ضربة قاسية تماماً كما فعل كوبرنيكوس في  عالم الفلك، فالداروينية لم  تجعل فحسب من الضروري التخلي عن الاعتقاد  بثبات الأنواع والتخلي عن فكرة آتيان الله  بأعمال الخلق المنفصلة التي  يبدو أن سفر التكوين في الكتاب المقدس يؤيدها. بل أنها  جعلت من الضروري أن  نفترض انقضاء حقب سحيقة منذ بداية الحياة. الأمر الذي صدم مشاعر  المؤمنين  بالأرثوذكسية الدينية "(39).   وقال الأمريكي وليم درابر " إذا افترضنا عدم وجود جنة عدن وأيام ستة تم  فيها خلق  الكون، فهذا يعني أن العقيدة الدينية كلها كانت مجرد بنية زائفة "(40).  
  وطبق داروين هذه النظرية على الدين وقال أن الدين نِشأ أولاً على  الإيمان  بقوى روحية غير مرئية ثم الإيمان بقوى سحرية ثم أنتقل إلى الوثنية أو تعدد   الآلهة حتى وصل إلى غايته في التوحيد!! ورفض ما جاء في العهد القديم مثل  برج بابل  وظهور قوس قزح بعد الطوفان 00 الخ وباختصار فقد قال أن " كل شيء  في الطبيعة هو  نتيجة للنواميس الثابتة "(41).
  وكان ظهور هذه النظرية سبباً في ترك الأديان وانتشار الإلحاد وعبادة   الطبيعة وإنكار الكتب الدينية والوحي والأنبياء عموماً ونفي وجود الله  ووجود آدم  وحواء 00 الخ ونتج عن هذه النظرية سيطرة الأفكار المادية على  عقول المفكرين  ومناداتهم بخضوع الإنسان للمادة وعبادة الطبيعة التي قال  عنها داروين *" الطبيعة  تخلق كل شيء ولا حد لقدرتها على الخلق* "!!
õ  وجعل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، كما يقول جيمس بيرك في  كتابه عندما تغير  العالم، تتجه لتبني أفكار التطور الدارينية " وتحركت الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية  أسرع من أي كنيسة أخرى، وكانت قد سمحت للكاثوليك بمناقشة التطور بعد  صدور  كتاب بيوس الثاني عشر في عام 1951م بعنوان الجنس الإنساني "(42).
õ  وكانت وراء نظرية فرويد (1856 – 1939م) في  التحليل النفسي والذي فسر  الدين تفسيراُ جنسيا حيث يقول فرويد أنه تناول هذا  الموضوع في كتابه "  الطوطم والمحرم" سنة 1912، " وبدأت المناقشة ببعض الملحوظات  التي ساقها  داروين وضمت بها فكرة قال بها أتكنسون (عالم اجتماع) تقول أن الناس عاشت   في الأزمنة البدائية في عشائر صغيرة، كل منها يحكمها ذكر قوي " وتلخص فكره  في أن  الدين هو الشعور بالندم من قتل الأولاد لأبيهم الذي حرمهم من  الاستمتاع بأمهم ثم  صار عبادة للأب، ثم عبادة الطوطم، ثم عبادة القوى  الخفية في صورة الدين السماوي،  وكل الأدوار تنبع وترتكز على عقدة أوديب ".  وقوله بحيوانية الإنسان، فالإنسان عنده  حيوان جنسي، لا يملك إلا الانصياع  لأوامر الغريزةوإلا وقع فريسة الكبت المدمر للأعصاب(43).  
õ  وكذلك نظرية جان بول سارتر (مواليد 1905) في  الوجودية الإلحادية. وهذه  الفلسفة تقوم أساسا على نظرة الإنسان كفرد وترى أن "  وجوده" هو أهم صفاته،  وانه غاية بذاته، ولا أهداف " ما ورائية " لوجوده، بل هو الذي  يحدد  أهدافه بنفسه. وتؤكد من جهة أخرى أن حرية الإنسان مطلقة ولا حدود لها(44).  وأن وجود الإله مستحيل، حيث أن الموجود – في – ذاته – ولأجل – ذاته هو تصور غير  ممكن وغير معقول(45).  ورفض وجود الله لأنه تصور أن وجود الله يلغي وجوده وقال " *إذا كان الله موجوداً  فالإنسان عدم* ". كما قال أيضا " *أن وجود الله يعطل وجودي أنا* "، وأيضاً  " *إذا انفجرت الحرية مرة أخرى في روح الإنسان، لم يبق للآلهة على هذا الإنسان  آية سلطة* "(46).
õ كما فرضت العنصرية على العلوم الاجتماعية حيث  تقول عالمة الأنثروبولوجيا الهندية لاليتا فيدرياتي Lalita  Vidyarthi  " لقد لاقت نظريته (نظرية داروين) الخاصة بالبقاء  للأصلح ترحيباً حاراً  من قبل علماء العلوم الاجتماعية في ذلك العصر، الذين اعتقدوا  أن البشر قد  حققوا مستويات متنوعة من التطور وصلت إلى أوجها في حضارة الرجل الأبيض.   وبحلول النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر، أصبحت العنصرية حقيقة مقبولة لدى   الغالبية العظمى من علماء الغرب "(47).  
  ونتيجة لذلك ظهورت الفاشية النازية والشيوعية الماركسية فغرق العالم في   بحور من الدم!! فقد تأثر هتلر بأقوال داروين عن " الانتقاء الطبيعي " و "  الصراع من  أجل البقاء بين الأجناس " و " التزاوج المختار " والتي تتكرر  عشرت المرات في كتابه  " أصل الأنواع " واستوحى منها أفكار كتابه " *كفاحي*  " الذي ركز على مبدأ  البقاء والنصر للأصلح وقال " سوف يصل التاريخ إلى  أوجه في إمبراطورية ألفية جديدة  تتسم بعظمة لا مثيل لها، وتستند إلى تسلسل  جديد للأجناس تقرره الطبيعة ذاتها ".  ويصف المؤرخ هيكمان Hickman  تأثير الداروينية على هتلر كالآتي: " لقد كان  (هتلر) مؤمناً راسخاً  بالتطور ومبشراً به. وأيا كانت عقده النفسية الأعمق والأعوص  فإن من المؤكد  أن (فكرة الصراع كانت مهمة بالنسبة له لأن) 000كتابه كفاحي يبين  بوضوح  عدداً من الأفكار التطورية، وخاصة تلك التي تؤكد على الصراع، والبقاء  للأصلح،  وإبادة الضعفاء لإنتاج مجتمع أفضل "(48)،(49).  
õ  وقرأ كارل ماركس (1818 – 1883م)، ورفيقه إنجلز  مؤسسا الشيوعية، كتاب أصل  الأنواع بمجرد ظهوره وانبهرا بالأسلوب المادي الجدلي الذي  أتبعه، كما  تأثرا أيضاً بفكر هيجل. وكتب ماركس في " *بيان الحزب الشيوعي*  (1848م) استكمالا وتوضيحاً للماركسية. إن هذا المؤلف " يضع الخطوط   العريضة لتصور جديد للعالم، هو المادية المتماسكة، وهو تصور يضم أيضاً مجال  الحياة  الاجتماعية والجدل، باعتباره أكثر نظريات التطور شمولاً وعمقاً،  ونظرية صراع  الطبقات، ونظرية الدور الثوري التاريخي العالمي للبروليتاريا  (الطبقة العمالية) –  خالقة المجتمع الشيوعي الجديد "(50).  وقال كارل ماركس " *أن الدين هو تغرب عن الإنسان بالهروب إلى ما يُسمى إله *" وأيضاً " *إنه أفيون الشعوب 000 من يحدثني عن الله يبغي أن يسلبني مالي  وحياتي* "(51).  
õ  واستخدمها أصحاب نظرية الوثائق في الدين، وقالوا  أن الدين بدأ في زمن  الإنسان البدائي بالإيمان بالأرواح ووصل بالتطور إلى عبادة  الإله الواحد!!  بل إن ولهاوزن حاول أن يطبق نظرية هيجل في التاريخ، والتي تأثرت  بدورها  بنظرية داروين، ليبني نظاماً لتطوّر الديانة اليهودية في شبه الجزيرة   العربية في عصر ما قبل الإسلام. ويشرح ج. رايت رأي ولهاوزن وغيره من النقاد   المتطرفين، في كتابه دراسة الكتاب المقدس اليوم وغداً فيقول: البناء الذي  أقامه  جراف وولهاوزن لتاريخ إسرائيل الديني أكّد أن صفحات التوراة تعطينا  نموذجاً كاملاً  للتطور الديني من عبادة الأرواح في زمن الآباء إلى  التوحيد، عندما جاءت صورة  التوحيد النقية في القرنين 6 و5 ق م. وقد عبد  الآباء (إبراهيم وأولاده عام 1800 ق  م) الأرواح في الأشجار والأحجار  والينابيع والجبال 00 الخ! وكان  إله* بني إسرائيل في عصر ما قبل الأنبياء (1000 ق م) إله قبيلة، يمتد سلطانه  إلى أرض فلسطين فقط! وكان الأنبياء هم مخترعو التوحيد!* *وهم   يعنون بهذا أن العبادة اليهودية بدأت بعبادة الأرواح، ثم تبعتها عبادة  آلهة  قَبَلية، وأخيراً ارتقَت إلى عبادة الإله الواحد. ثم قالوا إن  الإنسان يقدر أن يحدد  تاريخ أي قطعة أدبية بأن يدرس درجة تقدم التعليم  الديني الذي تورده، وحكموا بأنه  يستحيل أن الأفكار الرفيعة عن الله التي  تعزوها التوراة لإبراهيم وغيره من الآباء  تكون من نتاج أفكار إبراهيم  وسائر الآباء، لأن فكرة الوحدانية أسمى من تفكيرهم.  ويصف ولهاوزن فكرة أن  الله الواحد خلق العالم أنها فكرة لاهوتية تجريدية غير مسموع  بها وسط شعب  ناشئ.* *ثم يقولون إنهم لما   افترضوا أن بالدين تطوراً وارتقاءً، فلا يناسب أن يُقال عن إبراهيم:  وَيَتَبَارَكُ  فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ  سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي  (تكوين 22: 18) لأن فكر إبراهيم الديني لم يكن قد  تطور إلى مثل هذه الدرجة من  الرقي، فلا بد أن هذه العبارة كُتبت بعد ذلك  بألف سنة*(52)*!!*
  وبالرغم من كل ما سبق إلا أن نظرية التطور وما جرى عليها من تطور هي   أيضاً لم تستطيع أن تقدم دليلاً علمياً مؤكداً على صحتها!! بل ولم يستطع  أحد من  العلماء الذين ينادون بها أن يبرهنوا على صحتها لأنها بنيت أصلاً  على الفلسفة  والملاحظات الشخصية وقوة المخيلة وليس على التجربة العلمية،  بل على تكنولوجية  بدائية جداً!! ولم تكن هناك مجالات علمية مثل علم  الوراثة وعلم الكيمياء الحيوية!!  كما كان اكتشاف عالم النبات النمساوي  غريغور مندل لقوانين الوراثة سنة 1865م والذي  ولد على أثرها علم الوراثة  في القرن العشرين من أقوى الضربات التي وجهت لها!!  ورفضها معظم العلماء في  نهاية القرن العشرين وكتبت ضدها مئات الكتب التي تثبت عدم  وقوفها أم  الدليل العلمي ويرفض تدريسها حاليا في أكثر من 42 ولاية أمريكية وحلت   محلها نظرية جديدة هي نظرية " *التصميم الذكي -* Intelligent  Design  " التي تقول أن الكون خلقه عقل ذكي جداً (الله).  ويقول عنها عالم  الكيمياء الحيوية الأمريكي د. مايكل بيهي أحد الأسماء المشهورة  التي تؤيد  هذه النظرية: 
  " على مدى الأربعين سنة الماضية اكتشف علم الكيمياء الحيوية الحديثة   أسرار الخلية، وقد استلزم ذلك من عشرت الآلاف من الأشخاص تكريس أفضل سنوات  حياتهم  في العمل الممل داخل المختبرات 000 وقد تجسدت نتيجة كل هذه الجهود  المتراكمة لدراسة  الخلية (ودراسة الحياة عند المستوى الجزيئي) في صرخة  عالية، واضحة حادة تقول:  *التصميم المبدع!*"(53).  
فنظرية  التطور تحمل في ذاتها دليل بطلانها فلم يستطع أحد مطلقاً أن يدعي  أو يقول  أن المواد غير الحية يمكن أن تجتمع معاً لتكون حياة، فهذا غير علمي ولم   تثبته أية تجربه أو ملاحظة على الإطلاق لأن الحياة لا تولد إلا من حياة  وتتكون كل  خلية حية بالنسخ من خلية أخرى، ولم ينجح أي شخص أبداً في العالم  في تكوين خلية حية  بالجمع بين المواد غير الحية!! ويقر بذلك أيضاً علماء  التطور أنفسهم!! فيقول العالم  الروسي ألكساندر أوبارين، أحد أبرز الثقات  في نظرية التطور الجزيئي في كتابه " أصل  الحياة " الذي نشر سنة 1936م ؛ " *لسوء الحظ مازال أصل الخلية سؤلاً يشكل – في  الواقع – أكثر نقطة مظلمة في نظرية التطور بأكملها*  "! كما أجرى دعاة التطور منذ  أوبارين عدداً لا يحصى من التجارب لمحاولة  إثبات أن الخلية كان يمكن تكوينها بمحض  الصدفة فثبت لهم عكس ذلك. يقول  الأستاذ كلاوس دوز، رئيس معهد الكيمياء الحيوية  بجامعة جوهانز جوتنبرج "  لقد أدت أكثر من ثلاثين سنة من إجراء التجارب عن أصل  الحياة في مجالات  التطور الكيميائي والجزيئي إلى الوصول إلى إدراك أفضل لضخامة  مشكلة أصل  الحياة على الأرض بدلاً من حلها. وفي الوقت الحالي، *فأن المناقشات  الدائرة حول نظريات وتجارب أساسية في هذا المجال إما أن تنتهي إلى طريق مسدود  أو*
*إلى اعتراف بالجهل*"(54)!!
  وعلى عكس علماء التطور الذين يندبون فشل نظريتهم ووصولهم إلى طريق  مسدود  واعترافهم بالجهل، تقف الغالبية العظمى من العلماء على أرض الإيمان بالله   الذي رأوه في أعماله في الكون الذي خلقه بتصميم ذكي، كما يقول الكتاب " *السموات  تحدث بمجد الله. والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه *" (مز19: 1)، ولمسوه بقلوبهم ومشاعرهم  وأحاسيسهم وأكد لهم المنطق والعقل العلمي وجوده. وقد قامت مجلة Le Nouvel  Observateur  الفرنسية الأسبوعية بتحقيق لدى العلماء الفرنسيين  فأكتشفت أن الغالبية  العظمى منهم يؤمنون بالله. ونشرت أيضاً مؤسسة جيوفاني أنييلي  الإيطالية  نتائج مماثل لدى العلماء الإيطاليين. ويؤكد عالم الفلك الإنجليزي فريد   هُويل Hoyle  وهو عقل من أكثر العقول ابتكاراً في القرن  العشرين أن العالم والإنسان في  وسطه لا يمكن أن يكونا ثمرة المصادفة والضرورة. وقال  أيضاً " إن اكتشاف  كل جزء جديد، سواء كان ال (واو W) أو (الصفر Zero)  يظهر هندسات لا تخطر ببال وانسجامات رياضية  رائعة الجمال. فقوانين  الفيزياء ترعي نظاماً وتماسكاً عظيمين جداً، حتى يكاد أن  يكون عدم التفكير  في وجود تصميم مستحيلاً ". ويفسر الأستاذ أنطونيو زيكيكي، وهو  واحد من  أعظم علماء الذّرة اليوم تركيب المادة قائلاً " إن الذي صنع العالم كما   يقول أينشتاين، لم يكن بوسعه أن يُحسن اختياراته أكثر من ذلك "(55).  
ويقول  أرنو بنزياس مكتشف المُحَتَمل لميلاد العالم – الانفجار العظيم –  والفائز  بجائزة نوبل العام 1978م لعلم فيزياء الفلك، أنه ما من شيء ثابت ونهائي في   العلم أبداً. ثم قال – مخاطباً الله ومستخدما قول المزمور الثامن - أن  السؤال الذي  أسأله لنفسي هو: " *من هو الإنسان حتى تذكره* " (مزمور 8)(56)!!  
*2 - أسباب ظهور هذه الحركات والمذاهب الفكرية  والفلسفية: *
(1) وراثة الفكر الأوربي للفكر الإغريقي الذي يصور عداء الآلهة للإنسان  والذي يتجسد في أسطورة *برومثيوس*  (إله الصناعة والعلم) التي تقول أنه قام بسرقة النار من الآلهة وأعطاها للهالكين  (البشر) حتى يستعملوها فأثار غضب زيوس، إله السماء والرعد، وعاقبه بربطه إلى صخرة،  ثم أطلق عليه عقابا أو نسرا اسمه " إثون "، يأكل كبده في النهار ويقوم زيوس بتجديدها في الليل. في  النهاية قام هيراكليس بتحريره، وعاد إلى  أوليمبوس(57).   ويعتبر الإغريق قيامه بتقديم النار للبشر دليل على كونه من المساهمين في  الحضارة  الإنسانية. وقد صار لهذه الأسطورة تأثيرها الكبير على الفكر  الأوربي وكانت محور  الكثير من المسرحيات والتمثيليات والقصص التي تقف مع  الإنسان المظلوم ضد الآلهة  القاسية المتجبرة.


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

(2)   الأهواء والطمع والكبرياء والغرور والانجراف  الشديد للشهوات. فالذين   ينقادون لأهوائهم وشهواتهم ينظرون لله ونواميسه كعائق في  سبيل إشباعها   وتحقيقها، والمتكبرون والمختالون بأنفسهم يتصورون أن الدين والله حجر  عثرة   أمام ميولهم ورغبتهم في التحرر من أي قيد! يقول الفرنسي لا بروير " أود  لو  أرى  إنساناً عفيفاً، متزناً، معتدلاً ينكر الله، فيكون على الأقل،  خالي  الغرض والمصلحة،  ولكن التاريخ لم يسجل إلى الآن شيئاً من ذلك ".  ويقول  العالم باسكال " يقول الملحد:  لو كان لي إيمان لتركت الملذات، وأنا  أقول  لك: أهجر الملاذ تجد الإيمان "(58).    ويقول فولتير " أن الملحد الماكر، الناكر الجميل، المفتري، قاطع الطريق،   وسفاك  الدماء يسلك وفق مبادئه إذا كان متأكداً من سهو وعفو البشر. فإذا   حذف اسم الله من  الوجود، فهذا المسخ يكون إله نفسه، فأنه يضحي لهواه بكل   ما يبتغي أو بكل ما ينتصب  عائقاً أمامه، والصلوات الأشد رقة، والبراهين   الأكثر تماسكاً ليس لها عمل في قلبه،  كما ليس لها عمل في قلب جائع إلى سفك   الدماء. فمن الثابت أن الإلحاد يدفع بالبشر  إلى جميع الجرائم في عواصف   الحياة العامة "(59).
(3)   الصراعات الدينية بين الطوائف المسيحية، خاصة بين الكاثوليك   والبروتستانت  ؛ فقد ثارت صراعات دينية في القرنين السادس عشر والسابع عشر  أحدثت   انقساماً كبيراً في أوربا بين مختلف الطوائف من كاثوليك وبروتستانت  فتأثر  الكثيرون  بسبب هذه الحروب التي كان يدافع فيها كل واحد منهم عن  عقيدته بكل  ثقة وقوة معتقدا  أنها العقيدة الأصح!! يقول المفكر الإنجليزي  فرنسيس  بيكون (1561 – 1626م) " أن  أسباب الإلحاد هي الانقسامات، إذا كانت  كثيرة،  لأن أي انقسام أساسي يلهب حماسة  الفريقين كليهما وغيرتهم، ولكن  الانقسامات  الكثيرة تقود إلى الإلحاد "(60).
(4)   بداية عصر النهضة العلمية ومقاومة رجال الكنيسة الغربية لها لتأثرها    بفلسفة أرسطو على حساب العلم والكتاب المقدس، فعارضت كوبرنيكوس الذي ولد في   بولندا  سنة 1473م وجالليوا اللذين قالا بثبات الشمس ودوران الأرض   والكواكب حولها!! مما جعل  البعض يتصور أن الدين يتعارض مع العلم!!
(5)   الظلم الاجتماعي الذي كان سائداً في القرون الوسطى فقد كانت معظم  الأرضي   الزراعية يملكها النبلاء والكنيسة الكاثوليكية في حين أن العاملين في هذه    الأرضي لا يستطيعون التصرف إلا في 50% فقط من دخلهم وكانوا يعانون من كل   شيء. وهذا  جعل البعض يتصور أن الدين يساند الأغنياء ضد الفقراء!!
(6)   سلطة الكنيسة الغربية وصراعاتها مع أباطرة ألمانيا وبريطانيا والتي  أدت   إلى انفصال الكنيسة في بريطانيا عن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وأسمت نفسها    بالإنجليكانية تحت رآسة ملك أو ملكة إنجلترا، وظهور البروتستانتية كحركة   إصلاح لما  كان يسود الكنيسة الكاثوليكية من أخطاء مثل حرمان الشعب من   قراءة الكتاب المقدس  وصكوك الغفران 00الخ، مما فتح المجال على مصراعيه لكل   فرد أو جماعة تفسر الكتاب  المقدس حسب هواها بعيدا عن التسليم الرسولي.
   وقد أدى كل ذلك إلى إنكار البعض للإعلان الإلهي والوحي والكتب الموحى   بها  ورفض التقليد والتسليم الرسولي المسلم مرة من المسيح لتلاميذه ومن  تلاميذه   ورسله لخلفائهم 00 الخ. 
*3 – القول بالتحريف عند الأخوة المسلمين معناه وأسبابه: *
*1 – ما هو التحريف؟ *التحريف كما أصطلح علماء المسلمين هو تحريف الكلام بمعنى تفسيره على غير  معناه بدون دليل وإعطاؤه معنى يخالف معناه الحقيقي. *ويعني اصل التحريف في  اللغة تبديل المعنى*(61).  و*التحريف اصطلاحاً *له معانٍ كثيرة منها: *التحريف الترتيبي*: أي  نقلالآية من مكانها إلى مكان آخر. ومنها *تحريف المعنى وتبديله* إلى  ما يخالف ظاهر لفظه، وهذا يشمل التفسير بالرأي، وكل من فسر الكلام بخلاف حقيقته  وحمله على غير معناه فهو تحريف.* ومنها تحريف اللفظ: وهو يشمل الزيادة أو النقص،  والتغيير والتبديل*.
*أولاً: التحريف بالزيادة: *بمعنى أنّ بعض الكتاب ليس من كلام الكتاب الأصلي.
1- الزيادة في الآية بحرف أو اكثر. 
2- الزيادة في الآية بكلمة أو أكثر. 
3- الزيادة في جزء من الكتاب. 
4- الزيادة في مجموع الكتاب.

*ثانيأً: التحريف بالنقص: *بمعنى   أنّ بعض الكتاب لا يشتمل على جميع ما كتبه الأنبياء بالروح، بأنْ  يكون  قد  ضاع بعضه إمّا عمداً، أو نسياناً، وقد يكون هذا البعض حرفاً أو كلمةً  أو   آية أو جزءاً من الكتاب. 
1- النقص في الآية بحرف أو اكثر. 
2- النقص في الآية بكلمة أو اكثر. 
3- النقص في جزء واحد. 
4- النقص في مجموع الكتاب. 
 أي التحريف في تبديل كلمة بدل أخرى، التحريف في تبديل حرف بآخر،  التحريف في تبديل حركة بأخرى. 
هذا معنى التحريف وأقسامه كما عرفها وبينها علماء المسلمين. 
والسؤال   هو: هل ينطبق معنى التحريف هذا على أسفار الكتاب المقدس؟ وأن  كان البعض   يتصور ويزعم حدوث ذلك فهل يستطيع الإجابة على الأسئلة  التالية؟
(1) متى حُرف الكتاب المقدس؟ وفي إي عصر تم التحريف؟ 
(2) هل تم التحريف قبل القرن السادس الميلادي أم بعده؟ 
(3) من الذي حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
(4) أين حُرف الكتاب المقدس؟ وفي أي بلد من بلاد العالم؟ 
(5) لماذا حُرف الكتاب المقدس؟ وما هو الهدف من ذلك؟ 
(6) هل يستطيع أحد أن يقدم دليلاً تاريخياً على هذا الزعم؟ 
(7) أين نسخة الكتاب المقدس الغير محرفة؟ وما هي النصوص التي حُرفت؟  وكيف تستطيع أن تميز بين ما حرف وما لم يحرف؟
(8)   كيف تم التحريف؟ وهل كان في إمكان أحد أن يجمع جميع نسخ العهد  القديم   والتي كانت موجودة مع اليهود والمسيحيين، و جميع أسفار العهد الجديد التي    كانت منتشرة في عشرات الدول ومئات المدن وألوف القرى، سواء التي كانت مع   الأفراد أو  التي كانت في الكنائس، ثم يقوم بتحريفها وإعادتها إلى من أُخذت   منهم؟
   ولم يقل أحد قط من المسيحيين سواء من المستقيمين في العقيدة أو  الهراطقة   بتحريف الكتاب المقدس عبر تاريخ الكتاب المقدس والمسيحية. وبرغم ظهور    الفرق المسيحية المختلفة، سواء في القرون الأولى أو في العصور الحديثة،   وظهور البدع  والهرطقات عبر تاريخ المسيحية، واختلافها وتباينها في الفكر   والعقيدة حول شخص  وطبيعة الرب يسوع المسيح، فلم تقل فرقة واحدة أو مجموعة   من المجموعات بتحريف الكتاب  المقدس.
   وقد كان كل من رجال الكنيسة والهراطقة علماء في الكتاب المقدس، وقد   درسوا  كل كلمة فيه وحفظوها عن ظهر قلب وكان لدى كل منهم نسخته الخاصة من  الكتاب   المقدس. وقد عُقدت المجامع المكانية والمسكونية ودارت فيها  مناقشات حامية  حول مفهوم  كل منهم لآيات نفس الكتاب المقدس الواحد، فقد  اختلفوا حول تفسير  بعض آياته ومفهوم  كل منهم لها، وجعل بعضهم آياته تخدم  أفكاره الخاصة،  ولكنهم جميعاً آمنوا بوحي واحد  لكتاب مقدس واحد معصوم من  الخطأ والزلل.
   كما لم يقل أحد من اليهود بتحريف الكتاب المقدس، وكان قد أنضم إلى    المسيحية المئات من كهنة اليهود في السنوات الأولى للبشارة بالإنجيل، يقول   الكتاب "  *وكانت كلمة الله تنمو وعدد التلاميذ يتكاثر جدا في أورشليم وجمهور كثير من  الكهنة يطيعون الإيمان*   " (أع7: 6). كما دارت مناقشات حامية بين اليهود  والمسيحيين حول ما جاء  عن  المسيح من نبوات في العهد القديم آمن بسببها الآلاف منهم  وصاروا  مسيحيين  (أع2: 17-4). 
   ومن اشهر المناقشات في القرن الثاني الحوار الذي دار بين يوستينوس   الشهيد  وتريفو اليهودي، واعتمد كلاهما على آيات نفس الكتاب المقدس الواحد،  العهد   القديم، ولم يتهم أحدهما الآخر بتحريف الكتاب المقدس إنما اختلفا  في  التفسير  والتطبيق. وبرغم ظهور آلاف الترجمات للكتاب المقدس فقد تُرجمت   جميعها من النص  الأصلي، العبري والآرامي الذي كتب به العهد القديم،   واليوناني الذي كتب به العهد  الجديد، ولدينا له مخطوطات ترجع لأيام الرب   يسوع المسيح وأيام رسله الأطهار.  
*(2) الأخوة المسلمون والقول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس  وأسبابه*: يقول   هؤلاء بتحريف الكتاب المقدس، التوراة والمزامير (الزبور) والإنجيل،  برغم   شهادة القرآن له وقوله أنه منزل من عند الله وأنه كلام الله ووحيه المنزل   على  الأنبياء من موسى إلى المسيح، بل ويعترف القرآن أن هذه الكتب كانت  مع  نبي المسلمين  " بين يديه " وأنه جاء مصدقاً لها ومهيمناً عليها!!  والسؤال  هنا هو ؛ لماذا يقول  هؤلاء بتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟
   والإجابة هي أن هذا القول جاء كمحاولة لإيجاد مخرج للخلاف القائم بين    العقائد الجوهرية لكل من المسيحية والإسلام! ومن ثم فلم يقل أحد بتحريف   الكتاب  المقدس قبل العصور الوسطى وانتشار الإسلام في الأوساط المسيحية   وذلك للأسباب  التالية: 
1   – شهادة القرآن للكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد (التوراة والزبور  [   المزامير ] والإنجيل) على أنه كلمة الله الموحى بها وأنه هدى ونور، ولكن   وجود  اختلاف في العقائد الجوهرية بينهما أدى إلى القول بتحريف الكتاب   المقدس!
2   – الاعتقاد بأن الكتاب المقدس بشر بنبي آخر يأتي بعد المسيح وعدم وجود    ذكر لهذه البشارة المفترضة في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه. وأن كان البعض قد لجأ   لتطبيق  بعض النبوات التي تنبأ بها أنبياء العهد القديم عن شخص المسيح   الآتي والمنتظر،  وكذلك إعلان الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه عن إرسال   الباراقليط الروح القدس عليهم في  يوم الخمسين، على أنها هي البشارة التي   قيل عنها(62)!  
3 – الاعتقاد بأن الإنجيل الذي نزل على المسيح هو إنجيل واحد لا أربعة،  وأنه ليس أسفار العهد الجديد التي كتبها تلاميذه ورسله!!
4   – الاختلاف حول عقيدة تجسد المسيح وصلبه وفدائه للبشرية بتقديم ذاته   فدية  عن خلاص العالم كله والتي هي محور الكتاب المقدس بعهديه " *فان كلمة  الصليب عند**الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله *" (1كو18: 1).
5   – الاختلاف حول عقيدة لاهوت المسيح وظهوره في الجسد ووحدته مع الآب    والروح القدس، عقيدة وحدانية الله الجامعة، الآب والابن والروح القدس،   كالموجود  بذاته = الآب، والناطق بكلمته = الابن، والحي بروحه = الروح   القدس. 
6 – وذلك إلى جانب بعض الاختلافات الأخرى سواء العقيدية أو التشريعية  مثل طبيعة الحياة بعد الموت، في العالم الآخر " *لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا  يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء* " (مت30: 22)، " *لان ليس ملكوت  الله أكلا وشربا. بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس* " (رو14: 17)، وقيام  المسيحية على أساس الحب بلا حدود ولا قيود، محبة الأخوة بعضهم لبعض " *وصية جديدة  أنا أعطيكم أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا. كما أحببتكم أنا تحبون انتم أيضا بعضكم بعضا* "  (يو34: 13)، ومحبة الأقرباء، " تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك  ومن كل فكرك *وقريبك مثل نفسك* " (لو27: 10)، بل ومحبة الأعداء " وأما أنا  فأقول لكم *احبوا أعداءكم*. باركوا لاعنيكم. احسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. وصلّوا لأجل  الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم " (مت44: 5).
7   – وكذلك تصورهم أن الكتاب المقدس لابد وأن يكون قد نزل دفعة واحدة على   كل  من موسى والمسيح!! ويصرون في نقدهم للكتاب المقدس على التمييز بين ثلاث   نقاط في  الوحي الإلهي ورسالة كل نبي هي ؛
ا – كلام الله الذي نطق به مباشرة، مثل الوصايا  العشر.
ب   - كلام النبي الذي تكلم به من ذاته، مثل حديث إيليا مع الشعب " فتقدم    إيليا إلى جميع الشعب وقال حتى متى تعرجون بين الفرقتين أن كان الرب هو   الله  فاتبعوه وأن كان البعل هو الله فاتبعوه " (1مل 21: 18)، (وهذا ما   يسمونه بالحديث  النبوي أو بأقوال النبي).
ج   - تسجيل المؤرخين لأعمال النبي وأقواله وسيرة حياته وعمل الله من  خلاله،   مثل تسجيل أحاديث الله مع موسى النبي وحوارات موسى مع هارون والشعب  وفرعون   والضربات العشر وتفاصيل الخروج من مصر في سفر الخروج، (وهذاما يسمونه بتاريخ البنوة أو السيرة الذاتية للنبي ورسالته أو السيرة  النبوية).
   ويتصور هؤلاء أن الكتاب المقدس الموجود حالياَ هو أقرب لسجلات المؤرخين    وأن أسفاره هي ما كتب عن موسى وعن داود وعن الرب يسوع المسيح، ويؤمنون بأن   هناك  توراة أصلية نزلت على موسى وزبور أصلى نزل على داود وإنجيل أصلى  نزل  على المسيح،  كما يؤمن غالبيتهم بان هذه الأسفار الموجودة حالياً قد  أصابها  التحريف والتبديل  والتعديل. 
   ثم تطور هؤلاء في نقدهم للكتاب المقدس بدرجة كبيرة ابتداء من القرن    التاسع عشر بعد أن وصلت إليهم كتابات مدارس النقد الإلحادية بمذاهبها   وأفكارها  المختلفة، خاصة مدارس النقد الألمانية، وتغير أسلوبهم في نقد   الكتاب المقدس فترجموا  كتب النقاد المختلفة واستخدموها في المناظرات   والكتب التي تهاجم المسيحية، وكانت  البداية في الهند عندما جرت المناظرات   بين هؤلاء وبين بعض رجال الإرساليات  التبشيرية هناك والتي كان يتصور كل   طرف في نهايتها أنه هو الذي خرج منتصراً!! ومن  ثم فقد كتب هؤلاء عشرات   الكتب في نقد الكتاب المقدس مستعينين بنفس كتابات وأفكار  ونظريات النقاد   بكل أنواعها واتجاهاتها ولا يزالون، وذلك على الرغم من أن معظم  أفكار هذه   الكتابات تناقض عقائدهم وإيمانهم بأنبياء مثل إبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب وموسى    والرب يسوع المسيح 00 الخ كما كتبت العشرات بل والمئات من الكتب في  الدفاع  عن  الكتاب المقدس ولا تزال. 
 والسؤال الآن هو ما مدى حقيقة وصحة هذه الادعاءات التي تشكك في الكتاب  المقدس وتدعي تحريفه؟!


(1) Wikipedia, Baruch Spinoza.

(2) أرنست كاسبيرر " الدولة والأسطورة " ترجمة د. أحمد حمدي محمود، ص 343.

(3) الفيلسوف الإنجليزي برتراند راسل " حكمة الغرب " ج 2 : 82. عالم المعرفة، ترجمة د. فؤاد زكريا.
(4) مقالة في اللاهوت والسياسة 1 : 83 و 87 و 92.



(5) ول ديورانت " فلسفة الحضارة " ترجمة د. فتح الله محمد المشعشع ص 204 و205.

(6) Norman L. Geisler, Beware of Philosophy, A Warning To Biblical Scholars p. 2.

(7) فلسفة الحضارة ص 206.

(8) برتراند راسل 2 : 79.

(9) Catholic Encyclopedia, Deism & Jewish Ency. Deism&Wikipedia, Deism, FAQ About Deism & The Internet Encyclopedia. Of philosophy P English Deism.

(10) Wikipedia. First cause.

(11) The Lexicon Webster Dictionary vol. 1. p. & Frederick Edwords, What is Humanism?
http://www.jcn.com/humanism.html

(12) Frederick Edward, What Is humanism. www. Jcn.com/ humanism. html

(13) Webster, vol. 1.p. 322. Ronald N. Giere and Alan W. Richardson, editors. http://www.upress.umn.edu/Books/G/giere_origins.html &http://skepdic.com/empiricism.html
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/05407a.htm
the Internet Encyclopedia of philosophy http://www.utm.edu/research/iep/e/emp-brit.htm

(14) Wikipedia Empiricism

(15) جون لوك JohnLock (1632 – 1704م). الذي أعلن أن جميع أنواع المعرفة تأتينا من التجارب عن طريق حواسنا وأن لا شيء في العقل سوى ما تنقله له الحواس. وقال أن العقل يكون عند ولادة الطفل كالصفحة البيضاء خالياً من كل شيء. وتأخذ الحواس في الكتابة على هذه الصفحة بوسائل كثيرة. إلى أن تلد الحواس الذاكرة والذاكرة تلد الآراء (ول ديورانت " فلسفة الحضارة " ص 320). أي بناء المعرفة على التجربة وحدها. معنى هذه أننا لا نعرف شيء إلا عن المادة فقط أما ما هو وراء الطبيعة فلن نعرف عنه شيء!! ومع هذا فقد ظل مسيحياً يؤمن بالوحي ولكن إيمانه كان مستقلاً عن الكنائس (برتراند راسل ج 2 : 13).

(16) جورج باركلي George Barkley (1685 -1753م) الذي أنكر المادة ولم يعترف بوجود شيء إلا حقيقة واحدة هي التي يحسها في نفسه وهي العقل(فلسفة الحضارة 321) !! فناقض بذلك جون لوك. وقال بأن وجود أي شيء يساوى كونه مدركاً (راسل ج 2 : 121).

(17) دافيد هيوم David Hume (1711 – 1776م) الذي قال بشيء مختلف وهو أننا نعرف العقل فقط كما نعرف المادة عن طريق الإحساس. أننا لا ندرك العقل بالحواس إطلاقا كذات مستقلة على الرغم من أنه داخلي في هذه الحالة. وكل ما ندركه أو نشعر به هو مجرد أراء منفصلة وذكريات ومشاعر إلى آخر ما هناك. أن العقل ليس جوهراً أو عضو له آراء، أنه اسم فقط لسلسلة من الآراء. أن المشاعر والذكريات والاحساسات هي العقل (فلسفة الحضارة 322).

(18) Norman L. Geisler, Beware of Philosophy, A Warning To Biblical Scholars p. 2 & A Jurisprudential Analysis Of Hume’s In Principle Argument Against Miracles p, 1.

(19) Webster, vol. 2.p. 773. Dictionary of Philosophy, Progress Publishers http://www.marxists.org/reference/subject/philosophy/help/mach1.htm

(20) إ. م. بوشنسكي " الفلسفة المعاصرة في أوربا " عالم المعرفة ترجمة د. عزت قرني ص 86.

(21) راسل 2 : 144. أحد رواد الفلسفة المادية وكان يرى أن على الفلسفة أن تكون عملية في جوهرها، فهي ينبغي أن تستخرج أحكامها من علوم الطبيعة، وليس من الدين أو الأخلاق، كما يجب أن يكون المثل الأعلى للفلسفة علمياً.

(22) Wikipedia, Pantheism.

(23) وهي كلمة يونانية pan = كل، و theos = الله Wikipedia Panentheism

(24) الفيلسوف الفرنسي فولتير Voltaire(1694 - 1778) الذي لم يؤمن بوجود الروح وقال " لا أحد يفكر في إعطاء نفس للبرغوث، فكيف يمكن أذن أن يكون هناك نفس خالدة للفيل أو القرد أو خادمي ؟ والجنين الذي يموت في رحم أمه عندما تنبعث فيه روح، هل سيبعث مرة ثانية جنيناً، أم ولداً، أم رجلاً ؟ ولتبعث مرة ثانية، وتكون نفس الشخص الذي كنت عليه، ينبغي أن تكون ذاكرتك سليمة وحاضرة تماماً، لأن الذاكرة هي التي تعطيك ذاتك فأن ضاعت ذاكرتك، كيف يمكنك أن تكون نفس الشخص ؟ " (فلسفة الحضارة، ص 300).
ولكنه غير رأيه في الأيام الأخيرة، واصبح يعتقد بأن الإيمان بالله ليست له قيمة أخلاقية كبيرة ما لم يكن مقروناً بالإيمان بالخلود والثواب والعقاب " ولابد للبلد ليكون صالحاً أن يكون له دين. أريد من زوجتي وخياطي ومحامي أن يؤمنوا بالله وبذلك يقل غشهم وسرقاتهم لي. وإذا كان لا وجود لله يجب علينا أن نخترع إلهاً، لقد بدأت أعلق أهمية أكثر على السعادة والحياة الحقيقة "(فلسفة الحضارة ص 301 & راسل 2 : 49)!! وقال أيضاً " أن هذا العالم يحيرني ولا يمكن أن أفهم أن هذه الساعة (هذا العالم) تدور بدون أن يكون لها ساعاتي " (الأب جبرائيل فرج البولسي " الله – حقيقة أم خيال ؟ " ص 196).

(25) وظهر جان جاك روسو Jean Jacques Rousseau في فرنسا (1712 - 1778) ليدافع عن المشاعر في
مقابل العقل، ورأى، في ميدان الأخلاق، أن مشاعرنا الطبيعية تهدينا إلى الطريق الصحيح، في حين أن العقل يضللنا (راسل 2 : 154 و 155). ووقف وحده في فرنسا يحارب المادية ويكافح الإلحاد الذي جاء به عصر التنوير، وكان خلاصة ما جاء به هو أنه على الرغم من العقل يتجه اتجاها معاديا للإيمان بالله والدين والخلود، فأن الشعور يؤيدها تأييداً كبيراً. لماذا لا نثق إذاً بشعورنا الفطري هنا بدل أن نستسلم إلى يأس الشك المجدب الذي يسوقنا إليه العقل (فلسفة الحضارة، ص 324و325)؟ وقال " إذا كانت المادة المحركة تكشف عن إرادة، فأن المادة المحركة وفق بعض القوانين، تدلني على عقل (الله – حقيقة أم خيال ؟ " ص 196). ولكنه لم يؤمن بالأديان.

(26) عمانوئيل كانت (Emmanuel Kant) (1724-1804) : الذي نادى بأن العقل لا يوجد دليل كاف على وجود الله وأن الدين لا يجوز أن يقوم على أساس منطق العقل النظري. ويجب أن يقوم على العقل العملي للشعور الأخلاقي. وأن أي كتاب من الكتب المقدسة وكل ما ينزل به الوحي، يجب أن يحكم عليه بما له قيمة أخلاقية، ولا ينبغي أن يكون هو الحاكم أو القاضي الذي يرجع إليه في القانون الأخلاقي. أن قيمة الكنائس والمعتقدات الدينية تكون بمقدار ما تعاون الجنس البشري على التطور والرقي الأخلاقي، أما إذا تحول الدين إلى مجموعة من المراسيم والعقائد والطقوس الشكلية وعلق الناس أهمية بالغة على هذه الطقوس وفضلوها على الناحية الأخلاقية التي جاء بها الدين وجعلوا الطقوس امتحانا تقاس به الفضيلة فهذا يعني انتهاء أمر الدين وزواله. أن الكنيسة الحقيقة هي جماعة من الناس مهما بلغ تفرقهم وانقسامهم يجمعهم ويوحدهم قانون أخلاقي مشترك. وقد عاش المسيح ومات لتأسيس مثل هذه الجماعة. لقد أسس المسيح هذه الكنيسة الحقيقية للقضاء على نفاق ورياء رجال الدين ومراسيمهم وطقوسهم الشكلية، ولكن ظهر بيننا طبقة كهنوتية من رجال الدين والقساوسة بطقوسهم ومراسيمهم الدينية التي طغت على فكرة الديانة المسيحية الأصيلة (ول ديورانت " فلسفة الحضارة " ص 356).
ويقول الفيلسوف برتراند راسل " أن ما يأخذه كتاب نقد العقل الخالص " على عاتقه هو أن يضع للمعرفة حدوداً من أجل إفساح المجال للإيمان. فوجود الله لا يمكن معرفته كحقيقة نظرية، ولكنه يفرض نفسه بوصفه إيماناً بناء على أسباب عملية " (راسل 2 : 168). ثم عاد كانت في كتابه الثاني إلى أحياء فكرة الله وحرية الإرادة والخلود التي دمرها في كتابه الأول. ويلخص لنا د. زكريا إبراهيم فكره هذا في ثلاث عبارات:
(1) إن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يؤدي واجبة، الّلهم إلا إذا كان حُراً.
(2) إن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يحقق القداسة، الّلهم إلا إذا كان خالداً.
(3) أن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يرقى إلى مستوى الخير الأعظم، الهم إلا إذا كان الله موجوداً. ولكن هذه الصادرات الثلاثة ليست مجرد افتراضات ضرورية عملياً (د. زكريا إبراهيم " كانت أو الفلسفة النقدية " ص 215).

(27) فشته (1762 – 1814م) هاجم الوحي الإلهي ونشر دراسة نقدية عن الوحي (راسل 2 : 169).

(28) ونادى هيجل (1770 -1831م) بالفلسفة المثالية وقال بفلسفة التاريخ وأن التطور التاريخي أشبه بأرجوحة في صعودها وهبوطها، وقال أنه من المستحيل فهم أي جزء من العالم ما لم ينظر إليه في إطار الكون ككل، ومن ثم فأن الكل هو الحقيقة الوحيدة (راسل 2 : 189).

(29) Norman L. Geisler, Beware of Philosophy, A Warning To Biblical Scholars p, 7.

(30) راسل 2 : 204.

(31) http://www.aslimnet.net/div/d_abdenour5.htm

(32) د. يسري إبراهيم " نيتشه عدو المسيح " ص 114 و 115.

(33) هارون يحي خديعة التطور الأنهيار العلمي لنظرية التطور وخلفياتها الأيديولوجية " ص 31، وبرتراند راسل " الدين والعلم " ترجمة رمسيس عوض ص 66 و67، دار الهلال.

(34) فلسفة الحضارة 470 و472.

(35) السابق 482 و483.

(36) أنظر تشارلز داروين " أصل الأنواع " ترجمة إسماعيل مظهر ص 49 و50، وأيضاً " أصل الأنواع " ترحمة مجدي محمود المليجي، و خديعة التطور ص 8 و9.

(37) خديعة التطور ص 75 و76.

(38) السابق ص 104.

(39) برتراند راسل " الدين والعلم " ص 70.

(40) جيمس بيرك " عندما تغير العالم " ترجمة ليلى الجبالي، عالم المعرفة، ص 336.

(41) Norman L. Geisler, Beware of Philosophy, A Warning To Biblical Scholars p, 6.

(42) السابق 337.

(43) أنظر كتاب " النبي موسى وديانة التوحيد لسيجموند فرويد ترجمة د. عبد المنعم الحفني ابتداء من ص 135.

(44)http://www.makhail.com/arabic/Literature_culture/World_culture/index.cfm/5,463,49.html

(45) الفلسفة المعاصرة في أوربا ص 293.

(46) أنظر كوستي بندل " إلهُ الإلحاد المعاصر ؛ ماركس - سارتر " ص 120 و129.

(47) خديعة التطور ص 9.

(48) خديعة التطور ص 10 و11.

(49) ومن ثم فقد جر هتلر العالم إلى عنف لا مثيل له وبحور من الدم أغرقت العالم ودفع 55 مليون شخص حياتهم ثمناً للحرب العالمية الثانية وعانت الكثير من الأقليات العرقية قسوة رهيبة في معسكرات النازية. وكانت فكرة داروين القائلة بالصراع من أجل البقاء هي المسؤولة عن أكبر مأساة في تاريخ العالم (المرجع السابق).

(50) http://www.marxists.org/arabic/marx/bio/bio.htm.

(51) كوستي بندلي " إله الإلحاد المعاصر. كما أثرت نظرية داروين على ماو تسي تونج الذي أسس الحزب الشيوعي في الصين وقتل ملايين الأشخاص لتحقيق الشيوعية !! وكان مجموع ما قُتل في البلاد الشيوعية حوالي 120 مليون شخص طوال القرن العشرين !! أي أن نظرية دارون تسببت في أكبر كارثة وقعت سطح الأرض بتحطيمها للدين والقيم وسفكها للدماء!!

(52) وليم كامبل " القرآن والكتاب المقدس في نور العلم والتاريخ جـ 3 ف 1.

(53) خديعة التطور ص 26.

(54) فقد " تعمقت تكنولولوجيا القرن العشرين في أصغر جسيمات الحياة وكشفت أن الخلية هي أكثر النظم التي واجهتها البشرية تعقيداً. ونحن نعلم - اليوم – أن الخلية تحتوي على محطات لتوليد الطاقة تنتج الطاقة التي تستخدمها الخلية، ومصانع تصنع الأنزيمات والهرمونات اللازمة للحياة، وبنك معلومات تسجل فيه المعلومات الضرورية حول جميع المنتجات التي سيتم تصنيعها، ونظم نقل وخطوط أنابيبٍ معقدة لحمل المواد الخام والمنتجات من مكان إلى آخر، ومختبرات ومحطات تكرير متقدمة لتحليل المواد الخام الخارجية إلى أجزائها القابلة للاستخدام، وبروتينيات متخصصة تغلف أغشية الخلية لمراقبة المواد الداخلة والخارجة منها 000 ولا تشكل هذه الأشياء سوى جزء صغير من هذا النظام المعقد بدرجة خيالية. "خديعة التطور " ص 106 و107.

(55) الأب جيوفاني مار تنتي " دواعي الإيمان في عصرنا " ترجمة الأب يوسف قوشاقجي ص 41 – 43.

(56) دواعي الإيمان في عصرنا ص 43.

(57) ويكيبيديا، بروميثيوس.

(58) الأب جبرائيل فرج البولسي " الله حقيقة أم خيال ؟ " ص 101.

(59) الله – حقيقة أم خيال، ص 200.

(60) ول ديورانت " قصة الحضارة " مكتبة الاسرة المجلد 14 ص 226.

(61) جاء في القاموس المحيط " والتَّحْرِيفُ : التَّغْييرُ، وقَطُّ القَلَمِ مُحَرَّفاً. واحْرَوْرَفَ : مالَ وعَدَلَ، كانْحَرَفَ وتَحَرَّفَ. وحارَفَهُ بِسُوءٍ : جازاهُ. والمُحارَفَةُ : المُقايَسَةُ بالمِحْرَافِ. والمُحارَفُ، بفتح الراءِ : المَحْدُودُ المَحْرُومُ. وطاعُونٌ يُحَرِّفُ القُلوبَ : يُميلُها، ويَجْعَلُها على حَرْفٍ، أي : جانِبٍ وطَرَفٍ ". وجاء في كتاب العين " والتحريف في القرآن تغيير الكلمة عن معناها وهي قريبة الشَّبه، كما كانت اليهود تُغَيِّر معاني التَّوْراة بالأشباهِ ".
وقال الزمخشري : آي على طرف من الدين لا في وسطه وقلبه. وهذا مثل لكونهم على قلق واضطراب في دينهم، لا على سكون وطمأنينة كالذي يكون على طرف العسكر، فان أحس بظفر وغنيمة قر واطمأن، والا فر وطار على وجهه. (راجع الكشاف 2 :146. الإتقان للسيوطي 4 : 210. التبيان للطوسي 1 : 24).
وقيل أيضا : تحريف الكلام : تفسيره على غير وجهه، آي تأويله بما لا يكون ظاهراً فيه تأويلات من غير دليل. والتحريف هو أيضا تحميل اللفظ على معنى يخالف ظاهره من غير أن يقوم دليل إرادة هذا المعنى.
قال الراغب الاصفهاني : وتحريف الكلام أن تجعله على حرف من الاحتمال يمكن حمله على الوجهين (راجع مفردات الراغب 112). وهذا يعني أن اصل التحريف في اللغة يراد به تبديل المعنى وبهذا المعني جاء في القران " يحرفون الكلام عن مواضعه " (مائدة 13 ونساء 46).

(62) أقرأ كتابنا " هل تنبأ الكتاب المقدس عن نبي آخر يأتي بعد المسيح ؟ ".


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الأول*​ *الكتاب المقدس في مواجهة النقد الحديث*


*"  كل آلة صورت ضدك لا تنجح وكل لسان يقوم عليك في القضاء تحكمين  عليه" (إش54: 17).*
*يهتم نقد الكتاب المقدس، أولا، بدراسة الوثائق القديمة من لفائف وأدراج  ومخطوطات وكتب للتأكد من صحة نصوص وآيات الأسفار المختلفة كما دونها كتاب الوحي  الأصليون من الأنبياء، ثم يتجه النقد بعد ذلك لبحث المحتوى الداخلي والأشكال  الأدبية إلى جانب البراهين الخارجية كالخلفية التاريخية والمكتشفات الأثرية، وذلك  للوصول إلى المصادر التي حصل منها الكتاب على المادة التاريخية والكتابية والتاريخ  الذي دونت فيه الأسفار، كل سفر على حدة. وينقسم نقد الكتاب المقدس إلى النقد الأدنى  (النصي) والنقد الأعلى (الأدبي والتاريخي): *
*1 - النقد النصي (النقد الأدنى): *
*النقد النصي Textual  Criticism أو النقد الأدنى Lower  Criticism هو الذي يبحث في الوثائق القديمة والنسخ العديدة  المنقولة عن المخطوطات الأصلية سواء بلغاتها الأصلية أو باللغات التي ترجمت إليها،  خاصة اليونانية واللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية، وذلك من عصور وأزمنة وبلدان وأمم  مختلفة، للتأكد من صحة النصوص ومطابقتها أو الوصول بها إلى التطابق الكامل مع  النصوص الأصلية كما دونها كتاب الوحي(1)،  واستعادة الكلمات الصحيحة، الأصلية، في حالة ما إذا كان قد طرأ عليها تبديل أو  تغيير بسبب عمليات النسخ اليدوي المتكرر على مر العصور والأزمنة وفي مختلف البلاد  والقارات وذلك بواسطة كتبة (نساخ) مختلفين في الفكر والثقافة والظروف. فقد كانت  عمليات انتشار وتوزيع الكتب قديما وقبل عصر الطباعة تتم بنقلها ونسخها يدوياً سواء  من المخطوطات الأصلية التي دونها الأنبياء كتاب الوحي أو من المنقولة عنها وهكذا  استمرت هذه العملية من ثلاثة آلاف سنة إلى 1900 سنة بالنسبة لأسفار العهد القديم  وحوالي 1400 سنة بالنسبة لأسفار العهد الجديد.*
* ويقوم بهذه المهمة مجموعة من العلماء الذين وصلوا إلى درجة عالية من  الخبرة والتمرين، في هذا المجال(2)،  والذين لديهم موهبة مميزة ومقدرة عالية على دراسة النصوص دراسة دقيقة للوصول إلى  النص الأصلي وذلك بمقارنة المخطوطات المتنوعة والتي جاءت من عصور وبلاد مختلفة سواء  في لغاتها الأصلية أو المترجمة عنها. ومما يسهل هذه المهمة، نسبيا، وجود آلاف  المخطوطات التي ترجع أقدمها إلى زمن قريب نسبيا من زمن المخطوطات الأصلية، إذ ترجع  أقدم مخطوطات العهد القديم إلى سنة 250 ق م وكان عزرا الكاتب والكاهن قد جمع أسفار  العهد القديم بعد العودة من السبي وكتب سفره حوالي سنة 440 ق م أي أن المدة بين أخر  جمع لأسفار العهد القديم وبين أقدم المخطوطات حوالي 200 سنة بل أن أحد العلماء  يؤكد أن قسما من سفر اللاويين وجد ضمن مخطوطات البحر الميت يرجع إلى سنة 400 ق م أي  قريباجدا من عصر عزرا الكاتب، كما ترجع أقدم مخطوطة من العهد الجديد وهي جزء من الإنجيل للقديس متى  إلى سنة 68 م ويرجع جزء آخر من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا إلى سنة 125 م أي بعد القديس  يوحنا بحوالي 25 سنة. وهذا مكن العلماء من التأكد من سلامة وصحة نصوص الكتاب المقدس  وأنها وصلت إلينا كما كانت في مخطوطاتها الأصلية.*
* ويجب أن نضع في الاعتبار أن نسخة أسفار العهد القديم الأصلية، المقياس،  التي حررها عزرا الكاهن والكاتب (حوالي 440 ق م)، كانت موجودة في الهيكل أيام الرب  يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه، وكان علماء اليهود ينقلون عنها نسخهم. وقد حصل عليها الكاهن  والكاتب اليهودي يوسيفوس (36-100م) المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح وقت دمار الهيكل سنة 70م  مكافأة له من الإمبراطور الروماني تيطس، وكتب بناء عليها عادات اليهود من سفر  التكوين وحتى أيامه(3)!! كما  كانت النسخ التي كتبها تلاميذ المسيح ورسله، بالروح القدس مع تلاميذهم وخلفائهم من  آباء الكنيسة الأولى، وكانوا يقتبسون منها، سواء كتابة أو شفاهه(4).  *
*2 - النقد الأعلى (النقد الأدبي والتاريخي): *
* والنقد الأعلى Higher  Criticism يبحث في التكوين الداخلي للأسفار المقدسة، أي  تركيب السفر من حيث المصادر التي أعتمد عليها كتّاب الوحي والطريقة التي اعتمدوا  عليها واستخدموها في ضم هذه المصادر، فيحلل تركيب السفر والأشكال الأدبية والأسلوب  والمفردات اللغوية وتكرار الكلمات ومنطق السفر ووجهة النظر فيه، وأي تغيير في  الأسلوب أو اختيار الكلمات يدل على اختلاف الكتابة أو زمن*
*التكوين، تكوين الكتاب(5).  *
*(أ) نقد  الشكل (Form  Criticism): وهو يفحص كتاباً ما من جهة طرق تركيباته اللغوية وتعبيراته التي قد تبين  مصادر مختلفة لعناصر محددة. " ومن الواضح عند هذه المدرسة أن عزل الوثائق عزلاً  دقيقاً - هو الذي تم إنجازه بواسطة المدرسة الوثائقية - كان مستحيلاً. وكانت  الطريقة العملية لفهم هذه الوثائق هي استطلاع خبايا المصادر في هيئتها المكتوبة  وفحص أنواع المقولات التي تنتمي إليها المادة الأصلية في حالتها الشفوية، بعد ذلك  تتبع طريق تطور كل وثيقة من هذه الوثائق الشفوية إلى أن وصلوا أخيراً إلى صيغتها  المكتوبة. ولقد ركزوا بشدة على حالة هذه الوثائق المختلفة ليقرروا من خلالها أي نوع  من العمليات تطورت إلى أن وصلت إلى شكلها المكتوب "(6).  *
*(ب) النقد المصدري (Source  Criticism)(7):  معظم المصادر التي استقى منها كتّاب الوحي مادة كتبهم الإلهية كانت  شفوية لأنهم دونوا إعلانات الله التي أعلنها لشعبه بواسطتهم، فكان مصدرها هو الله  نفسه وقد أعلنها لهم بوسائل الإعلان الإلهي المختلفة وذلك إلى جانب الأحداث الجارية  الخاصة بعصر كل نبي على حدة والمرتبطة بعلاقة شعب الله بهذا الإعلان وبالله ذاته.  وتعتبر هذه الكتب هي المصدر الوحيد المكتوب لهذه المواد الكتابية، مثل أسفار  الأنبياء. ولكن هناك أسفار كانت لها مصادر سابقة على عصر النبي وأحداث حدثت مع  أجيال سابقة على جيله مثل سفر التكوين الذي دون فيه موسى النبي تاريخ البشرية من  الخليقة إلى يوسف الصديق. وهذه المصادر ليست موجودة بين أيدي النقاد والباحثين ولكن  أثارها واضحة في السفر نفسه. وهناك بعض الأسفار التاريخية لا تزال بعض مصادرها  موجودة بين أيدينا الآن، فهناك نصوص كاملة متطابقة أخذها كاتب سفر الملوك الثاني  (ص13: 18-1: 20-19) من سفر إشعياء النبي (ص 34-39) وكان إشعياء هو النبي العامل  فيها، أي أن سفر إشعياء هو أحد مصادر سفر الملوك، التاريخي، وبقاء النصين في كلا  السفرين يشهد بصحة كل منهما. كما أن أسفار صموئيل والملوك تعتبر أحد المصادر  الرئيسية لسفري أخبار الأيام، لذلك يمكن الرجوع إلى هذه الأسفار للتأكد من صحة سفري  الأخبار، والعكس صحيح أيضا لأن سفري الأخبار اللذين كتبا في القرن الخامس ق م  يشهدان على صحة أسفار صموئيل والملوك وأن نصوصها التي بأيدينا اليوم هي هي كما  كانت، على الأقل، في القرن الخامس قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح. كما تشهد أجزاء من سفر  إرميا لأجزاء من سفر الملوك الثاني (2ملوك 25 وإرميا 25) والعكس صحيح، كما أن خاتمة  الأخبار الثاني هي فاتحة سفر عزرا وكلاهما يشهد لصحة الأخر.*
* ولكن بقية مصادر الأسفار التاريخية الأخرى غير موجودة بين أيدينا، فقد  كان كهنة وملوك وأنبياء إسرائيل يسجلون الأحداث المعاصرة لهم ويحتفظون بسجلاتها إلى  جوار تابوت العهد، ثم بعد ذلك في الهيكل، وقد استعان الأنبياء كتاب الوحي بأجزاء  منها عند كتابة الأسفار التاريخية مثل قضاة وصموئيل والملوك والأخبار، وذلك إلى  جانب الأحداث الجارية التي كانت معاصرة للكتاب، مثل أحداث عصر إرميا والتي دونها في  سفر الملوك الثاني وأحداث عصر صموئيل النبي التي دونها في الإصحاحات الأولى من سفر  صموئيل الأول 00 الخ.*
* وبرغم أن هذه المصادر المفقودة لا حاجة لنا بها لأنها كانت تهتم  بحوليات الملوك والممالك وليست من أسفار الوحي إلا إننا نعرف الكثير منها من الكتاب  المقدس ذاته والذي أكد الفحص الدقيق لمحتوياته الداخلية إلى جانب كتب التاريخ  المدني القديمة والحفريات والكشوف الأثرية الكثيرة جدا صحة ودقة كل ما جاء  فيه.*
*(ج) معايير  التاريخ: ويستخدم التحليل التاريخي والمفردات اللغوية والتحليل الأركيولوجي (علم  الآثار) للمكتشفات الأثرية والحفريات لتحديد الموقع التاريخي للسفر(8).  وهناك عدّة معاييرلتحديد تاريخ أي سفر أو جزء من أسفار الكتاب المقدس مثل اقتباس سفر من  أخر أو إشارته إليه، وذكر أحداث - أو أشخاص - كانت معاصرة ولها سجلات أخرى خارج  الكتاب المقدس أو تنبؤ بعض الأنبياء عن أحداث سوف تتم بعد تنبؤهم بها أو حتى بعد  رحيلهم عن العالم أو بعد ذلك بمئات أو ألوف السنين. فهناك بعض الأسفار تقتبس من  أسفار أخرى كمعظم الأنبياء الذين جاءوا بعد موسى واقتبسوا من شريعته أو أشاروا  إليها، وهذا يعنى أن تاريخ أسفار التوراة الخمسة أقدم من تاريخ كل أسفار الكتاب  المقدس، وبهذا المعيار أيضا تكون أسفار صموئيل والملوك اسبق من سفري أخبار الأيام.  وكذلك أيضا عندما يذكر أحد الأسفار حدثاً تاريخياً أو أشخاصاً لهم دور تاريخي معاصر  فتاريخ هذا الحدث أو هؤلاء الأشخاص يحدد لنا تاريخ السفر، مثل غزو سنحاريب لمملكة  يهوذا وحصار نبوخذ نصر لأورشليم. كما حددت لنا سجلات حضارات الشرق الأدنى القديمة  كبابل وأشور وكذلك سجلات مصر القديمة تاريخ بعض أجزاء العهد القديم. وعلى سبيل  المثال فقد مكنتنا السجلات الآشورية من تحديد تاريخ سفر إشعياء بتاريخ سابق لعام  701 ق م وهو العام الذي غزا فيه سنحاريب يهوذا(9).*
* وتحدد بعض الأسفار النبوّية تاريخها بذكر السنين التي تنبأ فيها كتابها  الأنبياء وأسماء ملوك هذه الفترة. فيحدد إشعياء تاريخ نبوءته وبالتالي سفره بتاريخ  أربعة ملوك " عزيا ويوثام وآحاز وحزقيا ملوك يهوذا " (إش1: 1)، وكذلك هوشع يذكر نفس  الملوك الأربعة (هو1: 1)، وهكذا يفعل عاموس (عا1: 1) وميخا (ميخا1: 1) وصفنيا (صف1:  1) وحجى (حج1: 1) وزكريا (زك1: 1)، كل منهم يحدد تاريخ سفره بالملك أو الملوك الذين  كانوا معاصرين له.*
* وقد ساعدت الكشوف الأثرية والحفريات على إعادة بناء تاريخ الشرق الأدنى  القديم بتفصيل حاسم بدرجة معقولة وهكذا مكنتنا بدرجة كبيرة من تحديد  الموقعالتاريخي المناسب لأسفار العهد القديم المختلفة.*
* وهناك نبوّات تنبأ بها بعض الأنبياء عن أحداث تمت في أيامهم أو بعد  ذلك. والنبوّة هنا تحدد تاريخ السفر لأن النبوّة دائماً تسبق الأحداث المتممة لها،  وعلى سبيل المثال فقد تنبأ ناحوم النبي عن سقوط نينوى (نا8: 3و9) وتحققت نبّوته  وسقطت نينوى عام 612 ق م وهذا، بدوره، يحدد لنا تاريخ سفر نحميا قبل 612ق م وليس  العكس. كما تنبأ إرميا وحزقيال عن حصار أورشليم وقد تم ذلك بالفعل سنة 588-587 ق م  وبالتالي يكون تاريخ هذه النبوّات قبل تاريخ الحصار، ثم عاد النبيان وسجلا أحداث  هذا الحصار، بعد أن تم، كأحداث تاريخية ومن ثم يكون تاريخ هذا السجل بعد تاريخ  الحصار ولكن، كما يدل السفر، قبل العودة من سبى بابل سنة 537 ق م بزمن.*
*3 – مشكلة النقد الأعلى: *
*وبرغم أن هذا النقد عموما، سواء النصي أو الأعلى لا يشكل مشكلة بالنسبة  للكتاب المقدس بل يساعد الدارس على الوصول للنص الأصلي لأسفار الكتاب المقدس بكل  دقة وفهم المحتوى الداخلي لها، إلا أنه كان في البداية لغير صالح الكتاب المقدس،  يقول جوش ماكدويل (Josh  McDowell)(10)"  ولسوء الحظ فإن مدرسة النقد العالي التي نمت في الأوساط الدراسية  الألمانيةفي القرن قبل الماضي استخدمت بعض المناهج الخاطئة التي استندت على بعض  الافتراضات المسبقة المثيرة للجدل. ولقد قوَّض هذا شرعية الكثير من استنتاجاتهم. إذ  انقسمت أسفار بأكملها إلى مصادر عديدة، كانت معظم أسفار العهد القديم تؤرخ في بعض  الحالات بعد ألف سنة تقريباً من زمن الشهود الحقيقيين للوثائق. وهكذا نجد أن القصة  الكتابية للتاريخ العبري القديم حلَّت محلها نظرية معقدة متناقضة مع رواية إسرائيل  في كل النقط الرئيسية تقريبا 00 هذه المدرسة التي سيطرت على دراسات العهد القديم  منذ البداية معاً بالإضافة إلى المنهج الذي أنتج هذه النتائج المتطرفة، أصبحت تُعرف  في بعض الدوائر بأنها " النقد العالي الهدام "(11).  *
*4 – النقد الأعلى الهدام المتأثر بالفلسفات المادية الجدلية الإلحادية:  *
*بدأت عملية نقد الكتاب المقدس، وخاصة العهد القديم،كما بينا في الفصل  السابق، منذ القرون الأولى للمسيحية. وللأسف فقد تأثر معظم هؤلاء النقاد بالفلسفات  المادية الجدلية الإلحادية التي ذكرناها في المدخل لهذا الكتاب.*
*5 - النقاد والافتراض المسبق المضاد لما هو خارق للطبيعة:  *
* وهؤلاء النقاد وأمثالهم، من الملحدين وغيرهم، بنوا نظرياتهم النقدية  للكتاب المقدس على أساس افتراضات سابقة وهي ؛ بما أن الله غير موجود أو أنه لا  يتدخل في نظام الطبيعة والكون والتاريخ فلا معنى لعبارات مثل " كلمة الله "، " قال  الله " و " وحي من الله "، ولا وجود للنبوّة لأن الإنسان مهما كان لا يستطيع أن  يعرف ما سيحدث في المستقبل القريب أو البعيد، ولا معنى لكلمة معجزة لأن للطبيعة  قوانينها الثابتة وكل شيء له مسبباته التي يصل إليها الإنسان بالخبرة والتجربة، كما  أن الكون مغلق على ذاته ولا تتدخل فيه قوة من خارجه!! " لأننا نعلم أنه لا يوجد  إله، وأن " الأمور التي فوق الطبيعية مستحيلة " و " نحن نعيش في نظام مغلق " و "  المعجزات غير ممكنة "، وهكذا إلى ما لا نهاية "(13).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*  ويلخص لنا جوش مكدويل أفكارهم كما يلي: " ما دمنا نعيش في نظام مغلق أو   ما نسميه الكون، لذا لن يكون هناك أي تدخل أو غزو من قوى خارج الكون. وذلك  بواسطة  إله مفترض. هذا النظام المغلق يعني أن كل حدث له أسبابه داخل  النظام، ولتوضيح  المسألة أكثر، نقول إن كل حدث يحادث له تفسير طبيعي،  لذلك، أي إشارة إلى تدخل إلهي  يعتبر باطلاً، ما دمنا نفترض تواجد تفسير  طبيعي لكل ظاهرة "(14).*
*  وقد عرَّف أ. كارلسون - في كتابه " العلم وما فوق الطبيعة " - " ما فوق   الطبيعة " بقوله: " هي كل المعلومات، والنظريات، والاعتقادات والتطبيقات  التي  تدَّعي لنفسها مصادر أكثر وأعمق من الخبرة الموثَّقة والتفكير  العميق، أو هي  الأحداث التي تتعارض مع الظواهر التي نعرفها من الطبيعة "(15).  *
* ونتيجة لذلك فعلى ناقد الكتاب المقدس أن ينطلق في نقده على الافتراضات  المسبقة التالية: *
*1  – بما أنه لا وجود لله أو أنه لا يتدخل في سير التاريخ ولا أحداثه فلا   يوجد ما يسمى بكلام الله أو وحي الله أو نبوّات، ولا وجود للمعجزات، سواء  قيامة  الأموات أو غيرها لأنها تتناقض مع قوانين الطبيعة، وبالتالي فالكتاب  المقدس ليس  أكثر من مجرد كتاب بشري كتبه بشر ليس بوحي ولا بالهام من قوة  خارقة للطبيعة،  والمعجزات ما هي إلا أساطير أو خرافات، والنبوّات هي تاريخ  حدث أولاً ثم كتب بعد  حدوثه بسنوات بصيغة وأسلوب الأدب الرؤوي!!*
*2  – وعلى المؤرخ وهو يحقق التاريخ أن يشكل قناعته بناء على هذه  الافتراضات  المسبقة، وليس على ما حدث فعلاً في مكان محدد وزمان معلوم في التاريخ!!   ويلخص الباحث الألماني فرانك الافتراضات المسبقة التي تؤمن بها تلك الجماعة  من  المعارضين تلخيصاً دقيقاً بقوله: " إن عرض أي حدث في التاريخ يمكن  اعتباره غير  حقيقي وغير تاريخي إذا تداخلت فيه عوامل ما فوق الطبيعة، كلشيء يجب أن يظهر بشكل ملائم للطبيعة ويرتبط بحدث تاريخي طبيعي "(16).  *
*  ويذكر أ. كونن وهو يشرح اتجاهه المعارض لما فوق الطبيعة: " ما دمنا  ننسب  جزءاً من حياة إسرائيل الدينية إلى ما هو فوق الطبيعة أو للنبوّات ولو  للحظة  واحدة، فإن أي وجهة نظر لتقييم الحدث سوف تكون غير دقيقة، ونجد  أنفسنا مضطرين إلى  لوي الحقائق بعنف هنا وهناك لكي نطمئن على تدفق الأحداث  التاريخية، ولا يوجد سوى  التطور الطبيعي الذي نأخذه في الحسبان في كل  ظاهرة مجال البحث "(17).  *
*  ويعترف كونن أيضاً بأن " التدخّل المعتاد للقوى الإلهية في حياة الآباء   الأوائل هي من وجهة نظري واحدة من العوامل الرئيسية التي تضعف من السمات  التاريخية  في الرواية "(18).  *
*  ويشرح لانجدون جِلكي من جامعة شيكاغو الرد الكتابي لتجربة الخروج إلى   سيناء بقوله: " إن الأفعال التي ظن الإسرائيليون أن الله فعلها والكلمات  التي  اعتقدوا أنه نطق بها - هم قالوا إن الله فعلاً عملها ونطق بها - لكن  بالطبع نحن  نعلم أنه لم يفعل كذلك "(19).  *
*  ويسخر جوليوس ويلهوزن في كتابه " تاريخ إسرائيل واليهودية " من ذكر   المعجزات التي صاحبتهم أثناء خروجهم من مصر ولجوئهم إلى سيناء وبعدما أعطى  الله  موسى الشريعة، بقوله: " لكن من يمكن أن يصدق كل هذه الأمور؟"(20).*
*3  – وعلى الناقد لأسفار الكتاب المقدس أن يبني نقده على أساس هذه   الافتراضات المسبقة!! ويخبرنا برنارد رام عن المذهب الطبيعي وتأثيره على  نتائج أي  دراسة نقدية: " إذا كان الموضوع يختص بما فوق الطبيعة، فإنه من  الواضح أن هذا  المدخل يجعل من النتائج هي الغرض الرئيسي. وبالاختصار، قبل  بداية النقد، يتم الحكم  نهائياً على ظواهر ما فوق الطبيعة، وعلى جميعها أن  يختفي من الوجود. لذلك  فالاستنتاجات النهائية لن تكون نتيجة لدراسة  عقلية خالصة لكن استنتاج محكوم عليه  بمعتقدات راسخة تعارض كل ما هو فوق  الطبيعي، إذن بأي أساس يستطيع به النقاد أن  يحكموا بشكل كامل على ظواهر ما  فوق الطبيعة المسجلة ولها قيمة تاريخية لاشك  فيها؟ "(21).*
*  ويقول هيرمان ريدربوس: " من غير المقنع بالنسبة للمفكر الحديث إمكانية   قيام إنسان من الموت وأن يعود طبيعياً مرة أخرى، لأن المفكر الحديث تعلَّم  أن يفهم  جيداً نظام الجسد البشري. يمكن للإنسان الحديث أن يفهم عمل الله  بأنه الحدث الذي  يتدخل ويحوِّل من حقيقة حياته " الضرورية "، بمعنى أنه  يؤثر في حقيقة تواجده كروح.  لكنه لن يقتنع بما يسمعه عن أعمال الفداء، لأن  هذه تتعامل مع الإنسان وهو حقيقة  طبيعية في عالم طبيعي وداخل منظومة  كونية طبيعية. ومشابه لذلك الحبل بالمسيح،  ووجوده السماوي السابق، ونقل  الإنسان إلى عالم من النور حيث يلبس جسداً سماوياً،  هذه الأمور ليست فقط  غير قابلة للتحقق من مصداقيتها، بل أيضاً أمور لا معنى لها،  إنها جميعاً  لا تقول شيئاً "(22).  *
*  ويقول هيوم في جداله الفلسفي إن المعجزة هي انتهاك لقوانين الطبيعة،  ولأن  نشأة هذه القوانين كانت بسبب تجارب ثابتة لا تتغير، فإن الدليل ضد المعجزة  هو  من نفس طبيعة الحقيقة ويشابه أي محاولة تنشأ من التجربة ويمكن تصورها.  لن يقِّدر  أحد المعجزة إذا حدثت في التيار المعادي للطبيعة. لن تعتبر تلك  معجزة أن يموت فجأة  شخص كان يتمتع بصحة جيدة، لكن ما يعتبر معجزة هو أن  يقوم ميت من بين الأموات، لأن  هذا الأمر لم يلاحظ ورود مثله على مدى  الأزمان، لذلك يجب أن يكون هناك تجربة شكلية  للتحقق من الحدث الإعجازي  وإلا فإن هذا الحدث لن يستحق حتى التعريف(23).  *
*  ويقول و جرين معلقاً على تأثر نقاد الكتاب المقدس بافتراضاتهم المسبقة:  "  لا يمكن أن نتجاهل موضوعياً وعلمياً الميل الواضح ضد ما هو فوق الطبيعة  والذي أثر  على كل النظريات النقدية 000 كل القادة المعروفين للحركة، وبدون  استثناء، ازدروا  بحقيقة المعجزات والنبوّات والتدخل الفوري للعناية  الإلهية بمفهومها الإنجيلي  الصحيح الأصيل. كل نظرياتهم مزخرفة بفروض مسبقة  لها صلة بالمذهب الطبيعي، ولا يمكن  الفكاك منها إلا بتدميرها إلى قطع  متناثرة "(24).  *
*  والشيء العجيب بل والغريب أن بعض النقاد المحافظين والتقليديين من  الذين  يؤمنون بوجود الله يسايرون هذه الاتجاهات ومن ثم يقول توماس ويتلو " ما دام   النقَّاد ذوو المستوى المرتفع يؤمنون بوجود إله، فإنه لا يحق لهم أن  يفترضوا عدم  تدخله في العلاقات السببية، أو يفترضوا مقدماً أن " المعجزات  لا تحدث "، وأن  النبوّات ومعرفة الأمور المستقبلية مستحيلة، معترفين بأن  هذا يعتبر انتهاكاً للمنطق  السليم إذا اتخذوا الموقف المضاد، هذا يعني،  أنه من خلال حفظ الله للعالم يظهر الله  ذاته، يجب إذن أن تحدث المعجزات  وللنبوّات، وعلى الإنسان أن يتخذ موقفاً ثابتاً  ليناضل ويثبت أن هذه  المحاولة غير عادلة، والتي تبدأ بافتراض عدم تواجدما يسمى بظواهر ما فوق الطبيعة إلا ما يتوافق مع أعمال الطبيعة المعروفة  "(25).  *
*6 – تطور النظريات العلمية يهدم نظريات النقد الهدام: *
*  ولكن هذه الأساليب لا توصل للحقيقة لأنه إذا تمسك الناقد أو أي إنسان   بافتراضات مسبقة خاطئة وغير سليمة وأصر عليها وتعصب لها دون بحث الأدلة  والقرائن  فلن يصل أبداً للحقيقة. ومما يدل على ذلك هو تأكيد العلماء الآن  أن زمن النظريات  القديمة للكون قد ولي وبرهنت الثورة العلمية الحديثة على  أن نظرية نيوتن القائلة أن  الكون ثابت وله قوانينه الثابتة قد ولى، وأنه  لم يعد أحد يعرف ما يسمي ب " القانون  الطبيعي بشكل كاف، فقد غيرت نظرية  النسبية لإينشتاين وبرهنت على أن الكون غير منقسم  ولا حدود له وأننا لا  نعرف كل شيء عن الكون وقوانينه وبالتالي إمكانية حدوث  المعجزات والنبوّات،  يقول ج. سوليفان في كتابه " حدود العلم ": " إنه منذ أن طبع  إينشتاين  كتابه " النظرية الخاصة للنسبية " (1905) وكذلك أعمال بلانك عن " إشعاع   الأجسام السوداء "، واجه العلماء بما يسمى بالقانون الطبيعي في كون غير  مقسَّم ولا  حدود له "(26).  *
*  ويكتب سوليفان قائلاً: " ما يسمى " بالثورة العلمية " الحديثة تشمل  حقيقة  وهي ن نظريات نيوتن التي تحكمت في العالم العلمي لمدة تقرب من مائتي سنة،   وجدت أنها غير كافية، وأصبح واضحاً أن الفلسفة الحديثة بما تتضمنه من نظرة  جديدة،  برغم عدم اكتمالها تبدو مختلفة عن الفلسفات الأقدم "(27).  *
*  ويضيف چيمس مور في كتابه " المسيحية للعقل الرزين " يقول: " يرى  العلماء  المعاصرون أن لا أحد يعلم " القانون الطبيعي " بشكل كاف بحيث يمكن له أن   يقول أن حدثاً ما يعتبر إخلالاً به. وهم يتفقون على أن الفرد غير الثابت  كعينة  للزمن والمكان ليس كافياً لأن يكون أساساً لنضع عليه فكرة عامة غير  قابلة للتغيير  تخص طبيعة العالم كله. وهكذا فإن المصطلح الشائع الذي نسميه  " القانون الطبيعي " هو  في الواقع وصفنا الجامد والمحدود للظواهر  الطبيعية "(28).  *
* ويؤكد چون مونتجومري على أن موقف معارضي ما فوق الطبيعة هو في حقيقته  له جانبان جانب فلسفي وآخر علمي. أولاً من الناحية  الفلسفية: لا أحد أقل من الإله يقدر أن يعرف الكون تماماً بحيث يستبعد المعجزات.  وثانياً  من الناحية العلمية: لسبب أننا نعيش في عصر إينشتاين (وهو مخالف تماماً لعالم نيوتن  المطلق حيث كوَّن هيوم  نظريته الكلاسيكية  في مجادلة المعجزات). ولكن الآن انفتح الكون لكل  الاحتمالات. وأي محاولة لذكر  القانون العالمي للسببية يصبح لا فائدة منه،  وليس هناك سوى الاعتبار الدقيق للصيغة  التجريبية لحدث إعجازي هو الذي يقدر  أن يحدد ما إذا كان قد حدث فعلاً أم لم يحدث(29).  *
*  واستمرت تلك المناقشة في كتابه " التاريخ والمسيحية " وقال: لكن هل   يستطيع الإنسان الحديث أن يقبل المعجزة كما يقبل موضوع القيامة؟ والإجابة  مدهشة  للغاية: يجب أن نقبل القيامة لأننا من أهل الزمن الحديث، نحن نعيش  في زمن إينشتاين.  وبالنسبة لنا، ونحن لم نعد المخالفين لمن كانوا يعيشون  في زمن نيوتن، لم يعد الكون  ثابتاً في نظرنا، ولم يعد ملعباً معروفاً نعلم  كل قواعده. ومنذ إينشتاين لم يعد لأي  إنسان الحق في الحكم على أي حدث  بسبب معرفته السابقة "*
*بالقانون الطبيعي". *
*  الوسيلة الوحيدة لنعرف ما إذا كان الحدث قد وقع فعلاً هو أن نفحص الأمر   لنتأكد من وقوعه فعلاً. مشكلة المعجزات إذن يجب أن تحلّ في مجال الفحص  التاريخي  وليس في مجال التوقعات الفلسفية "(30).  *
*  ويستكمل مونتجومري قوله: " تذكر إنه عندما يواجه المؤرخ معجزة، فهو هنا   لا يواجه شيئاً جديداً، كل الحوادث التاريخية فريدة من نوعها، وتجربة شكلها  الواقعي  يمكن قبوله بطريقة تسجيلية، وهذا ما نتبعه هنا الآن، ليس هناك  مؤرخ له الحق في  اختلاق نظام مغلق بأسباب طبيعية، لأن تصوُّر السبب هو شيء  غريب، غير منتظم، وله شكل  شاذ "(31).  *
*  ويحذر فنسنت تايلور وهو ناقد شكلي مخضرم من الرفض الجامد لكل ما هو   إعجازي ويقول: " الوقت متأخر هذه الأيام ليسمع من ينادي بأن المعجزات  مستحيلة، هذه  المرحلة من النقاش تعتبر من الزمن الماضي. فالعلم يتواضع  الآن، يوجه نظرة حقيقية  للقانون الطبيعي عما كان ملحوظاً في السابق، نحن  نعلم الآن أن " قوانين الطبيعة "  هي ملخصات كافية للمعرفة المتاحة.  الطبيعة ليست " نظاماً مغلقاً "، والمعجزات ليست  " تدخلات " في " نظام  مؤسسي ". خلال الخمسين سنة الماضية ترنحنا من جراء الاكتشافات  العظمى  والتي كان ينظر إليها في وقت ما بأنها مستحيلة، لقد عشت حتى سمعنا عن تحطيم   الذرة، ووجدنا العلماء وهم يتكلمون عن الكون بأنه " فكرة عظمى وليس آلة  عظمى ". هذا  التغيير في وجهة النظر لم توثق في الإطار المعجزي من الأحداث،  لكنها تعني أنه عندما  تتحقق شروط معينة فإن المعجزات ليست مستحيلة، ولا  يمكن لأي اعتقاد علمي أو فلسفي أن  يقف في الطريق "(32).  *
*7 - الجذور التاريخية للنقد الأعلى الهدام: *
*  ناقش الربيون اليهود، منذ القدم، كيفية كتابة التوراة، واجمعوا على  وحيها  الإلهي وكتابة موسى النبي لها، ولكن مسألة " موت موسى النبي " المذكورة في   آخر سفر التثنية (تث5: 34-15) كانت موضع نقاشهم في التلمود والمدراش،  فكان بعضهم  يرى أن موسى النبي كتبها بالوحي قبل موته، بروح النبوّة(33)،  وكان البعض الآخر يرى أن يشوع هو الذي كتبها بعد موت موسى النبي.: *
*… فقال الربي جودا بن إلاي Judah Ben  Ilai أن الآيات الأخيرة من التوراة كتبها يشوع(34).*
*…  وتقدم أجزاء من المدراش دليلاً على العصر  الراديكالي الذي نقح فيه عزرا  الكاهن والكاتب نص التوراة وجعله قانونياً كما نعرفه  اليوم. ويقول تقليد  رباني أنه في سنة (440 ق م) كان عزرا قد حرر نص التوراة(35)..*
*…  وفي العصور الوسطى بدا للربي أبراهام ابن عزرا  وغيره أن أجزاء كثيرة في  التوراة وكأنها لم تكتب في عصر موسى، على سبيل المثال لاحظ  تفسير ابن عزرا  للتكوين 12: 6، 22: 14، وتث 1: 2، 3: 11،،1: 6. ووجد الربي جويف  بونيفلز  عدداً من روايات البرية في الخروج(36).*
*…  وفي القرن الثاني عشر لاحظ المفسر ر. جوزيف بن  ياسون عدداً من روايات  البرية في الخروج وفي العدد متماثلة جداً، وخاصة في حادثة  المياه من  الصخرة وفي قصة المن والسلوى. وقال إن هذه الأحداث حدثت بالفعل مرة واحدة   ولكن التقاليد المتوازية طورتها(37).  *
*…  وفي القرن الثالث عشر لاحظ حزقيا بن ميمون بعض  الملحوظات على النص التي  سبق أن لاحظها عزرا، وقال في تعليقه على تكوين 12: 6 أن  هذا الجزء كتب من  منظور مستقبلي(38).*
*…  ولاحظ الربي يوسف بونفيلز في القرن الخامس عند  مناقشة تعليقات بن عزرا  أنه يبدو أن موسى لم يكتب هذه الكلمة بل كتبها يشوع أو بعض  الأنبياء  الآخرين بما أننا نؤمن بتقاليد الأنبياء، فما الفرق إذا أن يكون من كتب   هذه الكلمة هو موسى أو الأنبياء بما أن كلمات كل منهم كتابات نبوية(39).  *
*…  ثم جاء اسحق بن ياسوس من توليدوا (1057م) وقال أن  قائمة الملوك المذكورة  في سفر التكوين (تك3: 36-5) كتبت في عصر يهوشافاط وليس في  عصر موسى النبي.  وعلق أبراهام بن عزرا (1167م) على تثنية (1: 1) والتي تقول أن موسى  النبي  تكلم إلى بنى إسرائيل " في عبر الأردن "، ثم أشار إلى مجموعة آيات أخرى في   أسفار موسى النبي الخمسة(40)  وقال أنها كتبت بعد عصر موسى النبي(41).*
* وجاء اسحق ابرابانيل (1509م) بنظرية تقول أن الكتب بشكلها الحالي قد  جمعت في عصر متأخر من سجلات أقدم كانت محفوظة.*
*  وهذه كانت مجرد أراء فردية لعدد يعد على أصابع اليد الواحدة وتخالف   التقليد والإجماع المسيحي اليهودي كما تخالف البرهان الداخلي للكتاب  المقدس. وذلك  على الرغم من أن هؤلاء النقاد لم يشكوا في كون موسى النبي هو  كاتب التوراة بل أفترض  بعضهم يشوع هو الذي أكمل سفر التثنية أو أن  الأنبياء أو بعض مدارس الأنبياء  المتأخرة أضافت بعض العبارات التوضيحية،  بين قوسين، وأفترض البعض الآخر أن نصوص  التوراة جمعت من سجلاتها القديمة  التي كانت محفوظة فيها وكتبت في شكلها الحالي دون  أي تغيير أو تبديل. إلى  أن جاء المفكر اليهودي سبينوزا Spinoza  (1632-1677م)، والذي كان يؤمن بوحدة الله  والطبيعة " الله والطبيعة واحد "  وأنكر كتابة موسى للتوراة!! وقال في كتابه " رسالة  في اللاهوت والسياسة "  أن عزرا هو الذي كتبها مستخدما مواد أقدم جاء بعضها من موسى  النبي ذاته(42). ثم  جاء بعده كثيرون تنوعت أفكارهم وتحديداتهم للتاريخ الذي ظن كل واحد منهم أن التوراة  كتبت فيه.*
*وقبلت  الكنيسة المسيحية التوراة وبقية أسفار العهد القديم بناء على  شهادة الرب  يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله لوحيها وقانونيتها وصحة وسلامة نصوصها،  مؤكدة  على أن موسى النبي هو كاتب الأسفار الخمسة الأولى، التوراة، بوحي الروح  القدس  (2تى16: 3؛2بط20: 1و21) وكذلك كتب الأنبياء الموحى إليهم بقية أسفار  العهد القديم(43).   وسارت الكنيسة على هذا الأساس طوال القرون الأولى للميلاد ولم يخرج عن  ذلك سوى بعض  الهراطقة من شيعة الناصريين والأبيونيين الذين رأوا في النصوص  التي تقول بموت موسى  النبي دليلاً على أن موسى النبي لم يكتب أجزاء أو كل  التوراة. وعلق القديس جيروم  (400م)(44)على   بعض العبارات التي يتخذ البعض منها دليلاً على أن كاتب التوراة ليس هو  موسى النبي  مثل عبارة " إلى هذا اليوم " (أنظر تك20: 35؛ تث6: 34)  المتكررة في الأسفار  الخمسة، قائلاً: يجب أن تأخذ هذه العبارة بكل تأكيد  على أنها تشير إلى الزمن الذي  كتُبت فيه سواء كان كاتبها هو موسى النبي  كاتب التوراة الأصلي أو عزرا الكاتب الذي  أستعاد التوراة ونقحها، كما كان  يؤمن بذلك.*
*  ويقول يونج إن مثل هذه المراحل من النقد العدائي التي بدأت في الظهور  في  هذه الفترة يأتي إما من مجموعات كانت تعتبر هرطوقية من العالم الوثني  الخارجي.  أو أن هذا النقد عكس افتراضات فلسفية معينة لها سمة منحرفة وغير  علمية(45).   وهكذا فإن الإدّعاء أن موسى لم يكتب الأسفار الخمسة بدأ أثناء القرنين  الأولين بعد  الميلاد وكان الأساس الذي يستقر عليه هذا الاتهام هو وجود  فقرات كان يُفترض أنها  كُتبت بعد عصر موسى. ومع أنه كان هناك قليل من الشك  أن موسى هو الكاتب أثناء القرون  التالية، فإن الجدال لم يتحرك إلى أساس  جديد حتى القرن الثامن عشر وسرعان ما ظهرت  نظرية عدم كتابة موسى لهذه  الأسفار وتطورت بطريقة متسعة. *
*8 - تطور النظريات النقدية: *
* وقد تطورت النظريات والافتراضات النقدية بعد ذلك واتخذت أبعاداً عديدة  ومختلفة وافترضت افتراضات نظرية عديدة مجردة.*
*(أ) افتراض المصادر القديمة: أفترض فيترنجا C.  Vitringa  (1689م) أن موسى النبي استخدم مصادر اقدم منه قد  يكون بعضها جاءه من  إبراهيم الذي أتى به بدوره من ما بين النهرين (العراق). ولاحظ  القس ر.  سيمون R.  Simon  (1682م) تنوعا في أسلوب التوراة وافترض تاريخا  متأخراً للتوراة، وبصفة  خاصة وجود روايتين للخلق وللطوفان بهما نوع من الاختلاف في  الأسلوب  والتأليف. وقال ويتر H. B.  Witter القس البروتستانتي (1711م) أن سبب الازدواج في  قصة الخليقة يرجع إلى استخدام اسمين مختلفين لله في التوراة، هما إيلوهيم ويهوه(46).  ولكنهم لم ينكروا أن موسى النبي هو كاتب التوراة.*
*ثم جاء الأستاذ الجامعي وطبيب البلاط الفرنسي Jean  Astruk  وقدم للمرة الأولى (سنة 1753م) في كتاب صغير  بعنوان " في الوثائق التي  يبدو أن موسى استخدمها في تدوين سفر التكوين " نظرية  الروايتين والاسمين  الإلهيين ؛ " يهوه " واسماهما الرواية اليهوية (Jehovist) من اسم الله في العبرية " يهوه YHWH والذي يكتب أحيانا YHVH "، لأنها تحتوي على أسم الله يهوه، ورمز له  العلماء بحرف " J "، وإيلوهمي، واسماها الرواية الإيلوهية "  Elohist " من اسم الله إيلوهيم "ُ Elohim "، لأنها تستخدم اسم الله إيلوهيم ورمز لها  العلماء بحرف " E ".  ولاحظ أن الأسم إيلوهيم مستخدم في الإصحاح  الأول ويهوه مستخدم في الأجزاء  الأخرى للسفر في حين أن الاسمين يهوه وإيلوهيم  يندمجان معاً في الإصحاح  الثاني. ويترجمان في الإنجليزية والعربية ب " الرب الإله "  وإيلوهيم(47).**
*
*  على كل حال فقد أكد على أن موسى النبي هو كاتب سفر التكوين. ولكنه كان   أول من قسم المصادر إلى إيلوهيمي ويهوى، ثم أفترض أيضا مصادر أخرى إلى جانب  هذين  المصدرين وقال أن موسى النبي استخدمها في كتابته للتوراة، وأفترض أن  موسى النبي رتب  هذه المصادر في أعمدة منظمة ثم اختلطت هذه الأعمدة ونشأ  الشكل الحالي للنص. وبرغم  اعتقاده أن موسى النبي هو كاتب التوراة إلا أنه  لم يفهم طبيعة أدب الشرق الأدنى  القديم(48).   فقد كتب موسى النبي التوراة بالوحي، مسوقا من الروح القدس، ولكنه أستخدم  أسلوب عصره  في الكتابة. وهذا ما لم يفهمه جيداً أصحاب افتراضات المصادر  المتعددة لقلة درايتهم،  وقتئذ، بأدب وفكر الشرق الأدنى القديم، خاصة وأن  معظمهم من الغرب. ومع أنه طوَّر  هذه النظرية إلا أنه دافع عن موسى كمؤلف  لهذه القصص الكتابية(49).  ومن هنا بدأ النقد النصي الكتابي الذي أصبح فيما بعد هو النقد الأعلى(50)!!  *
*(ب) افتراض الجزيئات أو المصادر غير الكاملة: تأثر  النقاد بافتراضات أستروك، بالرغم من أنه تحدث فقط عن سفر التكوين  وتوقف  بعد خروج ص 6، وأضافوا إلى افتراضاته وعدلوها. وكان أول من استخدم نظرية   أستروك في ألمانيا هو ايكهورن J G  Eichorn  فقد أخذها إلى ألمانيا وفرق بين الوثيقتين  الرئيسيتين على أساس أسلوبها  اللغوي (1787م)، ولكنه مثل استروك أكد أن كاتب التوراة  هو موسى النبي،  وقال في مقدمته للعهد القديم(51)،  أن  معيار تحليل المصادر في أسفار موسى الخمسة يجب أن يتضمن اعتبارات  أدبية (مثل اختلاف  الأسلوب، والكلمات الخاصة بالوثائق السابقة، وهكذا)  بالإضافة إلى معيار اسم الله  عند أسترك(52). ثم  افترض القس الإسكتلندي اليكسندر جدس Geddes  (92-1797م) عدداً كبيراً جداً من الأجزاء أو  المصادر غير الكاملة، وزعم  أن أسفار موسى النبي الخمسة مع سفر يشوع كتبت بعد موسى  النبي ب 500 سنة،  ربما في أورشليم، ولكن ليس قبل داود ولا بعد حزقيا، ورجح إنها  كتبت أيام  سليمان الحكيم من هذه المصادر الكثيرة. ثم طور هذه الافتراضات الألماني   يوهان فاتير J.  Vater  (1802-1805م) وحاول أن يبين التطور التدريجي  لأسفار التوراة الخمسة من  أجزاء قائمة بذاتها. كان يعتقد أنه هناك على الأقل 38  مصدراً للأجزاء  المختلفة. ومع بعض الأجزاء المعينة التي كانت من عصر موسى، فإن  الأسفار  الخمسة كما هي عندنا الآن قد جُمعت في حوالي وقت السبي اليهودي (586  ق.م).*
* وحوالي سنة 1822م علق F  Bleek  على العلاقة الأصلية بين يشوع والأسفار الخمسة  على أساس استمرار سفر يشوع  في نفس الرواية. ثم ظهر آخرون قالوا بالتعدد داخل المصدر  الواحد ؛ فقالوا  بالمصدر الإيلوهي 1 والإلوهي 2 واليهوي ب، ث أضافوا المصدر "  D " اختصار ل Deutronomy أي التثنوي من سفر التثنية، أ, التشريعي أو أسموه  التثنوي Deutronoist ؛ ثم أضافوا Deutronoist  1 و Deutronoist  2. ثم تطورت هذه النظرية أكثر في عام 1831 بواسطة  الباحث الألماني هارتمان(53).  وكان قد أثر عمله هذا في دى ويت De  Wette (1806-1807م) الذي تخيل أن هناك وثيقة إيلوهيمية  جوهرية في سفر التكوين*
*امتدت  بإضافة مصادر أخرى عليها غير كاملة. هذه الوثيقة الجوهرية استمرت  وسط  الأسفار الخمسة " ملحمة الثيؤقراطية العبرية " وأدخلت عليها مجموعات  القوانين  وغيرها في زمن متأخر(54). *


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

* ثم جاء المؤرخ الألماني يوليوس فيلهاوزن Julius  Wellhausen   ونشر سنة 1886م " مقدمة في تاريخ إسرائيل " قال  فيه أن التشريع الكهنوتي   غير موصوف في منتصف الأسفار الخمسة وقال أنه أضيف في مرحلة  متأخرة من   السبي البابلي ورمز له بالحرف " P " من Priestly أي كهنوتي. وأعتبر سفر يشوع ضمن هذا المجوعة التي  اسماها بالهيكستاتيوك Hextateuch، أي السداسية، الأسفار الخمسة وسفر يشوع، وقال  أنها كتبت بواسط مجموعة من الكتاب على مدى زمن طويل، وضيق مجالات الروايات إلى  Jahwist &  Elohist & Deutronomist &  Priestly (JEPD).   وقال أن الذي حرر هذه المصادر الأربعة قام بعدة  تنقيحات وقال أنه عزرا   الكاتب والكاهن. واصبح لدي هؤلاء النقاد أربعة مصادر رئيسية  هي(55):  *
*… المصدر J، Jehovist الإلوهي من اسم الله يهوهJehovah (YHVH). وقالوا أن تاريخ هذه الوثيقة يرجع لما بعد سنة  900 ق م بقليل(56).*
*… المصدر "E" Elohist من اسم الله Elohim. ويرجع لحوالي 700 ق م(57).*
*… المصدر EJ وقالوا أنهما انضما معا حوالي سنة 650 ق م(58).*
*… المصدر " (59)D" Deutronomist من سفر التثنية Deutronomy. ويرون أن المصدر الذي كتب منه سفر التثنية وسفر  يشوع والقضاة و1و2 صموئيل و1و2 ملوك. ويرون أنه كتب قبل سنة 621 ق م.*
*… المصدر " P "(60) Priestly والذي يشير إلى المادة الكهنوتية والتي تستخدم  اسم الله Elohim إيلوهيم وإيل شداي El  Shadai. وزعموا أنه أدمج بقية النص في القرن الرابع قبل  الميلاد. وزعموا أن التوراة في شكلها الحالي تكونت حوالي 400 ق م. *
*(ج) افتراضات التكميل: دعيت   هكذا لأنها تفترض أن عدة وثائق ألحقت بوثيقة رئيسية وقد اتبعها  مجموعة  من  العلماء وعدلوها وأضافوا إليها فصارت المحصلة الرئيسية لهذه المصادر  هي:   إيلوهيم، يهوه، التثنية، الكهنوت. ورموزها هيE. J. D.  P. وملحقاتها من الوثائق الأخرى  الصغيرة.*
*   وقد أثبتت الدراسات الأثرية والتاريخية الحديثة، في الشرق الأدنى، أن   هذا  الأسلوب، المزعوم، في كتابة التوراة لا مثيل له في أدب تلك العصور  سواء  الديني  أو غير الديني. كما أثبت اكتشاف الألواح الطينية، والتي ترجع  إلى  زمن إبراهيم، أن  قصص الخليقة والطوفان وبرج بابل التي وردت بها  والتي  تقترب مع ما جاء في التوراة  بصورة إعجازية تبطل نظرية المصادر  المتعددة. *
*   كما أن افتراضات ونظريات المصادر هي مجرد افتراضات استنتاجيه بنيت على    مجرد الافتراض والظن بدون سند أو دليل واقعي أو منطقي سواء من التاريخ أو   التقليد  أو الآثار أو الإيمان الذين اجمعوا على أن موسى النبي هو كاتب   التوراة. وهذه  الافتراضات والنظريات متعارضة ومتناقضة للدرجة التي تؤدى   إلى رفضها جميعا. إذ لا  يعقل أن نترك الحق الظاهر ونجرى وراء أوهام.*
*   ويستحيل أن نتصور أنه كان لدى الكاتب مصادر عديدة وضعها في أعمدة   متجاورة  ثم خلطها أو دمجها معا بمساعدة زيادات أخرى اخترعها ذاتيا ليكون  بذلك  رواية  واحدة!! فهذا لا يتصوره إلا خيال الناقد الملحد فقط ولم يحدث  بل  ويستحيل أن يحدث في  الواقع. وعند النظر إلى محاولة النقاد أن يصوروا  أنها  مصادر متعددة، نجد أن كل ما  تصوروا أنه مصدر يكون رواية مستقلة، غير  كامل  وناقص وغير واضح المعاني وأن هناك  حذفا في الأقسام الجوهرية وفجوات  لا  يمكن تفسيرها والحدث فاقد الاستمرارية وبه  أحداث تظهر بلا تعليل أو  منطق. *
*   ومما يدل على استحالة وبطلان هذه الافتراضات والنظريات هو الرسومات    الإيضاحية التي تشبه اللوغاريتمات التي يحاول النقاد استخدامها لتصوير   كيفية تكوين  رواية واحدة من مصادر عديدة في عصور أتسم أسلوب كتابتها   بالبساطة كما أجمع العديد  من العلماء على أن بساطة أسلوب التوراة ينفي كل   هذه الافتراضات والنظريات  الوهمية.*
*   كما أن استخدام أسمى الله " إيلوهيم " و " يهوه " لا يدلان على أنهما    جاءا من مصدرين مختلفين، بل يدلا على أن لله أسماء وألقاب متعددة تدل على   صفاته  المتعددة إذ أن " إيلوهيم " يعنى قدرته الكلية و" يهوه " يعنى وجوده   المطلق كالواجب  الوجود الدائم الوجود علة وسبب كل وجود، كما يعنى لقبه "   إيلون " الأعلى، ولقبه "  أيل شداي " ضابط الكل.*
*9 - النقد التاريخي التقليدي الشفهي (مدرسة أوبسالا): *
*رفض   العديد من النقاد نظرية فلهازون في حينها، واتجه علماء النقد من سنة   1880  إلى 1925م إلى العودة إلى التاريخ القديم للتوراة، وهاجم بعضهم  النظريات   التطورية وأكدوا على أن موسى النبي هو كاتب التوراة ودافعوا عن  وحدة  التوراة، وقال  علماء مدرسة أوبسالا Uppsala   (1945م) والتي تأسست في اسكندنافيا ببطلان هذه  النظريات والافتراضات  خاصة  وأنه لا أثر لها في التوراة. وهم " يعتقدون أن أسفار  التوراة الخمسة  لم  يكتبها موسى في الأصل، ولكنها كانت مجموعة من المواد جُمعت على  مر  القرون،  وتعهد بعض الأشخاص بكتابتها ليس قبل السبي. ولقد رفضت هذه المدرسة    الاسكندنافية رفضاً باتاً رأى " الفرضية الوثائقية " كحل غربي لمشكلة  أدبية  من  الشرق الأدنى القديم كان مختلفاً تماماً. ركزت هذه المدرسة   الاسكندنافية على  التقليد الشفهي أكثر من چانكل وكل مدرسة نقد الشكل. حتى   أن البعض قال: إن التقليد  الشفهي أكثر أهمية عن التقليد المكتوب في الشرق   القديم. لم تكن الوثائق المكتوبة هي  التي يجب التعامل معها، ولكن  التعامل  يجب أن يكون مع وحدات من التقليد الشفهي  وحلقات من التقليد و"  مدارس "  مختلفة داخل هذه الدوائر التقليدية "(61).*
*10 - مدرسة اللاهوت التحرري (LIBERALISM): *
*وعلى رأس هؤلاء جماعة سمينار يسوع: وقد   تأثر أصحاب هذه المدرسة بنظريات النقد المختلفة ومن ثم فقد أخضعوا،  خاصة   المفسرين الألمان، تفسير الكتاب المقدس لها. وانقسم هؤلاء إلى فرق وشيع   مختلفة  ومتنوعة وتأثر كل منهم بنظريات نقدية مختلفة ومتناقضة ومتضاربة، بل   وطبق بعضهم  الكثير من أفكار الملحدين وغيرهم والتي وصلت ببعضهم إلى  إنكار  تاريخ الآباء  البطاركة مثل إبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب وأدت بالبعض الآخر  إلى  إنكار وجود شخصية المسيح  في التاريخ نهائيا وقالوا أنها خليط من  الفكر  اليوناني والفكر اليهودي، وتصور بعضهم  أيضا أن شخصية المسيح قد  وجدت  بالفعل في التاريخ وأن كان قد تأثر بالأفكار اليهودية  عن المسيح  المنتظر  وحاول تطبيق نبوات العهد القديم على نفسه، أو طبقها تلاميذه   عليه، وتوهم،  أو توهم تلاميذه، أنه سيأتي في آخر الأيام على السحاب لنشر  ملكوته  السماوي  على الأرض. وقاموا بتفتيت الكتاب المقدس وتمزيق أسفاره  إلى مصادر متنوعة   ومتضاربة اعتمادا على مجرد نظريات افتراضية متناقضة  ومتضاربة لمفكرين  ملحدين  وأنكروا التقليد والحق الثابت.*
* كما قالت جماعة " سمينار يسوع –Jesus  Seminar   " التي تضم كاثوليك وبروتستانت ليبراليين وكذلك  يهود ملحدين، في أمريكا،   أن 20 % فقط من الأقوال المنسوبة للرب يسوع المسيح قالها  هو بالفعل  وبقية  ما نسب إليه من أقوال وضعها التلاميذ بعد صعوده لتلائم الظروف التي   استجدت  بعد انتشار المسيحية في بلاد كثيرة!! ويتجاهلون المعجزات في  الأناجيل   ويركزون فقط على تعاليم المسيح، ويلخص أحد علماء الكتاب ويدعى  جيسلر  النتائج  الراديكالية للسمينار التي تؤثر في الإيمان المسيحي  التاريخي  التقليدي: *
*(1) يسوع القديم والمسيحية القديمة لم يعودا مناسبين الآن. *
*(2)   لا يوجد اتفاق بشأن شخصية يسوع: هل كان فيلسوفاً آمن بالفضيلة أو  حكيماً   أو مصلحاً يهودياً أو مناصراً للمساواة بين الجنسين، أم معلماً ونبياً أم    نبياً اجتماعياً*
*ثورياً أو نبياً مؤمناً بالقيامة والدينونة. *
*(3)   يسوع لم يقم من الأموات. وهناك أحد الأعضاء يُدعي كروسان ألَّف  نظرية   تقول بأن جثمان يسوع دفن في قبر سطحي فحفرته الكلاب وأكلت الجثة. *
*(4) الأناجيل القانونية مكتوبة في زمن متأخر ولا يمكن الوثوق بها.  *
*(5) الكلمات الأصيلة ليسوع يمكن أن تجمع من جديد من خلال الوثيقة  Q وإنجيل توما ومرقس السري وإنجيل بطرس (62)".*
*11 - مدرسة الشك التاريخي أو نقد الشكل والعهد الجديد: *
*وهذه   المدرسة التي ظهرت في نهاية الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين يزعم  أتباعها،   نقَّاد الشكل، أن الأناجيل تتألف من وحدات أو فصول صغيرة مستقلة. هذه    الوحدات الصغيرة المنفردة تمَّ ترويجها ونشرها بشكل مستقل كل على حدة.   ويُعلِّم  النقَّاد أن هذه الوحدات اتخذت تدريجياً شكل أنماط متنوعة من   الكتابة والأدب الشعبي  مثل الأساطير والحكايات والخرافات والأمثال. ويعرف   ج.أ. لادد نقد الشكل بما يلي: إن  " نقد الشكل " يهتم بدراسة الأشكال   الأدبية المتنوعة التي يفترض أنها التقليد  الشفهي الذي تمَّ تناقله من فم   إلى فم. وخلف هذه الدراسة تكمن الفرضية أن ثمة  قوانين محددة للتقليد   الشفهي عندما يتم تطبيقها على الأناجيل سوف تقود إلى استعادة  الشكل الأول   والأقدم للتقليد. وبدراسة متعمقة لهذه الأشكال فإنها تقود إلى الخلاصة    النقدية التي تقول بأن محتوى الأناجيل في مراحلها المبكرة كان يعتمد على   التناقل  الشفوي كوحدات وحكايات وقصص وأقوال وتعاليم وأمثال غير متصلة. وكل   وحدة من التقاليد  لها تاريخها الخاص في الكنيسة. إن الموجز التاريخي   لأعمال يسوع كما هو موجود في  إنجيل مرقس ومجسَّد بشكل كبير في متى ولوقا   ليس جزءاً من هذا التقليد، ولكنه من  اختلاق مؤلف الإنجيل الثاني، الذي قام   بجمع الكثير من وحدات التقليد، وابتدع موجزاً  تاريخياً لأعمال يسوع،   واستخدم هذا الموجز كخيط روائي يمكن من خلاله تقوية العلاقة  بين الجزيئات   المنفصلة من التقاليد المستقلة. وهذا يعني أن الإشارات التي تدل على    التتابع الزمني والمكاني وما يماثلها في الأناجيل هي إشارات غير أًصيلة   تاريخياً  على الإطلاق وغير جديرة بالثقة، ومن ثم يجب تجاهلها من قِبَل   نقَّاد الإنجيل  الجادّين. وكنتيجة لذلك نحن لا نملك في الحقيقة سجل حياة   أو " سيرة حياة " يسوع،  ولكن فقط مجموعة من الحكايات والتعاليم المنفصلة   التي تم ربطها معاً بأسلوب غير  تاريخي وسطحي "(63).  *
*أما   رودلف بولتمان وهو ناقد راديكالي للشكل فيوضِّح المدخل لنقد الشكل  في   قوله: منذ ما يزيد عن أربعين عاماً الآن، ودارسو العهد الجديد على دراية   بوجود  مدرسة للبحث في الإنجيل تعرف باسم نقد الشكل - أو بدقة أكثر تاريخ   الشكل  Form History   ولقد كرَّست هذه المدرسة اهتمامها على تحليل  الوحدات المكونة التي بنى   التقليد على أساسها الأناجيل المتوافقة وهي تسعى إلى  دراسة التقليد الشفهي   في مرحلة سابقة لتبلوره في الأناجيل، أو حتى في المصادر التي  تأسست  عليها  الأناجيل، سواء كانت وثائق مكتوبة أو حلقات من التقليد المتكرر -  مثل   التقليد (Q)   وهو مخطط تمهيدي يشرح خدمة يسوع، هذا المخطط كان  قد سبق إنجيل مرقس. كما   أنه يدرس التتابع في الروايات والمحتويات الخطابية  والروايات العاطفية   وغيرها. *
*   ويستمر في شرحه: يبدأ نقد الشكل مع إدراك أن التقليد الذي تضمنته    الأناجيل المتوافقة يتكون في الأصل من وحدات منفصلة، تم جمعها معاً   تحريرياً بواسطة  كتَّاب البشائر، ومن ثم فنقد الشكل مهتم بتمييز واستخراج   وحدات التقليد هذه، وكذلك  اكتشاف أول وأقدم أشكالها وأصولها في حياة   المجتمع المسيحي المبكر. إن نقد الشكل  ينظر إلى الأناجيل كمجموعة لهذه   المادة الأقدم. ولكنه أيضاً يدرس الأناجيل  باعتبارها أعمال كاملة سعياً   لتقدير وتحديد حجم الأنشطة الأدبية لكتَّاب البشائر  ولاكتشاف الدوافع   اللاهوتية التي قادتهم وأرشدتهم "(64).  *
*   وقد رد علماء الكتاب المقدس على مزاعم هذه المدرسة وأبطلوا مزاعمها   لدرجة  أن أحد العلماء ويدعى ج. بريتز يصل في رده على مزاعم هذه المدرسة  بقوله  " ومن ثم فإن نقَّاد الشكل يواجهون تحدياً فإما أن يعترفوا بخطأ منهجهم  وما توصِّلوا إليه من نتائج أو أن يتخلصوا منه  تماماً.*
*   ما يتضمن هنا الآن ليس التبديل بين الاتجاه غير النقدي وبين النقد، لكن    بين النقد والمبالغة في النقد. فالنظرة النقدية للأناجيل لا تزعم أنها   موضوعية بشكل  مطلق. فمن الصعب أن نقول أين ينتهي الشعر ويبدأ التاريخ. ومن   المرجح جداً عدم وجود  تتابع زمني تحتي صارم أو مخطط طوبوغرافي، كما أنها   ليست كتباً لسير الحياة حسب  مفهومنا الحديث لهذا الصنف الأدبي. ولكن ذلك   لا يعني أننا نعترف بأننا لا نملك  شهادة موثوقة من شهود عيان، أو بأن   الكنيسة من خلال مسيح إيمانها قد خلقت أو اختلقت  يسوع التاريخي، بدلاً من   أن يسوع التاريخي هو مسيح إيمانها "(65).*

*
(1) The Revell Bible Dictionary p. 153.

(2) The International Standard Bible Encyclopedia vol. 1 p. 818.

(3) أنظر الفص الخامس.

(4) أنظر الفصل الثامن.

(5) REVELL, p. 154.



(6) Josh McDowell The New Evidence That Demands A Verdict, p. 399. & Revell, p. 154.

(7) The International Standard Bible Encyclopedia vol. 1 p. 818,819.
- 27 -

(8) Revell, p. 154.

(9) The Int. St. Bible Ency. vol. 1 p.819.

(10) جوش ماكدويل، واحد من أكثر العلماء المدافعين عن الكتاب المقدس في   الغرب، وله عدة كتب في ذلك، أشهرها " برهان جديد يتطلب قرار - A New   Evidence That Demands A Verdict ".

(11) McDowell, p.398.

(13) Josh McDowell, p. 353.

(14) Ibid.p.

(15) Carlson, Science and Supernature,p. 5- 8.& McDowell 351.

(16) Frank, Henry Biblical Archaeology and faith & Josh McDowell.

(17)Mcdowell p. 355.

(18) Ibid.

(19) Ibid.

(20) Ibid.

(21)Ibid. 353.

(22) Ibid, p. 356.

(23) Ibid,p.359.

(24) Ibid, p. 355.

(25) Ibid, p.351.

(26) Ibid, p. 359.

(27) Ibid, p. 359.

(28) Ibid, p. 359-360.

(29) Ibid, p. 360.

(30) Ibid, p. 359.

(31) Ibid, p. 359.

(32) Ibid, p. 360.

(33) Int. St. Bib. Enc. Vol. 1, p. 819.

(34) Talmud, Bava Batra 15a and Menachot 30a, and in Midrash Sifrei 357.   See ********ary hypothesisFrom Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

(35) ********ary hypothesisFrom Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

(36) Ibid.

(37) Ibid.

(38) Ibid.

(39) Ibid.

(40) تك 6:12؛ 14:22؛ حز 4:24؛ عدد 33؛ تث 11:3؛ 9:31،22،34.

(41) INt. St. Bib. Enc. Vol. 1, p. 819.

(42) رسالة في اللاهوت والسياسة، ترجمة دكتور حسن حنفي، ف 8 : 265 -281.

(43) أنظر الفصل الثاني.

(44) Ibid. P. 819.

(45)Young, Introduction to the Old Testament,pp.113-114.

(46)Young, In OT, p. 118.

(47) ********ary hypothesisFrom Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

(48) Int. St. Bib. Enc. Vol. 1, p. 819.

(49)Young,In. OT,p.118 -21.

(50)********ary hypothesisFrom Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

(51) Int. St. Bib. Enc. Vol. 1, p. 819.

(52) Harrison In.OT,p.14.

(53) Int. St. Bib. Enc. Vol. 1, p. 820.

(54) ********ary hypothesisFrom Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

(55) Ibid.

(56) المصدر J أو الكاتب الذي يزعم النقاد أنه استخدم كلمة يهوه وكان أول   من جمع الأساطير، والخرافات، والأشعار معاً، وحتى القصص المعروفة من شعوب   أخرى، مثل البابليين، وجعلها تاريخاً واحداً لشعب الله.

(57) المصدر E أو الكاتب المزعوم الذي يقول النقاد أنه استخدم كلمة "   إيلوهيم " و كان ثاني كاتب جمع كل التقليد في تاريخ واحد. ويزعمون أنه كتب   هذا التاريخ حوالي 700 ق م،من التقاليد التي تداولتها القبائل الشمالية.

(58) المصدر JE وهو كتابات هذين الكاتبين المزعومين وقد جُمعت معاً في تاريخ واحد بواسطة محرر غير معروف بعد خراب أورشليم.

(59) المصدر Dأو Deuteronomy (الكاتب التثنوي المزعوم) كان غرضه إصلاح   ممارسات العبادة. ولم يكن P,J,E قد جُمعوا بعد في كتاب واحد عندما جُمع D.

(60) المصدرPوالذي يزعمون أنه ربما كان كاهناً Priest أو مجموعة من الكهنة   الذين عاشوا أثناء السبي البابلي، قد أوجدوا مجموعة مبادئ عن القداسة   للشعب، أي طرق العبادة والناموس الذي يجب أن يُطيعوه.

(61)Int. St. Bib. Enc. Vol. 1, p. 821

(62) أنتظر كتابنا القادم " الأناجيل الأبوكريفية ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة ؟ " و Josh McDwell563 & Geisler, BECA, 387.

(63) McDowell, p.539.

(64) Ibid, p. 539.

(65) Ibid. 549. & Peritz, FCE, 205.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثاني*

*الوحي الإلهي في المسيحية وكيف كُتب الكتاب المقدس؟*


*"  كل الكتاب هو ما تنفس به الله "  (2تي3: 16).*
*1 – ما هو الوحي الإلهي في المسيحية؟*

* يتصور البعض أن الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس هو مثل الوحي في الإسلام  حيث يعتقد المسلمون أن الوحي كان يأتي به الملاك جبريل من السماء منجماً، أي آية  آية أو في مجموعة من الآيات، وقد استمر ذلك فترة 23 سنة!! ويتصورون أن التوراة  والزبور (المزامير) والإنجيل نزل كل منها دفعة واحدة على موسى وداود والمسيح!!  وبرغم من القرآن يذكر عدة طرق أخرى للوحي إلا أن الوحي في الكتاب المقدس يختلف عن  هذا الفكر بصورة جوهرية، فهو إعلان من الله أولاً ثم وحي ثانياً: *
*(أ) الإعلان: يقول الكتاب " الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما بأنواع وطرق  كثيرة كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به أيضا  عمل العالمين الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته "  (عب1: 1-3). وهذا يعني أن الأنبياء تلقوا الوحي الإلهي أولاً في صورة إعلانات من  الله بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كالحديث المباشر مع الله مثلما حدث مع موسى النبي " أن  كان منكم نبي للرب فبالرؤيا استعلن له في الحلم أكلمه. وأما عبدي موسى فليس هكذا بل  هو أمين في كل بيتي. فما إلى فم وعيانا أتكلم معه لا بالألغاز. وشبه الرب يعاين  " (عد12: 6-8)، أو عن طريق الظهورات الإلهية، كما حدث مع إبراهيم " وظهر الرب  لابرام " (تك12: 7)، وظهوره ليعقوب " ظهر له الله " (تك35: 7)،  والظهورات الملائكية كما حدث مع هاجر " فوجدها ملاك الرب على عين الماء "  (تك16: 7)، ومع إبراهيم " ونادى ملاك الرب إبراهيم ثانية من السماء " (تك22:  15)، وكما حدث مع مريم العذراء (لو1: 26). أو الرؤى، مثل " رؤيا إشعياء "  (إش1: 1)، ورؤى حزقيال " رأيت رؤى الله " (حز1: 1)، ورؤيا يوحنا " كنت في  الروح في يوم الرب " (رؤ1: 4)، وبقية الأنبياء. والأحلام، مثل أحلام يوسف الذي  وصف ب " صاحب الأحلام " (تك37: 19)، ودانيال النبي الذي كان يرى "  رؤى الليل " (دا7: 7). أو حلول الروح القدس على الأنبياء وتحدثه  بلسانهم كقول داود النبي " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " (2صم23: 2)،  إلى أن حل الله بكلمته، أبنه، أخذا صورة عبد وظهر في الجسد " والكلمة صار جسدا  وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا " (يو1: 14).  *
* فقد كشف الله وأعلن عن ذاته وإرادته ومشورته الإلهية وتدبيره الأزلي  السابق للإنسان والكون والتاريخ بالإعلان الإلهي الذي هو كشف الغطاء عما هو مخفي.  فكلمة إعلان في العبرية هي " جالا - galah " وتعنى " يكشف الغطاء "، وفى اليونانية هي "  ابوكاليبسيس - apokalypsis - ἀποκάλυψις " وتعنى " يكشف النقاب عن، إعلان، إستعلان "  والفعل منها " ابوكاليبتو - apokaliptw - ἀποκάλυιπtw " ويعنى " يرفع الغطاء، يعلن، يظهر، يستعلن، معلن  – disclosure: - appearing, coming, lighten, manifestation, be revealed,  revelation ". *
*(ب) الوحي الإلهي: وتواصل الله مع البشرية بالوحي الإلهي الذي هو استقبال النبي لكلمة الله  بالروح القدس " وصارت كلمة الرب إلى 00 "، " وكانت كلمة الرب إلى 00  " أو كما قال داود النبي بالروح " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني ".  فالوحي الإلهي إذاً هو كلمة الله المقدمة للبشرية من خلال النبي وعلى لسانه بعد أن  يتسلمها أولاً من الله في صورة إعلان إلهي، أي إبلاغ كلمة الله للبشرية " أسمعوا  كلمة الرب "، " هكذا يقول الرب ". كما يعنى أيضاً تدوين كلمة الله  وتسجيلها وكتابتها في أسفار مقدسة بالروح القدس. وكما يقول أحد العلماء ويدعى  وبستر " الوحي... هو تأثير  روح الله الفائق للطبيعة على الفكر البشرى، به تأهل الأنبياء والرسل والكتبة  المقدسون لأن يقدموا الحق الإلهي بدون أي مزيج من الخطأ  ".*
*الله -! (الإعلان بطرقه وأنواعه) H الأنبياء  (الوحي)- !الإنسان*
* فالإعلان إذاُ هو عمل الله المباشر، الصادر من الله وحده، نشاط الله  وحده، كشفه عن ذاته وإرادته للبشرية بروحه القدوس من خلال وبواسطة الأنبياء والرسل،  والوحي هو عمل الروح القدس في النبي ومن خلاله، هو النبي كمتكلم بالروح القدس، هو  الناطق بكلمة الله بالروح القدس من خلال النبي، هو كلمة الله على فم النبي ؛ في  الإعلان يتكلم الله ويعلن عن ذاته " الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما  بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه " (عب1: 1-2)، وفى  الوحي يسلم النبي ما تسلمه من الله للآخرين سواء شفوياً أو مكتوباً(1).*
*2 – كتابة الأنبياء والرسل للوحي الإلهي وتدوينه في أسفار: *

* ثم دون هؤلاء الأنبياء أو تلاميذهم ما أعلن لهم بالروح القدس وما سلموه  للبشرية بالوحي الإلهي في أسفار مقدسة محمولين ومحصورين ومقودين ومرشدين من الروح  القدس الذي كان يذكرهم ويرشدهم ويقودهم ويوجههم ويعلمهم، دونوا كل أسفار الكتاب  المقدس بأمر إلهي مباشر من الله ذاته: *
*† " فقال الرب لموسى اكتب هذا تذكارا في الكتاب  وضعه في مسامع يشوع " (خر14: 17). *
*† " وقال الرب لموسى اكتب لنفسك هذه الكلمات لأنني  بحسب هذه الكلمات قطعت*
*عهدا معك ومع إسرائيل " (خر27: 34).*
*† " فاكتب على اللوحين الكلمات التي كانت على  اللوحين الأولين اللذين كسرتهما وتضعهما في التابوت " (تث2: 10). *
*† " فكتب موسى جميع أقوال الرب " (خر4: 24).  *
*† " وكتب موسى مخارجهم برحلاتهم حسب قول الرب "  (عد2: 33).*
*† " تقيم لنفسك حجارة كبيرة تشيدها بالّشيد وتكتب  عليها جميع كلمات هذا الناموس ... وتكتب على الحجارة جميع كلمات هذا الناموس نقشا  جيدا " (تث3: 27،8).*
*† " وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بني لاوي  حاملي تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل " (تث9: 31).*
*† " وكتب يشوع هذا الكلام في سفر شريعة الله "  (يش26: 24).*
*† " فكلم صموئيل الشعب بقضاء المملكة وكتبه في  السفر ووضعه أمام الرب " (1صم25: 10).*
*† ويقول إشعياء النبي بالروح " وقال لي الرب خذ  لنفسك لوحا كبيرا واكتب عليه بقلم إنسان لمهير شلال حاش بز " (اش1: 8)، " تعال الآن  اكتب هذا عندهم على لوح وارسمه في سفر ليكون لزمن آت للابد إلى الدهور " (اش8: 30).  *
*† " هكذا تكلم الرب اله إسرائيل قائلا اكتب كل  الكلام الذي تكلمت به إليك في سفر " (ار2: 30). وقال الله ارميا النبي " خذ لنفسك  درج سفر واكتب فيه كل الكلام الذي كلمتك به على إسرائيل وعلى يهوذا وعلى كل الشعوب  " (ار2: 36). *
*† " فدعا ارميا باروخ بي نيريا فكتب باروخ عن فم  ارميا كل كلام الرب الذي كلمه به في درج السفر " (ار4: 36). ويشرح باروخ الكاتب كيف  كان ارميا النبي يمليه كلمة الله وهو يكتبها بقلمه " فقال لهم باروخ بفمه كان يقرا  لي كل هذا الكلام وأنا كنت اكتب في السفر بالحبر " (ار18: 36). *
*† ولما أحرق الملك يهوياقيم ما سبق أن كتبه ارميا  أمره الله قائلاً " عد فخذ لنفسك درجا آخر واكتب فيه كل الكلام الأول الذي كان في  الدرج الأول الذي احرقه يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا ... فاخذ ارميا درجا آخر ودفعه لباروخ  بن نيريا الكاتب فكتب فيه عن فم ارميا كل كلام السفر الذي احرقه يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا  بالنار وزيد عليه أيضا كلام كثير مثله " (ار28: 36،32).*
*† و قال الله لحزقيال النبي " عرفهم صورة البيت  ورسمه و مخارجه ومداخله وكل أشكاله وكل فرائضه وكل أشكاله وكل شرائعه واكتب ذلك  قدام أعينهم ليحفظوا كل رسومه وكل فرائضه ويعملوا بها " (حز11: 43). *
*† ويقول دانيال النبي في سفره " في السنة الأولى  لبيلشاصر ملك بابل رأى دانيال حلما ورؤى رأسه على فراشه حينئذ كتب الحلم واخبر براس  الكلام " (دا1: 7).*
*† وقال الله لهوشع النبي " اكتب له كثرة شرائعي فهي  تحسب أجنبية " (هو12: 8). *
*† وقال حبقوق النبي بالروح " فأجابني الرب وقال  اكتب الرؤيا وانقشها على الألواح لكي يركض قارئها " (حب2: 2). *
*† وفى العهد الجديد يقول القديس لوقا بالروح " رأيت  أنا أيضا إذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الأول بتدقيق أن اكتب على التوالي إليك أيها العزيز  ثاوفيلس " (لو3: 1). *
*† ويقول القديس يوحنا بالروح عما دونه في الإنجيل  الرابع " وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا  آمنتم حياة باسمه " (يو31: 20). ويقول عن نفسه " هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا  وكتب " (يو24: 21).*
*† ويؤكد القديس بولس بالروح أن ما يكتبه هو كلمة  الله الموحى بها إليه " أن كان أحد يحسب نفسه نبيا أو روحيا فليعلم ما اكتبه إليكم  انه وصايا الرب " (1كو37: 14). *
*† " فَإِنَّنَا لاَ نَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ  آخَرَ سِوَى مَا تَقْرَأُونَ أَوْ تَعْرِفُونَ " (2كو13: 1)،" انه بإعلان عرفني  بالسر كما سبقت فكتبت بالإيجاز " (2كو3: 3).*
*† ويؤكد القديس بطرس بالروح أيضاً أن ما كتبه هو  وما كتبه القديس بولس بالروح القدس هو كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي " هذه اكتبها الآن  إليكم رسالة ثانية أيها الأحباء فيهما انهض بالتذكرة ذهنكم النقي، لتذكروا الأقوال  التي قالها سابقا الأنبياء القديسون ووصيتنا نحن الرسل وصية الرب و المخلص ...  واحسبوا أناة ربنا خلاصا كما كتب إليكم أخونا الحبيب بولس أيضا بحسب الحكمة المعطاة  له كما في الرسائل كلها أيضا متكلما فيها عن هذه الأمور " (2بط1: 3 و2و15و16).  *
*† ويقول القديس يوحنا بالروح " الذي كان من البدء  الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة  فان الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب  وأظهرت لنا الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضا شركة معنا وأما شركتنا  نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً "  (1يو1: 1-3).*
*† " يا أولادي اكتب إليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا وأن  أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار " (1يو1: 2).*
*† " أيها الاخوة لست اكتب إليكم وصية جديدة بل وصية  قديمة كانت عندكم من البدء الوصية القديمة هي الكلمة التي سمعتموها من البدء "  (1يو7: 2).*
*† " أيضا وصية جديدة اكتب إليكم ما هو حق فيه و  فيكم أن الظلمة قد مضت والنور الحقيقي الآن يضيء " (1يو8: 2).*
*† " اكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد لأنه قد غفرت لكم  الخطايا من اجل اسمه. اكتب إليكم أيها الآباء لأنكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء اكتب  إليكم أيها الأحداث لأنكم قد غلبتم الشرير اكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد لأنكم قد عرفتم  الآب. كتبت إليكم أيها الآباء لأنكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء كتبت إليكم أيها  الأحداث لأنكم أقوياء وكلمة الله ثابتة فيكم وقد غلبتم الشرير " (1يو12: 2-14). "  كتبت إليكم هذا عن الذين يضلونكم " (1يو26: 2). " كتبت هذا إليكم انتم المؤمنين  باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا أن لكم حياة أبدية ولكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله " (13:  5).*
*† " والآن اطلب منك يا كيرية لا كأني اكتب إليك  وصية جديدة بل التي كانت عندنا من البدء أن يحب بعضنا بعضا " (2يو5: 1). " كتبت إلي  الكنيسة ولكن ديوتريفس " (3يو9: 1).*
*† ويقول القديس يهوذا أخو يعقوب " أيها الأحباء إذ  كنت اصنع كل الجهد لأكتب إليكم عن الخلاص المشترك اضطررت أن اكتب إليكم واعظا أن  تجتهدوا لأجل الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين " (يه3: 1).*
*† وفى سفر الرؤيا يتكرر الأمر الإلهي للقديس يوحنا  " أكتب " 14 مرة فيأمر الرب يسوع المسيح القديس يوحنا " قائلا أنا هو الألف والياء  الأول والآخر والذي تراه اكتب في كتاب وأرسل إلى السبع الكنائس التي في آسيا "  (رؤ11: 1)، " فاكتب ما رأيت وما هو كائن و ما هو عتيد أن يكون بعد هذا " (رؤ19: 1)،  " اكتب إلى ملاك كنيسة أفسس " (رؤ1: 2)، " واكتب إلي ملاك كنيسة سميرنا " (رؤ8:  2)،" واكتب إلي ملاك الكنيسة التي في برغامس " (رؤ12: 2)، " واكتب إلي ملاك الكنيسة  التي في ثياتيرا " (رؤ18: 2)، " واكتب إلي ملاك الكنيسة التي في ساردس " (رؤ1: 3)،  " واكتب إلي ملاك الكنيسة التي في فيلادلفيا " (رؤ7: 3)، "واكتب إلي ملاك كنيسة  اللاودكيين" (رؤ14: 3). ويقول القديس يوحنا " وسمعت صوتا من السماء قائلا لي اكتب "  (رؤ13: 14؛9: 19). وقال له الجالس على العرش " اكتب فان هذه الأقوال صادقة وأمينة "  (رؤ5: 21).*
* فبعد أن تسلم الأنبياء والرسل كلمة الله وإعلانه الذي أعطاه لهم ووحيه  الإلهي الذي نطق به الروح القدس على لسانهم وتكلم به على أفواههم وأعلنوه لمعاصريهم  سواء شفاهةً أو مكتوباً كلفهم بكتابه وحيه هذا وكلمته والكيفية التي تكلم بها إليهم  ونطق بها على لسانهم وبأفواههم والكيفية التي تكلموا بها، هم، ونادوا بكلمة الله  ووحيه الإلهي والأحداث المتعلقة بها والظروف التاريخية 00 الخ. وقد كتب هؤلاء  الأنبياء والرسل كلمة الله ووحيه، الذي سبق أن نطقوا به وأعلنوه وسلموه لمعاصريهم  وحفظوه شفوياً، في أسفار بناء على أمر الله وبوحيه الإلهي أيضاً. *
* يقول القديس بولس بالروح " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم  والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر، لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملا متأهبا لكل عمل  صالح " (2تى16: 3). ويقول القديس بطرس بالروح أيضا " وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي  اثبت التي تفعلون حسنا أن انتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراج منير في موضع مظلم إلى أن  ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم، عالمين هذا أولا أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست  من تفسير خاص، لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين  من الروح القدس " (2بط19: 1-21).*
*Ì وقد ورد النص الإلهي في قوله " كل الكتاب هو موحى  به من الله " في اليونانية هكذا ": γραφὴ  θεόπνευστος - pasa graphi theopneustos πᾶσα *
* ويعنى " كل الأسفار المقدسة "، " كل الأسفار المقدسة هي ما تنفس به  الله ". وكلمة " موحى به " كما وردت في اليونانية " θεόπνευστος - theopneustos - ثيؤبنوستوس "، وتعنى حرفياً " نفس الله  - divinely breathed " أو " الله تنفس - God-breathed". وتنفس الله هنا هو كلمته ويساوى قول الرب يسوع  المسيح ؛ " مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله "  (مت4: 4). وقد وردت أيضاً في سفر أيوب في العبرية " نسمه –  נשׁמה - neshâmâh "، " نسمة القدير "، " ولكن في الناس روحاً ونسمة  القدير تعقلهم " (اى8: 32). وهذا يعنى أن كل ما تكلم ونطق به الأنبياء والرسل وكل  ما دونوه في الأسفار المقدسة، كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس، هو " نفس الله "، "  ما تنفس به الله "، " كلمة الله " التي تكلم بها بواسطة، أو عن طريق،  أو من خلال أنبيائه القديسين. ومن ثم فقد ترجمت هكذا: *
*كل الكتاب المقدس هو ما تنفس به الله All ******ure  is God-breathed*
*كل شيء في الأسفار المقدسة هو كلمة الله Everything in  the ******ures is God's Word*
*كل الكتاب معطى بوحي الله All ******ure  is given by inspiration of God*
*Ì وقد وردت كلمة " مسوقين " في اليونانية في قوله " أن كل نبوة  الكتاب (πᾶσα προφητεία γραφῆς) ليست من تفسير خاص لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط  بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين (φερόμενοι) من الروح القدس " (2بط19: 1-21)، " φερόμενοι- pheromenoi - فيرومينوى " وتعنى محمولين أو مسوقين، من الفعل  " φέρω - pherō̄ - فيرو " والذي يعنى " يحمل، أو يسوق " وتؤكد في  قوله " تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين (محمولين) من الروح القدس " أن الروح  القدس كان يحملهم ويسوقهم ويتكلم على لسانهم وينطق بأفواههم ب " كلمة الله  ". وقد ترجمت الآية كما يلي: *
*moved along by  the Holy Spirit.  محمولين من الروح القدس*
*being moved by the Holy Spirit.أو مسوقين من الروح القدس *
*were guided by the Spirit of God مسوقين (مرشدين) بالروح القدس *
*inspired by the Holy Ghost موحى لهم بالروح القدس *
*being brought  along by the Holy Spirit.  محمولين بالروح القدس *
*were carried  along by the Holy Spiritمحمولين بالروح القدس *
*being borne along by the Holy Spiritمحمولين بالروح القدس *
*were impelled by the Holy Spirit. *
*by the Holy  Spirit as humans spoke under God's direction *
*و " تحت توجيه الله.*
* كما أن الكلمة المترجمة " الكتاب " في قوله " أن كل نبوة  الكتاب " هي " جرافيس - graphis - grafhV " وتعنى " الأسفار المقدسة، الكتاب المقدس -  ******ure ". أي أن كل الكتاب المقدس، كل ما كتبه الأنبياء  في الكتاب المقدس، كل حرف وكل كلمة وكل عبارة وكل جملة وكل فقرة وكل فصل، إصحاح،  وكل سفر، كل الكتاب المقدس، كتبه الروح القدس بواسطة، عن طريق، أناس الله القديسين،  الأنبياء والرسل، محمولين بالروح القدس، فقد كانوا في حالة تسليم كامل بالعقل  والإرادة للروح القدس المهيمن، الذي تكلم على لسانهم وبأفواههم ودون كتابه المقدس  بواسطتهم، فالكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي.*
*وقد أستخدم الوحي في الكتاب المقدس آلاف الكلمات والعبارات التي تدل على  أن كل ما تكلم به الأنبياء والرسل وما سجل في الأسفار المقدسة بالروح القدس هو "  كلام الله " الذي تكلم به الله ودونه بروحة القدوس بلسانهم ونطق به بأفواههم  ودونه بأيديهم. وفيما يلي أهم هذه الكلمات والعبارات: *
*(أ) أستخدم العهد القديم كلمة " נאם - نأم - naam " والتي تعنى في العبرية كما وردت في الكتاب المقدس ؛ " يتحدث "، "  نطق إلهي، إعلان إلهي، قول إلهي "، كما تعنى أيضاً " تجلى مُشخص، حديث إلهي  من خلال نبي لله "، واستخدمت بصفة خاصة للتعبير عن صوت الله وأقواله الإلهية  التي أعلنت بواسطة الأنبياء وتعنى " صوت يهوه " و " يهوه يقول " و "  يقول يهوه "، كما تعنى " وحي إلهي "، " قول الرب " ...الخ ".  *
* ففي سفر العدد يقول الوحي الإلهي: " ورفع بلعام عينيه ورأى إسرائيل  حالا حسب أسباطه. فكان عليه روح الله فنطق بمثله وقال. وحي بلعام  بن بعور. وحي الرجل المفتوح العينين. وحي الذي يسمع أقوال الله. الذي يرى رؤيا  القدير مطروحا وهو مكشوف العينين ... لا اقدر أن أتجاوز قول الرب لأعمل خيرا أو  شرا من نفسي. الذي يتكلمه الرب إياه أتكلم ... وحي بلعام بن بعور وحي الرجل  المفتوح العينين، وحي الذي يسمع أقوال الله ويعرف معرفة العلي الذي يرى رؤيا  القدير ساقطا وهو مكشوف العينين، أراه ولكن ليس الآن أبصره ولكن ليس قريبا  يبرز كوكب من يعقوب ويقوم قضيب من إسرائيل فيحطم طرفي مواب ويهلك كل بني الوغى "  (عد2: 24 –17).*
* وهنا نرى بلعام وهو يتكلم بالروح، روح الرب، الذي كان عليه ويرى رؤى  الله وما هو آت في مستقبل الأيام، وينطق بالوحي الإلهي الذي يكشفه له روح الرب الذي  هو " قول الرب "، " كلمة الله "، والذي لا يستطيع أن يتكلم بغيره "  لا أقدر أن أتجاوز قول الرب "، " الذي يتكلمه الرب إياه أتكلم "  (عد24: 3-10).*
* ويعبر داود النبي عن الوحي الإلهي الذي كان ينطق به المزامير وكيف تكلم  الله بروحه القدوس على لسانه بقوله، بالروح " وحي داود بن يسى ووحي  الرجل القائم في العلا مسيح اله يعقوب و مرنم إسرائيل الحلو، روح الرب تكلم  بي وكلمته على لساني " (2صم 1: 23 - 2). أي انه كان محمولاً بالروح، كان مسوقاً  بالروح، روح الرب، الذي نطق بكلماته على لسانه، لسان داود، فكان كلامه الذي ينطق به  بالروح هو كلام الرب " كلمة الله ".*
* وتكررت عبارة " يقول الرب (يهوه) " و" هكذا يقول الرب (يهوه) " و" قال  الرب (يهوه) " و " قول الرب (يهوه) " و " قال الله " و" يقول الله " و " كلمة الرب  (يهوه) " , " كلام الرب (يهوه) " و" اسمع أو أسمعي أو أسمعوا كلمة الرب (يهوه) أو  كلام الرب (يهوه) أو قول الرب (يهوه) " و" أنصتوا أو أنصتي أو أنصت أو أصغى أو  أصغوا لقول الرب (يهوه) " ومفرداتها حوالي 3800 مرة، ويليها آية أو فقرة أو  إصحاح أو عدة إصحاحات، خاصة في العهد القديم، للتعبير عن هذا الوحي أو قول الله  وكلماته " كلمة الله "، وذلك في بداية حديث للرب، الله، أو في نهايته. وعلى سبيل  المثال فقد تكررت عبارة " كلمة الرب " 88 مرة، وعبارة " كلام الرب " 149مرة، وعبارة  " كلمة الله " 39 مرة، وعبارة " قال الله " 30 مرة، وعبارة " قال الرب " 399مرة،  وعبارة " يقول الرب 277 مرة، وعبارة " يقول السيد الرب " 81 مرة، وعبارة " قال  السيد الرب " 122 مرة.*
*(ب) واستُخدمت كلمة عبرية أخرى هي "  משּׂא - maśśâ' - مسا " وتعنى أيضاً " قول إلهي، كلمة إلهية، حديث إلهي على فم نبي أو من  خلال صوت نبي " وترجمت " وحي " وذلك للتعبير عن وحي الأمثال،  ككلمة الله، في سفر الأمثال: " كلام أجور ابن متقية مسا وحي هذا  الرجل " (أم 1: 30؛أنظر 1: 31).*
* كما استخدمت بصفة خاصة في الأسفار النبوية للتعبير عن كلمة الله التي  وصلت إلى الأنبياء في هيئة رؤى، حيث كان النبي وهو في الرؤيا محمولاً بالروح،  مقيداً بالروح، مسوقاً بالروح، ينطق بما يتكلم به الروح على لسانه كقول داود النبي  بالروح " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني "، وقول القديس بطرس بالروح "  تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " وقول القديس يوحنا الرسول  والرائي بالروح " كنت في الروح في يوم الرب " (رؤ4: 1) ؛ وتنبأ الأنبياء على  بلاد كثيرة بالروح، روح الرب، الروح القدس الذي تكلم على لسانهم: *
* " وحي من جهة بابل رآه إشعياء بن اموص " (أش1: 13)، " في سنة  وفاة الملك احاز كان هذا الوحي " (أش28: 14)، " وحي من جهة موآب " (أش1:  15)، " وحي من جهة دمشق هوذا دمشق ... " (أش17: 1)، " وحي من جهة مصر  " (أش19: 1)، " وحي من جهة برية البحر ... وقد أعلنت لي رؤيا قاسية  ... وحي من جهة دومة ... وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " (أش1: 21-13)، "  وحي من جهة وادي الرؤيا " (أش1: 22)، " وحي من جهة صور " (أش1: 23)،  " وحي كلمة الرب في ارض حدراخ ودمشق محلة " (زك1: 9)، " وحي كلام  الرب على إسرائيل " (زك1: 12)، " وحي كلمة الرب لإسرائيل عن يد ملاخي "  (ملا1: 1)، " وحي على نينوى سفر رؤيا ناحوم الالقوشي " (نا1: 1)، "  الوحي الذي رآه حبقوق النبي " (حب1: 1). وعندما كان الله غير راضٍ على بنى  إسرائيل ورفضهم بسبب زيغانهم وانحرافهم عنه قال لهم موبخاً بفم ارميا النبي " وإذا  سالك هذا الشعب (إسرائيل) أو نبي أو كاهن قائلا ما وحي الرب فقل لهم أي  وحي أنى أرفضكم هو قول الرب ... وحي الرب ... هكذا تقولون الرجل  لصاحبه والرجل لأخيه بماذا أجاب الرب وماذا تكلم به الرب، أما وحي الرب فلا  تذكروه بعد لان كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه ... *
*هكذا تقول للنبي بماذا أجابك الرب و ماذا تكلم به الرب، ... وحي الرب  فلذلك هكذا قال الرب من اجل قولكم هذه الكلمة وحي الرب وقد أرسلت إليكم قائلا لا  تقولوا وحي الرب " (ار33: 23-38)، وقال بفم حزقيال النبي " قل لهم هكذا قال  السيد الرب هذا الوحي هو " (10: 12). *
*(ج) وفى العهد الجديد استخدمت كلمة " χρηματισμός - chrēmatismos - خريماتيسموس) بمعنى الوحي "a divine  response or revelation: - answer of God. " ؛ والتي وردت في (رو4: 11) عن أقوال الله التي  تكلم بها مع إيليا النبي ؛ " لكن ماذا يقول له (إيليا) الوحي. أبقيت  لنفسي سبعة آلاف رجل لم يحنوا ركبة لبعل ". كما أستخدم الفعل منها " crhmattizw- Chrimatizw - خريماتيزو) والذي يعنى " يوحي، يدعو " وذلك  للتعبير عن الإعلان الإلهي والوحي الإلهي: فيقول عن المجوس " وإذ أوحى  إليهم في حلم " (مت22: 2)، وعن يوسف النجار يقول " وإذ أوحى إليه في  حلم " (مت 22: 2)، وعن سمعان البار يقول " وكان قد أوحى إليه بالروح  القدس انه لا يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب فآتى بالروح إلى الهيكل " (لو26:  2،27)، وعن كرنيليوس يقول " أوحى إليه بملاك مقدس " (أع22:  10)، " كما أوحى إلى موسى وهو مزمع أن يصنع المسكن ... حسب المثال  الذي اظهر لك في الجبل " (عب 5: 8)، " بالإيمان نوح لما أوحى إليه  *
*عن أمور لم تر بعد خاف فبنى فلكا " (عب7: 11).*
*3 أهم العبارات الكتابية التي تؤكد أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله:  *

* أستخدم الوحي الإلهي عدة عبارات تؤكد على أن كل كلمة وكل آية نطق بها  الأنبياء والرسل ودونوها في الأسفار المقدسة، الكتاب المقدس، هي كلمة الله:  *
*(1) عبارة " عن يد ... النبي " ؛ والتي تكررت 62 مرة لتعني أن الله قد تكلم " عن يد أنبيائه:  " وأشهدت عليهم بروحك عن يد أنبيائك فلم يصغوا " (نح 30: 9)،" كما تكلم الرب  عن يد موسى (خر35: 9) " جميع ما آمركم به الرب عن يد موسى  " (عد23: 15)، " كما كلمه الرب عن يد موسى " (40: 16)، " كما تكلم  الرب عن يد موسى " (23: 27)، " الوصايا والأحكام التي أوصى بها الرب  ... عن يد موسى " (عد13: 36)، " كما أمر الرب عن يد  موسى " (يش2: 14)، " وصايا الرب التي أوصى بها آباءهم عن يد موسى  " (قض4: 3).*
* ويقول صموئيل النبي لشاول الملك " وقد فعل الرب لنفسه كما تكلم  عن يدي " (1صم 17: 28)، " كما تكلمت عن يد موسى عبدك ... يا  سيدي الرب " (1مل 53: 8)، " كلامه الصالح الذي تكلم به عن يد موسى  عبده " (1مل 56: 8)، " حسب كلام الرب عن يد صموئيل " (1أخ 3: 11)، "  حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد عبيده الأنبياء " (2مل2: 24)، "  ليقيم كلامه الذي تكلم به الرب عن يد آخيا الشيلوني " (1مل 15: 12)،  " وأيضا عن يد ياهو بن حناني النبي كان كلام الرب " (1مل 7: 16)، "  حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به على بعشا عن يد ياهو النبي " (12:  16،43)، " حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد يشوع بن نون " (1مل34:  16)، " قول الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد ايليا " (1مل 16: 17)، " وقد فعل  الرب ما تكلم به عن يد عبده ايليا " (2مل 10: 10)، " حسب كلام  الرب ... الذي تكلم به عن يد عبده يونان بن امتاي النبي "، "  وتكلم الرب عن يد عبيده الأنبياء قائلا " (2مل10: 21) 00الخ.*
*(2) و" تكلم الله " بفم أو على فم الأنبياء، حوالي 24 مرة، أي " على لسانهم ": قال الله لموسى النبي " فالان اذهب وأنا أكون مع فمك  وأعلمك ما تتكلم به فتكلمه (أي هرون) وتضع الكلمات في فمه وأنا أكون  مع فمك ومع فمه " (خر12: 4-15)، " فقالت المرأة لإيليا هذا الوقت علمت انك  رجل الله وان كلام الرب في فمك حق (1مل24: 17)، وقال الله لإشعياء  النبي " قد جعلت أقوالي في فمك " (16: 51)، " وكلامي الذي  وضعته في فمك لا يزول من فمك ولا من فم نسلك ولا من فم نسل نسلك قال الرب  من الآن والى الأبد " (اش21: 59). وقال ارميا النبي بالروح " ومد الرب يده ولمس  فمي وقال الرب لي ها قد جعلت كلامي في فمك " (ار9: 1)، وأيضاً "  هاأنذا جاعل كلامي في فمك " (ار14: 5)، " كلام الرب بفم  ارميا " (ار21: 36)، " لأجل تكميل كلام الرب بفم ارميا "  (ار36: 24 ؛ عز1: 1). وقال لحزقيال النبي " وأنت يا ابن آدم فاسمع ما أنا مكلمك به  ... افتح فمك وكل ما أنا معطيكه " (حز8: 2)، " وقال (سليمان) مبارك  الرب اله إسرائيل الذي تكلم بفمه إلى داود أبى واكمل بيده قائلا "  (1مل 15: 8؛1أخ4: 6؛15: 6). *
* وقال رسل المسيح " تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ  الدهر " (لو48: 1)، " كان ينبغي أن يتم هذا المكتوب الذي سبق الروح القدس  فقاله بفم داود عن يهوذا الذي صار دليلا للذين قبضوا على يسوع " (اع 16:  1)، " أزمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه  القديسين منذ الدهر" (اع 21: 3)، وصلوا لله قائلين " القائل بفم داود  فتاك لماذا ارتجت الأمم و تفكر الشعوب بالباطل " (اع25: 4)، " قام بطرس  وقال لهم أيها الرجال الاخوة انتم تعلمون انه منذ أيام قديمة اختار الله بيننا  انه بفمي يسمع الأمم كلمة الإنجيل ويؤمنون " (أع7: 15)، " وأما الله  فما سبق وانبا به بأفواه جميع أنبيائه أن يتألم المسيح قد تممه هكذا  " (اع18: 3).*
* قال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه قبل الصعود مباشرة " لكنكم ستنالون  قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم و تكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية  والسامرة والى أقصى الأرض " (اع8: 1)، " لان لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح  أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم " (مت20: 10). " فمتى ساقوكم ليسلموكم فلا تعتنوا من  قبل بما تتكلمون ولا تهتموا بل مهما أعطيتم في تلك الساعة فبذلك تكلموا لان  لستم انتم المتكلمين بل الروح القدس " (مر11: 13). أو كما قال داود النبي  بالروح " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " (2صم2:  23).*
*(3) الروح القدس يتكلم على فم الأنبياء والرسل  وينطق بلسانهم: وبعد حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ يقول الكتاب بالروح: " امتلأ  الجميع من الروح القدس وابتداوا يتكلمون بالسنة أخري كما أعطاهم الروح أن  ينطقوا " (اع4: 2). " وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وكانوا يتكلمون بكلام  الله بمجاهرة " (اع 31: 4)، " ولم يقدروا أن يقاوموا الحكمة والروح  الذي كان يتكلم به (أستيفانوس) " (اع10: 6)، " وقام واحد منهم (أنبياء  المسيح) اسمه اغابوس وأشار بالروح أن جوعا عظيما كان عتيدا أن يصير  على جميع المسكونة " (اع28: 11). كما تكرر تعبير " بالروح " 53 مرة في أوال  مثل " كان بولس منحصرا بالروح وهو يشهد لليهود بالمسيح يسوع " (اع 5:  18)، " وكان (ابولوس) وهو حار بالروح يتكلم ويعلم بتدقيق ما يختص  بالرب " (اع 25: 18)، " حل الروح القدس عليهم فطفقوا يتكلمون بلغات ويتنباون  " (اع 6: 19)، " وكانوا يقولون لبولس بالروح أن لا يصعد إلى أورشليم  " (أع 4: 21)، " وقال هذا يقوله الروح القدس " (اع11: 21). وقال الرب  يسوع عن نبوّه داود عنه " فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا " (مت43:  22)، " لان داود نفسه قال بالروح القدس قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني  حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك " (مر36: 12).*
*(4) وصارت وكانت وأسمعوا " كلمة الرب ": " وصارت كلمة الرب " و " وكانت كلمة الرب " إلى النبي،  وكان النبي ينادى " أسمعوا كلمة الرب " والتي تكررت حوالي 55 مرة: " كانت  كلمة الرب إليه (ارميا لنبي) في أيام يوشيا " (ار2: 1)، " فكانت كلمة الرب  إلى قائلا " (ار4: 1)، " ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلى قائلا ". (ار11: 1،13؛2:  1)، " اسمعوا كلمة الرب يا بيت يعقوب " (ار4: 2؛2: 7؛20: 17؛3: 19)، "  كلمة الرب التي صارت إلي ارميا من جهة القحط " (ار1: 14). ويقول حزقيال  النبي بالروح " وكان عند تمام السبعة الأيام أن كلمة الرب صارت إلي قائلة "  (حز16: 3؛2: 14؛8: 12،17)، " اسمعوا كلمة الرب " (حز2: 13)، " يا جبال  إسرائيل اسمعي كلمة الرب " (حز1: 36؛4: 37). ويكرر الكتاب " كلمة الرب  التي صارت إلي صفنيا " (صف1: 1)، " وصارت كلمة الرب ثانية إلي حجي ...  قائلا " (حج20: 2)، " كانت كلمة الرب إلى زكريا بن برخيا بن عدو النبي قائلا  " (زك1: 1).*
*(5) " كلمة الله ": والتي استخدمت في العهد الجديد وتكررت 25 مرة إلى جانب " كلمة الرب  " التي تكررت 82 مرة، منها 12 في العهد الجديد: " كانت كلمة الله على  يوحنا بن زكريا في البرية " (لو2: 3)، " الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله  ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب " (يو35: 10)، " وفي السبت التالي اجتمعت كل المدينة  تقريبا لتسمع كلمة الله " (اع44: 13)، " فجاهر بولس و برنابا ... بكلمة  الله " (اع46: 13)، "وانتشرت كلمة الرب في كل الكورة " (اع49: 13)، "  أما بولس وبرنابا فأقاما في إنطاكية يعلمان ويبشران ... بكلمة الرب (اع35:  15). " لأنكم إذ تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من الله قبلتموها لا ككلمة أناس بل كما هي  بالحقيقة ككلمة الله التي تعمل أيضا فيكم انتم المؤمنين " (1كو13: 2)، " لان  كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة إلي مفرق النفس والروح  والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته " (عب12: 4)، " اذكروا مرشديكم الذين  كلموكم بكلمة الله " (عب7: 13).*
*(6) وعبارة " كان كلام الرب " و " صار كلام الرب  " و" صار كلام الرب " إلى النبي، والتي تكررت 136 مرة ومن ثم فقد أخبر  به: " صار كلام الرب إلى إبرام في الرؤيا قائلا " (تك1: 15)، "  وكان كلام الرب إلى صموئيل قائلا " (1صم10: 15)، " وفي تلك الليلة كان  كلام الرب إلى ناثان قائلا " (2صم4: 7)، " كان كلام الرب إلى جاد النبي  رائي داود قائلا " (2صم11: 24)، " وكان كلام الرب إلى سليمان قائلا "  (1مل11: 6)، " فكان كلام الرب إلى ايليا التشبي قائلا " (1مل17: 21)، "  وكان كلام الرب إلى شمعيا رجل الله قائلا " (2أخ2: 11). وتتكرر عبارة "  فصار كلام الرب إلى قائلا " كثيراً في سفر ارميا (ار8: 13)، " ثم صار  كلام الرب إلى ارميا قائلا " (ار30: 29). وكذلك في سفر حزقيال " صار كلام  الرب إلى حزقيال الكاهن " (حز3: 1). ويكرر حزقيال النبي عبارتي " وكان إلى  كلام الرب قائلا " و " كلام الرب صار إلى " 49 مرة (أنظر1: 6؛1: 7؛ 14:  11؛20: 30)، وتتكرر عبارة " وكان كلام الرب إلى زكريا قائلا " في سفر زكريا  ثلاث مرات (زك8: 7).*
*(7) قال الله، وقال الرب: وتكررت عبارة " وقال الله " في العهد القديم 22 مرة ؛  " وقال الله لنوح " (تك17: 9)، " وقال الله لإبراهيم " (تك9:  17)، " ثم قال الله ليعقوب " (تك1: 35)، " فقال الله لموسى " (خر14:  3)، " فقال الله لسليمان " (2أخ11: 1). كما تكررت عبارة " قال الرب " 306  مرة " ثم قال الرب لموسى " (خر11: 1)، " قال الرب  ليشوع " (يش5: 2)، " هكذا قال الرب " (يش24: 2).*
*(8) كما يؤكد العهد الجديد في كل آيه من آياته أنه كلمة الله ووحيه  الإلهي من خلال تأكيد السيد المسيح للرسل بأن سيتكلم على لسانهم وبفمهم بالروح  القدس الذي كان يعمل فيهم وبهم ويوجههم ويقودهم ويرشدهم. وكانوا أثناء كرازتهم  حارين بالروح مقيدين بالروح، محصورين بالروح ؛ " ولم يقدروا أن يقاوموا الحكمة  والروح الذي كان يتكلم به " (أع10: 6)، " فقال الروح لفيلبس تقدم ورافق  هذه المركبة " (أع29: 8)، " وبينما بطرس متفكر في الرؤيا قال له الروح "  (أع19: 10)، " فقال لي الروح أن اذهب " (أع12: 11)، " وأشار بالروح "  (أع28: 11)، " فلما أتوا إلي ميسيا حاولوا أن يذهبوا إلي بيثينية فلم يدعهم  الروح " (أع7: 16)، " كان بولس منحصرا بالروح وهو يشهد لليهود بالمسيح  يسوع " (اع15: 22)، " كان وهو حار بالروح يتكلم ويعلم بتدقيق ما يختص بالرب  "، (أع25: 18)، " ها أنا اذهب إلي أورشليم مقيدا بالروح " (أع22: 20)، "  كانوا يقولون لبولس بالروح أن لا يصعد إلي أورشليم " (أع4: 21)، " كنت في  الروح في يوم الرب " (رؤ10: 1)، " من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح  للكنائس " (رؤ17: 2)، " صرت في الروح " (رؤ2: 4)، " يقول الروح "  (رؤ13: 14)، " فمضى بي بالروح " (رؤ3: 17)، " وذهب بي بالروح "  (رؤ10: 21).*
* وهكذا فكل كلمة في الكتاب المقدس هي كلمة الله التي أعلنها الله "  لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح " (أف3: 5) وتكلم بها، بروحه، على لسانهم  وبأفواههم، وسجلها، دونها في أسفار، بروحه القدوس بأيديهم. أي أنه أعلنها لهم بروحه  القدوس ونطقها على لسانهم بروحه القدوس ودونها بأيديهم بالروح القدس، مستعيناً  بمواهبهم ودون أن يلغي شخصيتهم وقدراتهم، ولكن دون أن ينطقوا بشيء أو يكتبوا شيئاً  بعيداً عن تأثير وقيادة وتوجيه الروح القدس " لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان  بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " (2بط1: 21)، " كل  الكتاب هو ما تنفس به الله " (2تي3: 16).*

*
* *(1) أنظر كتابنا " الإعلان الإلهي وكيف كلم الله الإنسان ؟ ".*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثالث*

*شهادة المسيح ورسله لكل كلمة في أسفار العهد القديم*


*وصف الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله أسفار العهد القديم بعدة أوصاف  مختلفة واستخدم الروح القدس في العهد الجديد عدة تعبيرات للدلالة والتأكيد على أن  كل سفر من أسفاره وكل عبارة من عباراته وكل حرف من حروفه، بل وكل نقطة فيه هي نَفَس  الله، ما تنفس به الله، كلمة الله الموحى بها بالروح القدس بواسطة الأنبياء.  وهناك إحصائية تقول أنه يوجد 2,559 آية في العهد الجديد (من أجمالي 7,964 آية، أي  بنسبة 32%) تستشهد بالعهد القديم وتقتبس منه وتشير إليه. فقد أقتبس الرب  يسوع المسيح من آياته وأسفاره وأشار إلي أهم أحداثه في تعليمه أمام الجموع، وفى  مناقشاته مع الكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين، وعند الإجابة على أسئلتهم سواء التي سألوها  بصدق وإخلاص أو بقصد الإيقاع به، كما أقتبس منها وهو يعلم تلاميذه، وأشار إليها في  صلاته للآب، وأقتبس منها وأشار إليها كذلك وهو على الصليب وعند قيامته من الأموات،  وكذلك فعل تلاميذه. وفيما يلي أهم هذه الأوصاف والتعبيرات التي وصف بها الرب  وتلاميذه أسفار العهد القديم وأهم ما أقتبسوا منها: *
*1 – أهم التعبيرات والأوصاف التي وُصف بها العهد القديم:  *

*(1) تعبير " الكتاب " أو " الكتب ": والذي تكرر حوالي 57 مرة، للإشارة إلى أسفار العهد القديم، ككل أو إلى  كل سفر بصفة خاصة، بمعنى ؛*
*أ - " الكتاب المقدس " أو " الكتب المقدسة " ؛ كما قيل عن تيموثاوس " وانك منذ الطفولية تعرف الكتب  المقدسة القادرة أن تحكمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذي في المسيح يسوع " (2تى15:  3)، وكما قيل عن إنجيل المسيح " الذي سبق (الله) فوعد به بأنبيائه في الكتب  المقدسة " (رو2: 1) أو " الأسفار المقدسة ".*
*ب - " الكتب النبوية " ؛ " ولكن ظهر الآن واعلم به جميع الأمم بالكتب النبوية حسب  أمر الإله الأزلي لإطاعة الأيمان " (رو26: 16)، أو " نبوة الكتاب "، "  عالمين هذا أولا أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص " (2بط20:  1).*
*ج - " كتاب الأنبياء "، " مكتوب في كتاب الأنبياء "(أع22: 7،42)، " المكتوب في الأنبياء "، " مكتوب في  الأنبياء " (مر2: 1؛45: 6)، " أقوال الأنبياء " (أع15: 15). *
*كما استخدم كلمة " مكتوب " والتي تكررت حوالي 78 مرة للإشارة إلى  آيات العهد القديم، كوحي الله وكلامه المكتوب بالروح القدس بواسطة الأنبياء والذي  لا يمكن أن ينقض كقول الرب يسوع المسيح " ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب " (يو45:  10). ومن ثم أستخدم الوحي الإلهي عبارات مثل " مكتوب بالنبي " (مت2: 5)، "  المكتوب الذي سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم داود " (أع1: 16؛4: 25)، " مكتوب  في درج الكتاب " (عب7: 10)، " الكلمة المكتوبة " (يو15: 25؛1كو15: 54)،  " مكتوب في الناموس " (لو10: 26؛أع24: 14؛1كو14: 21)، " مكتوب في ناموس  موسى " (1كو9: 9)، " مكتوب في الناموس والأنبياء " (أع24: 14)، "  مكتوب في كتاب الأنبياء " (أع7: 24)، " مكتوب في سفر المزامير " (أع1:  21). *
*(2) الناموس: للإشارة إلى أسفار موسى الخمسة، التوراة: " ناموس موسى " (أع39:  13؛عب28: 10)، و" كتاب موسى " (مر26: 12)، " لئلا ينقض ناموس موسى "  (يو23: 7؛أع5: 15)، " فانه مكتوب في ناموس موسى " (1كو9: 9)، وأحياناً  يستخدم عبارة موسى فقط للإشارة إلى ذلك " حين يُقرأ موسى " (2كو15: 3). كما  يستخدم كلمة " ناموس " للإشارة إلى كل أسفار العهد القديم بصفة عامة باعتبارها  ناموس الله " فأنى اسر بناموس الله " (رو22: 7)، ويقول اليهود " سمعنا من  الناموس أن المسيح يبقى إلى الأبد " (يو34: 13) والإشارة هنا إلى (مزمور4:  110واش7: 9)، ويستشهد الرب يسوع المسيح بقول المزمور 6: 82 " أليس مكتوبا في  ناموسكم أنا قلت أنكم آلهة " ومن مزموري (19: 35؛4: 69) ويقول " لكي تتم  الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم أنهم أبغضوني بلا سبب " (يو25: 15)، ويقتبس  القديس بولس الرسول من إشعياء (11: 28-12) ويقول " مكتوب في الناموس "  (1كو21: 14).*
*(3) الأنبياء: للإشارة إلى جميع أسفار الأنبياء، وهنا تستخدم عبارات مثل " لكي يتم  ما قيل بالأنبياء " (مت23: 2)، و" فانظروا لئلا يأتي عليكم ما قيل في  الأنبياء " (أع40: 13)، و" لكي تكمل كتب الأنبياء " (مت56: 26)، و" هو  مكتوب في الأنبياء " (مر2: 1؛يو45: 6)، و" سيتم كل ما هو مكتوب بالأنبياء عن  ابن الإنسان " (لو31: 18)، و" جميع ما تكلم به الأنبياء " (لو25: 24)، و  " وجميع الأنبياء أيضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا و انبأوا  بهذه الأيام " (أع24: 3)، " مكتوب في كتاب الأنبياء " (أع42: 7)، و" له  يشهد جميع الأنبياء " (أع43: 10)، و " أقوال الأنبياء " (أع27:  13؛أع15: 15). *
*(4) المزامير: للإشارة إلى كل المزامير، خاصة مزامير داود، ويسميها " سفر  المزامير " و " كتاب المزامير ". وكان هذا السفر من أكثر الأسفار التي  أستخدمها وأقتبس منها وأشار إليها الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله في العهد  الجديد: " لان داود نفسه قال بالروح القدس " (مر36: 12)، " وداود نفسه  يقول في كتاب المزامير " (لو42: 20). " لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في  ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير " (لو44: 24). وقال القديس بطرس " لأنه  مكتوب في سفر المزامير " (أع20: 1). وقال القديس بولس " أن الله قد اكمل هذا  لنا نحن أولادهم إذ أقام يسوع كما هو مكتوب أيضا في المزمور الثاني أنت ابني  أنا اليوم ولدتك " (أع33: 13). " ولذلك قال أيضا في مزمور آخر لن تدع قدوسك  يرى فسادا "(أع35: 13).*
*(5) الناموس والأنبياء أو موسى والأنبياء: وهاتان العبارتان تكررتا حوالي 12 مرة للإشارة إلى كل أسفار العهد  القديم أجمالاً كقول الرب يسوع المسيح " لا تظنوا أنى جئت لانقض الناموس أو  الأنبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لأكمل " (مت17: 5)، " فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس  بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم أيضا بهم لان هذا هو الناموس والأنبياء " (مت12: 7).  الناموس والأنبياء هنا هم من موسى النبي إلى يوحنا المعمدان " لان جميع الأنبياء  والناموس إلى يوحنا تنباوا " (مت13: 11)، أي جميع الأنبياء، جميع أسفار العهد  القديم " كان الناموس والأنبياء إلى يوحنا ومن ذلك الوقت يبشر  بملكوت الله " (لو16: 16)، وهذا ما أشار إليه الرب يسوع المسيح في قصة الغنى  ولعازر، في حوار إبراهيم أبي الآباء مع الغنى " قال له إبراهيم عندهم موسى  والأنبياء ليسمعوا منهم " (لو29: 16)، أي كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس، العهد القديم  " أن كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والأنبياء ولا إن قام واحد من الأموات يصدقون  " (لو31: 16). وهكذا أستخدم تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح ورسله هذا التعبير في تقديم  رسالة المسيح لليهود " وبعد قراءة الناموس والأنبياء " (أع15: 13)، " كل  ما هو مكتوب في الناموس والأنبياء " (أع14: 24)، " وأنا لا أقول شيئا غير ما  تكلم الأنبياء وموسى انه عتيد أن يكون " (أع22: 26)، " مقنعا إياهم من ناموس  موسى والأنبياء بأمر يسوع من الصباح إلى المساء " (أع14: 28).*
*(6) الناموس والأنبياء والمزامير: للإشارة إلى كل أسفار العهد القديم تفصيلاً " وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام  الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم انه لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس  موسى والأنبياء والمزامير " (لو44: 24).*
*(7) لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي أو ما قيل بالأنبياء: ومن بين العبارات التي أستخدمها الوحي الإلهي في العهد الجديد لتأكيد  وحي أسفار العهد القديم عبارات " لكي يتم "، " ما قيل بالنبي "  (مت35: 13؛4: 21) أو " ما قيل بإشعياء (مت14: 4؛17: 8؛17: 12) أو ارميا  (مت17: 2؛9: 27)، " ما قيل بيوئيل النبي " (أع16: 2)...الخ و "  ما قيل بالأنبياء " (مت23: 2) أو " ما قيل في الأنبياء " أو  " ما قيل " فقط، أو " ما هو مكتوب في الأنبياء " (أع40: 13) أو "  ليتم الكتاب "، " كما قيل في ناموس الرب " (لو24: 2). " كما  قيل هكذا يكون نسلك " (رو18: 4). " ليتم كل ما هو مكتوب " (لو22: 21).  والتي تعنى حتمية إتمام ما قاله الله بالروح القدس على فم النبي أو على أفواه  الأنبياء وبواسطتهم أو عن طريقهم كقوله: " كما تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين  الذين هم منذ الدهر " (لو70: 10)، " ينبغي أن يتم هذا المكتوب الذي سبق  الروح القدس فقاله بفم داود " (أع16: 1)." أزمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع  أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر " (أع21: 3)، " القائل بفم داود فتاك "  (أع25: 4).*
*2 - شهادة المسيح ورسله على أن موسى النبي هو كاتب  التوراة:*

* شهد الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله ومعاصروه من اليهود على أن موسى  النبي هو كاتب التوراة، والرب يسوع المسيح هو الحق وشهادته هي الحق. فقد قال " أفما  قرأتم في كتاب موسى النبي " (مر 19: 12-27)، و " موسى النبي كتب عنى فإن كنتم لستم  تصدقون كتب ذاك (موسى النبي) فكيف تصدقون كلامي " (يو46: 5،47).*
* وقال فيلبس لنثنائيل عن المسيح " وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى النبي في  الناموس " (يو45: 1). وقال يعقوب الرسول " لأن موسى النبي منذ أجيال قديمة له في كل  مدينة من يكرز به إذا يقرأ في المجامع كل سبت " (أع 21: 15)، وقال بولس الرسول "  لأن موسى النبي يكتب في البر الذي بالناموس" (رو5: 10).*
* وتتكرر في العهد الجديد عبارات شريعة موسى وناموس موسى وقال موسى وأوصى  موسى ...الخ مؤكداً أن كل حرف وكلمة وآية في التوراة، أسفار موسى الخمسة هي ما  اوحاه الله وكلم به موسى النبي وما كتبه موسى النبي حيث يقول: *
*… " أوحي (الله) إلى موسى " (عب5:  8)، " موسى كلمه الله " (يو29: 9). ناموس موسى: " لا بد أن  يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير "  (لو44: 24)، " لئلا ينقض ناموس موسى " (يو23: 7)، " ولكن قام أناس  ... من مذهب الفريسيين وقالوا انه ينبغي أن يختنوا ويوصوا بان يحفظوا ناموس  موسى " (أع5: 15)، " فطفق يشرح لهم شاهدا بملكوت الله ومقنعا إياهم  من ناموس موسى والأنبياء بأمر يسوع من الصباح إلى المساء " (أع23:  28)، " فانه مكتوب في ناموس موسى لا تكم ثورا دارسا " (1كو9: 9)، "  من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة "  (عب28: 10)، " بهذا يتبرر كل من يؤمن من كل ما لم تقدروا أن تتبرروا منه  بناموس موسى " (أع39: 13).*
*… عادة موسى: " حسب عادة موسى " (أع1: 15). كتاب موسى:  " أفما قرأتم في كتاب موسى " (مر26: 12). شريعة موسى " حسب  شريعة موسى " (لو22: 2). ما كتبه موسى " وجدنا الذي كتب  عنه موسى في الناموس " (يو45: 1)، " كتب لنا موسى " (مر19:  12؛لو28: 20). موسى يكتب " لان موسى يكتب في البر الذي  بالناموس " (رو5: 10).موسى أذن " فقالوا موسى أذن " (مر4: 10)، " أن موسى  من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم " (مت8: 19). موسى أوصى: " قالوا  له فلماذا " أوصى موسى " (مت7: 19)، " قالوا له فلماذا أوصى  موسى أن يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق " (مت7: 19)، " فأجاب وقال لهم بماذا  أوصاكم موسى " (مر3: 10).*
*… موسى قال وكلم: "  لان موسى قال اكرم " (مر10: 7)، " فان موسى قال للآباء  " (أع22: 3)، " موسى يقول أنا " (رو19: 10)، " لان موسى بعدما  كلم جميع الشعب بكل وصية بحسب الناموس " (عب19: 9)، " هذا هو موسى  الذي قال لبني إسرائيل نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من اخوتكم. له  تسمعون " (أع37: 7)، " قال موسى " (مت24: 22؛عب21: 12). موسى  أمر " القربان الذي أمر به موسى شهادة لهم " (مت4: 8). موسى  أعطى: " لهذا أعطاكم موسى الختان " (يو22: 7). موسى يقرأ  ويكرز به: " حتى اليوم حين يقرأ موسى " (2كو15: 3)، " لان  موسى منذ أجيال قديمة له في كل مدينة من يكرز به إذ يقرأ  في المجامع كل سبت " (أع21: 15).*
*… كتب موسى والأنبياء: " قال له إبراهيم عندهم موسى والأنبياء. ليسمعوا منهم "  (لو29: 16)، " فقال له أن كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والأنبياء ولا أن  قام واحد من الأموات يصدقون " (لو31: 16)،" لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في  ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير " (لو44: 24)، " من ناموس موسى  والأنبياء " (أع23: 28)، " ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع  الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب " (لو27:  24).*
* وقد اقتبس الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله وأشاروا إلى معظم ما جاء في  أسفار التوراة الخمسة، مثل خلق السموات والأرض بكلمة الله (تك1: 1مع عب3: 11)،  وخدعة الحية لحواء (تك4: 3مع 2كو3: 11)، وغواية حواء (تك6: 3مع1تي14: 2)، وتقدمة  هابيل وقايين (تك33: 4مع4: 11)، وقتل قايين لهابيل (تك8: 4 مع1يو12: 3)، ونقل أخنوخ  إلى السماء (تك4: 5مع عب5: 11)، وفساد الأرض أيام نوح (تك12: 6مع1بط10: 3)، وفلك  نوح (تك14: 6مع11: 7)، ودعوة إبراهيم (تك1: 12-3مع عب8: 11)، وملكي صادق (تك18:  14مع عب1: 7)، وإيمان إبراهيم بالله (تك1: 15مع رو3: 4)، ودعوة سارة لإبراهيم ب "  سيدى " (تك12: 18مع1بط6: 3)، وهلاك سدوم وعمورة (تك24: 19-26)، وصيرورة امرأة لوط  عمود ملح (تك26: 19)، وطرد سارة لهاجر (تك1: 21-12مع غل30: 4)، وتقديم اسحق ذبيحة  (تك2: 22مع عب11: 7)، وبيع عيسو بكوريته ليعقوب (تك33: 25مع عب16: 12)، وبركة يعقوب  ليوسف (تك15: 48و16)، ووصية يوسف عند مونه (تك24: 50و25)، من سفر  التكوين.*
* وولادة موسى النبي (خر3: 2مع عب23: 11)، وقتله للمصري (خر11: 2و12مع  عب23: 7و24)، وظهور ملاك الرب بلهيب نار في العليقة لموسى النبي (خر2: 3مع أع30:  7)، وخروف الفصح (خر13 مع عب28: 11)، وعبور البحر الأحمر (خر22: 14مع عب29: 11)،  وأكل المن في البرية (خر13: 16-16مع يو31: 6و49)، وشرب الماء من الصخرة (خر6:  17مع1كو4: 10)، نزول الرب على الجبل واضطراب الجبل (خر8: 19 مع عب18: 12-21)، رش دم  العهد (خر6: 24-8 مع19: 9-22)، المنارة وخبز التقدمة وخيمة الاجتماع (خر25: 26مع  عب2: 9)، جلوس بنى إسرائيل للأكل والشرب وقيامهم للعب (خر6: 32مع 1كو7: 10)، من سفر الخروج.*
*وإحراق الذبيحة خارج المحلة (لو21: 4مع عب11: 13)، تقديم الوالدة ذبيحة  خطية عند تمام أيام تطهيرها (لا6: 12و8 مع لو 22: 2و24)، الأبرص يرى نفسه للكاهن  بعد شفائه (لا4: 14مع مت4: 8)، الأمر بحفظ الناموس للحياة (لا5: 18مع رو5: 10)،  محبة القريب (لا18: 19 مع غل14: 5)، رجم الزانية (لا10: 20 مع يو5: 8)، سكنى الله  في وسط شعبه، وذلك من سفر اللاويين.*
* وتقديس البكر (عد16: 8 معلو23: 2)، قيادة السحابة لبنى إسرائيل في  البرية (عد17: 9و18 مع 1كو1: 10)، شهوة بنى إسرائيل للأكل (عد4: 11 مع 1كو6: 10)،  موسى النبي أمين في بيت الله (عد7: 12 مع عب3: 2و5)، تذمر بنى إسرائيل (عد27:  14مع1كو10: 10)، تيه بنى إسرائيل (عد14: 29-33مع عب17: 3)، خروج الماء من الصخرة  (عد8: 20مع 1كو4: 10)، الحيات التي لدغت الشعب (5: 21و6مع 1كو9: 10)، الحية  النحاسية (عد9: 21مع يو14: 3و15)، تكلم حمارة بلعام (عد28: 22مع 2بط15: 2و16)، طرح  بنى إسرائيل في القفر (عد65: 26مع 1كو5: 10)، تقديم ذبيحة يوم السبت (عد9: 28مع  مت5: 12)، وذلك من سفر العدد.*
* والسجود لله وحده (تث3: 6مع مت10: 4)، لا تجربوا الرب إلهكم (تث6: 16مع  مت7: 4)، ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان (تث10: 8و17مع مت4: 4)، الله لا يقبل  بالوجوه (تث17: 10مع أع34: 10)، شهادة شاهدين على القاتل(تث6: 17مع عب28: 10)، أكل  الكهنة واللاويين من المذبح (تث1: 18مع 1كو13: 9)، إقامة نبى وسط بنى إسرائيل مثل  موسى النبي (تث15: 18-18مع أع22: 3و23)، أمر موسى النبي بالطلاق (تث1: 24مع مت31:  5؛7: 19)، لعنة من لا يقيم كلام الناموس (تث26: 27مع غل10: 3)، الكلمة قريبة منك  ومن فمك (تث12: 30-14مع رو6: 10-9)، وذلك من سفر التثنية.*
*3 – إشاراته لأسفار يشوع والقضاة وراعوث: *

* واقتبسوا من سفر يشوع قوله " لا أهملك ولا أتركك " (يش5: 1مع  عب5: 13)، وأشاروا إلى إرسال الجاسوسين واختبائهما عند راحاب (يش1: 2 مع عب31: 11)،  وسقوط أريحا (يش20: 6 مع عب 30: 11)، من سفر يشوع.*
*4 – إشاراته لسفري صموئيل الأول والثاني: *

* أما سفري صموئيل الأول والثاني فقد أشار إلي معظم  ما ورد بهما بالتفصيل وذلك في الحديث عن صموئيل النبي باعتباره آخر القضاة ومن أعظم  الأنبياء " أعطاهم قضاة حتى صموئيل النبي " (أع20: 3)، " جدعون وباراق وشمشون  ويفتاح وداود وصموئيل والأنبياء " (عب32: 11)، " وجميع الأنبياء أيضا من صموئيل فما  بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا وانبأوا بهذه الأيام " (أع24: 3). كما ذكر داود النبي  والملك في 54 آية كجد للمسيح نسله الآتي الذي سبق الله أن وعد به (أنظر مثلاً ما  وردفي مت1: 1،6،17،20؛ 27: 9؛ 22: 15؛ 30: 20، 31؛9: 21،15؛42:  22،43،45؛مر47: 10،48؛ 10: 11؛35: 12، 36،37؛يو42: 7؛أع..الخ 16: 1). وأشار إلى عزل شاول وإقامته داود ملكاً " ثم عزله وأقام  لهم داود ملكا " (أع22: 13)، وإلى أكل داود لخبز الكهنة " فقال لهم أما قرأتم قط ما  فعله داود حين جاع هو والذين معه.كيف دخل بيت الله وأكل خبز التقدمة الذي لا يحل  أكله إلا للكهنة فقط " (مت3: 12 مع 1صم 1: 21-6).*
* وسبحت السيدة العذراء بنشيد الخلاص (1صم 1: 2 مع لو 46: 1-53)، كما  أشاروا إلى اختيار داود حسب قلب الله (1صم 14: 13 مع أع 22: 13)، وإلى أن استماع  صوت الله أفضل من المحرقات والذبائح (صم 22: 15 مع مر 32: 12)، وأكل داود لخبز الوجوه (1صم 6: 21 مع مت 3:  12،4)، وموت داود (2صم 12: 7 مع أع 36:  13)، وبقاء نسله إلى الأبد (2صم 6: 7 مع يو34: 12) وولادة سليمان (2صم 24: 12 مع مت 6:  1).*
*5 - إشارته إلى سفري الملوك الأول والثاني:  *

* وإلى جانب داود الذي تكرر ذكره في 54 آية في  العهد الجديد بالإشارة إلى ما ورد عنه في أسفار صموئيل والملوك وانضمامه إلى آبائه  (1مل 10: 2 مع أع 36: 13؛ 29: 2)، وعن مجده " سليمان في كل مجده " (مت29: 6) ومجيء  ملكة التيمن إلى سليمان لتسمع حكمته (1مل 1: 10 مع مت 42: 12) وعن مجيء ملكة التيمن، وعن بنائه للهيكل الذي  سمى باسمه " سليمان بنى له بيتا " (أع47: 7) " الهيكل في رواق سليمان "(يو23:  10؛أع11: 3؛12: 5). كما تكرر الحديث عن إيليا النبي في 30 آية على رأسها الإشارة  إلى صلاته التي أغلقت السماء ومنعت نزول المطر" كان إيليا أنسانا تحت الآلام مثلنا  وصلى صلاة أن لا تمطر فلم تمطر على الأرض ثلاث سنين وستة اشهر " (يع17: 5)، وإلى  أرملة صرفة صيدا " إن أرامل كثيرة كن في إسرائيل في أيام إيليا حين أغلقت السماء  مدة ثلاث سنين وستة اشهر لما كان جوع عظيم في الأرض كلها. ولم يرسل إيليا إلى واحدة  منها إلا إلى امرأة أرملة إلى صرفة صيدا " (لو25: 4،26؛1مل1: 17،9؛1: 18مع يع17:  5)، وإلى إنزاله نار من السماء " أن تنزل نار من السماء فتفنيهم كما فعل إيليا أيضا  " (لو54: 9؛مع 2مل10: 1-12)، وإلى توسله ضد إسرائيل " ماذا يقول الكتاب في إيليا  كيف يتوسل إلى الله ضد إسرائيل قائلا يا رب قتلوا أنبياءك وهدموا مذابحك وبقيت أنا  وحدي وهم يطلبون نفسي. لكن ماذا يقول له الوحي. أبقيت لنفسي سبعة آلاف رجل لم يحنوا  ركبة لبعل " (رو2: 11-4مع1م10: 19،18). كما أشار أيضاً إلى معجزة شفاء اليشع النبي  لبرص نعمان السرياني " وبرص كثيرون كانوا في إسرائيل في زمان اليشع النبي ولم يطهر  واحد منهم إلا نعمان السرياني " (لو27: 4).*
*6 – إشارته لأسفار أخبار الأيام وعزرا ونحميا: *

* على الرغم من أن سفري أخبار الأيام هما تسجيل  لنفس الأحداث المذكورة في أسفار التكوين وصموئيل والملوك والتي ذكر الكثير منها في  العهد الجديد ومع ذلك فقد أقتبس العهد الجديد منهما مباشرة وأشار إلى أحداث ذكرت  فيهما تفصيلاً مثل الإشارة إلى قتل زكريا بن برخيا " دم زكريا بن برخيا الذي  قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح " (مت35: 23) الذي ورد ذكره في (2أى20: 24-22). وأشاروا  إلى ملك نسل داود الآتي إلى الأبد (1أخ 14: 7 مع لو 33: 1)، ووظيفة هرون الكهنوتية  (1أخ 12: 23 مع عب 4: 5)، وأنه ليس عند الله محاباة (2أخ 7: 19 مع رو 11: 2)،  وتهاون بنى إسرائيل وهزأهم بأنبيائهم (أخ 15: 36،16 مع مت 24: 23).*
* أما عزرا ونحميا فهما في الأصل العبري سفر واحد، وقد أشار الإنجيل  للقديس يوحنا إلى إحدى آياته (نح15: 9) في قوله " كما هو مكتوب أعطاهم خبزاً من  السماء ليأكلوا " (يو31: 6) والتي وردت أيضا في (مز24: 78؛40: 105). كما أشار إلى  بناء باب الضان من نحميا (نح1: 3مع يو5: 2).*
*7 – إشارته لسفر المزامير: *

*كما اقتبس العهد الجديد من سفر المزامير 13 آية معظمها نبوّات عن الرب  يسوع المسيح منها: " لماذا ارتجت الأمم ... " (مز21: 2مع أع 25: 4)، " أنت أبني أنا  اليوم ولدتك " (مز7: 2مع أع23: 13؛عب5: 1؛ 5: 5)، الجميع زاغو وفسدوا (مز3: 14مع رو  12: 3)، " لن تترك نفس في الهاوية لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا " (مز10: 16مع أع7: 2؛ 35:  13)، " ثقبوا يدي ورجلي وعلى لباسي القوا قرعة " (مز1: 22،16-18مع مت 7؛ مر 15؛ لو  23؛ يو19)، " بدرج الكتاب مكتوب عنى ... " (مز6: 40،7 مع عب 6: 10،7)، " كرسيك يا  الله إلى دهر الدهور " (مز6: 45،7 مع عب 8: 1،9)، تقديم الخل للمصلوب (مز 21: 69 مع  يو29: 19)، " لأنه يوصى ملائكته بك ..." (مز11: 91 مع مت 6: 4،7).*
*7 - إشارته لأسفار أيوب والأمثال والجامعة: *

*أشار القديس يعقوب في رسالته إلى قصة تجربة أيوب الواردة في سفره في آية  واحدة في قوله " قد سمعتم بصبر أيوب ورأيتم عاقبة الرب "(يع11: 5 مع أيو21: 1؛10:  2)، وخروج الإنسان من الحياة عريانا كما دخل (أي21: 1مع1تى 7: 6)، وأشار القديس  بولس إلى ما جاء في أيوب (12: 5) بقوله " مكتوب الآخذ الحكماء بمكرهم "  (1كو19: 3). وأشار القديس بطرس إلى جولان الشيطان في الأرض(أي7: 1مع1بط8:  5).*
* وأقتبس القديس يعقوب ما جاء في (أم34: 3) قوله " لذلك يقول يقاوم الله  المستكبرين وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة " (يع6: 4)، ويوجد تماثل شديد بين قول  سليمان الحكيم في الأمثال " لا تتفاخر أمام الملك ولا تقف في مكان العظماء لأنه خبر  أن يقال لك أرتفع إلى هنا من أن تحط في حضرة الرئيس الذي رأته عيناك " (أم6: 25،7)  وقول الرب يسوع المسيح "متى دعيت من أحد إلى عرس فلا تتكئ في المتكأ الأول لعل أكرم  منك يكون قد دعي منه. فيأتي الذي دعاك وإياه ويقول لك أعط مكاناً لهذا. فحينئذٍ  تبتدئ بخجلٍ تأخذ الموضع الأخير " (لو8: 14،9). *
* ويوجد تماثل كبير بين أفكار بعض آيات سفر الجامعة وما جاء في العهد  الجديد مثل ما يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد (جا1: 11مع غل7: 6-9)، والابتعاد عن الشهوات  في الشباب (جا10: 11مع 2تى22: 2)، ووجود وقت للموت (جا2: 3 مع عب 27: 9)، ومحبة  المال هي شر (جا10: 5مع 1تى10: 6)، وعدم إطالة الصلاة (جا2: 5مع مت7:  6).*
*8 – إشارته لأسفار الأنبياء إشعياء وإرميا وحزقيال ودانيال:  *
*تكرر ذكر إشعياء النبي في العهد الجديد 21 مرة أقتبس فيها نبوات كثيرة  تخص الرب يسوع المسيح ويوحنا المعمدان وموقف اليهود من الرب يسوع المسيح مسبوقة أو  مختومة بالعبارات التالية ؛ " هذا هو الذي قيل عنه بإشعياء النبي القائل "  (مت3: 3)،" لكي يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبي القائل" (مت14: 4؛ 17: 8؛17: 12)، " تمت فيهم نبوة  إشعياء القائلة " (مت14: 13)، و" حسنا تنبأ عنكم إشعياء قائلا  (مت7: 15؛مر6: 7)، " كما هو مكتوب في سفر أقوال إشعياء النبي القائل " (لو4:  3)، " يقرا النبي إشعياء ... فبادر إليه فيلبس وسمعه يقرا النبي  إشعياء فقال " (أع28: 8،30)، " كما قال إشعياء النبي " (يو23: 1)، "  ليتم قول إشعياء النبي الذي قاله " (يو38: 12)، " لان إشعياء قال  أيضا" (يو39: 12)، " قال إشعياء هذا حين رأى  مجده وتكلم عنه " (يو41: 12). للدلالة على أن كل ما في السفر هو كلمة الله المعطاة  للنبي بالروح القدس " حسنا كلم الروح القدس آباءنا بإشعياء  النبي" (أع25: 28). كما قرأ الرب يسوع المسيح السفر في  المجمع وأستشهد بنبواته عنه " فدفع إليه سفر إشعياء النبي ولما فتح السفر وجد  الموضع الذي كان مكتوبا فيه " (لو17: 4-20). وذكر أسم ارميا ثلاث مرات اثنتان منها  في اقتباس نبواته عن الرب يسوع المسيح مع المقدمة " حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي  القائل" (مت17: 2؛9: 27)، كما أقتبس القديس بولس في  الرسالة إلى العبرانيين نبواته عن العهد الجديد (عب8: 8-12 مع ار31: 31-34). ويوجد  تماثل كبير بين سفر حزقيال والعهد الجديد مثل قوله " النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت "  (حز20: 18) " أجرة الخطية هي موت " (رو23: 6)، وتماثل وجوه الحيوانات الأربعة في كل  من سفر حزقيال وسفر الرؤيا " وجه إنسان ووجه أسد ووجه ثور ووجه نسر " (حز10: 1 مع  رؤ7: 4).*
* كما أشار الرب يسوع المسيح إلى دانيال النبي ونبواته بالاسم " فمتى  رأيتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي " (مت15: 24 مع دا 27: 9؛31: 11؛11:  12)، ومجيء المسيح أبن الإنسان على السحاب " (دا 13: 7،14 مع مت30: 24) والضيق  العظيم الذي سيكون في نهاية الأيام (مت24: 21 مع دا 1: 12)، وكذلك إشارت الرسالة  إلى العبرانيين إلى إلقاء الفتية في آتون النار ودانيال في جب الأسود (دا3،6 مع عب  3: 11،4) إلى جانب التماثل الكبير بين سفر دانيال وسفر الرؤيا.*
*9 – إشارته لأسفار الأنبياء الصغار: *

*وأشار العهد الجديد إلى الأنبياء الصغار سواء بالاسم أو بالإشارة كثيرا،  مثل إشارته لنبوّة هوشع عن إيمان الأمم بالمسيح " كما يقول في هوشع أيضا سأدعو الذي  ليس شعبي شعبي والتي ليست محبوبة محبوبة " (هو9: 1،10 مع رو25: 9؛1بط10: 2)، وذهاب  المسيح إلى مصر وعودته منها (هو1: 11مع مت15: 2)، وحلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ  من يوئيل النبي " هذا ما قيل بيوئيل النبي " (أع16: 2)،، ونبوّة عاموس عن  قيام مظلة داود الساقطة (عا11: 9،12مع أع 15: 15-17)، ومدة بقاء يونان في بطن الحوت  رمزا لموت المسيح وقيامته " لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال  هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال " (يون17: 1؛ 5: 3مع  مت42: 12 و41؛ لو29: 12-32)، ونبوّة ميخا عن ميلاده في بيت لحم (مي2: 5مع مت 6: 2).  ومن ناحوم كما هو مكتوب " ما أجمل أقدام المبشرين بالسلام " (رو15: 10 مع نا15: 1)،  ومن حبقوق " كما هو مكتوب أما البار بالإيمان يحيا " (رو17: 1؛غل 11: 3؛عب37: 10مع  حب4: 2)، وإحدى علامات المجئ الثاني للمسيح من صفنيا (صف14: 1،15مع1تس 2: 5،3)، ومن  حجى " فقد وعد قائلا: أنى مرة أيضا أزلزل لا الأرض فقط بل السماء أيضا " (عب6: 12مع  حجى6: 2)، ومن زكريا نبوّة عن دخول المسيح أورشليم (زك9: 9مع5: 21ويو15: 12)، وبيع  المسيح بثلاثين من الفضة (زك12: 11و13 مع مت3: 27-10)، وطعنه بحربه (زك10: 12مع  يو34: 19-37)، والقبض عليه (زك7: 13مع مت31: 26؛ مر27: 14)، ومن ملاخي قوله " أحببت  يعقوب وأبغضت عيسو " (ملا2: 1،3مع رو13: 9)، ومجيء يوحنا المعمدان بروح إيليا  (ملا5: 4،6مع لو17: 1).*
* وهكذا شهد الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله لكل آيات وأحداث أسفار  العهد القديم واقتبسوا منها واستشهدوا بها ككلمة الله الموحى بها والتي أعلنها الله  لأنبيائه ورسله في العهد القديم. فنحن: " مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع  المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية " (أف20: 2).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الرابع*

*كيف وصل إلينا العهد القديم سالماً ومحفوظاً بكل دقة؟*


*"السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (مر13:  31).*
*زعم النقاد الماديين أن أسفار العهد القديم ما هي إلا أدب عبري نما  بالتدريج مثل سائر آداب الشعوب الأخرى، فكان في البداية شفويا ثم بدأت كتابته  بالتدريج مع إضافات أضافها المنقحين في القرون التالية. وزعموا أن التقسيم الثلاثي  لأسفار العهد القديم. والذي قسم الأسفار إلى ثلاثة أقسام: " التوراة والأنبياء  (نبييم)، الأولين وهم يشوع والقضاة وصموئيل والملوك، ثم الأنبياء المتأخرين وهم  إشعياء وإرمياءء وحزقيال والأثنا عشر (المعروفين بالصغار)، والكتابات (كتوبييم)، أو  الهاجيوجرافا في اليونانية، والتي تضم أسفار المزامير والأمثال وأيوب ونشيد الإنشاد  وراعوث والمراثي والجامعة وأستير ودانيال وعزرا ونحميا وأخبار الأيام ".*
* وزعموا أن هذه الأسفار اكتملت كتابتها في الفترة من 400 ق م إلى 90م،  وقالوا أن التوراة اكتملت سنة 400 ق م، بل ويرى البعض أن التاريخ الملائم لذلك هو  سنة 200 ق م، وأن كتب الأنبياء اكتملت سنة 200 ق م ويرى بعضهم أن سفر زكريا كتب سنة  135ق م، وأن الكتابات، أو كتب التقسيم الثالث تقررت قانونيتها في مؤتمر يامنيا سنة  90م، وزعموا أن سفر دانيال كتب سنة 168ق م، وأن سفر المزامير أيضا لم يجمع كلية حتى  سنة 168ق م.*
* كما زعموا أيضا أن هذه الكتب لم ينظر إليها كأسفار مقدسة إلا متأخرا  وقد اكتسبت هذه القداسة بعد أن صارت كتبا قديمة أو لأنها كتبت بالفعل باللغة  العبرية المقدسة!*
* والسؤال الآن: ما هي حقيقة هذه المزاعم التي زعمها هؤلاء النقاد  الماديين ومن شايعهم؟*
* والإجابة يقدمها لنا العهد القديم نفسه وما كتبه علماء اليهود وتراثهم  وتقليدهم عبر العصور، وما أكده الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه في العهد الجديد (والذي  نشرحه تفصيليا في الفصل التالي)، وما شهد به آباء الكنيسة في عصورها الأولى وفجرها  الباكر، بحسب ما تسلمته من الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله وما عرفوه من تقاليد  اليهود أنفسهم.*

*1 موسى النبي وتسليم التوراة: *

*عندما كتب موسى النبي التوراة أو الأسفار الخمسة سلمها للكهنة واللاويين  الذين كانوا يحفظون ما جاء بها قبل أن تكتب ووضعوها إلى جوار تابوت العهد في خيمة  الاجتماع " وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب  ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل " وقال لهم " خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا وضعوه بجانب تابوت عهد  الرب إلهكم ليكون هناك شاهدا عليكم " (تث9: 31؛26). وكانت هي أساس ومصدر  التعليم والشريعة التي سار بمقتضاها بنو إسرائيل وحفظوا ما جاء بها بناء على وصية  الرب وموسى النبي لهم والتي تكررت أكثر من 75 مرة في أسفار الخروج واللاويين والعدد  والتثنية، كما حذرهم من أن يزيدوا عليها أو أن ينقصوا منها: *
*…" لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي  تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها " (تث 2: 4).*
*…" فاحفظوا واعملوا لان ذلك حكمتكم وفطنتكم أمام أعين الشعوب الذين  يسمعون كل هذه الفرائض فيقولون هذا الشعب العظيم إنما هو شعب حكيم وفطن " (تث6:  4).*
*…" إنما احترز واحفظ نفسك جدا لئلا تنسى الأمور التي أبصرت عيناك  ولئلا تزول من قلبك كل أيام حياتك وعلمها أولادك وأولاد أولادك " (تث9: 4).  *
*…" فاحفظ الوصايا والفرائض والأحكام التي آنا أوصيك اليوم لتعملها  " (تث11: 7).*
*…" وأوصى موسى وشيوخ إسرائيل الشعب قائلا احفظوا جميع الوصايا التي  أنا أوصيكم بها اليوم " (تث1: 27). *
*…" إذا سمعت لصوت الرب إلهك لتحفظ وصاياه وفرائضه المكتوبة في سفر  الشريعة هذا إذا رجعت إلى الرب إلهك بكل قلبك وبكل نفسك " (تث10:  30).*
* وتأمر الشريعة كل ملك من بنى إسرائيل " عندما يجلس على كرسي مملكته  يكتب لنفسه نسخة من هذه الشريعة في كتاب من عند الكهنة اللاويين فتكون معه ويقرا  فيها كل أيام حياته لكي يتعلم أن يتقي الرب إلهه ويحفظ جميع كلمات هذه الشريعة وهذه  الفرائض ليعمل بها " (تث18: 17،19).*
*2 يشوع بن نون يتسلم الشريعة من موسى ويسلمها للشعب: *

*يشوع بن نون هو تلميذ موسى النبي وخادمه الذي تتلمذ على يديه والذي  اختاره الله لقيادة الشعب بعد موسى النبي وكان أول من سمع التوراة شفوياً وقبل أن  تكتب وأول من رآها وهى تكتب " فقال الرب لموسى أكتب هذا تذكاراً في الكتاب وضعه  في مسامع يشوع " (خر14: 17)، وبعد موت موسى النبي وتكليف الله ليشوع لقيادة  الشعب أوصاه الله بهذه الوصية قائلا " إنما كن متشددا وتشجع جدا لكي تتحفظ للعمل  حسب كل الشريعة التي أمرك بها موسى عبدي لا تمل عنها يمينا ولا شمالا لكي تفلح  حيثما تذهب لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك بل تلهج فيه نهارا وليلا لكي تتحفظ  للعمل حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه لانك حينئذ تصلح طريقك وحينئذ تفلح " (يش7: 1،8).  *
* وكانت التوراة تقرأ بالكامل منذ أيام موسى النبي ويشوع بن نون على  الشعب كله كبيره وصغيره، إلى جانب القراءات العادية وتعليم الشيوخ والكهنة  واللاويين وحفظ الشعب لها، كل سبع سنوات في عيد المظال " وكتب موسى هذه التوراة  وسلمها للكهنة بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل وأمرهم موسى  قائلا في نهاية السبع السنين في ميعاد سنة الإبراء في عيد المظال حينما يجيء جميع  إسرائيل لكي يظهروا أمام الرب إلهك في المكان الذي يختاره تقرا هذه التوراة أمام كل  إسرائيل في مسامعهم. اجمع الشعب الرجال والنساء والأطفال والغريب الذي في أبوابك  لكي يسمعوا ويتعلموا أن يتقوا الرب إلهكم ويحرصوا أن يعملوا بجميع كلمات هذه  التوراة " (تث9: 31-12). *
* ويقول المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودي يوسيفوس معاصر تلاميذ المسيح (36 - 100م)  كانت " هذه النواميس محفورة في أرواحهم ومحفوظة في ذاكرتهم وكان لها سلطان  أعظم بينهم وهذا ما نعرفه مما كان عليهم وذلك لما يكابدوه إذا كسروها "(1).  *
* وكانت شريعة موسى النبي هي المحور الذي دارت حوله كل تعاليم الأنبياء  الذين جاءوا بعد ذلك، كما كانت النبوات عن المسيح الآتي هي روح نبوتهم " فأن  شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة " (رؤ10: 19)، وكانت أسفار موسى الخمسة، التوراة، هي  الكتاب المقدس الأول لبنى إسرائيل في كل العصور. ففي سفر يشوع تكرر أسم موسى 15 مرة  للتعبير عن حفظ شريعة الله ووصاياه التي أعطاها لهم بيد موسى النبي: *
*…" وإنما احرصوا جدا أن تعملوا الوصية والشريعة التي أمركم بها موسى  عبد*
*الرب أن تحبوا الرب إلهكم وتسيروا في كل طرقه وتحفظوا وصاياه وتلصقوا به  وتعبدوه بكل قلبكم وبكل نفسكم " (يش5: 22).*
*…" فتشددوا جدا لتحفظوا وتعملوا كل المكتوب في سفر شريعة موسى حتى  لا تحيدوا عنها يمينا أو شمالا " (يش6: 32).*
*…" حينئذٍ بنى يشوع مذبحاً للرب ... كما أمر موسى عبد الرب بني  إسرائيل كما هو مكتوب في سفر توراة موسى مذبح حجارة صحيحة لم يرفع أحد عليها  حديدا واصعدوا عليه محرقات للرب وذبحوا ذبائح سلامة. وكتب هناك على الحجارة نسخة  توراة موسى التي كتبها أمام بني إسرائيل... وبعد ذلك قرا جميع كلام التوراة البركة  واللعنة حسب كل ما كتب في سفر التوراة. لم تكن كلمة من كل ما أمر به موسى لم يقراها  يشوع قدام كل جماعة إسرائيل ... لم تكن كلمة من كل ما أمر به موسى لم يقراها  يشوع " (يش 30: 8-35).*
*وفي نهاية أيام حياته كتب يشوع بن نون كل الوصايا التي أوصاه بها الله في سفر ووضعهُ في نفس موضع التوراة إلى  جوار تابوت العهد في خيمة الاجتماع " وكتب يشوع هذا الكلام في سفر شريعة  الله " (يش25: 24،26). *
*3 – القضاة، خلفاء يشوع إلى صموئيل النبي: *

* بدأ عصر القضاة بوفاة يشوع بن نون وأنتهي بصموئيل  النبي وكانت أسفار موسى الخمسة وسفر يشوع محفوظة إلى جوار التابوت وفي متناول  الكهنة واللاويين والقضاة وبقية الشعب كما كانت محفوظة في ذاكرة القادة، وعند قراءة  أسفار القضاة وصموئيل نجد أن كل ما جاء في أسفار موسى ويشوع منعكس على حياة الشعب  وفي تصرفاته بل ومشار إليه ومقتبس منه في كل الفقرات والفصول.*
*4 - صموئيل النبي آخر القضاة وأول أنبياء المملكة المتحدة: *

* وقد تسلم صموئيل ما سبق أن كُتب قبله وكتب (هو) بالروح القدس ما تسلمه  من الله وضعه أيضاً مع أسفار موسى الخمسة وسفر يشوع إلى جوار تابوت العهد في خيمة  الاجتماع " فكلم صموئيل الشعب بقضاء المملكة وكتبه في السفر ووضعه أمام الرب "  (1صم25: 10). يقول المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس " ووضع السفر في خيمة الاجتماع  ليكون شهادة للأجيال التالية " (Ant.6,4,6).*
*5 داود، الملك النبي والمرنم، وأنبياء البلاط وأنبياء الهيكل:  *

*كان هناك عدد كبير من الأنبياء مثل صموئيل النبي وناثان النبي وجاد  النبي وبنى الأنبياء إلى جانب أنبياء الهيكل مثل آساف وهيمان ويدوثون، وكانوا  جميعهم لديهم نسخ من كل الأسفار المقدسة التي كانت موضوعة إلى جوار تابوت العهد في  خيمة الاجتماع مثل أسفار موسى الخمسة وسفر يشوع وما كان قد كتبه صموئيل النبي، كما  كانوا يصلون بالمزامير التي كتبها داود النبي والملك بالروح القدس " روح الرب  تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " (2صم 3: 23) وكذلك التي كتبها أنبياء الهيكل، آساف  وهيمان ويدوثون وبنو قورح بالروح القدس: " وافرز داود ... للخدمة بني آساف  وهيمان ويدوثون المتنبئين بالعيدان والرباب ... بنو آساف تحت يد آساف  المتنبئ بين يدي الملك ... بنو يدوثون ... تحت يد أبيهم يدوثون المتنبئ  بالعود لأجل الحمد والتسبيح للرب ... بنو هيمان رائي الملك بكلام الله لرفع  القرن ... لأجل غناء بيت الرب بالصنوج والرباب والعيدان لخدمة بيت الله تحت يد  الملك وآساف ويدوثون وهيمان " (1أى1: 25-6). *
* وكانوا يحفظون هذه المزامير عن ظهر قلب كما كانت مكتوبة وموضوعة في  خيمة الاجتماع ثم في الهيكل بعد ذلك. وكان هؤلاء الأنبياء جميعاً حافظين لناموس  الرب وشريعته كما هو مكتوب في توراة موسى النبي. فكان داود النبي والملك لديه نسخة  من أسفار موسى الخمسة حسب وصية الله في سفر التثنية وكان حافظاً للشريعة والناموس ؛  " لكن في ناموس الرب مسرته وفي ناموسه يلهج نهارا وليلا " (مز1: 2)، "  ناموس الرب كامل يرد النفس شهادات الرب صادقة تصير الجاهل حكيما " (مز7: 19).  وكانت وصيته لأبنه سليمان هي " احفظ شعائر الرب إلهك إذ تسير في طرقه وتحفظ  فرائضه وصاياه وأحكامه وشهاداته كما هو مكتوب في شريعة موسى لكي تفلح في كل ما تفعل  وحيثما توجهت " (1مل3: 2).*
*6 وبعد أن بنى سليمان، الحكيم والنبي، أيضاً الهيكل: *

*وضع تابوت العهد في محرابه الذي في وسط الهيكل (1مل19: 6؛4: 9)، وكانت  جميع الأسفار المقدسة التي كانت قد كتبت بالروح القدس سواء أسفار موسى الخمسة وسفر  يسوع وما كتبه صموئيل النبي والمزامير، التي كانت محفوظة ومستخدمة في العبادة، قد  وضعت في الهيكل. *
* يقول ترجوم يوناثان في تعليقه على قول موسى النبي " خذوا كتاب  التوراة هذا وضعوه إلى جانب تابوت العهد " (تث26: 31) إن التوراة كانت  توضع في غطاء إلى جانب التابوت الأيمن كما وضعت مع التوراة أيضاً أسفار يشوع  وصموئيل ومزامير داود ومرتلي الهيكل. وظلت هذه الأسفار في الهيكل حتى دماره سنة 587  ق م " (2مل9: 25-11). وكانت آيات هذه الأسفار خاصة أسفار موسى الخمسة،  التوراة، محفوظة في قلب سليمان وكل الشعب فعند تكريس الهيكل قال سليمان للشعب ؛ "  مبارك الرب الذي أعطى راحة لشعبه إسرائيل حسب كل ما تكلم به ولم تسقط كلمة واحدة  من كل كلامه الصالح الذي تكلم به عن يد موسى عبده " (2مل56: 8).*

*7 الأسفار التاريخية: *

*وهي أسفار القضاة وراعوث وصموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام وعزرا ونحميا  وأستير ؛ فقد كان من ضمن مهمة الأنبياء في القديم كتابة وتدوين تاريخ بنى إسرائيل  وأخبار ملوكهم باعتباره تاريخ شعب الله في علاقته مع الله وفي علاقته مع الشعوب  الأخرى، سواء في قربه من الله أو في بعده أو انحرافه أو حتى ارتداده عن الله. ولأن  شعب الله كان يسير تحت حكم الله المباشر ويتحرك بتوجيهاته المباشرة من خلال  الأنبياء منذ دعوة الله لإبراهيم أن يترك أهله وعشيرته " أذهب من أرضك ومن  عشيرتك ومن بيت أبيك إلى الأرض التي أريك فأجعلك أمة عظيمة وأباركك وأعظم أسمك.  وتكون بركة ... وتتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الأرض " (تك1: 12-3) إلى خروج بنى  إسرائيل من مصر تحت قيادة موسى النبي وقيادة الله لهم في برية سيناء، ثم من خلال  يشوع بن نون والقضاة إلى صموئيل النبي وآخر القضاة وحتى جلوس أول ملك، ثم من خلال  الأنبياء الذين كانوا يحملون كلمة الله وتوجيهاته إلى الملوك والكهنة والقادة وبقية  الشعب منذ صموئيل النبي أعظم أنبيائهم بعد موسى النبي إلى ملاخي النبي قبل الميلاد  بحوالي 400 سنة. *
* كان داود ملكاً ونبياً يتكلم الروح القدس بفمه وينطق على لسانه وكان  الله يكلمه أيضاً عن طريق أنبياء آخرين مثل ناثان النبي وجاد النبي ؛ " فأرسل  الرب ناثان ألي داود ... فقال داود لناثان قد أخطأت ألي الرب فقال ناثان لداود  الرب أيضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت " (2صم1: 12،13)، " كان كلام الرب ألي جاد  النبي رائي داود قائلا " (2صم11: 24)، " فصعد داود حسب كلام جاد كما أمر  الرب " (2صم19: 24)، " أوقف اللاويين في بيت الرب بصنوج ورباب وعيدان حسب  أمر داود وجاد رائي الملك وناثان النبي لان من قبل الرب الوصية عن يد أنبيائه "  (2أى25: 29). وكان سليمان الملك حكيماً ونبياً أيضاً وكان الله يكلمه عن طريق  أنبياء آخرين مثل ناثان النبي وعدو الرائي. *
* وقد كتب هؤلاء الأنبياء تاريخ شعب الله وأخبار قضاته وملوكه وقادته  ورسائل الملوك والقادة من بعد يشوع وحتى عزرا ونحميا في سجلات مكتوبة خاصة بهم وفي  حوليات كانت تحفظ في قصور الملوك، وكانت هذه الحوليات التي كتبها هؤلاء الأنبياء في  متناول الجميع ومعروفة للجميع وكانت هي المصدر الأول لكتابة الأسفار التاريخية بيد  الأنبياء أنفسهم، الذين دونوها بالروح القدس، كشهود عيان ومعاصرين للأحداث ومحركين  لها باعتبارهم الناطقين بفم الله والمتحدثين باسمه والممثلين له والوسطاء بينه وبين  الملوك والقادة والشعب: *
*…" وأمور داود الملك الأولى والأخيرة هي مكتوبة في أخبار صموئيل  الرائيوأخبار ناثان النبي وأخبار جاد الرائي " (1أى29: 29).*
*…" وبقية أمور سليمان الأولى والأخيرة أما هي مكتوبة في أخبار ناثان  النبي وفي نبوة آخيا الشيلوني وفي رؤى يعدو الرائي على يربعام بن نباط "(2أى29:  9).*
*…" وأمور رحبعام الأولى والأخيرة أما هي مكتوبة في أخبار شمعيا النبي  وعدو الرائي " (2أى15: 12).*
*…" وبقية أمور يهوشافاط الأولى والأخيرة ها هي مكتوبة في أخبار ياهو  بن حناني المذكور في سفر ملوك إسرائيل " (2أى34: 20).*
*…" وبقية أمور رحبعام وكل ما فعل أما هي مكتوبة في سفر أخبار  الأيام لملوك يهوذا " (1مل29: 14). " وبقية أمور ابيام وكل ما عمل أما هي  مكتوبة في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك يهوذا " (1مل15: 7). " وبقية كل أمور  أسا ... أما هي مكتوبة في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك يهوذا " (1مل23:  15).*
*…" واما بقية أمور يربعام كيف حارب وكيف ملك فأنها مكتوبة في سفر  أخبار الأيام لملوك إسرائيل " (1مل19: 14). " وبقية أمور ناداب وكل ما عمل أما  هي مكتوبة في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك إسرائيل " (1مل31: 15).*
*…" وبقية أمور حزقيا ومراحمه ها هي مكتوبة في رؤيا إشعياء بن اموص  النبي في سفر ملوك يهوذا وإسرائيل " (2أى32: 32).*
*…" ورثى ارميا يوشيا ... وها هي مكتوبة في المراثي "  (2أى25: 35).*
* وتتكرر مثل هذه العبارات وبنفس النصوص السابقة عن كل بقية الملوك  الآخرين في كل العصور وحتى سبى بابل سنة 587 ق م. وهذا يوضح لنا أن كل ما جاء ودون  في الأسفار المقدسة التي كتبها الأنبياء بالروح القدس سواء كان مكتوباً أو محفوظاً  شفاهه كان في متناول الجميع. كما تؤكد لنا هذه الآيات كتابة الأنبياء للأسفار  التاريخية كما يؤكد ذلك التقليد القديم، فقد كتب صموئيل النبي الجزء الأول من السفر  المعروف باسمه ثم أكمل كل من ناثان النبي وجاد النبي بقية السفر (صموئيل الأول  وصموئيل الثاني) وكتب إشعياء النبي جزءا من سفر الملوك وحرر السفر كله (ملوك الأول  وملوك الثاني) ارميا النبي بالروح القدس والذي ختم آخر سفر الملوك الثاني (2مل25)  بنفس خاتمة سفر ارميا، كما يؤكد لنا كتابة ارميا النبي لسفر المراثي (مراثي ارميا).  أما سفر أخبار الأيام بجزأيه (الأول والثاني) فقد كتبه عزرا الكاهن والكاتب بالروح  القدس من نفس الحوليات التي كتبها الأنبياء والمذكورة أعلاه إلى جانب أسفار صموئيل  والملوك. وكانت توضع هذه الأسفار جميعها في الهيكل باعتبارها أسفار مقدسة وموحى بها  بالروح القدس.*
*وفي كل هذه المراحل تتكرر من خلال أسفار صموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام  العبارات الدالة على الوجود الدائم لأسفار موسى الخمسة في الهيكل وبين أيدي الكهنة  والأنبياء وحفظ كلمة الله فيها عن ظهر قلب سواء في الإشارة إلى الملوك الذين  أتبعوها أو الذين حادوا أو ارتدوا عنها: *
* " حسب ما هو مكتوب في سفر شريعة موسى " (2مل 6: 14)، " حسب  كل شريعة موسى " (2مل25: 23)، " حسب كل ما هو مكتوب في شريعة الرب التي  " (أى12: 22)، " كما هو مكتوب في شريعة موسى بالفرح والغناء حسب أمر  داود " (2أى18: 23)، " كما هو مكتوب في الشريعة في سفر موسى حيث أمر  الرب قائلا " (2أى4: 25)، " كناموس موسى رجل الله كان " (2أى16: 30)، " كما  هو مكتوب في شريعة الرب " (2أى3: 31).*
*8 أسفار الأنبياء الكبار والصغار: *

* كان هناك في الفترة من داود الملك والنبي (حوالي سنة1... ق م) إلى  ملاخي النبي (حوالي سنة 400 ق م) عدد كبير من الأنبياء الذين كُتبت أقوال الله  بفمهم وعلى لسانهم في أسفار صموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام مثل إيليا واليشع أو  الذين كتبوا هذه الأسفار أو شاركوا في كتابتها بالروح القدس مثل صموئيل وجاد وناثان  وعدو وغيرهم، وكان هناك عددا كبيرا من الأنبياء الذين كتبوا ودونوا بالروح القدس  كلمة الله التي أعطيت لهم في أسفار عُرفت باسمهم مثل إشعياء وارميا وحزقيال ودانيال  وهوشع وعاموس وميخا وزكريا 00 الخ وكان هؤلاء الأنبياء قد نادوا بكلمة الله التي  سلمت لهم شفوياً ومكتوبة في بعض أجزائها، مثل ارميا الذي كان يكتب أجزاء منها لتقرأ  أمام الهيكل قبل أن يدون سفره بصورة نهائية (ار 36) وكان الشعب يحفظها قبل أن تدون  في الأسفار، من ثم فقد قبلت هذه الأسفار كأسفار مقدسة وكلمة الله الموحى بها فور  كتابتها. وكانت تعرف بأسماء الأنبياء الذين استلموها من الله ونادوا بها للشعب.  وكان كل سفر يبدأ في أول آياته بذكر أسم النبي الموحى إليه: *
* " رؤيا إشعياء بن آموص التي رآها على يهوذا وأورشليم "  (اش1: 1)، " رؤيا عوبديا " (عو1: 1)، " سفر رؤيا ناحوم " (نا1: 1)، "  في السنة ... ظهرت لي أنا دانيال رؤيا ... " (دا1: 8)، " كلام ارميا  بن حلقيا ... الذي كانت كلمة الرب إليه في أيام ... " (ار1: 1،2)، " في ...  السنة الخامسة من سبى يوياكين الملك صار كلام الرب إلى حزقيال ... وكانت عليه  هناك يد الرب " (حز 2: 1،3)، " قول الرب الذي صار إلى هوشع بن بئيرى في  أيام ... " (هو1: 1)، " قول الرب الذي صار إلى يوئيل بن فنوئيل " (يؤ1: 1؛)،  " وصار قول الرب إلى يونان بن أمتاي قائلاً " (يون1: 1)، " كلمة الرب  التي صارت إلى صفنيا " (صف1: 1)، " في السنة ... كانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجى  النبي ... " (حج1: 1)، " في السنة ... كانت كلمة الرب إلى زكريا بن برخيا بن  عدو النبي " (زك1: 1)،" أقوال عاموس ... التي رآها عن إسرائيل ... "  (عا1: 1)، " الوحي الذي رآه حبقوق النبي " (حب1: 1).*
* وكانت تُضم هذه الأسفار إلى الأسفار السابقة لها وتوضع في الهيكل  باعتبارها كلمة الله لتكون وحدة واحدة لكتاب الله الواحد، وهذا ما يسميه دانيال  النبي " الكتب " أي " الكتب المقدسة " (دا2: 9) والتي يساوى فيها بين  ناموس موسى وسفر ارميا باعتبار أن كليهما كلمة الله، مع ملاحظة أن دانيال النبي كان  معاصراً لإرميا النبي حيث عاصر الجزء الأخير من حياته. *
* وكان جميع الأنبياء يعرفون كتب بعضهم البعض سواء السابقين عليهم أو  المعاصرين لهم ويقبلونها ككلمة الله الموحى بها، وكانت معرفتهم هذه نابعة بالدرجة  الأولى من الروح القدس الذي كان يحل عليهم ويتكلم بفمهم وعلى لسانهم إلى جانب  استلامهم لها ككلمة الله الموحى بها من الأنبياء والكهنة الذين سبقوهم والمعاصرين  لهم ووجودها في الهيكل وحفظ الكهنة لها وتعليم الأنبياء لما جاء فيها. وكانوا  يحتفظون بنسخ منها ويحفظون ما جاء فيها ويحذرون الشعب من عاقبة إهمال وصايا الله  وأحكامه التي وردت بها، ومن ثم كرروا عبارات: " كما تكلم (الله) عن يد جميع  عبيده الأنبياء " (2مل23: 17)، " وتكلم الرب عن يد عبيده الأنبياء قائلا  " (2مل 10: 21)، " حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد عبيده الأنبياء "  (2مل2: 24)، وقول دانيال النبي في صلاته لله " وما سمعنا صوت الرب إلهنا لنسلك في  شرائعه التي جعلها أمامنا عن يد عبيده الأنبياء " (دا10: 9)، وقول عاموس  النبي " أن السيد الرب لا يصنع أمرا ألا وهو يعلن سره لعبيده الأنبياء "  (عا7: 3)، وقول الله بفم هوشع النبي " وكلمت الأنبياء وكثرت الرؤى وبيد الأنبياء  مثلت أمثالا " (هو10: 12). *
*(أ) وكانوا جميعهم يشيرون بالروح القدس إلى ما سبق أن كتب من أحداث  ونبوات في أسفار الأنبياء السابقين عليهم ويستشهدون بها ويقتبسون منها ويؤكدون على  إتمام النبوات التي تمت قبلهم أو في أيامهم: *
* كما جاء في (تك25: 50) " واستحلف يوسف بني إسرائيل قائلا الله سيفتقدكم  فتصعدون عظامي من هنا " ونجد تحقيق ذلك كتاريخ ونبوة في (خر19: 13) " واخذ موسى  عظام يوسف معه لأنه (يوسف) كان قد استحلف بني إسرائيل بحلف قائلا أن الله سيفتقدكم  فتصعدون عظامي من هنا معكم ".*
* وما جاء في (يؤ22: 2) " ويكون أن كل من يدعو باسم الرب ينجو لأنه في  جبل صهيون وفي أورشليم تكون نجاة كما قال الرب وبين الباقين من يدعوه الرب " وقد  وردت نفس النبوة في (عو12: 1) " وأما جبل صهيون فتكون عليه نجاة ويكون مقدسا ويرث  بيت يعقوب مواريثهم ".*
* وما جاء في ميخا (12: 3) " لذلك بسببكم تفلح صهيون كحقل وتصير أورشليم  خربا وجبل البيت شوامخ وعر "، وكان الشعب في أيام ارميا النبي، بعد ميخا النبي  بأكثر من مائة سنة، يعرفون هذه النبوة ويحفظونها جيداً حيث يقول سفر ارميا " فقام  أناس من شيوخ الأرض وكلموا كل جماعة الشعب قائلين. أن ميخا المورشتي تنبأ في أيام  حزقيا ملك يهوذا وكلم كل شعب يهوذا قائلا هكذا قال رب الجنود أن صهيون تفلح كحقل  وتصير أورشليم خربا وجبل البيت شوامخ وعر " (ارميا 17: 26-19).*
* وما جاء في ارميا " في ظل حشبون وقف الهاربون بلا قوة لأنه قد خرجت نار  من حشبون ولهيب من وسط سيحون فأكلت زاوية موآب وهامة بني الوغا ويل لك يا موآب باد  شعب كموش لان بنيك قد اخذوا إلى السبي وبناتك إلى الجلاء " وكان هذا اقتباسا  مباشراً وذكرى لما جاء في (عدد 21: 28-29) " لان نارا خرجت من حشبون لهيبا من قرية  سيحون أكلت عار موآب أهل مرتفعات ارنون. ويل لك يا موآب هلكت يا أمة كموش قد صير  بنيه هاربين وبناته في السبي لملك الأموريين سيحون ".*
*(ب) وكانوا يشيرون دائماً لإتمام النبوات التي سبق أن تنبأ بها من جاء  قبلهم من أنبياء وغالباً ما كانوا يستخدمون عبارات " كما تكلم الرب عن يد ... النبي  أو الأنبياء " و " حسب كلام الرب عن يد ... " مثل نبوة أخيا النبي عن يربعام الملك  " ليقيم كلامه الذي تكلم به الرب عن يد أخيا الشيلوني إلى يربعام بن نباط " (1مل15:  12؛ أنظر16: 14؛29: 15)، ونبوة يشوع عن بناء أريحا " في أيامه بنى حيئيل البيتئيلي  أريحا بابيرام بكره وضع أساسها وبسجوب صغيره نصب أبوابها حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم  به عن يد يشوع بن نون " (1مل34: 16)، ونبوة إيليا عن آخاب الملك " انه لا يسقط من  كلام الرب إلى الأرض الذي تكلم به الرب على بيت آخاب وقد فعل الرب ما تكلم به عن يد  عبده ايليا " (2مل10: 10)، ونبوة جميع الأنبياء عن جلاء إسرائيل عن الأرض بسبب  خطاياهم " حتى نحى الرب إسرائيل من أمامه كما تكلم عن يد جميع عبيده الأنبياء فسبي  إسرائيل من أرضه إلى أشور " (2مل23: 17)، " فأرسل الرب ... على يهوذا ليبيدها حسب  كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد عبيده الأنبياء " (2مل2: 24)، " وأشهدت عليهم بروحك  عن يد أنبيائك فلم يصغوا فدفعتهم ليد شعوب الأراضي " (نح30: 9)، ونبوة رجل الله عن  تدنيس يوشيا لمذبح الأصنام " والتفت يوشيا فرأى القبور التي هناك في الجبل فأرسل  واخذ العظام من القبور واحرقها على المذبح ونجسه حسب كلام الرب الذي نادى به رجل  الله الذي نادى بهذا الكلام " (2مل16: 23). كما كانوا دائما حافظين لطقوس وشريعة  الله بيد موسى النبي " وحمل بنو اللاويين تابوت الله كما أمر موسى حسب كلام الرب  بالعصي على أكتافهم " (1أى15: 15) " واذبحوا الفصح وتقدسوا واعدوا اخوتكم ليعملوا  حسب كلام الرب عن يد موسى " (2أى6: 35).*
*(ج) وكان بعض هؤلاء الأنبياء يشتركون معاً في نبوة واحدة مثل نبوة كل من  داود النبي والملك وإشعياء وارميا وحزقيال وهوشع وميخا وزكريا بان الملك الآتي  والمسيح المنتظر سيأتي من نسل داود(2)، ومثل  نبوة إشعياء وميخا اللذين تنبئا بنبوة واحدة وبنفس الكلمات تقريباً عن المسيح الآتي  (اش2: 2-4وميخا1: 4-4)، واشتراك معهما حزقيال النبي في نفس النبوة في روحها وجوهرها  وليس بنصها (حز 22: 17،23).*
*(د) كما أشار جميع الأنبياء بالروح في أسفارهم لكل الأحداث الرئيسية  سواء التي وردت في أسفار موسى الخمسة أو التي حدثت بعد ذلك مثل خلقة الله للسموات  والأرض وخلقة الإنسان من تراب الأرض وروحه داخله وهلاك سدوم ومدن السهل والخروج من  مصر وما تبعه من معجزات مثل الضربات العشر وانشقاق البحر الأحمر وتجفيف نهر الأردن  والتيه في البرية 40 سنة وخروج الماء من الصخرة والحية النحاسية وعبادة العجل  الذهبي وعهود الله لكل من نوح وإبراهيم وداود والمسيح الآتي وتعقب يعقوب لأخيه  والختان وقصة بلعام العراف وعصيان إسرائيل لله وطردهم من الأرض والسبي  البابلي.*
*(ر) كما يشترك عددا من الأسفار في تسجيل نفس الأحداث الواحدة مثل سفر  الملوك الذي يشترك مع سفر إشعياء في تسجيل وتدوين تاريخ حزقيا الملك بنفس الكلمات  ونفس التفصيلات (اش36 -39 و2مل18 -0 2)، ويختتم كل من سفر الملوك الثاني وسفر ارميا  بخاتمة واحدة لكاتب واحد (ار52 مع2مل25)، ويقدم سفر أخبار الأيام (الأول والثاني)  تاريخ موازى لأسفار صموئيل الأول والثاني والملوك الأول والثاني، كما يقدم سلسلة  الأنساب من سفر التكوين. ويبتدئ سفر عزرا بنفس نهاية سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني (عز1:  1-4 مع 2أى22: 36،23)، مثلما يبتدئ سفر يشوع بنفس نهاية سفر التثنية. ويشهد سفر  الملوك الأول لأمثال سليمان الحكيم *
*ونشائده فقال " وتكلم (سليمان) بثلاثة آلاف مثل. وكانت نشائده ألفا  وخمساً " (1مل32: 4) وبالتالي فقد شهد لأسفار الأمثال والجامعة ونشيد الإنشاد. كما  شهد سفر الأمثال لنفسه باعتباره " أمثال سليمان " (أم1: 10) وذكر كيفية جمع السفر  وتدوينه عن طريق رجال الملك حزقيا " هذه الأمثال التي نقلها رجال حزقيا ملك يهوذا "  (أم1: 25). وتسجل الأسفار التاريخية أجزاء من المزامير (أنظر 2صم22؛ 1أى16). كما  شهد حزقيال النبي لحقيقة وبر نوح وأيوب ومعاصره دانيال النبي وساوى الثلاثة معاً في  البر (حز14: 14) ووصف دانيال بالحكمة ومعرفة الأسرار " ها (هل) أنت أحكم من دانيال.  سر ما لا يخفي عليك أنت " (حز3: 28). وبالتالي فقد شهد بشكل غير مباشر لأسفار  التكوين وأيوب ودانيال.، ويقدم سفر نحميا الخطوط العريضة لتاريخ إسرائيل كما هي  مدونة في معظم أسفار العهد القديم من سفر التكوين إلى سبى بابل(نح9) *
*9 وجود أسفار موسى الخمسة في الهيكل أيام يوشيا الملك الصالح:  *

*توقف الكهنة عن قراءة أسفار موسى الخمسة في الهيكل في أيام حكم الملوك  الذين ارتدوا عن عبادة الله الحي وعبدوا الأوثان مثل منسى (696 - 642 ق م) وآمون  (642 - 640 ق م) وعند ترميم الهيكل أثناء حكم الملك يوشيا (640 - 609 ق م) وجد  حلقيا الكاهن هذه الأسفار في الهيكل وكانت سبباً في إصلاح عظيم (2مل 22). ويجمع  العلماء على أن هذه الأسفار التي وجدت في الهيكل هي هي نفس النسخة، الأصل، التي  كتبها موسى النبي نفسه بيده أو على أقل تقدير نسخة منقولة عنها مباشرة، وأن كانت  الغالبية العظمى ترى أنها نفس النسخة التي كتبها موسى النبي بنفسه.*
*10 وفي فترة السبي البابلي (607 537 ق م): *

* كانت توراة موسى النبي وجميع أسفار الأنبياء الآخرين الذين أتوا حتى  ارميا النبي، مع المسبيين في بابل وعلى رأسهم دانيال النبي والفتية الثلاثة وحزقيال  النبي، ويعبر دانيال النبي عن وجود هذه الكتب معه بقوله: " أنا دانيال فهمت من  الكتب عدد السنين التي كانت عنها كلمة الرب إلى ارميا النبي لكماله سبعين سنة على  خراب أورشليم " (دا2: 9 مع ار11: 25-12). *
* وكان هؤلاء المسبيون متجمعين في منطقة تل أبيب على نهر خابور (حز15: 3)  وكان معهم كهنتهم وشيوخهم فأقاموا المجامع كبديل للهيكل وذلك لتعليم كلمة الله  والصلاة. وكانوا يحتفظون فيها بالأسفار المقدسة التي كانوا يقرءونها في أيام السبت  من كل أسبوع وفي الأعياد ويحفظون منها كلمة الله. وكانت لهذه المجامع ترتيباتها  الخاصة والتي تشمل قراءة " الشما " أي التلاوة وهى الاعتراف بوحدانية الله وتتكون  من (تثنية 4: 6-9؛13: 11-21؛عدد37: 15-41) وقراءة الناموس (أسفار موسى الخمسة) الذي  كان منقسما إلى مائة وأربعة وخمسين جزءاً تقرأ بالترتيب على ثلاث سنوات ثم قراءة  جزء مناسب من أسفار الأنبياء. ومن ثم فقد وصفها الفيلسوف اليهودي المعاصر للسيد  المسيح (26 م) بأنها كانت " بيوتاً للتعليم حيث كانت تدرس فلسفة الآباء وجميع  الفضائل ". *
*وانتشرت هذه المجامع بين المسبيين كما انتشرت مع انتشار اليهود في  الشتات في بلاد كثيرة مثل عيلام وبارثيا وأرمينيا وميديا وأسيا الصغرى (تركيا) إلى  جانب مصر التي كان بها عدد من اليهود من القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد حينما غزا الملك  شيشق ملك مصر فلسطين وأورشليم وحمل معه عدداً من اليهود أسرى (1مل25: 14-26؛2أى2:  12-3)، كما ذهب عدد كبير مع ارميا النبي إلى مصر في بداية السبي البابلي (2مل6:  25؛ار44: 43). ويكشف أحد النقوش الذي وجد بجزيرة فيلا بالقرب من أسوان عن وجود  مستعمرة يهودية وهيكل للإله يهوه هناك سنة 500 ق م. وعندما أسس الإسكندر الأكبر  مدينة الإسكندرية سنة 233 ق م كان هناك عدد كبير من اليهود، ويقول فيلو اليهودي  (26م) أنهم ُوجدوا بأعداد كثيفة في قسمين من المدينة. كما نقل بطليموس الأول ملك  مصر (332 - 285 ق م) مئات من اليهود إلى الإسكندرية عند غزوه لفلسطين وأورشليم حتى  صار عددهم أيام السيد المسيح كما يقول فيلو مليون يهودي. وكان هناك عدد كبير من  اليهود في سوريا وآسيا الصغرى (تركيا)، يقول يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي أن الملك سلوقس  نيكاتور (312 - 285 ق م) جعلهم " مواطنين في المدن التي بناها في آسيا وسوريا  السفلي وفي العاصمة ذاتها إنطاكية " Ant.3:  12.*
* ويذكر سفر أعمال الرسل وجود المجامع بغزارة سواء في فلسطين أو في بلاد  العالم الأخرى ؛ في دمشق (أع20: 9) وسلاميس بقبرص (أع5: 13) وبرجة وإنطاكية بيسيدية  (أع14: 13) وايقونية (أع1: 14) وبيرية (أع10: 17) وتسالونيكي (أع1: 17) وافسس  (أع19: 18) باليونان وآسيا الصغرى وروما ...الخ. وكانت المركز الأول لكرازة الرب  يسوع المسيح كل يوم سبت، كما كانت المركز الأول لكرازة الرسل بالإنجيل سواء في  اليهودية أو في العالم أجمع. ويعبر القديس بطرس عن كثرة هذه المجامع وقراءة الأسفار  المقدسة فيها بقوله أمام الرسل والمشايخ بأورشليم " لان موسى منذ أجيال قديمة له  في كل مدينة من يكرز به إذ يقرأ في المجامع كل سبت " (أع21: 15). وهذا يؤكد لنا  وجود نسخ من الأسفار المقدسة في كل مكان في العالم حيث يوجد اليهود  ومجامعهم.*
*11 وعند عودة بعض المسبيين من بابل: *

*كانت معهم الأسفار المقدسة وأعادوا كل الأمور على أساسها، وكان على رأس  المجموعة الأولى (537 ق م) " يشوع بن يوصاداق واخوته الكهنة وزُربابل بن شالتئيل  واخوته " الذين بنوا مذبح الهيكل " ليصعدوا عليه محرقات كما هو مكتوب في  شريعة موسى رجل الله " (عز2: 3)، ثم بنوا الهيكل الثاني (هيكل زرُبابل سنة 536  - 516 ق م) وكان معهم النبيان حجى وزكريا اللذان أضاف الروح القدس سفرين آخرين  بواسطتهما " حينئذ قام زُربابل بن شالتئيل ويشوع بن يوصاداق وشرعا ببنيان بيت الله  الذي في أورشليم ومعهما أنبياء الله يساعدونهما " (عز2: 5). وكانوا "  يبنون وينجحون حسب نبوة حجي النبي وزكريا ابن عدو " (عز14: 6) " ولما أسس  البانون هيكل الرب أقاموا الكهنة بملابسهم بأبواق واللاويين بني آساف بالصنوج  لتسبيح الرب على ترتيب داود ملك إسرائيل " (عز10: 3). وكان على رأس المجموعة  الثانية (458 ق م) عزرا الذي يصفه الكتاب بأنه " كاتب ماهر في شريعة موسى "  (عز6: 7) و" الكاهن الكاتب كاتب كلام وصايا الرب وفرائضه " (عز11: 7) و"  عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء " (عز12؛7) والذي " هيأ قلبه لطلب شريعة  الرب والعمل بها وليعلم إسرائيل فريضة وقضاء " (عز10: 7) وكان دارسا للأسفار  المقدسة ومفسرها ومترجمها (شفوياً) إلى الآرامية. وقد جمع الشعب في تجمع هائل ووقف  يقرأ الناموس ويفسره لهم ويترجمه ويفسر لهم معناه (نح 8). كما جمع جميع أسفار العهد  القديم وأقر قانونيتها، بالروح القدس مع، رجال المجمع العظيم وعلم الشعب كيف يحفظ  وصايا الله وشريعته ورتب قراءة الناموس والأنبياء وأسس المجمع العظيم (السنهدرين)  (نح8 - 10؛ المشنا 200 م). وتقول المشنا (ابوت 1: 1): *
* " أستلم موسى الناموس من سيناء وسلمه ليشوع ويشوع سلمه للشيوخ  والشيوخ سلموه للأنبياء والأنبياء سلموه لرجال المجمع العظيم ".*
* ثم ُوضعت هذه الأسفار المقدسة في الهيكل الذي بناه زُربابل. وكان هناك  أيضاً نحميا الوالي ورجل البلاط الفارسي الذي أستأذن الإمبراطور الفارسي ولحق بعزرا  (سنة 445 ق م) وشاركه في تثبيت العائدين من السبي وقد جمع الكتب المقدسة أيضاً في  مكتبة واحدة كما يقول سفر المكابيين: " السجلات التي لنحميا وكيف أنشأ مكتبة  جمع فيها أخبار الملوك والأنبياء وكتابات داود ورسائل الملوك في التقادم "  (2مك13: 2). *
*12 وفي أيام المكابيين: *

*حاول الملك السوري أنتيوخس (الرابع) أبيفانس (175 -164 ق م) أن  يستأصل الديانة اليهودية من جذورها فأصدر أمراً بتمزيق وحرق الأسفار المقدسة ويقول  سفر المكابيين " وما وجدوه من أسفار الشريعة مزقوه وأحرقوه بالنار وكل من وجد  عنده سفر من العهد أو أتبع الشريعة كان يقتل بأمر الملك " (1مك56: 1-57). ومع  ذلك فلم ينجح لأن الأسفار المقدسة كانت موجودة في كل المجامع اليهودية في دول كثيرة  كان على رأسها مصر، كما بينا أعلاه، كما كانت موجودة مع الغيورين من الشعب وقادته  من رجال الدين وغيرهم فاجتمعوا على المصفاة على بعد 13كيلو من أورشليم "  ونشروا الشريعة " كما يقول سفر المكابيين (1مك48: 3) ولما انتهت  الحرب يقول السفر " جمع يهوذا (المكابى) كل ما بعثر من الأسفار في الحرب  التي حدثت لنا وهو عندنا ".*
*13 يشوع بن سيراخ (180 ق م) وحفيده: *

*(1) يشوع بن سيراخ: كانت نسخ هذه الأسفار المقدسة مع يشوع بن سيراخ الذي كتب سفراً في  الحكمة سنة 180 ق م، أحد الأسفار القانونية الثانية، وقد لخص فيه أهم أحداث  العهد القديم فبدأ من أخنوخ السابع من آدم وحتى أيامه: " دعونا نمدح المشاهير من  آبائنا الذين سبقونا، والذين مجدهم الرب كثيراً وعظمهم منذ البدء ... كان  بعضهم مستشارين وأصحاب نبوءات وكان بعضهم قادة يفهمون شرائع البلاد ... بل أن بعضهم  يؤلف الألحان الموسيقية وينظمون الشعر ... أخنوخ أرضى الرب فنقل إلى السماء ... نوح  كان رجلاً صالحاً ... إكراما له بقيت الأرض بعد الطوفان إبراهيم كان أباً عظيماً  لأمم كثيرة، ولم يوجد مثله في المجد. حفظ شريعة العلي، فأقام معه عهداً ...  أقام الرب هذا العهد ذاته مع اسحق إكراماً لإبراهيم أبيه. وكذلك فعل مع يعقوب  00الخ " (ص44). واستمر يتحدث عن الآباء والأنبياء الذين نطقوا بالنبوات والحكمة  وأنشدوا قصائد الكتاب " أولئك كلهم نالوا مجدا في أجيالهم وكانت أيامهم أيام  فخر ". ثم ذكر الأنبياء والأبطال (من ص 44-49) بدءا من موسى الذي "  كان محبوبا عند الله والناس " (1: 45) إلى " يشوع بن نون ... خليفة موسى في  النبوّات " (1: 46) وصموئيل " نبي الرب " الذي " بإيمانه اختبر  انه نبي وبإيمانه علم أنه صادق الرؤيا " (17: 46و18) وداود " الذي في  جميع أعماله أعترف للقدوس العلي بكلام مجد، بكل قلبه سبح وأحب صانعه، وأقام المغنين  أمام المذبح ولقنهم ألحانا لذيذة السماع " (9: 47-11) وإيليا " الذي  أغلق السماء بكلام الرب وأنزل منها ناراً ثلاث مرات " (1: 48-4)، ثم يذكر إليشع  وإشعياء وإرمياءء ورؤيا حزقيال والأنبياء الأثنى عشر، ويلخص الأحداث التي ذكرت في  أسفار الملوك وأخبار الأيام حتى يدخل إلى ما بعد السبي، إلى زروبابل ويشوع بن  يوصاداق الذين بنيا الهيكل وناحوم الذي أقام سور البيت. وبالإجمال فهو يذكر إعلان  العهد القديم وتاريخه وأنبيائه كوحدة واحدة ووحي واحد. ومع انه لم يذكر دانيال أو  أستير أو عزرا، فذلك لأنه لم يتعرض لأحداث أيام السبي. وهذا نفس ما حدث في العهد  الجديد الذي أشار إلى دانيال ولم يشر إلى أسفار أخرى تعرض لها بن سيراخ مثل عوبيديا  لعدم وجود مناسبة تتناسب مع ذلك.*
* وهنا يؤكد لنا يشوع بن سيراخ وحي كل أسفار العهد القديم وقدمها وصحة  نسبها إلى كتابها من الأنبياء ويبطل كل مزاعم النقاد السالفة الذكر، ويؤكد لنا أن  في جيله لم يكن هناك أي شك في قداسة وصحة وقانونية وقدم كل سفر، بل كل آية وكلمة  مما جاء فيها.*
*(ب) حفيد بن سيراخ: ترجم حفيد يشوع بن سيراخ هذا السفر إلى اليونانية سنة 130ق م وقال في  مقدمة ترجمته، التي تحتفظ بها طبعات كثيرة، " لقد وصلتنا أشياء كثيرة عظيمة عن طريق  الناموس والأنبياء والآخرين الذين اتبعوا خطواتهم ... جدي يشوع كرس نفسه مدة  طويلة لقراءة الناموس والأنبياء والكتب الأخرى التي لآبائنا وتألف معهم  بدرجة عظيمة حتى كتب هو نفسه بعض ... وليس هذه الأشياء فقط بل أن الناموس نفسه  والنبوات وبقية الكتب، وبعد أن ترسخ في المعرفة دفعه شعور داخلي لتأليف كتاب في  التربية والحكمة ".*
*14 1و2 مكابيين (134 70 ق م): *

* يتحدث هذا السفر عن وجود أسفار العهد القديم وانتشارها بكثافة في أيام  المكابيين ووجودها عند كثير من الناس على الرغم من المحاولات اليائسة والمستميتة  التي بذلها الملك السوري أنتيوخس أبيفانس (175 - 164 ق م) للقضاء عليها وأبادتها من  الوجود، وكان قد أمر رجاله بتمزيق وإحراق كل ما يجدونه من أسفار، كما يقول السفر  " وما وجد من أسفار الشريعة تمزق وأحرق بالنار وكل من وجد عنده نسخة من كتاب  العهد أو اتبع أحكام الشريعة كان يقتل بأمر من الملك " (1مك56: 1،57). وعلى  الرغم من ذلك، يقول أنه عندما اجتمع الشعب في المصفاة و " فتحوا كتاب  الشريعة " (1مك48: 3). ثم يشير إلى دانيال وسفره ويذكر إقامة " رجسة  الخراب "، التي قال عنها دانيال النبي، على مذبح أورشليم (دا 24: 9-27مع مك 45:  1) ويتكلم عن حنانيا وعزرايا وميشائيل الذين أُنقذوا من أتون النار، كما يذكر إنقاذ  دانيال من جُب الأسود (1مك 59: 2،60 مع دا 7: 1؛ 26: 3؛ 23: 6)، ويقتبس من مزمور 2:  79 بالصيغة المقدسة " بحسب الكلمة المكتوبة ". ويؤكد بقوله " بما لنا من  التعزية في الأسفار المقدسة التي في أيدينا " (1مك 9: 12) استحالة إتلاف أو  إحراق كل الأسفار المقدسة المنتشرة بين فئات كثيرة، كما تؤكد أقوال السفر صحة وقدم  وقداسة كل أسفار العهد القديم المقدسة والموحي بها من الله وصحة نسبها إلى كتابها  من الأنبياء. *
* ويصف كاتب سفر المكابيين الثاني أسفار العهد القديم ب " الكتب  المقدسة " ويستشهد بسفري الملوك وأسفار المزامير وإرمياء ونحميا وأستير. ويذكر  تقسيمين فقط للأسفار المقدسة هما " الشريعة والأنبياء " (2مك 9: 15) وهو  بذلك قريب من العهد الجديد ويبطل، مع مكابيين الأول، كل مزاعم النقاد. ويذكر لنا  كيف جمع نحميا كل أسفار العهد القديم في مكتبة واحدة، فيقول: " وقد شرح ذلك  في السجلات والتذاكر التي لنحميا وكيف أنشأ مكتبة جمع فيها أخبار الملوك والأنبياء  وكتابات داود رسائل الملوك في التقادم ". ويضيف على ذلك " وكذلك جمع  يهوذا كل ما فقد منا في الحرب التي حدثت لنا وهو عندنا " (2مك 13: 2-15).  ويقول عن حفظهم وتقديسهم لها " ما نستمده من قوة من كتبنا المقدسة "(1مك9:  12)، واقتبس من مزمور 2: 79 بالصيغة الخاصة بالأسفار الموحى بها والمقدسة "  مكتوب". *
* وهو هنا يؤكد لنا حقيقتين ؛ الأولى: هي أن جميع أسفار العهد القديم  ترجع إلى نحميا الذي جمعها في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد، وان هذه الكتب كانت وما  تزال هي هي كما كانت في أيام نحميا. وإذا كان عزرا قد جمعها في القرن الخامس ق م  فمعنى ذلك أنها ترجع إلى ما قبل نحميا، إلى دانيال النبي الذي كانت توجد معه أثناء  السبي والتي كانت موجودة قبل السبي البابلي (586ق م) وهكذا ترجع إلى أنبياء ما قبل  السبي وإلى موسى نفسه.*
*15 سيمون بن شيتاح (75 ق م): *

* فريسي عاش في القرن الأول قبل الميلاد وأقتبس من الأسفار المقدسة مثل  أهل عصرة بالصيغ الدالة على أن هذه الأسفار موحى بها، فقد أقتبس من سفر الجامعة  (12: 7) بالصيغة المقدسة " مكتوب "، كما أقتبس من سفر الأمثال (25:  23) بصيغة " الكتب المقدسة تقول ". هذان السفران من الأسفار التي  يضعها تقسيم التلمود ضمن الكتابات والتي يزعم النقاد أن قانونيتها لم تكمل إلا سنة  90م في مؤتمر يامنيا.*
*16 فيلو الفيلسوف اليهودي الإسكندري (20م): *

*هذا الرجل كان معاصرا للرب يسوع المسيح وقد أقتبس من أكثر من ثلثي أسفار  العهد القديم على أنها " كتبا مقدسة " و " الكتب المقدسة جدا " و "  الأقوال المقدسة " و" الكلمة المقدسة "، كل أسفار العهد القديم  بالنسبة له مقدسة، ولا يبدو أن لديه خلفية بتقسيم التلمود الثلاثي  المتأخر.*
*17 المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودي يوسيفوس (36 100 ق م): *

*ومن أقوى الشهادات والأدلة، بعد العهد الجديد، لعقيدة وحي أسفار العهد  القديم وقانونيتها هو ما كتبه الكاهن والمؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس الذي عاصر كرازة  تلاميذ المسيح ودمار الهيكل سنة 70 م، والذي حصل على نسخ الأسفار المقدسة، العهد  القديم، الرسمية التي كانت محفوظة في الهيكل قبل دماره مباشرة، بأذن من الإمبراطور  الروماني تيطس، والتي ترجع بالقطع إلى أيام زربابل وعزرا ونحميا في القرنين الخامس  والرابع قبل الميلاد. حيث يقول في كتابه ضد ابيون (8: 1): *
* " لدينا فقط اثنان وعشرون كتابا تحتوى على سجلات كل الأزمنة  الماضية، والتي نؤمن حقا إنها إلهية. خمسة منها لموسى تحتوى على نواميسه وتقاليد  أصل الجنس البشرى حتى وفاته (موسى) ... ومن موت موسى إلى حكم ارتحشتا كتب الأنبياء  الذين جاءوا بعد موسى ما حدث في أيامهم في ثلاثة عشر كتابا والكتب الأربعة الباقية  تحتوى على ترانيم لله ومبادئ سلوكية لحياة البشر. ومن ارتحشتا إلى زماننا كتب  تاريخنا (كل الأشياء سجلت) ولكن لم يقم بنفس السلطان مع أولئك الذين سبقوهم لأنه لم  يكن هناك تعاقب حقيقي للأنبياء منذ ذلك الوقت.*
* ويوجد برهان عملي على كيفية معاملتنا لهذه الكتب، فبرغم المدة  الطويلة التي انقضت حتى الآن لم يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إليها أو أن يحذف شيئاً منها أو  يغير أي شئ منها. بل أنه طبيعي لكل اليهود من يوم الميلاد مباشرة يعتبرون هذه الكتب  هي تعاليم الله ويثابرون فيها وإذا دعت الضرورة يموتون سعداْ لأجلها  ".*
* هذه الشهادة التي يشهدها هذا المؤرخ الذي يحمل بين يديه النسخة الرسمية  المعتمدة التي كانت في الهيكل، كما يشهد هو ذاته بذلك في سيرة حياته، كافية وحدها  لإبطال كل مزاعم وافتراضات ونظريات النقاد الماديين.*
*(1) فهو يؤكد أن كُتّاب الوحي الإلهي والأسفار المقدسة هم موسى  والأنبياء، وأن هذه الكتب جميعا كتبت من أيام موسى إلى ارتحشتا الملك الفارسي  (465-424ق م)، في زمانها الحقيقي الذي شهد له الوحي ذاته وقبل كل الأزمنة التي  توهمها النقاد الماديين.*
*(2) ويؤكد أنه لا يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إلى هذه الكتب أو أن يحذف منها أو أن  يغير منها شيئا. وهذا ضد كل افتراضات وتوهمات النقاد الماديين.*
*(3) وأن هذه الكتب هي " تعاليم الله " ويدافعون عنها حتى  الموت.*
*(4) أن هذه الكتب كتبت في الماضي " الأزمنة الماضية " من 1500  إلى 424ق م قبل كل الأزمنة التي زعمها وأفترضها النقاد.*
*(5) يقسم هذه الأسفار إلى ثلاثة تقسيمات هي: الناموس والأنبياء  والمزامير أو الترانيم والمبادئ العامة. وهو بذلك قريب جدا من تقسيم المسيح، إذ يضم  دانيال مع الأنبياء ويقتصر تقسيمه الثالث على المزامير والأمثال والجامعة ونشيد  الإنشاد. ويذكر 22 كتابا فقط بدلا من 24.*
*18 عزدراس الثاني: *

* يذكر هذا الكتاب الأبوكريفي المنسوب إلى عزرا والذي يرجع تاريخه إلى  حوالي سنة 90م قصة غريبة يقول فيها أن عزرا صلى كي يحل عليه الروح القدس ليكتب  ثانية الأشياء التي كانت في أسفار موسى، فأعلمه الروح القدس أن ينعزل 40 يوما ويأخذ  معه ألواحا (أوراق للكتابة) كثيرة وخمسة كتبة مهرة ثم يشرب من الكأس السرية، وفي  هذه المدة أملى على الكتبة 94 كتابا الأربعة والعشرين الأولين منها للبشر والباقين  للحفظ ككتب خفية.*
* وما يعنينا من هذه الرواية الغريبة هو أنه لدى اليهود 24 كتابا معروفين  على الأقل منذ القرن الخامس ق م وموحى بها. هذه الكتب الأربعة وعشرون هي نفس الكتب  ال 39 لقانون الأسفار القانونية الأولى بتقسيم أسفار صموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام  إلى ستة أسفار وفصل كتب الأنبياء الصغار الاثنى عشر، وكذلك فصل عزرا عن  نحميا.*
*19 تقليد الربيين اليهود: *

* تقول المشنا التي هي أحد جزئي التلمود " المشنا والجمارا "، والتي تضم  تقليد الربيين الخاص بقانونية أسفار العهد القديم العبرية والتي جمعت سنة 180-200م  أن كل أسفار العهد القديم جميعا مقدسة وأنها يجب أن تمس بأيدي طاهرة وغير مدنسة (لا  يمسها إلا المطهرون)، فقد جاء في ياداييم 5: 3 " يقول رابى سيمون بن عزيا (حوالي  100م) سمعت تقليدا من الاثنين وسبعين شيخا ... يقول أن نشيد الإنشاد والجامعة لا  يمسا غير بأيدي مطهرة " والعبارة الأخيرة حرفيا " دنس الأيدي "، أي لا يمسها  إلا المطهرون.*
* وجاء في بابا برزا 14 " يعلم قادتنا ترتيب الأنبياء هكذا يشوع  والقضاة وصموئيل والملوك وإرمياء وحزقيال وإشعياء والأثنا عشر ... وترتيب الكتابات  هكذا: راعوث وكتاب المزامير وأيوب والأمثال والجامعة ونشيد الإنشاد والمراثي  ودانيال ودرج أستير وعزرا والأخبار ". هذان التقسيمان مع أسفار موسى الخمسة  يشكلان التقسيم الثلاثي الذي زعم النقاد أن تقسيماته الثلاثة تشير إلى ثلاث مراحل  زمنية استلزمتها عملية القانونية، مع أن، كما بينا، هذا التقسيم هو أحد تقسيمات  عديدة، بل أنه أقلها انتشارا ولا يثبت مزاعم النقاد بل على العكس يبطلها لأن المشنا  نفسها تساوى جميع الأسفار في القداسة ولا تقول أن هذه التقسيمات الثلاثة نتجت في  ثلاث مراحل زمنية مطلقا بل ولا تشير إلى ما يشبه ذلك. وربما يكون هذا التقسيم قد  جاء نتيجة لترتيب قراءة أسفار العهد القديم على مدار العام في المجامع  اليهودية.*

*20 شهادة الكنيسة في القرون الأولى: *

*اقتبس الآباء الرسوليون في أواخر القرن الأول من أسفار موسى الخمسة  وأسفار يشوع والقضاة وصموئيل والملوك وأستير وأيوب والمزامير والمثال والجامعة  ونشيد الإنشاد وإشعياء وإرمياء وحزقيال ودانيال ويوئيل وعاموس ويونان وحبقوق وصفنيا  وزكريا وملاخى و2مكابيين ويهوديت وطوبيت وبن سيراخ وحكمة سليمان أي من معظم أسفار  العهد القديم العبرية والأسفار القانونية الثانية، وذلك دون أن يسجلوا أو يشيروا  إلى قائمة معينة لأسفار العهد القديم. كما اقتبس أيضا آباء القرن الثاني، يوستينوس  واريناؤس وترتليان واكليمندس الإسكندري من معظم أسفار العهد القديم سواء العبرية أو  القانونية الثانية دون ذكر لقائمة محددة.*
* ثم يقول مليتو أسقف ساردس (حوالي 170م) أنه ذهب إلى الشرق ليعرف عدد  الكتب التي يستخدمها اليهود في فلسطين، كما نقل عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس ك4 ف11:  26 ثم يذكرهم كالآتي: *
* " أسفار موسى الخمسة ... يشوع وقضاة وراعوث والملوك أربعة أسفار،  أخبار الأيام سفران، مزامير داود وأمثال سليمان وأيضا الحكمة والجامعة ونشيد  الإنشاد وأيوب والأنبياء وإشعياء وإرمياء، الأنبياء الاثنى عشر سفر واحدا، دانيال  وحزقيال وعزرا. ومن هذه جعلت المجموعات التي قسمتها إلى ستة كتب  ".*
* والملاحظ في قائمته أنه قسم سفر الملوك الذي دمجه مع صموئيل إلى أربعة  أسفار، وأخبار الأيام إلى سفرين. وأضاف سفر الحكمة من الأسفار القانونية الثانية  ولم يذكر أستير وذكر ترتيب يختلف عن كل الترتيبات السابقة، برغم أنه استقى ترتيبه  هذا من الربيين اليهود مما يدل على أن تقسيم التلمود لم يكن هو التقسيم الشائع في  فلسطين.*
* ويذكر أوريجانوس (185-254م) عند تفسيره للمزمور الأول قائمة تضم 22  كتابا فقط على عدد الحروف الهجائية العبرية وذلك بضم راعوث إلى القضاة والمراثي إلى  إرمياء وعدم تقسيم أسفار صموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام كما فعل ميليتو. وهو بهذا  يتفق مع يوسيفوس وعزدراس والتلمود، في عدد الأسفار العبرية. ثم يضيف إلى قائمته "  سفر المكابيين " كما يضيف باروخ ورسالة إرمياء ويلحقها مع المراثي بسفر إرمياء كسفر  واحد.*
* ويذكر القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي في رسالته الفصحية للعام 365 قائمة  بأسفار العهد القديم تضم 22 كتابا. ولكنه مثل أوريجانوس يختلف في ترتيبه عن ترتيب  التلمود، ومثل أوريجانوس أيضا يلحق باروخ والمراثي والرسالة مع إرمياء كسفر واحد.  ثم يذكر قائمة الكتب القانونية الثانية قائلا: " ولكن للدقة العظيمة أضيف كتابات  ذات ضرورة، لأنه توجد كتب أخرى إلى جانب هذه منضمة حقا في القانون والتي حددها  الآباء ليقرأها المنضمين حديثا إلينا والذين يرغبون للتعلم في كلمة الصلاح: حكمة  سليمان وحكمة سيراخ وأستير ويهوديت وطوبيت ... وهي منضمة في القانون  ".*
* أما القديس جيروم (329-420م): فيذكر نفس التقسيم الثلاثي للتلمود ولكن  مع تقسيم أسفار صموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام إلى 6 كتب. ومجموع قائمته هو 22 كتابا  يضم راعوث إلى القضاة والمراثي إلى إرمياء. ثم يذكر الأسفار القانونية الثانية  الستة.*
* وهكذا وصلت جميع الأسفار المقدسة من موسى النبي إلى يشوع إلى القضاة  إلى صموئيل النبي وداود النبي وسليمان الحكيم إلى اشعياء النبي وإرمياء النبي  وغيرهم من معاصريهم من الأنبياء إلى حزقيال النبي ودانيال النبي إلى نحميا وعزرا  إلى المكابين إلى الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله سالمة ومحفوظة بكل دقة، وسلمها  تلاميذ المسيح ورسله لخلفائهم من آباء الكنيسة، فكانت مع الكنيسة ومع علماء اليهود  وفي مجامعهم في وقت واحد، يتساوى هذا مع ذاك ولم يوجد أي فرق بين ما هو في أسفار  العهد القديم المقدسة التي مع اليهود والتي مع الكنيسة، وصدق وعد الله القائل:  *
*" السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (مر13:  31).*

*
(1) Ant.4:8.

(2) ( 2صم12:7-16؛19:89؛اش1:9-6؛1:11-9؛ار5:23؛ حز23:34،24؛24:37،25؛ هو5:31:10؛مى1:5-5؛ زك9:9،10؛10:12).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الخامس*

*الوثائق التي تثبت صحة العهد القديم واستحالة تحريفه*


*وصلت أسفار العهد القديم من موسى النبي إلى الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه  ورسله سالمة ومحفوظة بدقة شديدة، وقد شهد المسيح لكل كلمة، بل وكل حرف فيها "  فإني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة  واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل " (مت18: 5)، كما بينا في الفصل  السابق.والسؤال الآن هو كيف وصلت إلينا هذه الأسفار منذ الرب يسوع المسيح وحتى  الآن؟ وما هي الوسائل التي وصلت بها إلينا؟ وهل وصلت إلينا هي هي كما تسلمها الرب  يسوع المسيح ورسله؟ وهل حفظها الله بالفعل في رحلتها إلينا عبر التاريخ والبلاد؟  وهل لدينا، الآن، ما يؤكد أن هذه الأسفار، الموجودة لدينا الآن، هي نفسها التي  كتبها الأنبياء والرسل؟ *
*1 - دور الكتبة والماسوريين في نقل وحفظ العهد القديم عبر التاريخ:  *
* كان الله قد سبق وطلب من بني إسرائيل أن يحفظوا كلام الله ووصاياه "  احفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم وشهاداته وفرائضه التي أوصاكم بها " (تث17: 6)،  " احفظوا جميع الوصايا التي أنا أوصيكم بها اليوم " (تث1: 27). وأكد أنه هو  نفسه ضامن لحفظها سالمة وأنه ساهر على كلمته " لأني أنا ساهر على كلمتي  لأجريها " (إر12: 1)، كما حذرهم من أن يزيدوا أو ينقصوا حرفا واحداً أو كلمة  واحدة من المكتوب " لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي  تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها " (تث2: 4). فإلى أي مدى حفظ الله  كلمته؟ وإلى أي مدى حفظ الشعب كلامه وأسفاره المقدسة؟!*
*(1) الكتبة (سوفريم) وتاريخ نسخ ونقل العهد القديم: *
* كانت عملية نقل أسفار، العهد القديم، قديمة قدم التوراة ذاتها، فقد  كانت تتم من الآباء إلى الأبناء عبر الأجيال، من جيل إلى جيل، بكل دقة وأمانة  متناهية، وذلك عن طريق جماعة من الكهنة دعوا بالكتبة (سوفريم - Myrpvs– Sofreim). يقول التقليد القديم في المشنا (Avot1:  1): *
* " أستلم موسى الناموس من سيناء وسلمه ليشوع ويشوع سلمه للشيوخ  والشيوخ سلموه للأنبياء والأنبياء سلموه لرجال المجمع العظيم "(1).  *
* فقد انتشرت الأسفار المقدسة بين اليهود في القديم وشعوب العالم المؤمن  في العهد الجديد عبر القارات والدول والمدن والقرى عن طريق نسخ الكتاب المقدس التي  كانت تنسخ يدوياً، تكتب يدوياً بخط اليد. فقد كان هؤلاء الكتبة مدربين ومتعلمين  النسخ والكتابة، كمهنة مقدسة. وكانوا يحفظون الأسفار المقدسة ويحافظون عليها  وينسخون نسخاً منها للهيكل وللمجامع وللدارسين من الشعب كما كانوا يحفظون النطق  الصحيح لكلمة الله شفوياً. وكان هؤلاء الكتبة موظفين رسميين يعينهم الملك في البلاط  والجيش والهيكل(2).  *
* وكان الكتبة متخصصين في نسخ أسفار العهد القديم، وخاصة أسفار موسى  الخمسة، وهم عادة من الكهنة واللاويين الذين كانت وظيفتهم منذ موسى النبي هي تعليم  الشعب الأحكام والوصايا، الناموس (2أخ10: 30؛ 3: 35). وكان تلاميذ الأنبياء أيضا  يكتبون ما يمليه عليهم الأنبياء، فقد كان باروخ تلميذ إرميا النبي يكتب كلمة الله  التي كان يمليها عليه إرميا ويقرأها للشعب بتكليف منه (أر36)، وكان عزرا كاتباً  ماهراً " في شريعة موسى التي أعطاها الرب اله إسرائيل ... لان عزرا هيّأ قلبه لطلب  شريعة الرب والعمل بها وليعلّم إسرائيل فريضة وقضاء " (عز6: 7و10)، أي أنه كان  كاتبا محترفاً ماهراً في الأسفار المقدسة. وقد قام مع نحميا والشيوخ بعد السبي  بقراءة التوراة أمام الشعب وترجمتها شفويا إلى الآرامية (نح8: 8)، وذلك إلى جانب  تعليم الشعب للناموس والوصايا. وقد ازداد دور هؤلاء الكتبة بعد السبي كمعلمين  ومفسرين لكلمة الله. وقد دعاهم العهد الجديد " بالناموسيين " (لو 25: 10) و " معلمي  الناموس " (أع 34: 5؛ 1تى 17: 1). وكانوا هم علماء اليهود والحراس على نصوص وآيات  العهد القديم وحفظها. وكانوا يقضون وقتا كبيرا في نسخ ونقل أسفار العهد القديم.  وكان عملهم الرئيسي هو حفظ نص العهد القديم ومن ثم استنبطوا عددا من القواعد لحفظ  كل حرف وكل كلمة فيه بدقة بدون زيادة أو نقصان. فقد كانوا كتبة بالمعنى الحرفي.  وكانوا قضاة للناموس. وقد تركز عملهم هذا من القرن الخامس إلى الثالث قبل الميلاد.  *
* وكان يليهم أزواج من العلماء النصيين (زوجوس - Zogos) في القرنين الأول والثاني قبل الميلاد، ثم "  التنائيم - MyaCG - Tanaaim (Tannaim)(3)" أي  المكررين من كلمة " تنا " أي يكرر، أو المعلمين (معلمو المشناه)، وتُستخدَم الكلمة  للإشارة إلى علماء اليهود الذين جاءوا بعد الكتبة (سوفريم) وعاشوا في القرنين الأول  والثاني الميلاديين الذين استمر عملهم من 10 ق م إلى سنة 200م، وقد دون عملهم في  التلمود " التعليم "(5) والذي  انقسم بعد ذلك إلىالمشنا " التكرارات " والجيمارا " المسألة التي تعلم "(6). وقد  دون التلمود بالتدريج من سنة 100 إلى 500م. وكان من الطبيعي أن يعمل التنائيم على  صيانة الكتاب المقدس العبري إذ أن عملهم كان يتعلق بجمع تعاليم معلمي اليهود على  مدى عدة قرون اعتماداً على النص الكتابي.*
*(2) علماء التلمود (100 500 م): *

*وجاء بعد عصر الكتبة، العصر الأول للتقليد، عصر التلمود والذي استمر  من حوالي 100 – 500 م. يقول كل من جيسلر ونيكس (Geisler and  Nex): *
* " بعد العصر الأول للتقليد الذي اتَّبعه كتبة العهد القديم في عصر  السوفريم (حوالي 400 ق م - 200م) ظهر عصر ثانٍ وهو العصر التلمودي (حوالي 100-500م)  وهذا تلاه التقليد الماسوري الشهير (حوالي 500- 900م). وكان عزرا يعمل مع أول هذه  المجموعات حيث كانوا يعتبرون حافظي الكتاب المقدس حتى العصر الذي تلي عصر المسيح.  وفيما بين 100-500م، نما التلمود (التعليم) كمجموعة من القوانين المدنية والدينية  العبرية التي تعتمد على التوراة. ويمثل التلمود بالأساس آراء وقرارات معلمي اليهود  من حوالي عام 300 ق م إلى حوالي عام 500م، وهو يشتمل على قسمين أساسيين: المشنا  والجيمارا (7).  *
* وفي ذلك العصر أمضي العلماء الوقت الكثير في وضع القوانين المدنية  والدينية العبرية. ووضع علماء التلمود نظاماً معقداً بعض الشيء لنسخ كتبهم الدينية.  *
*(3) الماسوريين: *

* وبعد العصر التلمودي جاء عصر التقليد الماسوري، أو عصر الماسوريين،  أي*
*حملة التقليد، من كلمة تقليد ((Tradition: " Trsm - Masoret - ماسورا " أي يسلم (to transmit -  to give over - to hand over)، يسلم التقليد والوحي الإلهي الذي تسلموه من  أسلافهم، من جيل إلى جيل(8)،  وعملوا في الفترة من 500 م إلى 900 م علىوضع العلامات المتحركة وحركات النطق والتي أثبتت كشوف قمران أنها  استمرار لما تم في القرون السابقة للميلاد. كما تولوا مسؤلية تحرير ونسخ ومطابقة  مخطوطات العهد القديم. وكان مركز عملهم في طبرية. وقد كتبوا نسخاً من العهد القديم،  وأطلقوا عليها (النسخة الماسورية) وهي النسخة العبرية المعتمدة الآن. *
* وقد تعامل هؤلاء الكتبة والماسوريون - على مر الأجيال - النص الكتابي  بدرجة عالية من التوقير والقداسة، ومن ثم وضعوا قواعد صارمة لضمان نقل آيات ونصوص  الأسفار المقدسة من مخطوطة إلى أخرى بدقة شديدة حتى لا يقعوا في أي خطأ، فلا يزيدوا  على كلمة الله أو ينقصوا حرفاً واحداً. يقول كل من السير فردريك كنيون  (Sir Fredric Kenyon) مدير المتحف البريطاني الأسبق في كتابه " كتابنا  المقدس والمخطوطات القديمة " و ف. ف بروس (F.F.Bruce) في كتابه " الكتب والرقوق "، أنهم، أي الكتبة  والماسوريين، أحصوا عدد الآيات والكلمات والحروف في كل سفر، وحددوا الحرف  الأوسط في أسفار موسى الخمسة والحرف الأوسط في العهد القديم كله، وعرفوا الآيات  التي تحتوى كلماتها على كل حروف الأبجدية "، وغير ذلك من الحسابات ليذكروا  الأرقام بسرعة(9)!  *
* وقد وضعوا قواعد وخطوات كان يجب أتباعها كما جاءت في التلمود والقواميس  والكتب الكثيرة وهي كما يقول جيسلر وكما جاء في قاموس الكتاب المقدس لصموئيل  دافيدسون (Samuel Davidson) إن الخطوات التالية تُتَّبع بدقة في كتابة  مخطوطة العهد القديم، كما جاء في التلمود: *
*(1) يجب أن يدون درج المجمع على جلد حيوان طاهر.*
*(2) ويجب أن يعده للاستخدام الخاص من قِبَل المجمع شخص يهودي.  *
*(3) يجب أن تُضَم صفحات الدرج معاً بخيوط مأخوذة من حيوانات طاهرة.  *
*(4) يجب أن تحتوي كل صفحة من الجلد على عدد معين وثابت من الأعمدة في  المخطوطة كلها. *
*(5) يجب ألا يقل طول أي عمود عن 48 سطراً وألا يزيد عن 60 سطراً،  ويجب*
*أن يشتمل السطر على ثلاثين حرفاً. *
*(6) يجب أن تحاذي أوائل السطور في النسخة كلها، وإذا وجِدت ثلاث كلمات  دون محاذاة لا يعتد بهذه النسخة. *
*(7) يجب أن يستخدم الحبر الأسود وليس الأحمر أو الأخضر أو أي لون آخر،  ويجب أن يعد طبقاً لمواصفات محددة. *
*(8) يجب أن يتم النقل عن نسخة معتمدة لا يحيد عنها الناسخ بأي حال من  الأحوال *
*(9) يجب ألا يعتمد الناسخ على ذاكرته في تدوين أي كلمة أو حرف حتى ولو  كان أصغر الحروف، وكان على الكاتب أن ينقل فقط عن المخطوطة التي أمام عينيه.  *
*(10) يجب أن يفصل بين كل حرفين ساكنين مسافة شعرة أو خيط. *
*(11) وأن يفصل بين كل فقرتين مسافة تسعة حروف ساكنة. *
*(12) وبين كل سفرين ثلاثة أسطر. *
*(13) يجب أن ينتهي السفر الخامس من أسفار موسى بسطر تام وليس هذا  ضرورياً بالنسبة للأسفار الأخرى. *
*(14) علاوة على ذلك، يجب أن يرتدي الناسخ الثياب اليهودية كاملة.  *
*(15) وأن يغسل بدنه كله. *
*(16) أن يبدأ في كتابة اسم الله بقلم حالما أخرجه من دواة  الحبر.*
*(17) وإن خاطبه ملك أثناء تدوينه لهذا الاسم يجب ألا يلتفت إليه(10).  *
* ويضيف دافيدسون أن كل مخطوطة لا تتبع فيها هذه التعليمات تُدفن في  الأرض أو تُحرق أو تُرسل للمدارس لتُقرأ فيها ككتب مطالعة، ولا تُستعمل في المجامع  ككتب مقدسة. من هذا نرى سبب قلَّة عدد مخطوطات العهد القديم الموجودة عندنا اليوم،  وهو برهان على الصحة للدقة المتناهية التي كان يراعيها النساخ، فإنهم لم يكونوا  يقبلون أية مخطوطة إلا إذا كانت مطابقة تماماً للمخطوطة الأصلية. *
* ويقول جوش ماكدويل (Gosh  McDOWELL) " كان علماء التلمود مقتنعين تماماً أنهم إذا ما  انتهوا من نسخ إحدى المخطوطات فإنهم بذلك قد حصلوا على نسخة مطابقة للأصل، ومن ثم  يمكنهم أن يعتمدوا النسخة الجديدة ويعطوها نفس الصلاحيات "(11).  *
* ويضيف السير فريدريك كنيون في كتابه " كتابنا المقدس والمخطوطات  القديمة " إلى ما سبق: " إن الحرص الشديد الذي كان يتَّبع عند نسخ المخطوطات هو  نفسه السبب في اختفاء النسخ القديمة. فعندما كانت تنسخ المخطوطة طبقاً للمواصفات  الدقيقة المنصوص عليها في التلمود، وبعد أن يتم التحقق من صحتها تماماً كانوا  يقبلونها كنسخة معتمدة، لها نفس قيمة النسخ الأخرى. وإذا تطابقت نسختان تماماً  وبشكل صحيح فإن عنصر القِدَم لم يكن عنصر إيجاب للإبقاء على المخطوطة بل عنصر سلْب،  إذ أن المخطوطة كانت عرضة للبلاء والتلف بمرور الوقت. وكانت النسخة التالفة أو غير  السليمة تفرز حالاً وتعد غير ملائمة للاستخدام. *
* وكان بكل مجمع جنيزة (hzynf – Geniza)(12)وهي خزانة للأشياء القديمة توضع بها المخطوطات التالفة جانباً، ومن هذه  الخزانات تم اكتشاف بعض المخطوطات الأكثر قِدَماً في العصور الحديثة. *
*ومن هنا لم تجري العادة اليهودية على اعتبار النسخة الأقدم من الأسفار  المقدسة هي الأكثر قيمة، ولكن على تفضيل النسخة الأحدث كنسخة سليمة لا يلحقها  التلف. أما النسخ القديمة التي كانت تودع في الجنيزة فكان يصيبها التلف والفناء  بشكل طبيعي إما بسبب الإهمال أو بسبب حرقها بشكل مقصود عندما كانت الجنيزة تمتلئ عن  آخرها. *
* ومن ثم فإن غياب النسخ القديمة جداً للكتاب المقدس العبري لا يجب أن  يثير دهشتنا أو قلقنا. وإذا أضفنا للأسباب التي ذكرناها عصور الاضطهاد المتكررة  (بما فيها من تدمير للممتلكات) التي تعرض لها اليهود، يمكننا تعليل اختفاء  المخطوطات القديمة، كما يمكننا قبول المخطوطات الباقية بما تحفظه لنا - أي النص  الماسوري "(13).  *
* وهكذا سلم لنا الكهنة والكتبة أسفار العهد القديم بكل دقة، بل ولم يكن  التزام هؤلاء الكتبة بالدقة التامة هو وحده المسئول عن سلامتها، بل بالأحرى تبجيلهم  الشديد والمبالغ فيه للكتاب المقدس. تقول المشنا (أبوت 1: 1) " أستلم موسى  التوراة في سيناء وسلمها ليشوع ويشوع سلمها للشيوخ والشيوخ سلموها لرجال المجمع  العظيم وقالوا ثلاثة أشياء: كن متروياً في القضاء، أقم تلاميذ كثيرين، وأعمل  سورا حول التوراة ". كما قال المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودي يوسيفوس: " يوجد  برهان عملي على كيفية معاملتنا لهذه الكتب، فبرغم المدة الطويلة التي انقضت حتى  الآن لم يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إليها أو أن يحزف منها شئاً أو يغير أي شيء منها. بل أنه  طبيعي لكل اليهود من يوم الميلاد مباشرة يعتبرون هذه الكتب هي تعليم الله ويثابرون  فيها وإذا دعت الضرورة يموتون سعداء لأجلها " ويواصل يوسيفوس قوله مقارناً  بين احترام العبرانيين للكتاب المقدس واحترام الإغريق لأدبهم: " إلى أي مدى يمكن  أن يحتمل الإغريق مثل هذا النهج؟ ولو كان بذلك سوف ينقذ أدب الأمة بأكمله من  الدمار، ما قبل الشخص الإغريقي أن يتحمل ألماً شخصياً ضئيلاً. إذ أن الإغريق  يعتبرونها مجرد قصص ألَّفها أدباؤهم وفقاً لإبداعهم، وهم يقنعون بهذه الرؤية حتى  بالنسبة لأقدم مؤرخيهم، إذ أنهم يرون بعض معاصريهم يخوضون في وصف أحداث ليس لهم  فيها طرف، دون أن يتكلفوا عناء البحث والسؤال لدى من يضطلعون على الحقائق "(14).  *
* ومما يبرهن على دقة حفظ كلمة الله في هذه الأسفار كلمة كلمة بدون زيادة  أو نقصان وبكل دقة متناهية هو حفظ الأسماء الأجنبية بنفس الدقة التي كان يكتب بها  أصحابها الأصليون يقول جليسن أركر (Gleason  Archer) متتبعاً روبرت ديك ويلسون (Robert Dick  Wilson,s) من خلال ملاحظاته الرائعة لصحة وموثوقية الكتاب  المقدس منذ زمن الحضارات القديمة التي كانت تحيط بإسرائيل في العهد القديم:  *
* " تحوي الأسفار المقدسة العبرية أسماء ستة وعشرين ملكاً أو أكثر ذُكرت  أسماؤهم في وثائق معاصرة لهؤلاء الملوك. وقد تبين أن هجاء أسماء معظم هؤلاء  الملوك المنقوشة على آثارهم أو المدونة في وثائق ترجع إلى العصر الذي كانوا يحكمون  فيه هو نفس الهجاء الوارد في نصوص العهد القديم. أما اختلافات  الهجاء في البعض الآخر فهي تتفق مع قواعد علم الصوتيات التي كانت سائدة وقت تدوين  النصوص العبرية. وفي حالتين أو ثلاث فقط هناك حروف أو أشكال للهجاء لم يتم التأكد  من تفسيرها حتى الآن. وحتى في هذه الحالات القليلة لا يمكن اعتبار الهجاء الذي ورد  في النص العبري هجاءً خاطئاً. ومن ناحية أخرى، فإن أكثر أسماء ملوك يهوذا  وإسرائيل وجِدت في الوثائق الأشورية المعاصرة لها بنفس الهجاء الذي ورد في النص  العبري الموجود الآن. *
*وفي 144 حالة للنقل من اللغات المصرية والأشورية والبابلية والموآبية  إلى اللغة العبرية وفي 40 حالة أخرى للنقل في الاتجاه المعاكس، أي في 184 حالة تشير  الأدلة إلى أنه على مدى 2300 - 3900 عام تم نقل الأسماء بدقة بالغة في مخطوطات  الكتاب المقدس العبري. فقيام الكتبة الأصليين بتدوينها بهذه الدقة البالغة  ومراعاتهم للقواعد اللغوية الصحيحة، هو دليل رائع على علمهم وحرصهم الشديد، فضلاً  عن ذلك فإن نقل النسَّاخ للنص العبري عبر هذه القرون الطويلة يعد ظاهرة لا مثيل لها  في تاريخ الأدب "(15).  *
* ويواصل ويلسون قائلاً: " ولا ينبغي لدارسي نصوص الكتاب المقدس سواءً  كانوا مهاجمين له أو مدافعين عنه أن يفترضوا ولو لحظة واحدة أن هذه الترجمة الدقيقة  وهذا النقل الصحيح لأسماء الأعلام هو أمر سهل أو عادي. وفي هذا المقام أود أن ألفت  انتباه القارئ الذي ليس له دراية بهذه الأمور إلى أسماء ملوك مصر كما ذكرها مانيتو  وكما تظهر على الآثار المصرية. كان مانيتو رئيس كهنة لهياكل الأوثان في مصر في زمن  بطلميوس فيلادلفيوس أي حوالي 280 ق م وقد ألَّف عملاً عن أسر ملوك مصر، بقيت بعض  أجزائه في أعمال يوسيفوس ويوسابيوس وغيرهم. ومن بين ملوك 31 أسرة يذكر 40 اسماً من  22 أسرة. ومن بين هذه يظهر 49 اسماً على الآثار بشكل يوافق الهجاء الذي ذكره  مانيتو، وهناك 28 اسماً آخر يمكن التحقق منها جزئياً. أما الأسماء الثلاثة والستون  الباقية فلا يمكن التحقق من أي مقطع فيها. وإن كان صحيحاً أن مانيتو نفسه نقل هذه  القوائم من السجلات الأصلية - إذ أن نقله لتسعة وأربعين اسماً بشكل صحيح يؤيد هذا  الفرض- فإن مئات الاختلافات والأخطاء في خمسين أو أكثر من هذه الأسماء التي لم يمكن  التحقق منها لابد أنها ترجع إلى أخطاء مانيتو في النسخ أو أخطاء النسَّاخ الذين  نقلوا النص من بعده "(16).  *
* ويضيف ويلسون أيضاً " أن هناك ما يقرب من أربعين من هؤلاء الملوك عاشوا  في الفترة بين 2... ق م و400 ق م ويظهر كل منهم في تسلسل تاريخي: بالإشارة إلى ملوك  هذه الدولة وملوك الدول الأخرى ... ليس هناك دليل آخر يمكن تصوره على دقة روايات  العهد القديم أقوي من هذه المجموعة من الملوك ". وفي ملاحظة هامشية يحسب ويلسون  احتمال حدوث ذلك عن طريق الصدفة: وحسابياً، فهناك احتمال من بين 750 ألف مليون  مليون مليون احتمال أن تكون هذه الدقة من قبيل الصدفة "(17).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*  وانطلاقاً من هذه البراهين يصل ويلسون إلى النتيجة التالية: " لا  يمكن  إنكار الدليل على أن نسخ الوثائق الأصلية قد وصلت إلينا بشكل صحيح تماماً  على  مدى أكثر من ألفي عام. أما انتقال النسخ التي وجدت منذ ألفي عام على  نحو مماثل  انحداراً من النسخ الأصلية فلا يُعد أمراً ممكناً فحسب، ولكنه،  وكما أوضحنا، أصبح  كذلك عن طريق التماثل بين الوثائق البابلية التي توجد  الآن، والتي لدينا النصوص  الأصلية لها والنسخ المنقولة عنها، حيث يفصل  بينهما آلاف السنين، وكذلك التماثل بين  عشرات المخطوطات البردية التي تبين  عند مقارنتها بالنسخ الحديثة للمؤلفات  الكلاسيكية أنه لم يطرأ على النصوص  سوى تغييرات طفيفة على مدى أكثر من ألفي عام،  كما يتبين ذلك من البراهين  العلمية على الدقة التي نقلت بها أسماء الملوك وطريقة  هجائها الصحيحة  وكذلك المفردات الأجنبية الكثيرة الموجودة في النصوص العبرية "(18).  *
* ويقول ف. ف. بروس (F.F.  Bruce): " وصل نص الكتاب المقدس العبري المكتوب  بحروف ساكنة والذي حرره علماء الماسورا إلى العصر الذي عاشوا فيه*
*بدقة تامة في النقل على مدى ما يقرب من ألف عام "(19).  *
* ويقول وليم جرين (William  Green): أنه " يمكننا أن نقول بثقة إنه ليس هناك نص  آخر باق من العصور القديمة انتقل بمثل هذه الدقة البالغة "(20).  *
*3 مجموعات المخطوطات العبرية وأهم نسخها: *

*أولاً: المخطوطات العبرية: *

*  نظراً لانتشار المسيحية في كل بلاد العالم، وكذلك انتشار مجامع اليهود  في  الكثير من بلاد العالم، فقد انتشرت نسخ الأسفار المقدسة في كل مكان على  الأرض  ويوجد الآن في مكتبات الجامعات ومتاحف العالم عشرات الألوف من  مخطوطات العهد القديم  باللغة العبرية وآلاف أخرى باللغة اليونانية وبلغات  الترجمات الأخرى، سواء الكاملة  أو الجزئية أو التي تضم قصاصات أو أجزاء  صغيرة، وفيما يلي أهم مجموعات هذه  المخطوطات: *
*1  - والمجموعة الأولي من المخطوطات العبرية قام بجمعها بنجامين كينكوت   (1776-1780م) ونشرتها جامعة أكسفورد وتضم 615 مخطوطة للعهد القديم. وبعد  ذلك قام  جيوفاني دي روسي (1784-1788م) بنشر قائمة تحوي 731 مخطوطة. *
*2 - وأهم اكتشاف للمخطوطات في العصر الحديث هي مخطوطات جنيزة القاهرة (21)(جنيزة  مخزن تحفظ فيه الكتب القديمة  والمستهلكة)، حيث تم اكتشاف حوالي 200,...  (مائتي ألف) مخطوطة وقصاصة في معبد بن  عزرا في القاهرة سنة1890 م منها  حوالي 10,... (عشرة آلاف) لأجزاء من أسفار العهد  القديم وترجع للقرنين  السادس والتاسع للميلاد(22).   ويحفظ الآن ما يقرب من نصف هذه المخطوطات التي وجدت بهذا المستودع بجامعة  كامبريدج.  أما الباقي فيوجد في أماكن متفرقة حول العالم. ولقد تعرَّف بول  كال، مدير جنيزة  القاهرة، على أكثر من 120 من المخطوطات النادرة التي  كانت قد أعدتها مجموعة بابلية  من الكتبة الماسوريين. *
*3 - يوجد حوالي 100,... (مائة آلف) مخطوطة في كامبردج، من مجموع  المخطوطات التي اكتشفت في جنيزة القاهرة.*
*4  - وتضم مجموعة فيركوفيتش في مكتبة لينينجراد (بطرسبرج حاليا) بروسيا   1,582 مخطوطة مكتوبة على رقوق، و 725 مخطوطة مكتوبة على ورق، و1,200 قصاصة  من  مخطوطات غير عبرية. هذا بالإضافة إلى 1.200 قصاصة من المخطوطات العبرية  في مجموعة  أنطونين(23).   كما يؤكد كاهل أيضاً على أن هذه المجموعة من المخطوطات والقصاصات أخذت  جميعها من  جينزة القاهرة. وفي مجموعة فيركوفيتش هناك أربع عشرة مخطوطة  عبرية للعهد  القديم*
*ترجع إلى ما بين عامي 929م، و 1121م وكانت أصلاً في جنيزة  القاهرة.*
*5 - ويوجد 161 مخطوطة عبرية في المتحف البريطاني. كما يوجد 146 مخطوطة  في مكتبة بودليان بجامعة أوكسفورد. *
*6  - ويوجد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحدها عشرات الألوف من  المخطوطات  والقصاصات السامية والتي تشكل أسفار العهد القديم 5% منها، أكثر من 500   مخطوطة(24).  *
* وفيما يلي أهم نسخ هذه المخطوطات: *
*(1)  بردية ناش ؛ وترجع للقرن الثاني الميلادي، حصل عليها ناش في مصر   سنة1902م، وكانت تعتبر اقدم مخطوطة قبل اكتشاف لفائف البحر الميت، وتحتوى  على نص  ليتورجى للوصايا العشر وجانب من الشما (من خر2: 20،3؛ تث6: 5،7؛4:  6،5)، أي " أسمع  " وهى الكلمة الأولى من تثنية 4: 6، وهى تعتبر قانون  إيمان إسرائيل لإعلان وحدانية  الله كما جاء في تثنية 4: 6 " أسمع يا  إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد ". وكانت الشما  تمارس في الصلاة يوميا.*
*(2) مخطوطة القاهرة  ؛ التي نسخها موسى بن أشير في طبرية بفلسطين سنة 895 م وهي أقدم مخطوطة   ماسورية، وتحتوى على أسفار يشوع وقضاة وصموئيل 1و2 وملوك 1و2 وإشعياء  وإرميا  وحزقيال والأنبياء الأثنى عشر، وهى موجودة في المتحف البريطاني  وتسمى بالمخطوطة  القاهرية(25).*
*(3) مخطوطة المتحف البريطاني  ؛ (شرقيات 4445) وهى نص كامل لأسفار موسى الخمسة، التوراة، (تك20: 39 -   تث33: 1)، كتبت في الفترة بين سنة 920 و 950 م، وعليها أسم بن اشير.*
*(4) مخطوطة حلب ؛ وتحتوى على العهد القديم كاملاً، نسخها هارون بن موسى بن أشير وتؤرخ  بسنة 900 إلى 925 م، وكانت محفوظة في مجمع اليهود*
*السفرديم بحلب وهى الآن بالقدس.*
*(5) مخطوطة بطرسبرج B3(لينينجراد سابقاً) ؛ وتحتوى على الأنبياء القدامى (إشعياء وارميا وحزقيال) والمتأخرين  (الأثنى عشر)، وترجع لسنة 916 م. *
*(6) مخطوطة بطرسبرج B19a (لينينجراد) ؛ وتحتوى على العهد القديم كاملاً، وقد نسخت سنة 1008 - 1009م على  يد صموئيل بن ياكوب بالقاهرة.*
*ثانياً: المخطوطات غير العبرية: *

*هناك  العديد من المخطوطات للترجمات القديمة التي ترجمت للعهد القديم  وأهمها  الفاتيكانية التي ترجع للقرن الرابع الميلادي والإسكندرية التي ترجع للقرن   الخامس، وهما للترجمة السبعينية اليونانية، وقد وجد ضمن لفائف قمران في  كهف 4  مخطوطات للترجمة السبعينية أيضا تحتوى على أسفار الخروج واللاويين  والعدد وترجع  لسنة 100ق م. أي بعد الترجمة بحوالي 150 سنة واكتشفت أيضا  مخطوطة يونانية للأنبياء  الصغار في منطقة وادي خبرا. وهناك مخطوطة للبشيتا  السريانية مؤرخة بسنة 464 م  بالمتحف البريطاني، ومخطوطة للسريو هيكسابلا  ترجع للقرن الثامن. وهناك مخطوطة على  ورق البردي للترجمة القبطية باللهجة  الصعيدية ترجع إلى سنة 300م بالمتحف البريطاني،  وهناك جزيئات (قصاصات)  ترجع للقرن الرابع والخامس باللغة القبطية باللهجتين  الأخميمية والفيومية،  إلى جانب مخطوطة باللغة العربية ترجع للقرن الثامن. وتمتلئ  مكتبة  الفاتيكان بالمخطوطات القديمة للترجمة اللاتينية خاصة الفولجاتا.*
*ثالثاً: التوراة السامرية: *

*لم تكن التوراة السامرية(…)  إلى وقت قريب معروفة إلا من خلال كتابات الآباء مثل يوسابيوس وجيروم  ولكن  أعيد اكتشاف نصها في دمشق سنة 1616م وتوجد منها كميات كبيرة في مكتبة  بطرسبرج  (لينينجراد) العامة بروسيا، وجامعة كامبردج. ولكن أهم هذه  المخطوطات هو درج الابيش  الموجود مع جماعة السامريين بنابلس والذي ترجمه  إلى العربية الكاهن السامري أبو  الحسن اسحق الصوري. كما وجد منها عدة  أجزاء ضمن مخطوطات قمران. *
*  وهذه التوراة السامرية مأخوذة أصلاً عن الأصل العبري وتتفق معه بدرجة   كبيرة برغم وجود بعض الاختلافات بينهما، وقد ثبت أن معظم هذه الاختلافات هي  لحروف  هجائية أو بسبب الترجمة من لغة إلى أخرى، وهي غير مؤثرة على المعنى  أو العقيدة بصفة  عامة.*
*4 اكتشاف مخطوطات قمران وصحة الكتاب المقدس: *

* وادي قمران القديمة على الشواطئ الشمالية الغربية للبحر الميت، وتعتبر  هذه المخطوطات أو اللفائف، برغم حداثة اكتشافها،(26) من  أثمن مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس بل واكتشافات القرنالعشرين  لأنها ترجع للقرون الثلاثة السابقة للميلاد والقرن الأول  الميلادي (من  حوالي 280 ق. م إلى حوالي 133م)، وتزيد في متوسطها عن أقدم مخطوطة  كانت  بين أيدينا بحوالي1150 سنة، وبالطبع فهي منقولة أو منسوخة عن نسخ أقدم منها   بعشرات بل ومئات السنين، وبالتالي يقترب بعضها من زمن عزرا الكاتب، الذي  جمع كل  أسفار العهد القديم وأعاد تحريرها ونسخها بالروح القدس، بحوالي من  150 إلى 250 سنة،  وقد يكون بعضها منقولاً عن النسخ التي نسخت في زمن عزرا  نفسه، كما أن معظمها موجود  من قبل تجسد الرب يسوع المسيح، الذي أكد صحة كل  حرف وكل كلمة في أسفار العهد  القديم، بقرنين أو ثلاثة قرون. وهى بذلك  تؤكد الاستمرار الطبيعي غير المنقطع في  تواصل النص الأصلي لأسفار العهد  القديم ووصوله إلينا بكل دقة عبر الزمان والتاريخ  وتبطل كل نظريات وأراء  النقاد والليبراليين الذين زعموا دخول إضافات على بعض  الأسفار، مثل  المزامير، وتأخر كتابة البعض الآخر، مثل دانيال، للقرنين السابقين  للميلاد  مباشرة، أو القرن الأول للميلاد، مثل الجامعة، حيث وجدت أجزاء كثيرة لكل   أسفار العهد القديم عدا سفر استير فقط(27).  *
*  وتتكون هذه المخطوطات من أربعين ألف قصاصة، أمكن تجميع خمسمائة كتاب من   بينها كتب عن قوانين الحياة في مجتمع قمران، وأصول التلمذة فيها، مع تفاسير  لبعض  الأسفار، وذلك إلى جانب المخطوطات الكتابية لأسفار العهد القديم.  وتشمل هذه اللفائف  كل أسفار العهد القديم عدا سفر أستير. وذلك إلى جانب  الكتب الدينية الأخرى التي  لطائفة الأسينيين اليهودية. وترجع أقدم اللفائف  وهى لأسفار اللاويين والخروج  وصموئيل إلى ما قبل سنة 250 ق م، إذ يرى  العلماء لفة الخروج (من كهف 4) ترجع لسنة  250ق م، ويرى بعضهم أن لفة لسفر  صموئيل ترجع لحوالي 280ق م، ويرى أحد العلماء أن  هناك لفة لسفر اللاويين  ترجع لسنة 400 ق م.*
*  وقد كتبت هذه اللفائف في معظمها بالخط الآرامي، المربع، وهناك 10 لفائف   تضم أسفار موسى الخمسة وأيوب كتبت بالخط العبري القديم. وكتب الاسم الإلهي "  يهوه "  أحيانا بهذا الخط القديم في بعض اللفائف الأخرى، وحتى سنة 1999م  كان قد وجد عدد 233  مخطوطة وقصاصة من كهوف قمران الأحد عشر، هي: 18 مخطوطة  لسفر التكوين + 3 قصاصات،  و18 للخروج، و17 للاويين، و12 للعدد، و31  للتثنية + 3 قصاصات، و2 ليشوع، و3 للقضاة،  و4 لراعوث، و4 لصموئيل (الأول  والثاني)، و3 للملوك (الأول والثاني)، وواحد لأخبار  الأيام (الأول  والثاني)، وواحد لسفر عزرا – تحميا، و4 لأيوب، و39 للمزامير +قصاصتين،  و 2 للأمثال، و 3 للجامعة، و4 لنشيد الإنشاد، و22 لإشعياء، و 6  لإرميا،  و4 للمراثي، و7 لحزقيال، و8 لدانيال + قصاصة، و10 للأنبياء الصغار + قصاصة.   *
*  وأشهر هذه الأسفار هي تكوين والخروج والتثنية وإشعياء والمزامير ومن  أحسن  وأهم هذه المخطوطات لفتين لإشعياء وأجزاء كاملة من سفر صموئيل ولفة  للمزامير  وتفسير لسفر حبقوق. وفيما يلي أهم هذه المخطوطات الكتابية  والكهوف التي وجدت فيها(28):  *
*1-  كهف1(من15/2إلى9/3/1949م) ويضم أجزاء كثيرة لأسفار التكوين واللاويين   والتثنية والقضاة وصموئيل الأول والثاني والمزامير ولفة طويلة كاملة لسفر  إشعياء  ((1QISa ولفة طويلة، جزئية، أخرى لسفر إشعياء  (1QISb)  وحزقيال ودانيال وأجزاء من تفاسير للمزامير  وميخا وحبقوق وصفنيا وزكريا.  وأعمال أخرى غير كتابية مثل أخنوخ وأقوال موسى (ولم  تكن معروفة قبلاً)،  وسفر اليوبيل وسفر نوح، وشهادة لاوي وطوبيا وحكمة سليمان. وهناك  أيضاً  أجزاء من سفر دانيال وتشمل دانيال 2: 4 (حيث تتغير اللغة من العبرية إلى   الآرامية)، وقد وجد أيضاً في الكهف الأول أجزاء من شروح لأسفار المزامير  وميخا  وصفنيا.*
*2  - كهف 2(مارس سنة 1952م) ويضم أجزاء من حوالي مائة مخطوطة، منها  مخطوطة  لسفر التكوين ومخطوطتان لسفر الخروج وواحدة لسفر اللاويين وأربع مخطوطات   للعدد واثنتان أو ثلاثة للتثنية ومخطوطة واحدة لكل من إرميا وأيوب  والمزامير  ومخطوطتان لراعوث (وصفحة من لفة إشعياء B في قمران).*
*3 – كهف 3(4/3/1952م) ويضم جزئيات من أسفار المزامير وإشعياء ومراثي  وحزقيال ونصفين لدرج نحاسي به خريطة ل 64 موقع سرى لكنوز مخفية.*
*4  – كهف 4 (سبتمبر 1952م) ويضم مئات المخطوطات (حوالي 400) منها حوالي  100  نسخة لأسفار العهد القديم كلها عدا سفر استير، منها جزئيات من سفر الجامعة،   ومنها لفة لسفر صموئيل (4QSamb)  تعتبر اقدم نسخة معروفة للكتاب المقدس وترجع  للقرن الثالث قبل الميلاد  (لسنة 280 ق م)، كما يوجد به عدد من التفاسير لأسفار  المزامير وإشعياء  وناحوم، كما توجد أسفار التثنية وإشعياء وإرميا والأنبياء الصغار  بكثافة  وهذا يدل على حب الدراسة لهذه الأسفار وتفضيلها عن بقية أسفار العهد  القديم،  كما وجد بهذا الكهف نسخة مهمة جدا لسفر دانيال تحتوى على (7:  28؛8: 1) الذي تتغير  فيه اللغة من الآرامية للعبرية مما يؤكد قدم السفر  وانتقاله عبر الأزمنة كما هو.  ومن أهم لفائف هذا الكهف أيضا تفسير لسفر  هوشع (2: 8-14)،(4Q16) مكتوب على رقوق في القرن الأول قبل الميلاد.  *
*5 – كهف 5 (سبتمبر 1952م) ويضم جزء من سفر طوبيا إلى  جانب جزئيات من أسفار التثنية والملوك 1و2 وإشعياء وعاموس والمزامير  والمراثي.*
*6- كهف 6 (27/9/1952م) ويضم من بين جزئياته برديات من أسفار التكوين  واللاويين والتثنية والملوك ونشيد الإنشاد ودانيال.*
*7 - كهوف من7 إلى 10 وتضم أجزاء قليلة من أسفار العهد  القديم.*
*8  - كهف 11(يناير وفبراير 1956م) ويضم لفة من أهم لفائف قمران تشكل  أجزاء  من41 مزموراً (من مزمور 50 إلى 101) بما فيها مزمور151 الذي كان معروفا في   اللغة اليونانية فقط، مكتوباً على جلد سميك من العصر الهيرودسى، وذلك إلى  جانب 36  مزمور آخر من المزامير التي تقع فيما بين 93 إلى 150، وثلاث نسخ  منها جزء جيد من  سفر اللاويين (11Qlevb) وترجوم (تفسير) آرامي لسفر أيوب.*
*5 دقة حفظ كلمة الله في هذه المخطوطات: *

*انتقلت  أسفار العهد القديم من جيل إلى جيل عن طريق النسخ اليدوي بدقة  متناهية،  وكان الكهنة واللاويون والأنبياء والملوك والكتبة واتباع الفرق الدينية   المختلفة، كالاسينيين الذين وجدت لفائفهم في كهوف قمران، ينقلون نسخهم  الخاصة من  النسخة الرسمية المعتمدة التي كانت تحفظ عادة إلى جوار تابوت  عهد الرب وفي الهيكل.  وكانت هناك دائماً صلة قوية وسلسلة واحدة متصلة، لا  تنقطع، بين نسخ الأسفار المقدسة  التي كتبها الأنبياء والرسل وبين الكتاب  المقدس كما هو بين أيدينا في القرن العشرين  في كل اللغات المترجم إليها،  وهنا يتبادر إلى ذهن القارئ سؤال مهم هو ؛ هل يملك  علماء الكتاب المقدس  نسخة دقيقة ومطابقة للأصل كماخرجت  من أيدي الرسل والأنبياء كتبة الوحي الإلهي؟ والإجابة هي: نعم!!  لأن  علماء الكتاب المقدس يمتلكون آلاف النسخ والمخطوطات، سواء الجزئية أو  الكاملة  من أسفار العهد القديم، منها مئات النسخ التي ترجع للقرون الثلاثة  السابقة للميلاد  والقرن الأول الميلادي(29).
*
*  فقد مارس الكتبة الذين كانوا ينسخون هذه الأسفار عملهم بدقة شديدة، كما   بينا، وقد تبرهن لنا ذلك بشكل عملي بعد اكتشاف مخطوطات قمران. فقد كانت  أقدم نسخة  موجودة للعهد القديم، حتى سنة 1947م، ترجع إلى القرن العاشر  للميلاد، أي بينه وبين  الرب يسوع المسيح حوالي 1... (ألف) سنة ومع ذلك كان  كل اليهود والمسيحيين واثقين أن  لديهم كلمة الله كما سلمت منذ البدء. وقد  تبرهنت هذه الثقة بصورة عملية وعلمية بعد  اكتشاف مخطوطات قمران ابتداء من  سنة 1947. فهل كان المؤمنون في حاجة لاكتشاف مثل  هذه المخطوطات ليتأكدوا  من صحة إيمانهم بالكتاب المقدس؟ والإجابة ؛ كلا!! فهم  واثقون من وعد الله  الذي وعد بحفظ كلمته، إنما سمحت عناية الله لمثل هذه المخطوطات  المكتشفة  أن ترى النور لترد على الذين ادعوا أن أسفار العهد القديم كتبت بعد   الأنبياء بسنين كثيرة، وبرهان للذين ادعوا وجود تحريف أو تغيير أو تبديل في  أسفار  الكتاب المقدس على بطلان مزاعمهم!!! فقد أكدت مخطوطات قمران على  ثلاث حقائق جوهرية  ؛ *
*الأولى: هي  وجود نسخ كثيرة لكل سفر من أسفار العهد القديم، عدا سفر واحد هو سفر   أستير، وكلها ترجع للقرون الثلاثة السابقة للرب يسوع المسيح والقرن الأول  للميلاد،  مع ملاحظة أن هذه المخطوطات منقولة عن مخطوطات أخرى أقدم منها  ترجع لأيام عزرا  الكاتب، وبالتالي أصبح لدينا مخطوطات للعهد القديم ترجع  لقبل تجسد الرب يسوع المسيح  وتلاميذه بسنوات طويلة، ومخطوطات معاصرة له،  وزال الفارق الزمني بين أقدم مخطوطة  كانت لدينا وبين الرب يسوع المسيح، بل  وأصبح لدينا مخطوطات ترجع لقبل تجسده بمئات  السنين. ويجب أن نتذكر أن  الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله أكدوا وحي كل كلمة بل  وكل حرف وكل نقطة  في أسفار العهد القديم كما كانت في أيامهم، كما بينا!!  *
*والثانية: هي  إيمان اليهود في كل العصور بوحي وقداسة هذه الأسفار فقد اقتبسوا منها   واستشهدوا بها في كتاباتهم بنفس الأسلوب والطريقة التي اقتبس واستشهد بها  العهد  الجديد. فقد استخدموا تعبيرات مثل " ما أمر به الله خلال موسى وخلال كل خدامه  الأنبياء " الذين ساووا فيها بين أسفار موسى النبي وجميع الأنبياء  باعتبارها جميعاً كلمة الله. ومثل الصيغة المقدسة " مكتوب  " في مقدمة  اقتباسات كثيرة من أسفار كثيرة مثل أسفار موسى الخمسة وإشعياء  وحزقيال وهوشع وعاموس  وميخا وناحوم وزكريا وملاخي. وجاء في إحدى كتاباتهم  " الوثيقة الصادوقية " قول  الكاتب أن ناموس موسى لا يمكن أن ينتهك وسيحرم  الإنسان الذي " ينتهك كلمة  واحدة من ناموس موسى ". وكانت هذه الوثيقة تستخدم عبارات " كلمة  الله "، " قال هو "، " قال الله "، "  كتاب الناموس "، " قال موسى  "، كمقدمة لاقتباساتها من  أسفار العدد والتثنية وإشعياء وعاموس وهوشع  وزكريا وملاخي، واقتبست من سفر الأمثال  كسفر مقدس وكلمة الله واستخدمت  عبارة " الناموس والأنبياء " مرتين  للإشارة إلى كل أسفار العهد القديم. *
*والثالثة: هي  عصمة أسفار الكتاب المقدس ودقة حفظها على مر العصور بدون زيادة أو  حذف أو  تغيير أو تبديل، وصحة كل كلمة وكل حرف فيها والتأكد من تطبيق القواعد التي   وضعها الكتبة لعمل نسخ منها بكل أمانة ودقة!! *
* وكان  النقاد قد زعموا، قبل اكتشاف هذه المخطوطات أنه لو تم  اكتشاف مخطوطات  أقدم للكتاب المقدس، العهد القديم، لأثبتت أن العهد القديم قد أعيدت   صياغته مرات كثيرة عبر القرون الماضية!!*
*  ولكن خاب أمل هؤلاء النقاد، فقد جاءت النتيجة عكسية تماما، بعد  اكتشاف  هذه المخطوطات!! فقد ترجمت إلى الإنجليزية ودرسها العشرات بل المئات من   العلماء والنقاد ولم يجدوا بها نصاً واحداً يخالف العقيدة المسيحية!!  *
* ونناقش فيما يلي بعض النماذج التي تدل على دقة نقل أسفار العهد القديم  الكتاب المقدس وحفظه عبر مئات السنين وعشرات القرون: *
*(1) دراسة سفر إشعياء: فقد قام العلماء بعمل مقارنة بين لفه لسفر  إشعياء ترجع لسنة 916م ولفة أخرى لسفر إشعياء (إشعياء A)  من مخطوطات قمران وترجع لسنة 125 ق م، بفارق  زمني قدره حوالي 1050 سنة،  وكانت النتيجة مذهلة، فقد تبين لهم حقيقة حفظ الله  لكلمته والدقة  المتناهية والتي وصلت بها إلينا، وكانت النتيجة كالآتي ؛ فقد وجدوا  في 166  كلمة من ص53 تساؤل حول 17 حرفاً، عشرة منها في حروف الهجاء وأربعة في  طريقة  الكتابة، دون أي تأثير على المعنى، وثلاثة حروف في كلمة " نور "  الموجودة في آية 11  والتي وجدت في الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية. ثم وجدت  مخطوطة أخرى لسفر إشعياء(30)  (إشعياء B) تتفق بصورة أدق وأروع مع المخطوطة  الماسورية.*
*ويقول  ميللر باروز: " من الأمور العجيبة أنه على مدى ما يقرب من ألف عام  لم  يطرأ على النص تغيير يذكر. وكما أشرت في بحثي الأول عن هذه المخطوطة*
*فإن أهميتها الرئيسية تكمن في إثباتها لصحة التقليد الماسوري "(31).  *
*ونظراً لأن سفر إشعياء ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أجزاء من ص 1 إلى 35 ومن  ص36إلى  39 ومن ص 40 إلى 66، القسم الأول منها (من ص1-35)، وكله تقريباً، هو  قسم  تعليمي وعظي تذكيري " إعلان كلمه الله " أو " إرادة الله " وهو  أيضاً قسم  نبوّي ليس به روايات تاريخية أو غيرها إنما هو إعلان لنبي إسرائيل.  والقسم  الثاني (ص 36-39) وهو أربعة إصحاحات تاريخية تحتوى على رواية واحدة بسيطة   لأحداث محدودة في حكم الملك حزقيا. والجزء الثالث والذي يمتد من ص 40 إلى  66 هو جزء  نبوّي مثل الأول ولكنه في الأغلب نبوات مسيانيه وأخروية. ومن  هنا قال النقاد أن  الإصحاحات من (1-39) كتبها كاتب واحد ركز على دينونة  الله لإسرائيل بسبب خطاياهم،  بينما الإصحاحات من (40-60) كتبها كاتب آخر  ركز على نعمة الله!! وقال بعضهم أن هناك  كاتب ثالث كتبت الإصحاحات من  (36-39)!!*
*  وقد برهنت هذه المخطوطات على وحدة سفر إشعياء وذلك عكس النقاد تماماً!!   فعلى الرغم من شهادة المسيح وتلاميذه لوحدة كاتب سفر إشعياء وشهادة سفر  يشوع بن  سيراخ (180 ق م) والترجمة اليونانية السبعينية، وكذلك المؤرخ  والكاهن اليهودي  المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح يوسيفوس (36-100م)، وجميع علماء  اليهود بذلك، فقد برهنت  مخطوطات قمران على حقيقة وحدة سفر إشعياء وأن  كاتبه بالروح القدس هو شخص واحد هو  إشعياء النبي. ولم تلمح أو تشر من قريب  أو من بعيد إلى عكس ذلك، بل تكلمت عن السفر  كله من ص 1 إلى ص 66 على أنه  سفر واحد لكاتب واحد هو إشعياء النبي. *
* (2) دراسة سفر الخروج(ù)Professor  Enigma , Evedences: كان  هناك موضوع واحد في سفر الخروج درسه العلماء وناقشوه كثيراً وهو ما  جاء  في خروج (1: 5) والذي يقول " وكانت جميع النفوس الخارجين من صلب يعقوب  سبعين  نفساً " في حين يقول نص الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية " خمسة وسبعين  نفساً "! وقد  اقتبس القديس استيفانوس من هذه الترجمة في (أع7: 14) قوله "  خمسة وسبعين نفساً "!!  مثل بقية المسيحيين في فجر المسيحية الذين استخدموا  الترجمة السبعينية وكانوا لا  يرون بها شيئاً غير ملائم!! وقد تم حل هذه  المعضلة عند اكتشاف مخطوطة للخروج  (4Q Exoda)  فتذكر هذه المخطوطة أن عدد هؤلاء " خمسة وسبعون  نفساً " متطابقة مع  الترجمة السبعينية وخطاب استيفانوس في سفر الأعمال!! وهذا يؤكد  لنا وجود  نسخة دقيقة مع القديس استيفانوس وهي نفسها التي كانت مع مستمعيه من شيوخ   اليهود.*
*  سأل السير فردريك كنيون " هل النص المعروف بالماسوري المأخوذ من  نسخة  كانت موجودة عام 100م، يمثل النص الأصلي الذي كتبه كتَّاب العهد القديم؟   ". وقد جاءت مخطوطات البحر الميت لتقول: نعم. بالتأكيد! *
*6 شهادة كتب اليهود الأخرى لنص العهد القديم: *

*(1) التراجم الآرامية: *

*كانت  المجامع اليهودية تمارس ترجمة شفوية من العبرية إلى الآرامية منذ  القرن  الخامس قبل الميلاد، وترجع هذه الترجمات الشفوية إلى زمن عزرا ونحميا  اللذين  لما عادا إلى أورشليم بعد السبي وجدا الشعب يتكلم لغة مهجنة لذا  اضطروا إلى قراءة  الأسفار بلغتها العبرية ثم ترجموها شفوياً إلى الآرامية  التي يتكلم بها الشعب.  وازدادت الحاجة إلى هذه الترجمة الشفوية مع الوقت  حتى اتخذت الصفة الرسمية في  المجامع. وكان المترجم يدعى " ميترجمان "  وكانت ترجمته تدعى " ترجوم - Targum  " أي ترجم. وقد ظلت هذه الترجمة تتم شفوية حتى  دونت في القرن الخامس  الميلادي تقريبا. ودعي الكتاب المدون فيه هذه الترجمة " ترجوم  ". وأهم هذه  الترجمات هي ترجوم انكيلوس للأسفار الخمسة الأولى أو التوراة  وترجوم  يوناثان بن أوزيل للأنبياء، ويعتقد أنهما كتبا في القرن الخامس الميلادي.   وأصبحا كلاهما كتابين رسميين في اليهودية. ويميل الأول إلى الترجمة الحرفية   المحافظة على القديم ويميل الثاني إلى التفسير. وهناك ترجومات عديدة ظهرت  بعد ذلك.  ويقول لنا جيسلر ونيكس كيف نشأت التراجم: *
* " هناك أدلة(32)على   أن الكتبة كانوا ينقلون الأسفار المقدسة العبرية شفهياً إلى اللهجة  الآرامية  العامية منذ زمن عزرا (نح8: 1-8). وهذه التفاسير لم تكن ترجمات  بالمعنى الدقيق  للكلمة، ولكنها كانت وسائل مساعدة لفهم اللغة العتيقة  للتوراة ... وترجع الحاجة  إليها إلى أن العبرية أصبحت شيئاً فشيئاً غير  مألوفة كلغة للحديث بين عامة الشعب.  وبانتهاء القرن الأول قبل الميلاد  استمرت هذه الظاهرة بالتدريج حتى شملت كل أسفار  العهد القديم وأصبح لكل  منها تفسيره الشفهي (الترجوم). وفي خلال القرون الميلادية  الأولي، دوَّنت  هذه التراجم وانتشر النصّ الرسمي لها، إذ أن الأسفار القانونية  العبرية  ونصوصها وتفسيرها كان قد تمَّ إقرارها قبل انعقاد مجمع يامنيا لعلماء   اليهود (حوالي 90م) وطرد اليهود من فلسطين عام 135م. ويبدو أن أقدم نسخ  الترجوم قد  دوِّنت بالآرامية الفلسطينية إبان القرن الثاني الميلادي، إلا  أن هناك أدلة تشير  إلى وجود نسخ من الترجوم سابقة على العصر المسيحي ". *
*  ويذكر جيسلر ونيكس تفاصيل أكثر عن بعض التراجم الهامة: " إبان القرن   الثالث الميلادي، ظهر في بابل ترجوم آرامي للتوراة ... وينسب التقليد هذه  النسخة  إلى أونكيلوس ... كما وجد ترجوماً بابلياً آرامياً آخر مع أسفار  الأنبياء (الأولين  والمتأخرين) ويعرف باسم ترجوم يوناثان بن عزئيل. وهو  يرجع إلى القرن الرابع  الميلادي، وهو فضفاض فيما يتعلق بتفسيره للنص. وكل  من هاتين النسختين كانت تقرأ في  المجامع. ولأن الأسفار المعروفة بالكتب لم  تكن تقرأ في المجامع، لم يكن هناك داع  للاحتفاظ بنسخ رسمية منها، رغم أنه  كانت هناك نسخ غير رسمية يستخدمها الأفراد.  وإبان منتصف القرن السابع  الميلادي ظهر ترجوم للتوراة أُطلق عليه اسم ترجوم يوناثان  المزيف ... كما  ظهر ترجوم أورشليم أيضاً حوالي عام 700م ولكن لم يتبق سوى بعض  أجزائه "(33).  *
*ويقول  ف.ف. بروس عن الترجوم بشكل أكثر تشويقاً: " إبان القرون التي  اختتمت عصر  ما قبل الميلاد تنامت ظاهرة مصاحبة التفسير الشفهي باللغة الآرامية   العامية للقراءات العامة للأسفار المقدسة في المجامع. وكان من الضروري إزاء  تضاؤل  معرفة العامة من الشعب باللغة العبرية كلغة للحديث أن يكون هناك  تفسير لنصّ الأسفار  المقدسة بلغة يعرفونها حتى يمكنهم فهم ما كان يُقرأ.  وكان المسئول عن إلقاء هذا  التفسير الشفهي يسمي الميتورجمان (المترجم أو  المفسر) وكان التفسير نفسه يسمي  الترجوم. *
*  ولم يكن يسمح للميتورجمان أن يقرأ من خلال درج مكتوباً، حتى لا يعتقد   جمهور الحاضرين خطأً أنه يقرأ الأسفار المقدسة الأصلية. أما بالنسبة للدقة،  فلم يكن  يسمح إلا بترجمة آية واحدة فقط من التوراة وما لا يزيد عن ثلاث  آيات من أسفار  الأنبياء في المرة الواحدة. وبمرور الوقت دوَّنت هذه  التفاسير "(34).  *
*  ويقول ج. أندرسون في كتابه " الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله " إلى أن:   الفائدة العظمى لكتب الترجوم الأكثر قدماً تكمن في البرهان على أصالة النص  العبري  عن طريق إثبات أن النص العبري الذي كان يوجد في عصر تدوين كتب  الترجوم هو نفسه  النصّ الذي لدينا اليوم "(35).  *
*(2) المشنا (200م): اكتمل تدوين المشنا (hnQm – Mishnah  - تكرار أو تفسير أو تعليم) حوالي عام 200م،  وكانت عبارة عن خلاصة  الشريعة الشفهية منذ عصر موسى. وتمَّ تدوينها باللغة العبرية،  وكانت تتضمن  التقاليد والتفاسير الشفهية للشريعة. وما تحويه من اقتباسات كتابية  تشابه  النصّ الماسوري إلى حد بعيد وتعدّ شاهداً على موثوقيته(36).*
*(3) الجيمارا: دوَّنت الجيمارا (armf – Gemara  - وتعني يكمل أو ينجز أو يتعلَّم) باللغة  الآرامية، وكانت في الأساس  شرحاً مكملاً للمشنا. وقد وجد منها نسختان: الجيمارا  الفلسطينية (حوالي  200م) والجيمارا البابلية وهي الأكبر حجماً والأكثر مرجعية  (حوالي 500م) (37).  *
*  وتسهم هذه الشروح (المدونة بالآرامية) التي ارتبطت بالمشنا في تحقيق   موثوقية النصّ الماسوري. وتشكل المشنا مع الجيمارا الفلسطينية التلمود  الفلسطيني،  ومع الجيمارا البابلية التلمود البابلي. المشنا + الجيمارا  الفلسطينية = التلمود  الفلسطيني. المشنا + الجيمارا البابلية = التلمود  البابلي.*
*(4) المدراش: كان المدراش (100 ق م - 300 م – Qrdm – Midrah)  عبارة عن الدراسات العقائدية للنصّ العبري للعهد  القديم. والاقتباسات  الكتابية في المدراش مأخوذة عن النصّ العبري. كان المدراش  (الدراسة أو  التفسير النصّي) تفسيراً عقائدياً ووعظياً للأسفار العبرية المقدسة  مدوناً  بالعبرية والآرامية. وتم جمع المدراشيم (جمع مدراش) بين عامي 100 ق م و300   م. وينقسم المدراش إلى جزأين رئيسيين الهلاكا Halakah أي إجراء، وهو يختص بالتوراة فقط، والهاجادا  Hagada  إعلان أو تفسير، وهي شروح للعهد القديم كله، وقد  اختلفت كتب المدراش عن  الترجوم، فالأولى كانت في الحقيقة شروح أما الأخيرة فكانت  ترجمات. ويشتمل  المدراشيم على بعض العظات التي كانت تُلقي قديماً في المجامع والتي  تدور  حول العهد القديم وما به من أمثال ومواعظ(38).  *
*  وهكذا وصل إلينا نص أسفار العهد القديم سالما وبدقة متناهية. وتحقق  قوله "  لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا   وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها " (تث2: 4). وحقق الله وعدة القائل:   *
*" لأني أنا ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها " (إر12: 1).*

*
* (1)Ency.Judaica. Sofreim.



 (2) أنظر 2صم 17:8؛ 1مل 3:4؛ 2مل 18:18.

 (3) موسوعة اليهود واليهودية والصهيونية و Tannaim Judaica Ency.

 (5) التلمود Talmud – dBmlG كلمة مشتقة من الجذر العبري " لامد " الذي يعني  الدراسة والتعلم كما في عبارة " تلمود توراه "، أي " دراسة الشريعة ".  ويعود كل من كلمة " تلمود " العبرية وكلمة " تلميذ " العربية إلى أصل سامي  واحد. وينقسم التلمود إلى المشناه والجماراه. وتبلغ أقسام المشناه ستة،  وتُسمَّى " سداريم "، وهي أيضاً أقسام التلمود الأساسية (وذلك باعتبار أن  الجماراه تعليق على المشناه وشرح لها). وتنقسم السداريم بدورها إلى أسفار  تُسمَّى " ماسيختوت " تنقسم بدورها إلى فصول تسمَّى " براقيم " (Ency.  Judaica وموسوعة اليهود واليهودية والصهيونية، عبد الوهاب المسيري).

 (6) الجماراه (Gemara – armf) كلمة آرامية تعني " التتمة " أو " التكملة "  أو " الدراسة ". وهي عبارة عن التعليقات والشروح والتفسيرات التي وضعها على  المشناه الفقهاء اليهود الذين يسمَّون بالشراح (أمورائيم) في الفترة 220 ـ  500م. وهي تأخذ عادةً شكل أسئلة وأجوبة. وتُعَدُّ الجماراه جزءاً من  الشريعة الشفوية. لكن تسميتها بالجماراه، أي " المكملة "، هي من قبيل  المجاز. وهناك جماراتان إحداهما فلسطينية والأخرى بابلية. ويبلغ عدد كلمات  الأولى نحو ثلث عدد كلمات الثانية.

 (7) (Geisler, Gen.Int.Bib., 306.

 (8) Ency. Judaica.

 (9) F.F.Bruce The Books and the Parchments 114 & Fredric Kenyon , Our Bible and the Ancient manu******s 4th edition 47.



 (10) Davidson, The History Text of the Old Testament, 89.

 (11) Josh McDowell, The New Evidence That Demands A Verdict 74.

 (12) Ency. Judaica.

 (13) Sir Fredric Kenyon , Our Bible and the Ancient manu******s 43.

 (14) Josephus Against Apion 8:1.





 (15)Wilson, A Scientific Investigation of the Old Testament, 64, 71.

 (16)Ibid. 71-72.

 (17) Ibid. 74-75.

 (18) Ibid. 65.

 (19) Bruce, Books and Parchment 178.

 (20) Green, General Introduction to the Old Testament 81.

 (21) See Ency. Judaica. Geniza.

 (22) Kahle, the Cairo Geniza 13.

 هذا المعبد كان حتى عام 882 م كنيسة باسم الملاك ميخائيل

 (23)Wurthwein, the Text of the Old Testament 23.

 (24) Goshen-Gottstein, Bible Manu******s in the U. S, 30.

 (25) Bruce, Books and Parchments 115-16.



 (…) يرجع وجود السامريين إلى ما بعد سنة 720ق م عندما استوطن جماعة من غير  اليهود السامرة بعد سبى إسرائيل إلى أشور بواسطة شلمناصر ملك أشور والذي  أتى " بقوم من بابل وكوث وعوا وحماه وسفراوييم وأسكنهم في مدن السامرة عوضا  عن إسرائيل " وأمر بإرسال كاهن لعيلمهم الشريعة اليهودية "، فأتى واحد من  الكهنة الذين سبوهم من السامرة وسكن في بيت إيل وعلمهم كيف يتقون الرب "،  فعبدوا الرب إلى جانب آلهتهم الوثنية (2مل 17). ويحتمل أن التوراة أو أجزاء  منها نقلت إليهم في ذلك الوقت. وقد يفسر ذلك قبولهم فقط لأسفار موسى  الخمسة دون بقية العهد القديم. ولكن غالبية العلماء يرون أنها نقلت إليهم  سنة 432 ق م عندما طرد نحميا واحد من بنى يهويا داع الكاهن، والذي كان صهرا  لسنبلط الحوراني، من اليهودية فذهب إلى السامرة وأسس جماعة فيها وأقام  هيكلا على جبل جرزيم منافسا لهيكل أورشليم.



 (26) وترجع قصة اكتشاف هذه المخطوطات إلى راعي أغنام بدوي اسمه " محمد "  كان يبحث عن معزة ضائعة في مارس 1947، فرمى حجراً في ثقب في تل على الجانب  الغربي للبحر الميت، على بعد ثـمانية أميال جنوب أريحا، واندهش وهو يسمع  صوت تحطيم آنية فخارية، فدخل ليستكشف الأمر، فوجد أواني فخارية كبيرة تحتوي  على لفائف من الجلد ملفوفة في أنسجة كتانية. ولما كانت الأواني الفخارية  مغلقة بإحكام، فقد بقيت المخطوطات في حالة ممتازة لمدة نحو 1900 سنة، فقد  وضعت تلك المخطوطات داخل الأواني عام 68م.

  وقد اشترى رئيس دير السريان الأرثوذكس بأورشليم خمساً من تلك المخطوطات،  كما اشترى الأستاذ سكنك من الجامعة العبرية بأورشليم ثلاثاً، وكتب في  مذكراته عنها يقول : " لعل هذا واحد من أعظم الاكتشافات في فلسطين، أكثر  جداً مما توقعنا ". وفي فبراير (شباط) سنة 1948 اتصل رئيس الدير السرياني  بالمدرسة الأمريكية للبحوث الشرقية في أورشليم وأخبرهم عن المخطوطات. وكان  المدير شاباً عالماً يهوى التصوير أيضاً، اسمه جون تريفر، فقام بجهد خارق  في تصوير كل عمود من مخطوطة سفر إشعياء وهي بطول 24 قدماً وعرض عشر بوصات  وحمّض الأفلام بنفسه وأرسل بعض الصور منها إلى الدكتور أولبرايت من جامعة  جون هوبكنز، الذي كان يُعتبر عميد علماء الحفريات الكتابية. فأرسل رده  برجوع البريد يقول : " تهانيَّ القلبية على اكتشاف أعظم مخطوطة في عصرنا  الحديث. يا له من اكتشاف مذهل ! ولا يمكن أن يوجد ظل شك في العالـم كله في  صحة هذه المخطوطة " وقال أنها ترجع لسنة 100 ق م (See Encyclopedia Judaica  Dead Sea ***olls).

 (27) Donald W. Parry and Stephen D. Ricks The Dead Sea ***olls and the Bible. What the ***olls teach us about the Bible.



 (28) لمراجعة ذلك تفصيلياًَ أرجع لـ http//home.flash.net/~hoselton/deadsea/caves.htm

 See also : Ayala Sussman and Ruth Peled The Dead Sea ***olls



 (29) Charles F. Pfeiffer The Dead Sea ***olls and the Bible 101- 119.& John Allegro Dead Sea ***olls 58- 83.



 (30) ويقول ف ف. بروس : أن هناك مخطوطة أخرى غير كاملة لسفر إشعياء وُجدت  مع المخطوطة الأولى، وأطلق عليها " إشعياء B" تمييزاً لها عن الأولى، وهي  تتفق بصورة رائعة مع النص الماسوري العبري الذي بين أيدينا بنسبة تزيد على  95% منه. أما الخمسة بالمائة الباقية فهي اختلافات ناتجة عن زلات النسْخ أو  اختلافات في أشكال الكلمات ". Archer, Survey of the Old Testament  Introduction 19.

 (31) Burrows, TDSS, 304.& Josh McDOWELL the NEDV.

 (ù) Professor Enigma , Evedences



 (32) Geisler & Nix. A General Introduction to the Bible, 304, 305.

 (33) Ibid. 304, 305.

 (34) Bruce, Books and Parchments, 133.

 (35) Anderson, The Bible the Word of God 17.

 (36) Geisler, GIB, 502 & Ency. Judaica. Mishnah.

 (37) Ibid. 502 & Ency. Judaica. Gemara.

 (38) Ibid. GIB 306 & Ency. Judaica. Midrash.

 - 108 -​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل السادس*

*إنجيل واحد أم أربعة أناجيل؟*



*الإنجيل ونوع الوحي فيه*

*1 معنى الإنجيل: *

*يتصور البعض أن الإنجيل نزل على المسيح من السماء بنفس الطريقة والكيفية  التي يعتقدونها في القرآن، أي نزل به جبريل من السماء على قلبه في آيات وسور "  لفظاً ومعنى "!! أو بطرق الوحي المتنوعة، ويزعمون أن هذا الإنجيل هو إنجيل  واحد ؛ إنجيل المسيح (عيسى)! وأنه مفقود!! وأن الأناجيل الأربعة وبقية العهد الجديد  ما هي إلا أحاديث للمسيح وسيّر ذاتية له كُتبت بأقلام البشر، من تأليف تلاميذه أو  غيرهم، وليس وحي منزل من السماء، وبالتالي فلا يعتد بها!! وهذه الأقوال تعبر عن عدم  فهم لشخص المسيح وطبيعة رسالته، وسوء فهم لكلمة إنجيل ذاتها.*
* فقد وردت كلمة " إنجيل " في العهد الجديد 19 مرة وفي معظمها (14  مرة) تعني " إنجيل المسيح " ؛ " بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن  الله " (مر1: 1)، " ملء بركة إنجيل المسيح " (رو29: 15)(1)، و "  و" إنجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح "، وإنجيل ابنه، ابن الله، المسيح " فان الله  الذي اعبده بروحي في إنجيل ابنه (المسيح) " (رو9: 1)، ويوصف أيضا ب "  إنجيل مجد الله المبارك " (1تي11: 1). و " إنجيل  خلاصكم "*
* (أف13: 1). و " إنجيل السلام " (أف15: 6). و"  إنجيل الله " (1تس8: 2؛ 1بط17: 4). *
* وقد وردت كلمة الإنجيل معرفة 30 مرة وكلها تعني جوهر كرازة وعمل المسيح  والبشارة به أو الكرازة بعمل الخلاص الذي تم فيه، فالمسيح نفسه، شخصه  وعمله*
*وتعليمه هو جوهر الإنجيل، هو الإنجيل عملياً. *
* وكلمة " إنجيل " في اللغة اليونانية هي " إيوانجليون  –εύαγγελιον - euangelion" وتعنى بصورة عامة " الأخبار السارة " أو  " البشارة المفرحة "(2) good News. وقد أخذتكما هي تقريباً في اللاتينية والقبطية " إيفانجليون –evangelion " وبنفس المعنى ويرادفها في اللغة العبرية "  بشارة " أو " بشرى " وقد وردت في العهد القديم ست مرات بمعنى البشارة  أو البشرى بأخبار سارة(3) أو  المكافأة على أخبار سارة. ويرادفها في اللغة العربية أيضاً " بشارة " كما  تنطق أيضاً " إنجيل "(4).*
* وتعنى كلمة " إنجيل " في العهد الجديد بصفة عامة " إنجيل  المسيح "، وتعني في الأناجيل الأربعة بصفة خاصة " بشارة (إنجيل -  εύαγγελιον- euangelion) الملكوت " (مت23: 4)، " بشارة (إنجيل - εύαγγελιον- euangelion) ملكوت الله " (مر14: 1) الذي جاء في شخص وكرازة المسيح. فالمسيح هو ملك هذا الملكوت  والمبشر والكارز به أيضاً: *
* " وكان يسوع يطوف كل الجليل ويُعلم في مجامعهم ويكرز ببشارة (بإنجيل  - εύαγγελιον- euangelion) الملكوت ويشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب " (مت23: 4؛35: 9)، وأعد تلاميذه  للكرازة بهذا الملكوت وقال لهم " ويكرز ببشارة (بإنجيل - εύαγγελιον- euangelion) الملكوت هذه في كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع الأمم " (مت14: 24)، والكلمة المترجمة  " بشارة " في هذه الآيات هي " إيوانجليون - εύαγγελιον – euangelion "، أي " إنجيل الملكوت " كما ترجمت " بشارة " و "  إنجيل " في آية واحدة: *
* " جاء يسوع إلى الجليل يكرز ببشارة (بإنجيل - εύαγγελιον – euangelion) ملكوت الله. ويقول قد كمل الزمان وأقترب ملكوت الله. فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل  (εύαγγελιον – euangelion) " (مر14: 1).*
* إذا فالإنجيل ليس مجرد رسالة حملها المسيح إلى العالم بعد أن نزلت عليه  من السماء سواء عن طريق الروح القدس أو بواسطة ملاك أو في حلم أو في رؤيا أو بوسيلة  أخرى كما حدث مع أنبياء العهد القديم " الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً  بأنواع وطرق كثيرة " (عب1: 1)، وإنما هو شخص وعمل وتعليم المسيح نفسه، كما يقول  الإنجيل نفسه " جميع ما أبتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلم به إلى اليوم الذي أرتفع  فيه " (أع1: 1و2)، فالمسيح هو ذاته الرسالة، محورها وجوهرها، هدفها  وغايتها، كما أنه هو أيضاً حاملها وباعثها ومقدمها إلى العالم.*
* كما أن الإنجيل ليس نصوصاً نزلت على المسيح من السماء، وليس وحياً أوحى  إليه أو رؤيا رآها أو حلماً حلم به، ولا هو رسالة سمائية نقلت إليه بواسطة ملاك من  السماء ولا كان بينه وبين الله وسيط من أي جنس أو نوع، إنما هو شخص المسيح ذاته،  عمله وتعليمه، فهو نفسه كلمة الله النازل من السماء، وكلمة الله هو الله الذي نزل  من السماء في " ملء الزمان " (غل4: 4)، صورة الله غير المنظور والمعلن عن الذات  الإلهية والإرادة الإلهية والتدبير الإلهي، " الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن  الآب "، الله ناطقاً، الله معلناً، الله ظاهراً، الله الظاهر فيالجسد: " عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد " (1تى16: 3)،  الإله المتجسد، الابن الوحيد، الإله الوحيد، الله متجسداً وظاهراً ومتجلياً  ومعلناً، الله ناطقاً: *
*…" في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان  في البدء عند الله. كل شئ به كان وبعيره لم يكن شئ مما كان ... والكلمة صار (أتخذ)  جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً " (يو1: 1-3و14).*
*…" ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله " (رؤ13: 19).*
*… " بالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله " (1كو24: 1).*
*…" المسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله " (1كو30:  1).*
*…" المذخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم " (كو3: 2).*
*…" المسيح الذي هو صورة الله " (2كو4: 4).*
*…" الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور " (كو15: 1).*
*…" الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته "  (عب3: 1).*
*وكما يقول هو عن نفسه " وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من  السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء " (يو13: 3)، " أنا هو الخبز الحي  الذي نزل من السماء " (يو51: 6)، " لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي  بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني ... لأن هذه مشيئة الذي أرسلني إن كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به  تكون له حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير ... ليس أن أحداً رأى الآب إلا الذي  من الله. هذا قد رأى الآب. الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية "  (يو38: 6و46و47).*
* وقال عنه القديس بولس بالروح " الذي نزل هو الذي صعد أيضا فوق جميع  السموات لكي يملا الكل " (اف10: 4)، " ولما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله أبنه  مولودا من امرأة " (غل4: 4)، " الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب  خلسة أن يكون مساوياً لله. لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في  شبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع ... " (في5: 2و6).*
* والإنجيل أيضاً هو " البشارة المفرحة " والخبر السار" good  News المقدم للعالم كله في شخص المسيح النازل من  السماء ليقدم الخلاص والفداء للعالم أجمع ولينقذ البشرية من الهلاك الأبدي: "  أنا قد جئت نوراً للعالم حتى كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة ... لأني لم آت  لأدين العالم بل لأخلص العالم " (يو46: 12و47)، " أذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع  وأكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها. من آمن وأعتمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن يدن " (مر16:  16و17)، " ويكرز ببشارة (إنجيل - εύαγγελιον – euangelion) الملكوت هذه في كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع  الأمم " (مت14: 24).*
* والخلاصة هي أن كلمة إنجيل سواء في الأناجيل الأربعة أو في كل العهد  الجديد أو في المسيحية بصفة عامة تعنى كما عبر القديس لوقا الإنجيلي بالروح القدس "  جميع ما أبتدأ يسوع يفعله ويُعلم به إلى اليوم الذي أرتفع فيه " (أع1: 1و2).  *
* والرب يسوع المسيح نفسه يوحد بين ذاته وبين الإنجيل ويعتبر أن ما له هو  ما للإنجيل وما للإنجيل هو له، فيقول " من يهلك نفسه من أجلى ومن أجل  الإنجيل فهو يخلصها " (مر35: 8)، " لأجلى ولأجل الإنجيل "  (مر29: 10). وعندما سكبت امرأة الطيب على رأسه قال " حيثما يكرز بهذا الإنجيل في  كل العالم يخبر بما فعلته المرأة تذكاراً لها " (مت13: 26؛مر9: 14). فهو نفسه  جوهر هذه الرسالة ومضمونها " أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي إلى  الآب إلا بي. لو كنتم عرفتموني لعرفتم أبى أيضاً. ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه ...  الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب ... أنا في الآب والآب في " (يو6: 14-10).*
*2 الوحي الإلهي والمسيح: *

* الإنجيل، كما بيّنا ليس هو رسالة أو نصوص دينية نزلت على المسيح من  السماء كما يتصور البعض أو كما هو الحال في أسفار أنبياء العهد القديم الذين أعلن  الله لهم عن ذاته وأرسل رسالاته إلى الأرض بواسطتهم وعن طريقهم وذلك بطرق الوحي  الإلهي المتنوعة مثل الرؤى والأحلام والتكلم مع بعض الأنبياء، ولكن كلمنا الله به  وفيه، المسيح، ابنه، ومن خلاله مباشرة " الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً  بأنواع وطرق كثيرة. كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله  وارثاً لكل شئ الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل  الأشياء بكلمة قدرته " (عب1: 1-3).*
* ولأن المسيح هو كلمة الله الذاتي النازل من السماء فهو يختلف عن جميع  الأنبياء الذين حملوا رسالات السماء إلى البشرية، والفرق بينه وبينهم هو الفرق بين  " ابن الله " وخدام الله وعبيده ورسله وهذا ما قاله المسيح نفسه في مثل الكرم  والكرامين الأردياء " كان إنسان رب بيت غرس كرماً وأحاطه بسياج ... وسلمه إلى  كرامين وسافر. ولما قرب وقت الأثمار أرسل عبيده إلى الكرامين ليأخذوا أثماره. فأخذ  الكرامون عبيده وجلدوا بعضاً وقتلوا بعضاً ورجموا بعضا. ثم أرسل أيضا عبيدا آخرين  اكثر من الأولين. ففعلوا بهم كذلك. فأخيرا أرسل إليهم ابنه قائلا يهابون  ابني. وأما الكرامون فلما رأوا الابن قالوا فيما بينهم هذا  هو الوارث هلموا نقتله ونأخذ ميراثه. فأخذوه وأخرجوه خارج الكرم وقتلوه " (مت33:  21-39).*
* والرب يسوع المسيح، هنا، يصف الله الآب ب " صاحب الكرم " ويصف  الأنبياء " بالعبيد " وقادة إسرائيل " بالكرامين الأردياء " ويصف  نفسه ب " الابن، أبنه، أبني، الوارث، أي أبن الله ". ولأنه الابن،  الابن الوحيد، فقد كانت رسالته مختلفة عن جميع الأنبياء، وكان شخصه هو، هدف وغاية  رسالات الأنبياء، وكما كان هو غاية إعلانات السماء والإعلان السمائى الأخير، والذي  فيه تجلى الله على الأرض، ظهر في الجسد، فقد كان الإنجيل، إنجيله، إنجيل المسيح، هو  محور وجوهر وخلاصة وختام الوحي الإلهي والنبوة " فإن شهادة يسوع هي روح  النبوة " (رؤ10: 19).*
*3 – كيف كانت الكرازة بالإنجيل؟*

* اختار الرب يسوع المسيح من بين المؤمنين به مجموعة من التلاميذ سماهم  رسلاً وتلمذهم على يديه ليكونوا شهودا له ولأعماله وأقواله وليحملوا رسالته  (الإنجيل) لجميع الأمم. اختارهم ودعاهم هو نفسه بحسب إرادته ومشورته الإلهية وعلمه  السابق، دون أن يسعوا هم لذلك ودون أن يكون لهم أي دخل في هذا الاختيار " أجابهم  يسوع أليس أني أنا اخترتكم الأثني عشر وواحد منكم شيطان " (يو70: 6)، " ليس  انتم اخترتموني بل أنا اخترتكم وأقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم. لكي  يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي " (يو16: 15)، " أنا اخترتكم من العالم  لذلك يبغضكم العالم " (يو15: 16). وتلمذهم على يديه حوالي ثلاث سنوات ونصف عاشوا  فيها معه وتعايشوا معه بصورة كاملة، فقد تركوا كل شيء وتبعوه " ها نحن قد  تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك " (مت19: 27؛مر10: 28؛لو18: 28)، أكلوا معه وشربوا،  دخلوا معه وخرجوا، وكان هو، وليس سواه، بالنسبة لهم القدوة والمثال " احملوا  نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني. لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب. فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم "  (مت29: 11)، رأوا كل أعماله بعيونهم وسمعوا كل ما قال وعلم ولمسوه بأيديهم، وسماهم  بالقطيع الصغير (لو23: 12)، وكان يعرفهم حتى قبل أن يوجدوا في أرحام أمهاتهم كقوله  لهم " أنا أعلم الذين اخترتهم " (يو18: 13)، وكقول القديس بولس " الذي  أفرزني من بطن أمي ودعاني بنعمته " (غل15: 1). وكشف لهم أسرار ملكوت السموات "  وقال لهم لأنه قد أعطي لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت السموات " (11: 13)، وكشف  لهم عن حقيقة ذاته باعتباره ابن الله الحي، الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب، وتجلى  لهم بمجد على الجبل، وكشف لهم كل ما سيحدث له من آلام وصلب وقيامة وحتى  صعوده.*
* ولأعدادهم لهذه المهمة الإلهية السامية، مهمة نشر إنجيل الملكوت زودهم  بالسلطان الرسولي وفسر لهم كل ما تنبأ به عنه جميع أنبياء العهد القديم ووعدهم  بالروح القدس ليحل عليهم ويسكن فيهم فيقودهم ويذكرهم بكل ما عمله وعلمه الرب  ويعلمهم أمورا جديدة، ويرشدهم للحق. فقد كان الرسل هم شهود العيان الذين سمعوه  ورأوه ولمسوه وكان معهم شاهدان آخران نبوات العهد القديم والروح القدس*
*الذي يشهد فيهم وبهم ومن خلالهم: *
*(1) فقد ظل يظهر لهم بعد قيامته مدة أربعين يوماً كشف لهم فيها الأمور  المختصة بملكوت السموات (أع3: 1)، وشرح لهم كل ما سبق أن تنبأ به الأنبياء وكتب عنه  في جميع أسفار العهد القديم " ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور  المختصة به في جميع الكتب " (لو27: 24).*
*(2) وأعطاهم سلطاناً ليصنعوا الآيات والقوات والعجائب، وقبل صعوده  مباشرة أرسلهم ليشهدوا له في العالم أجمع وليكرزوا بالإنجيل في المسكونة كلها "  وقال لهم اذهبوا إلى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها "  (مر15: 16)، " فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح  القدس.وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى  انقضاء الدهر " (مت19: 28و20).*
*(3) وكان قد وعدهم، في الليلة الأخيرة قبل الصليب، بأن يرسل لهم الروح  القدس ليمكث فيهم ومعهم إلى الأبد ويعلمهم كل شيء ويذكرهم بكل ما عمله وعلمه الرب  يسوع المسيح ويخبرهم بالأمور الآتية ويرشدهم إلى جميع الحق: *
*… " وأنا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث  معكم إلى الأبد. روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه.  وأما انتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم " (يو16: 14و17).  *
*…" وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل  شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم " (يو26: 14). *
*…" ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند  الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي. وتشهدون انتم أيضا لأنكم معي من الابتداء " (يو26:  15).*
*…" وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق ...  ويخبركم بأمور آتية " (يو13: 16). *
*…كما يتكلم على لسانهم " أسلموكم فلا تهتموا كيف أو بما تتكلمون.  لأنكم تعطون في تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به. لأن لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم  الذي يتكلم فيكم " (مت19: 10و20).*
*…" بل مهما أعطيتم في تلك الساعة فبذلك تكلموا لان لستم انتم  المتكلمين بل الروح القدس " (مر11: 13).*
*…" لان الروح القدس يعلمكم في تلك الساعة ما يجب أن تقولوه "  (لو12: 12).*
*… " لأني  أنا أعطيكم فماً وحكمةً لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها  " (لو15: 21).*
* ثم أكد عليهم بعد قيامته أن يبدءوا البشارة بالإنجيل بعد أن يحل الروح  القدس عليهم وليس قبل ذلك " وها أنا أرسل إليكم موعد أبي. فأقيموا في  مدينة أورشليم إلى أن تلبسوا قوة من الأعالي " (لو49: 24)، وقبل صعوده  مباشرة قال لهم " لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون  لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى أقصى الأرض " (أع8:  1).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*  وبعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم حمل تلاميذ المسيح ورسله الإنجيل، البشارة   السارة والخبر المفرح للعالم كله وكان الروح القدس يعمل فيهم وبهم ويوجههم  ويقودهم  ويرشدهم ويتكلم على لسانهم وبفمهم ؛ " فقال الروح لفيلبس تقدم  ورافق هذه  المركبة " (أع29: 8)، " وبينما بطرس متفكر في الرؤيا قال له  الروح " (أع19:  10)، " فقال لي الروح أن اذهب " (أع12: 11)، " وأشار  بالروح " (أع28:  11)، " لم يدعهم الروح " (أع7: 16)، " كان بولس منحصرا  بالروح وهو  يشهد لليهود بالمسيح يسوع " (اع15: 22)، " كان وهو حار بالروح  يتكلم  ويعلم بتدقيق ما يختص بالرب "، (أع25: 18). ويستخدم القديس يوحنا في  سفر الرؤيا  عبارات " كنت في الروح في يوم الرب " (رؤ10: 1)، " من له أذن  فليسمع ما  يقوله الروح للكنائس " (رؤ17: 2)، " صرت في الروح " (رؤ2: 4)، "  يقول  الروح " (رؤ13: 14)، " فمضى بي بالروح " (رؤ3: 17)، " وذهب بي   بالروح " (رؤ10: 21).*
* وهكذا كرز التلاميذ وبشروا بالإنجيل للمسكونة كلها يقودهم الروح القدس،  وكانوا خير شهود له " فيسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك "  (أع32: 2) ‎، " ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي أقامه الله من  الأموات ونحن شهود لذلك " (أع15: 3)، " ‎ونحن شهود له بهذه الأمور والروح القدس أيضا الذي أعطاه الله للذين يطيعونه " (أع32: 5)، " ونحن شهود بكل ما  فعل في كورة اليهودية وفي أورشليم. الذي أيضا قتلوه معلقين إياه على خشبة "  (أع39: 10).*
*  وكان جوهر رسالتهم وشهادتهم، كما يقول القديس يوحنا، هو " الذي كان  من  البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة  كلمة  الحياة. فان الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية  التي كانت عند  الآب وأظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون  لكم أيضا شركة معنا. وأما  شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح  ... ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون  فرحكم كاملا" (1يو1: 1-4)، وكما يشهد القديس بطرس قائلاً " لأننا  لم نتبع خرافات مصنعة إذ عرّفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومجيئه بل قد كنا  معاينين عظمته. لأنه اخذ من الله الآب كرامة ومجدا إذ اقبل عليه صوت كهذا  من المجد الأسنى هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به. ونحن سمعنا هذا الصوت  مقبلا من السماء إذ كنا معه في الجبل المقدس " (2بط16: 1-18).*

*4 كيف كتب الإنجيل؟*

* (أولاً) التسليم الشفوي والكرازة الشفوية: *

*سلم  الرسل الأخبار السارة، الإنجيل، شفاهة عندما كانوا بصفة عامة كل يوم  وكل  سبت في مجامع اليهود، وكل أحد في اجتماعات العبادة المسيحية بصفة خاصة  يكرزون  بالإنجيل ويعلمون الذين انضموا إلى المسيحية ويحفظونهم كل ما أوصى  به الرب القائم  من الأموات. واستمرت الكرازة الشفوية أكثر من عشرين سنة  قبل أن يدون الإنجيل  المكتوب معتمدة على شهادة الرسل شهود العيان وعمل  الروح القدس فيهم وبهم ومعهم.  وكان عدد شهود العيان، المكون من الرسل  الأثنى عشر وعلى رأسهم الأعمدة الثلاثة بطرس  ويعقوب ويوحنا " (غل9: 2)، ثم  الرسل السبعين الذين عينهم الرب وأرسلهم أمام وجهه  أثنين أثنين " (لو1:  10)، ثم جمهور التلاميذ الذين كانوا قد أتبعوه قبل الصلب  والقيامة وعلى  رأس هؤلاء مجموعة أكثر من خمسمائة أخ الذين ظهر لهم الرب دفعة واحدة  بعد  القيامة (1كو15: 6)، يعتبر عدد كبير جداً وشاهد حي أمين ولا حد لقيمته في   الشهادة لكل ما عمله الرب وعلم به. وإلى جانب هؤلاء كان هناك عدد كبير يعد  بالآلاف  من الشعب ورؤساء الكهنة والكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين واللاويين  وغيرهم من الذين  استمعوا للرب وشاهدوا أعماله أثناء كرازته في الجليل  واليهودية وأورشليم وبقية مدن  فلسطين، حيث تكلم الرب معهم وصنع معجزاته  أمام عيونهم، كما قال لهم القديس بطرس في  أول خطاباته وكرازته لهم بعد  حلول الروح القدس ؛ أن المسيح تبرهن لكم وصنع معجزات "  في وسطكم وأنتم  تعلمون " (أع22: 2)، " الذي أسلمتموه أنتم "  (أع13: 3)، " الذي صلبتموه أنتم " (أع10: 4)، " أنتم تعلمون  الأمر الذي صار في كل اليهودية مبتدئاً من الجليل  " (أع37: 10). هؤلاء آمن  منهم بالمسيحية آلاف عديدة وصاروا شهوداً لما  عمله وعلمه مسيحها، " وكانت كلمة  الله تنمو وعدد التلاميذ يتكاثر جدا في  أورشليم وجمهور كثير من الكهنة يطيعون  الإيمان " (أع6: 7)، وكان الروح القدس يعمل فيهم ويحفظون كلمة الله ويكرزون  بها أيضاً.*
*  ولأن تلاميذ المسيح ورسله حملوا وصايا الرب وتعاليمه، وكانوا، هم   المستودع الأمين لها فقد تساوت وصاياهم وتعاليمهم مع تعاليم أنبياء العهد  القديم  ومع وصايا الرب نفسه لأن وصيتهم هي وصيته وتعاليمه هي تعاليمه ؛  يقول القديس بطرس  بالروح " لتذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقا الأنبياء والقديسون ووصيتنا نحن  الرسل وصية الرب والمخلص " (2بط2: 3)، ويقول القديس يهوذا الرسول " أخو  يعقوب " (أع1: 17)، " وأما أنتم أيها الأحباء فاذكروا الأقوال التي قالها  سابقاً رسل ربنا يسوع المسيح " (يه 17).*
* وهذا ما تعلمه وعلمه أيضا الأباء الرسوليين تلاميذ الرسل الذين تتلمذوا  على أيديهم واستلموا منهم الأخبار السارة: *
*… يقول القديس أغناطيوس الأنطاكي تلميذ بطرس الرسول  " أثبتوا إذاً على تعاليم الرب والرسل "(5). "  ثابروا على الاتحاد بإلهنا يسوع المسيح وبالأسقف وبوصايا الرسل " (6).*
*… ويقول أكليمندس الروماني تلميذ بولس الرسول والذي  يقول عنه القديس إريناؤس أنه " رأى الرسل القديسين وتشاور معهم "(7) ؛ "  من أجلنا استلم الرسل الإنجيل من الرب يسوع المسيح ويسوع المسيح أرسل من الله  (الآب) "(8).*
*…  ويقول بوليكاربوس الذي رافق الرسل خاصة القديس  يوحنا الحبيب " فلنخدمه  (المسيح) بخوف وتقوى كما يأمرنا هو والرسل الذين بشرونا  بالإنجيل  والأنبياء الذين أعلنوا لنا عن مجيء الرب "(9).*
*… ويقول القديس إريناؤس أسقف ليون (120-202م) "  إذ  أن الرسل وضعوا في أيدي الكنيسة كل الأمور التي تخص الحق بغزارة وفيرة،   مثل رجل غنى (أكتنز ماله) في بنك، لذلك فكل إنسان أيا كان يستطيع أن يسحب  منها ماء  الحياة "(10).*
*  فقد سلم الرسل لأعضاء الكنيسة، وبصفة خاصة القادة، ما تسلموه هم من  الرب  ونفذوا وصيته التي أوصاهم بها قبل صعوده مباشرة. وكان أسلوب الرسل في تسليم   الأخبار السارة، الإنجيل، يعتمد على ثلاثة أُسس هي: *
*(1) الكرازة " κήρυγμα – كيريجما - kērugma " ؛ " أكرزوا بالإنجيل 00 ".*
*(2) التعليم " διδαχή - ديداكي – didachē"، " وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به  " (مر 15: 16).*
*(3) العبادة الليتورجية " ليتورجي –Liturgy "(11)، "  اصنعوا هذا لذكرى " (لو 19: 22).*
* كان الرسل يكرزون للجميع بالإنجيل وينادون بالخلاص لكل البشرية وكانت  الخطوة الأولى بعد الكرازة هي الإيمان بالمسيح " آمن بالرب يسوع  المسيح فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك " (أع31: 16)، ثم المعمودية " من آمن واعتمد  خلص " (مر16: 16)، ثم التعليم " وعلموهم  ". ثم الاندماج في العبادة  الجماعية. وهذا ما حدث بعد حلول الروح القدس  مباشرة لأول مجموعة آمنت بعد أول عظة  للقديس بطرس ؛ " فقبلوا كلامه بفرح  (آمنوا) واعتمدوا ... وكانوا يواظبون على  تعليم*
*الرسل والشركة وكسر الخبز (التناول) والصلوات " (أع41: 2و42).*
*  وكان المؤمنون بعد العماد يدخلون في اجتماعات التعليم أو التلمذة لكي   يتعلموا عن طريق التلمذة " جميع ما ابتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلم به " (أع1: 1)، "   وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به " (مت28: 20). ومن ثم فقد دعي   التلاميذ مسيحيين " وكانت كلمة الرب تنموا وعدد التلاميذ يتكاثر "  (أع7: 6).*
*  وكان التلاميذ، المؤمنون، يعيشون هذا التعليم عملياً في العبادة   الليتورجية بدأ من المعمودية التي هي ولادة روحية جديدة في المسيح وجواز  المرور  للدخول إلى ملكوت الله " إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى  ملكوت الله ...  إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل  ملكوت الله " (يو5: 3)، وتقديس  يوم الأحد الذي يذكر المؤمنين دائماً  وعملياً بقيامة الرب من الموت، ثم التناول من  جسد الرب ودمه للاتحاد به  والثبات فيه " من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمى يثبت في وأن فيه  " (يو56: 6).  وليكون ذكرى عملية وحيه لآلامه وسفك دمه وتقديم جسده وموته لغفران  الخطايا  " فأنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى  أن يجئ " (1كو26: 11): *
* " وفي أول الأسبوع (الأحد) كان التلاميذ (المسيحيون) في ترواس،  مجتمعين ليكسروا خبزاً  " (أع7: 20)، " لأنني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم  أيضا أن الرب يسوع في  الليلة التي أسلم فيها أخذ خبزاً وشكر فكسر وقال خذوا كلوا  هذا هو جسدي  المكسور لأجلكم، اصنعوا هذا لذكرى. كذلك الكأس أيضا بعدما تعشوا قائلاً   هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمى اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكرى " (1كو23:  11-25)،  " كأس البركة التي نباركها أليست هي شركة دم المسيح. الخبز الذي  نكسره أليس هو  شركة جسد المسيح " (1و16: 10).*
*  سلم الرسل الكنيسة ما تسلموه هم من الرب " أنني سلمت إليكم ما  تسلمته من  الرب " (1كو23: 11)، وعلموا المؤمنين أن يحفظوا جميع وصايا وأعمال  الرب  بكل دقة وحرص أن يتمسكوا بكل حرف وكلمة وجملة وفقرة " تمسك بصورة الكلام   الصحيح الذي سمعته منى 00 أحفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس الساكن فينا "  (2تي13:  1و14). وكان الروح القدس يحفظ الكلمة سواء بالنسبة للرسل أو لمن  سلموهم الأخبار  السارة والذين كانوا بدورهم يسلمونها لآخرين أكفاء " وما  سمعته منى بشهود كثيرين  أودعه أناساً أمناء يكونون أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين  أيضا " (2تي2: 2). وكان  الرسول بولس يمتدح أهل كورنثوس لحفظهم وحفاظهم على  ما تسلموه " فأمدحكم أيها  الأخوة على أنكم تذكرونني في كل شئ وتحفظون  التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم " (1كو2:  11)، ويشكر الله من أجل أهل روما  لإطاعتهم التسليم الرسولي من القلب " فشكراً لله  أنكم كنتم عبيداً للخطية ولكنكم أطعتم من القلب صورة التعليم التي تسلمتموها  " (رو17: 6)، ويقول لأهل تسالونيكى " فأثبتوا إذاً أيها الأخوة وتمسكوا  بالتقليد الذي تعلمتموه سواء بالكلام أم برسالتنا " (2تس15: 2)، ويقول  القديس لوقا الإنجيلي بالروح أن ما سلمه الرسل للكنيسة كان مؤكداً عندهم "  الأمور المتيقنة عندنا كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا من البدء معاينين  (شهود عيان) وخداماً للكلمة  " (لو1: 1و2)، فقد كان المسيحيون  الأولون يحفظون كل حرف وكل كلمة سلمت  إليهم عن ظهر قلب، وكانوا كيهود سابقين مدربين  على الحفظ، حفظ كلمة الله  والتمسك بكل حرف فيها حتى الموت(12)،   وكان الروح القدس الساكن فيهم يحفظ الكلمة فيهم ويذكرهم بها في كل وقت،  كما أنهم لم  يكونوا في الأيام الأولى للكرازة في حاجة لإنجيل مكتوب لأن  وجود الرسل شهود المسيح  على رأس الكنيسة، على قيد الحياة - كان هو الوثيقة  الحية والصوت الحي للشهادة عن  المسيح عن كل ما عمله وعلمه - وحتى بعد  انتشار رسائل الرسل وتدوين الإنجيل ظل  المؤمنون يلجأون للرسل لمعرفة  المزيد عن المسيح. يقول بابياس أسقف هيرابوليس  (70-155م) والذي أستمع  للقديس يوحنا وكان زميلاً لبوليكاريوس، كما يقول إريناؤس  أسقف ليون(13): "  وكلما أتى أحد ممن كان يتبع المشايخ سألته  عن أقوالهم، عما قاله أندراوس أو  بطرس، عما قاله فيلبس أو توما أو يعقوب  أو يوحنا أو متى أو أي أحد آخر من تلاميذ  الرب ... لأنني لا أعتقد أن ما  تحصل عليه من الكتب يفيدني بقدر ما يصل إلى من الصوت  الحي، الصوت الحي  الدائم " (14).*
* كان الرسل يعينون قادة الكنائس ويسلمونهم التقليد، التعليم، الأخبار  السارة، الإنجيل ليسلموه بدورهم لآخرين: " وانتخبا لهم قسوساً في كل كنيسة ثم  صليا بأصوام واستودعاهم للرب الذي كانوا قد آمنوا به " (أع23: 14)، " وإذ  كانوا (بولس وسيلا وتيموثاوس) يجتازون في المدن كانوا يسلمونهم القضايا التي  حكم بها الرسل والمشايخ الذين في أورشليم ليحفظوها " (أع4: 16). "  فقد أرسلنا يهوذا (برسابا) وسيلا وهما يخبرانكم بنفس الأمور شفاهاً "  (أع27: 15).*
*  هؤلاء المسيحيون الأولون حفظوا ما سمعوه بآذانهم وما شاهدوا بأعينهم  وما  سلمه لهم الرسل، فقد صاروا لهم تلاميذاً، وحافظوا عليه حتى الموت وكان  الروح  القدس يعمل فيهم وأيضا بهم. وكانوا كيهود سابقين مدربين على حفظ  كلمة الله وحفظ  تقليد آبائهم حيث أنهم اعتادوا على ذلك جيداً.*
* وقد برهنت الدراسات التي قام بها أحد العلماء ويدعى  جيرهارديسون
B.  Gerhardsson (1961م) على أن معلمي اليهودية، الربيين "  كانوا  يعلمون تلاميذهم ويحفظونهم تقاليد اليهودية في قوالب وأشكال معينة   ومفردات تحفظ عن ظهر قلب، وأنه كانت لديهم وسائل وطرق متعددة للمساعدة على  الحفظ  وتقوية الذاكرة. هذه الوسائل التعليمية التي اتبعوها جعلتهم يحفظون  التقليد لمئات  السنين شفوياً قبل أن يوضع في شكل مكتوب. ولأن تلاميذ  المسيح ورسله كانوا من اليهود  وكان معظم معلمي المسيحية الأولين من اليهود  وكان بعضهم تلاميذاً ليوحنا المعمدان  وكان بعضهم من الربيين أيضا، ولذا  فمن الطبيعي أن يستخدموا نفس الوسائل السائدة  بينهم في التعليم المسيحي  ونقل التسليم الرسولي، الإنجيل، شفاهة  ".*
*  وكان التقليد أو التسليم الرسولي المسيحي، الإنجيل، أسهل بكثير في حفظه   شفوياً من التقليد اليهودي، فقد كان شخص المسيح الحي الصاعد إلى السماء،  أعماله  وأقواله وحياته أثناء التجسد، هو هدف ومحور وجوهر وغاية الإنجيل،  وكان الروح القدس  يعمل في الرسل شهودالعيان  الأحياء، فكان التعليم المسيحي تعليماً حياً يقوم على شخص حي  ورسل أحياء  ومؤمنين شهود عيان للرب الحي والإنجيل الحي، وذلك بعكس التعليم اليهودي   الذي اعتمد على تحفيظ آيات التوراة وتقليد الآباء.*
*  ولأن الرب يسوع المسيح كان يعلم الجموع بسلطان وليس كالكتبة والفريسيين   ولأنه كلمة الله النازل من السماء وكلامه هو كلام الله وأعماله هي أعمال  الله، وقد  آمن المسيحيون بذلك منذ البدء، فقد كان كلامه، هو كلام الله  المقدس وقيمته لا حد  لها وكان المؤمنون يقبلون كل كلمة بلهفة تفوق الوصف  ويحفظونها عن ظهر قلب ويحافظون  عليها حتى الموت، وكان الروح القدس يعمل  داخلهم ويحفظ كلمة الله في  قلوبهم.*
*  وقد برهنت الدراسات أيضاً على أنه كان هناك بعض المذكرات الصغيرة   والملحوظات المكتوبة التي استخدمت في حفظ أقوال الرب وأعماله كالموعظة على  الجبل  والنبوّات التي تنبأ بها أنبياء العهد القديم وفسرها هو بنفسه  لتلاميذه، وبعض  أعماله ومعجزاته، ويشير القديس لوقا لمثل هذه الوثائق  بقوله: " لأن كثيراً من  الناس أخذوا يدونون رواية الأحداث التي جرت بيننا كما سلمها الذين كانوا من  البدء شهود عيان للكلمة " (لو1: 1). هذه الملحوظات المكتوبة قد يرجع بعضها  إلى ما قبل الصلب والقيامة.*
*  وقد ساعدت أساليب الحفظ والوثائق (الملحوظات والمذكرات) المكتوبة على  حظ  الإنجيل الشفوي ووصوله إلى درجة كبيرة من الثبات قبل تدوين الإنجيل المكتوب   بفترة طويلة. فقد كان التسليم الشفوي المحفوظ بعمل الروح القدس دقيق جداً  والاعتناء  بحفظه يفوق الوصف وكان للمذكرات المكتوبة قيمة عظمى سواء قبل  تدوين الإنجيل أو عند  التدوين.*
* (ثانياً) الحاجة إلى الإنجيل المكتوب: *

*كان  المؤمنون الأولون في أورشليم يحفظون التسليم الرسولى بدقة شديدة،  وكان  الكثير منهم شهود عيان لما عمله وعمله الرب يسوع المسيح، وكان الرسل شهود   العيان الموحى إليهم بالروح القدس موجودين في وسطهم يرجعون إليهم وقت  الحاجة  باعتبارهم المرجع الأول ووسطاء الروح القدس الذي كان يعمل فيهم  وبهم ومن خلالهم.  وعندما خرجت الكنيسة من فلسطين إلى عواصم الدول الكبرى  مثل إنطاكية والإسكندرية  وأثينا ومدن اليونان ومدن آسيا الصغرى الرئيسية  وروما وقبرص، كان الرسل أنفسهم على  رأس هذه الكنائس وقد عينوا لهم مساعدين  من تلاميذهم وخلفائهم والذين دعوا بعد ذلك  بالآباء الرسوليين، على رأس  هذه الكنائس في حالة انتقالهم إلى أماكن أخرى، ومن  هؤلاء المساعدين الذين  ذكروا في سفر الأعمال ورسائل القديس بولس والقديس بطرس، لوقا  الطبيب  وتيمؤثاوس وتيطس وأكليمندس وفليمون وأنسيموس وسلوانس ونمفاس وتخيكس  وأرسترخس  ... الخ(14).   هؤلاء استلموا الإنجيل من الرسل شفاهة وحفظوه بكل دقة وقداسة وسلموه  لآخرين مشهود  لهم بالكفاءة والإيمان وهؤلاء سلموه لغيرهم وهكذا. يقول  القديس بولس بالروح:  *
*…" أمدحكم أيها الاخوة على إنكم تذكرونني في كل شيء وتحفظون التعاليم  كما سلمتها إليكم " (1كو2: 11).*
*…" لأنني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضا " (1كو23: 11).*
*…" فإنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضا " (1كو3:  15).*
*… " وما تعلمتموه وتسلمتموه وسمعتموه  ورأيتموه في فهذا افعلوا " (في9: 4).*
*…"  لأنكم إذ تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من الله قبلتموها لا ككلمة  أناس بل كما هي  بالحقيقة ككلمة الله التي تعمل أيضا فيكم انتم المؤمنين "  (1تس13: 2). *
*  هذا التعليم أو التسليم كان يسلم من الرسل إلى تلاميذهم وتلاميذهم   يسلمونه لآخرين وهكذا " وما سمعته مني بشهود كثيرين أودعه أناسا أمناء  يكونون  أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين أيضا " (2تى2: 2). *
*فقد  كان الذين قبلوا الأسفار في البداية هم نفس الذين تسلموا ما جاء  فيها من  قبل شفوياً وكانوا يحفظون كل ما كتب فيها ككلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي بل واكثر   مما كتب فيها، حيث كرز رسل المسيح ونادوا لهم بالإنجيل وحفظوه لهم بأسلوب  التعليم  والتسليم الشفوي فلما دونت الأناجيل كان هؤلاء يحفظون كل ما دون  فيها بل وأكثر مما  دون فيها.*
*  ولكن مع امتداد ملكوت الله وانتشار المسيحية في دول عديدة ومدن كثيرة   وقرى لا حصر لها سواء بواسطة الرسل أو بواسطة تلاميذهم صار من المستحيل على  الرسل  أن يكونوا متواجدين في كل هذه الأماكن في وقت واحد، حتى جاء الوقت  الذي آمن فيه  الآلف بالمسيحية ولم يروا الرسل في عصر الرسل، بل وأصبح من  دواعي سرور البعض وفخرهم  أنهم شاهدوا الرسل واستمعوا إليهم وصار من دواعي  فخر البعض الآخر أنهم تعلموا  بواسطة تلاميذ الرسل بل ومن تلاميذ خلفاء  الرسل، كما يفتخر ايريناؤس أسقف ليون بأنه  رأى وسمع بوليكاريوس تلميذ  الرسل، ويفتخر أكليمندس الإسكندري بأنه حفظ التقاليد  التي تسلمها من الذين  تعلموا على أيدي الآباء الرسوليين، تلاميذ الرسل وخلفائهم.  ولذا فقد صارت  الحاجة إلى جمع الإنجيل وتدوينه ونشره في جميع الكنائس تزداد كل يوم   بالتدريج حتى صارت ملحة جداً.*
*  وكانت حاجة المؤمنين لمعرفة أكثر عن المسيح وتعليمه تزداد كل يوم وفي  كل  مكان، وكان الرسل يرسلون مساعديهم حاملين الرسائل للإجابة عن هذه  الاستفسارات،  بل وكان الكارزونبالإنجيل  في كل مكان، خاصة من الجيل الذي قاد الكنيسة وقام بعمل الكرازة  من تلاميذ  الرسل، في حاجة إلى الإنجيل المكتوب ليؤازر كرازاتهم الشفوية وليتركوه   للمؤمنين بعد رحيلهم سواء إلى أماكن أخرى أو إلى العالم الآخر وليكون  المرجع الباقي  والدائم والثابت لهم إلى المجيء الثاني.*
*  كما كانت اجتماعات العبادة الأسبوعية والليتورجية والتي وجدت حيثما وجد   المسيحيون في حاجة للإنجيل المكتوب للاستخدام الليتورجي والقراءة والتعليم  والشرح  والتفسير. وكان هناك العامل الأهم والذي كان من أهم الدوافع لتدوين  الإنجيل وهو  رحيل الرسل شهود العيان من هذا العالم إلى العالم الآخر فقد  استشهدت الغالبية  العظمى منهم في أوقات مبكرة فقطع هيرودس أغريباس رأس  القديس يعقوب بن زبدى بالسيف  (أع2: 12) في السنوات الأولى للكرازة وأستشهد  القديسين بطرس وبولس في روما بعد  الصعود بحوالي عشرين سنة (سنة 67م). على  أية حال فقد كان من الطبيعي أن لا يبقى  الرسل أحياء في هذا العالم إلى  الأبد. ومن ثم فقد كانت عملية تدوين الإنجيل  حتمية.*
*  وكانت رسائل العهد الجديد، عدا رسائل القديس يوحنا، هي أول ما كتب في   العهد الجديد، الإنجيل، فقد كُتبت بوحي الروح القدس وأرسلت إلى كنائس  مختلفة  لتقرأها جميع الكنائس بالتبادل، وذلك للإجابة على استفسارات  الكنائس الناشئة ولشرح  أمور طرأت نتيجة لنضج الكنائس نفسها واحتياجها إلى  المزيد من المعرفة والمعلومات.  وهذه الرسائل لم تكن مجرد رسائل شخصية  عادية بل كانت موحى بها ورسالة المسيح نفسه  لأنها تضم تعليمه قبل الصلب  وحتى الصعود، كما كانت تضم تعليمه الذي أعطاه لرسله بعد  صعوده إلى السماء  سواء مباشرة كالرب الجالس عن يمين العظمة في السموات أو بروحه  القدوس.*
*  ومن هذه الرسائل رسائل القديس بولس الرسول التي كتبها بالروح القدس  ودون  فيها تعليم الرب قبل الصعود وبعده وكان محتواها وجوهرها هو نفس محتوى وجوهر   الإنجيل الشفوي والإنجيل المكتوب بعد ذلك. ويؤكد الرسول في كل كلمة وكل  حرف أنه لا  يقول ولا يُعلم ولا يكتب إلا وصايا وتعليم الرب ووحى الروح  القدس. وبالرغم من أنه  لم ينقل وصايا الرب بصورة حرفية إلا أنه نقل  مضمونها وجوهرها بكل دقة وبحسب ما علمه  وأوحى له الروح القدس.*

*(ثالثاُ) تدوين الإنجيل: *

*كانت  الفترة التي كرز فيها الرب يسوع المسيح فترة غنية جداً وثرية  بالتعاليم  والوصايا والأعمال التي عملها والأحداث التي حدثت فيها. وكانت هذه   التعاليم والأعمال والأحداث أكبر وأعظم من أن يكرز بكل ما قيل وحدث فيها  جميع الرسل  أو أن يضمها كتاب مهما كان حجمه ؛ يقول الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا "  وأشياء آخر كثيرة  صنعها يسوع أن كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم  نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة "  (يو25: 21). وكان على الرسل أن يختاروا من هذا  الكم الهائل من التعاليم والأحداث ما  يرشدهم إليه الروح القدس وما يقودهم  للكرازة به، وذلك بحسب ما يتلاءم مع احتياج  البشرية للخروج من ظلمة هذا  العالم والدخول إلى ملكوت الله وبحسب غاية وهدف الإنجيل  ذاته الذي هو  الإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح كالفادي والطريق الوحيد إلى الحياة  الأبدية.  وهذا ما حدث تماماً عند تدوين الإنجيل المكتوب ؛ " وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع   يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تُكتب في هذا الكتاب (الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا). وأما  هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة  باسمه " (يو30: 20و31).*
*  وقد وجه الروح القدس الرسل للتركيز في كرازتهم بالأخبار السارة على قصة   وأحداث وروايات الآلام والصلب والقيامة والصعود وشفاعة الرب الحي في  المؤمنين  ومجيئه الثاني في مجد ليدين الأحياء والأموات، وكانت هذه الأمور  هي محور وجوهر  وبؤرة الكرازة والإيمان، والاتجاه الثاني هو تسليم أقوال  الرب وتعليمه ووصاياه في  ترتيب دقيق ومحكم، وذلك بحسب إرشاد الروح القدس  وتوجيهه وعنايته.*
*  ونتيجة لتكرار نفس المواضيع سواء عند الكرازة لليهود في مجامعهم أيام   السبت أو الكرازة للأمم في كل مكان، وتكرارها أيضا في التعليم للمنضمين إلى   المسيحية سواء في فلسطين أو في كل البلاد التي كرز فيها الرسل بالأخبار  السارة،  الإنجيل، فقد اتخذ التسليم الرسولى أشكالاً محددة وأنماطاً وقوالب  ثابتة وصارت  الخطوط العريضة لأقوال وأعمال وحياة الرب يسوع المسيح والتي  كانت تكرر سواء في  الكرازة أو التعليم كل يوم محفوظة ومؤتمن عليها بدقة  وقداسة تفوق الوصف.*
*  وعند جمع الإنجيل وتدوينه أرشد الروح القدس الإنجيليين الأربعة وقادهم   كما سبق أن وعد السيد " فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم " (يو26:  14)،  وساقهم وحملهم لجمع وتسجيل وتدوين ما سبق أن وجههم إليه عند الكرازة  الشفوية. فقد  كان الرسل والإنجيليون سواء في حملهم للأخبار السارة  والكرازة بها شفوياً أو عند  كتابة الإنجيل هم رجال الروح القدس الذي عمل  فيهم وبهم وقادهم وأرشدهم وعلمهم  وذكرهم. وكما حافظ الروح القدس على كلمة  الله، التسليم الرسولى، أثناء الكرازة  وسيطر على عملية التسليم والاستلام  والحفظ ولم يترك شيئاً للصدفة، حمل أيضا  الإنجيليين وقادهم وساقهم وعلمهم  وذكرهم بكل شئ قاله وعمله الرب يسوع المسيح. وكان  على الرسل الإنجيليين  عند كتابة الإنجيل وتدوينه أن يسجلوا ما سبق أن كرزوا به بنفس  الخطوط  والترتيب والتركيز على نفس التعاليم والمواضيع التي سبق أن ركزوا عليها في   الكرازة وحفظها المؤمنون عن ظهر قلب، أن يضعوا في اعتبارهم التسليم الشفوي   والاستعانة بالمذكرات والملحوظات المكتوبة لكي يختاروا منها بحسب توجيه  الروح القدس  وإرشاده مع الوضع في الاعتبار أن ثلاثة منهم كانوا من شهود  العيان بدرجات متنوعة في  صلتهم بالرب يسوع المسيح ؛ فقد كان القديس يوحنا  أحد الثلاثة الذين كانوا قريبين من  السيد والذين شاهدوا أخص أعماله التي  لم يشاهدها غيرهم من بقية التلاميذ الاثنى عشر  مثل التجلي والقرب منه في  البستان ليلة القبض عليه (مت17و26)، كما كان القديس يوحنا  أيضا هو "  التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه ... وهو أيضا الذي اتكأ على صدره وقت العشاء  "  (يو20: 21)، وكان القديس متى - الذي هو أيضا " لاوى " - أحد التلاميذ  الاثني عشر  وحافظ شرائع العهد القديم ونبواته، وكان القديس مرقس أحد الذين  أتبعوا الرب وكان  هناك ليلة القبض على السيد، فهو الشاب الذي أمسكه  الشبان وقتها وهرب منهم (مر51:  14و52) بإجماع الدارسين، وكانت أمه مريم  إحدى تلميذات الرب وكان بيتها هو البيت  الذي صنع فيه السيد العشاء الرباني  لتلاميذه وكان مقر اجتماع الرسل في أورشليم  (أع12: 12) وأول كنيسة مسيحية  في العالم كله وكان مساعداً للرسل في كرازتهم، خاصة  برنابا وبولس وبطرس  (كو10: 4؛1بط13: 5)، قبل أن ينطلق للكرازة في مصر وغيرها وكانت  لديه  الإمكانيات لكتابة وتدوين ما شاهده وسمعه بنفسه، كشاهد عيان، وأيضا ما سمعه  من  الشهود العيان الآخرين الذين استمع منهم جميعاً عندما كانوا يجتمعون  في منزل والدته  وأيضا عندما كرز مع القديس بطرس في روما والذي وصفه بابنه  "مرقس أبني " (1بط13:  5).*
*  أما القديس لوقا والذي كان رفيق القديس بولس ومساعده والعامل معه  (كو14:  4؛2تي11: 4)، فقد كان لديه فرصة للاستماع إلى جميع الرسل سواء في أورشليم  أو  قيصرية أو روما وكان زميلاً للقديس مرقس في الكرازة مع القديس بولس،  وكان لديه فرصة  للاستماع لمريم العذراء، وقد تسلم الأخبار السارة، التسليم  الرسولى من الرسل وعرف  ما سبق أن دون من مذكرات وملحوظات، ومن ثم فعندما  دون وكتب الإنجيل الثالث استعان  بما تسلمه شفاهة من الرسل وما سبق أن دون،  خاصة ما دونه الرسل أو مساعدوهم الآخرون،  وراجع كل شئ وتتبع كل شئ من  الأول بتدقيق وحرص، وفي كل الأحوال كان مسوقاً ومحمولاً  بالروح القدس الذي  قاده ووجهه وأرشده وحفظه وعصمه من الخطأ والزلل، ويبدأ تدوين  الإنجيل  الثالث بقوله " لأن كثيراً من الناس أخذوا يدونون رواية الأحداث التي جرت   بينا، كما نقلها (سلمها) إلينا الذين كانوا من البدء شهود عيان للكلمة  وصاروا  خداماً لها، رأيت أنا أيضا، بعدما تتبعت كل شئ من أصوله بتدقيق، أن  أكتبها  ... " (لو1: 1-3).*

*كتب  الإنجيليون الأربعة الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة محمولين ومسوقين من  الروح  القدس (2بط21: 1) الذي أخضعوا أنفسهم تماماً لقيادته وإرشاده.*
*  وكان هناك الإسهام الشخصي لكل إنجيلي وميله وحبه لجانب معين من جوانب   حياة الرب وتعليمه مع الوضع في الاعتبار الناس الذين كتب لهم الإنجيل أولاً  ؛ فقد  كتب القديس متى الإنجيل الأول للمسيحيين من أصل يهودي ولليهود  عامة، وقد كان هو  نفسه بحسب لقبه " لاوي " (مر14: 2) من سبط لاوي الذي  يحفظ ناموس موسى، ومن ثم فقد  ركز على الجانب المسياني في شخص المسيح  باعتباره المسيح الآتي والملك الذي من نسل  داود الذي يجلس على كرسيه ويقيم  ملكوت السموات والذي تم فيه جميع ما تنبأ بع عنه  أنبياء العهد القديم.  وكتب القديس مرقس الإنجيل الثاني للمسيحيين من أصل روماني  وللرومان عامة،  فركز على جانب القوة في شخص المسيح " ابن الله " وبدأ بالقول "  بدء إنجيل  يسوع المسيح ابن الله " (مر1: 1) وابرز معجزاته أكثر من أقواله  ودون  الأحداث بصورة موجزة وسريعة وحيوية. وكتب القديس لوقا الإنجيل الثالث   لليونانيين والمثقفين فركز على جانب الصديق والمحب والفادي والمخلص في شخص  المسيح،  وكان أسلوبه هو أسلوب الطبيب المثقف والرسام البارع والمؤرخ  المحقق والمدقق " تتبعت  كل شئ من أصوله بتدقيق " (لو3: 1). وكتب القديس  يوحنا الإنجيل الرابع بعد كتابة  الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى وانتشارها بفترة  كافية، فأطلع عليها وأضاف إليها في  الإنجيل الذي دونه أحداث وأعمال وأقوال  وتعاليم لم تدون فيها، ولأنه كتب للمسيحيين  عموماً وللمتقدمين في الإيمان  بصفة خاصة فقد ركز على الجانب اللاهوتي في شخص السيد  وبدأ بمقدمة تعلن  وجوده الأزلي الأبدي " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند  الله وكان  الكلمة الله "، وخلقه لكل شئ "كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما  كان. فيه  كانت الحياة ... " وتجسده في صورة إنسان وشكل العبد " والكلمة صار  جسداً  وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً "   (يو1: 1-3و14)، كما ركز أيضا على الجوانب التي تبرز إنسانيته بعد التجسد،  وركز  بصورة أكبر على هدف وغاية تجسده والذي تلخص في قول السيد " هكذا أحب  الله العالم  حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له  الحياة الأبدية "  (يو16: 3) وفي خاتمة الإنجيل " وأما هذه فقد كُتبت  لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح  ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه "  (يو31: 20).*
*  وفي كل الأحوال فقد دونوا كل حرف وكل كلمة وكل فقرة تحت إرشاد وعناية   وتوجيه ووحى الروح القدس الذي أرشد الإنجيليين لاختيار ما دونوه ودفعهم  للكتابة  وحفظهم وعلمهم وذكرهم، وفي كل الأحوال فقد حافظ على شخصية كل كاتب  وميله الروحي  ولكن في الروح القدس وباعتبارهم جميعاً رجال الروح القدس  الذي عمل فيهم وبهم. ومن  ثم فقد دون كل إنجيلي أحد جوانب حياة وأعمال  وأقوال الرب يسوع المسيح، أحد جوانب  الصورة وأحد أوجه الإنجيل الأربعة،  وقدم كل واحد منهم شهادة مستقلة للمسيح في ركن  من أركان الأرض ولجماعة  معينة من الناس وبذلك قدموا الإنجيل لكل الناس في كل زمان  ومكان.*
*  وقد اتفق كتاب الإنجيل في تدوين مواضيع مشتركة بينهم جميعاً من أعمال   وأقوال الرب يسوع المسيح، كما اتفق كل اثنين منهم في تدوين موضوعات لم  يدونها  الآخران وتميز كل واحد منهم بتدوين أقوال وأعمال لم يدونها الثلاثة  الآخرون؟ فقد  اتفق القديس يوحنا في تدوين حوالي 10% مما دونه الآخرون  وتميز بتدوين حوالي 90% مما  لم يدونه غيره، واتفق القديس متى في نفس  المواضيع مع القديس مرقس والقديس لوقا في  58% مما دونه وتميز 42% مما لم  يدوناه، واتفق القديس مرقس فيما دونه مع القديس متى  والقديس لوقا في 93%  وتميز عنهما في 7% فقط، واتفق القديس لوقا فيما دونه مع القديس  متى  والقديس مرقس في 41% وتميز في 59% مما دونه ولم يدونه الآخران.*
*  ولا يرجع هذا الاتفاق أو التنوع والتميز إلا لغنى وتنوع وعظمة ما عمله   وعلمه الرب يسوع المسيح ولتميز كل إنجيلي بميل روحي لأحد جوانب حياة وأعمال  وأقوال  المسيح، فقد كان ثلاثة منهم شهود عيان بدرجات مختلفة كما استلموا  أيضا من شهود عيان  آخرين ونقلوا عنهم، وكان الرابع مساعد لشهود العيان  وكارز بالكلمة لسنوات طويلة،  وأيضا لإرشاد وتوجيه ووحى الروح القدس.*
*  وهكذا صار لكل وجه من أوجه الإنجيل الأربعة مميزاته الخاصة تبعاً  لكاتبه  ونوعية الناس الذين كُتب إليهم أولاً، وقدم الأربعة صورة متكاملة لشخص   وأعمال وأقوال الرب يسوع المسيح، وأكمل كل جانب منها الجوانب الثلاثة  الأخرى. ولذلك  فقد صورت الكنيسة الأناجيل الأربعة بأنهار جنة عدن الأربعة  وأوجه الكاروبيم  الأربعة، فوصفت الإنجيل للقديس متى بالكاروب الذي على  صورة إنسان والإنجيل للقديس  مرقس بالكاروب الذي على صورة أسد، والإنجيل  للقديس لوقا بالكاروب الذي على صورة  ثور، والإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بالكاروب  الذي على صورة نسر.**
*
*5 إنجيل واحد في أربعة أوجه: *
*  وهكذا آمنت الكنيسة بإنجيل واحد له أربعه أوجه، يقول القديس إريناؤس  (120  – 202م) أسقف ليون بالغال (فرنسا حالياً) هو أحد تلاميذ تلاميذ الرسل  وخلفائهم  وحلقة الوصل بين تلاميذ الرسل ومن جاءوا بعده، فقد شاهد واستمع  لتلاميذ الرسل، خاصة  بوليكاربوس الذي استمع إليه ورآه في شبابه، ويقول عنه  " أنه إلى الآن لم يزل ثابتاً  في مخيلتي نوع الاحتشام والرصانة الذي كان  يتصف به القديس بوليكاربوس مع احترام  هيئته ووقار طلعته وقداسة سيرته،  وتلك الإرشادات الإلهية التي كان يعلم بها رعيته  وأبلغ من ذلك كأني اسمع  ألفاظه التي كان ينطق بها عن الأحاديث التي تمت بينه وبين  القديس يوحنا  الإنجيلي وغيره من القديسين الذين شاهدوا يسوع المسيح على الأرض  وترددوا  معه وعن الحقائق التي تعلمها وتسلمها منهم "(15).*
*  وقد كتب إريناؤس مجموعة من الكتب " ضد الهراطقة " دافع فيها عن  المسيحية  وأسفارها المقدسة واقتبس منها حوالي 946 اقتباساً منها 532 من الإنجيل   بأوجهه الأربعة و713 من رسائل بولس الرسول الأربع عشرة و112 من بقية أسفار  العهد  الجديد(16).  وأكد على وجود الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة وانتشاره في كل مكان حتى الهراطقة "  الأرض  التي تقف عليها هذه الأناجيل أرض صلبة حتى أن الهراطقة أنفسهم يشهدون  لها  ويبدأون من هذه الوثائق وكل منهم يسعى لتأييد عقيدته الخاصة منها"(17).*
* وقدم لنا إيمان جيله بوحدة الإنجيل ووجوده في أربعة أوجه أو زوايا أو  مداخل " ليس من الممكن أن تكون الأناجيل أكثر أو أقل مما هي عليه لأنه حيث  يوجد أربعة أركان Zones  في العالم الذي نعيش فيه أو أربعة أرواح (رياح)  جامعة حيث انتشرت الكنيسة  في كل أنحاء العالم وأن "عامود وقاعدة " الكنيسة هو  الإنجيل وروح الحياة،  فمن اللائق أن يكون لها أربعة أعمدة تنفس الخلود وتحي البشر  من جديد،  وذلك يوضح أن الكلمة صانع الكل، الجالس على الشاروبيم والذي يحتوى كل شئ   والذي ظهر للبشر أعطانا الإنجيل في أربعة أوجه ولكنها مرتبطة بروح  واحد "(18).*
* ثم يشير إلى جميع أسفار العهد الجديد باعتبارها رسولية، فقد كتبها "  الإنجيليون الرسل " (19)بالروح القدس، ويقول إن الإنجيل رسولي،  فقد كتبه الرسل وموحى به لأن الرسل تسلموه من المسيح ذاته ودونوه بالروح القدس "  وهكذا  ببساطة وبدون اعتبار للأشخاص سلم الرسل للجميع ما تعلموه هم أنفسهم من   المسيح. وهكذا وبدون اعتبار للأشخاص فعل لوقا أيضاً وسلم لنا ما تعلمه  منهم، كما  يشهد هو نفسه بقوله: كما سلمه لنا الذين كانوا منذ البدء شهود  عيان وخدام  للكلمة"(20).*
* ويشرح لنا كيف سلم الرسل الإنجيل شفاهة وبعد انتشاره سلموه لنا مكتوباً  في أسفار مقدسة " لقد  تعلمنا خطة خلاصنا من أولئك الذين سلموا لنا الإنجيل  الذي سبق أن نادوا  به للجميع عامة، ثم سلموه لنا بعد ذلك، حسب إرادة الله، في  الأسفار  المقدسة ليكون أساس وعامود إيماننا ... فقد كانوا يمتلكون إنجيل الله، كل   بمفرده، فقد نشر متى إنجيله المكتوب بين العبرانيين بلهجتهم عندما كان بطرس  وبولس  يكرزان ويؤسسان الكنائس في روما. وبعد رحيلهما سلم لنا مرقس، تلميذ  بطرس ومترجمه،  كتابه ما بشر به بطرس. ودون لوقا، رفيق بولس، في سفر  الإنجيل الذي بشر به (بولس)،  وبعد ذلك نشر يوحنا نفسه، تلميذ الرب والذي  أتكأ على صدره، إنجيلاً أثناء إقامته في  أفسس في آسيا الصغرى"(21).*
*ويبرز تعيين المسيح للرسل والسلطان الذي أعطاه لهم هو سلطانه، هو ذاته،  ومن ثم فكلامهم هو كلامه " لأن  رب الكل أعطى لرسله قوة الإنجيل ومن خلالهم  عرفنا الحق، الذي هو عقيدة  ابن الله، وقد أعلن لهم الرب أيضا: الذي يسمع منكم يسمع  منى والذي يرزلكم  يرذلني ويرذل الذي أرسلني "(22).*
* ويصف الرسل بأنهم تلاميذ الحق، الذي هو المسيح، وأنهم فوق كل بهتان: "  والرسل أيضا لكونهم تلاميذ الحق فهم فوق كل بهتان " (23).*
* ويقول أن ما كرز به بولس الرسول ودونه في رسائله فقد تكلم به وكتبه  بالروح القدس الساكن فيه " ونكتشف من أمثلة كثيرة أيضا أن الرسول (بولس)  يستخدم بصورة متكررة بترتيب متحول في جملته بسبب سرعة أحاديثه ودافع الروح الذي  فيه "(24).*
*  وهكذا فنحن قد تسلمنا إنجيلاً واحداً في أربعة أوجه وكتاباً واحداً في   سبعة وعشرون سفراً هو العهد الجديد وقد دونه تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح  بالروح القدس،  هو كتاب الله الذي كتبه بواسطة رسله بالروح " لأنه لم تأت  نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل  تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " (2بط1: 21)، هو  كلام الله الذي نطق به " كل الكتاب هو ما تنفس به الله " (2تي3:  16).*

*
(1) " وأنا ابشر اجعل إنجيل المسيح بلا نفقة حتى لم استعمل سلطاني في  الإنجيل " (1كو18:9)، " ولكن لما جئت إلى ترواس لأجل إنجيل المسيح "  (2كو12:2)، " إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله " (2كو4:4)، "  وصلنا إليكم أيضا في إنجيل المسيح " (2كو14:10)، " تيموثاوس أخانا وخادم  الله والعامل معنا في إنجيل المسيح " (1تس2:3)، و " إنجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح  " (2تس8:1)، " أكملت التبشير بإنجيل المسيح " (رو19:15)، "عيشوا كما يحق  لإنجيل المسيح " (في27:1).

(2) استخدمت كلمة " إنجيل " في أشعار هوميروس الشاعر اليوناني صاحب  الإلياذة والأوديسا (ق 8 و9 ق م) بمعنى مكافأة لأخبار سارة ثم استخدمت منذ  أيام ارستوفانيس (450 –388 ق م) بمعنى " الاحتفال بالأخبار السارة " وكانت  تعبر عن أخبار النصر في الحروب، فكان الرسول الحامل لبشارة النصر يرفع  حربته وهى مكللة بالغار كما كان

يحمل سعف النخل وينادى بصوت عال بـ " الإنجيل " أي " ببشارة النصر " ويكرم هذا الرسول بأكاليل من الزهور وتقام الاحتفالات.

(3) وردت الكلمة العبرية " بشارة " بمعنى أخبار سارة في (2صم20:18،25،27؛2مل 9:7) وبمعنى مكافأة لأخبار سارة في (2صم 10:4؛22:18).

(4) ويبدو أن نطق " إنجيل " في العربية جاء من اللغة الحبشية التي تنطق  الكلمة " ونجيل " أو من اللغة الحميرية التي كانت لغة مسيحي العرب جنوبي  الجزيرة العربية (البشائر الأربعة. إنجيل واحد. د. مراد كامل ص5). وفى كل  الأحوال فهي نطق محرف عن اليونانية.

(5) رسالته إلى ماجنسيا 1:13

(6) إلى تراليس 1:7

(7) الأباء الرسوليين للبطريرك إلياس الرابع معوض 16

(8) رسالته الأولى 1:42

(9) رسالته إلى فيلبى 3:6

(10) رؤ 17:22 N. T. Apoc

(11) كلمة ليتورجى Liturgy مكونة من "لأوس –Laos" ومعناها الشعب و"إرجون  –Ergon" ومعناها عمل، أى عمل الشعب وتعنى شعائر العبادة العامة، القداس.

(12) وقد حفظ اليهود التلمود شفوياً لمئات السنين ولم يدون إلا حوالى 200 م.

(13) يوسابيوس ك3 ف 1:39

(14) يوسابيوس ك 3 ف 4:39.

(14) أنظر على سبيل المثال (رو 5:16؛ 1كو 19:16؛ 2كو 1:1؛ أف 21:6؛ فى 1:1؛  أف 21:6؛ فى 1:1؛ 3:4؛ كو 7:1؛ 1تس 1:1؛2؛ 2تس 1:1؛ 2تس 10:4؛ تى 12:3،13؛  1بط 12:5).

(15) الآباء الرسوليون للقمص تادرس يعقوب ص 126 أنظر أيضا Ag. Haer. 3:3,4

(16) ) أنظر كتابنا " إنجيل برنابا هل هو إنجيل صحيح" ص 41و42

(17) Ag. Haer. 3:11,8

(18)Ibid 3:11,8

(19) Ibid 1:8, 2:2, 2:35

(20) Ibid 3:14,2.

(21) Ibid 3:1.

(22) Ibid preface.

(23) Ibid 3:5,1.

(24) Ibid 3:7,2.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل السابع*

*شهادة آباء الكنيسة الأولى لصحة ووحي العهد الجديد*


*1 الأباء الرسوليون وأسفار العهد الجديد: *
* الأباء الرسوليون هم تلاميذ الرسل وخلفاؤهم الذين تتلمذوا على أيديهم  وخدموا معهم وكانوا معاونين لهم وصاروا خلفاء لهم واستلموا مسئولية الكرازة والخدمة  من بعدهم، وحملوا الإنجيل، سواء الشفوي أو المكتوب، وكان مصدر عقيدتهم ومصدر  تعليمهم، ومن ثم فقد استشهدوا بآياته ونصوصه في كرازتهم وعظاتهم وتعليمهم،  وكتاباتهم التي بقى لنا منها عدد كاف يكشف لنا عما تسلموه من الرسل وما تعلموه  وعلموه من عقائد، على رأسها وحي كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس، خاصة أسفار  العهد الجديد التي تعنينا في هذا الفصل، ولاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح،  ابن الله والإله الآتي من السماء والواحد مع الآب في الطبيعة الإلهية والجوهر  الإلهي والمساوي له في كل شئ، وعقيدة الثالوث في الذات الإلهية،  وحقيقة صلب السيد المسيح وقيامته وعقيدة الفداء بدمه المسفوك على  الصليب.*
* وكان على رأس هؤلاء الشخصيات التالية التي تركت لنا أعمالاً مكتوبة ظلت  ومازالت تشهد للأجيال عن صحة كل نقطة وكل حرف وكل كلمة وكل آية وكل فقرة وكل إصحاح  وكل سفر في العهد الجديد والكتاب المقدس كله.*
*(1) القديس اكليمندس الروماني (30 - 110م): *

* كان القديس اكليمندس الروماني (30 -110م)، كما يقول عنه يوسابيوس  القيصري في تاريخه، أسقفا لروما ومساعداً للقديس بولس(1)، وقال  عنه القديس جيروم سكرتير بابا روما (343 – 420م) ؛ " هذا هو الذي كتب عنه الرسول  بولس في الرسالة إلى فيلبي "(2)، وقال  عنه القديس بولس الرسول انه جاهد معه في نشر الإنجيل (في3: 4)، والذي تعرف على  الكثيرين من الرسل وتعلم منهم، يقول عنه القديس إريناؤس أسقف ليون (120 -202م) "  أسس الرسل الطوباويون الكنيسة (كنيسة روما) وبنوها وسلموا الأسقفية للينوس ... ثم  خلفه اناكليتوس، وبعده الثالث من الرسل صارت الأسقفية لاكليمندس. هذا الرجل  رأى الرسل الطوباويين وتحدث معهم وكانت كرازتهم لا تزال تدوي في أذنيه  وتقاليدهم ماثلة أمام عينيه. ولم يكن هو وحده في هذا لأنه كان يوجد  الكثيرون الباقون من الذين تسلموا التعليم من الرسل "(3).  كما قال عنه العلامة اوريجانوس (185 -230 -254) " أكليمندس الذي رأى  الرسل حقاً "(4).  *
* هذا القديس أشار في رسالته التي أرسلها إلى كورنثوس(5)،  والتي كتبها حوالي سنة 96م، وهي واحدة من أقدم الوثائق الكنسية بعد العهد الجديد،  إلى تسليم الرب يسوع المسيح الإنجيل للرسل ومنحهم السلطان الرسولي فقال " تسلم  الرسل الإنجيل من الرب يسوع المسيح، ويسوع المسيح أًرسل من الله. المسيح، إذا،  من الله والرسل من المسيح وينبع الجميع من إرادة الله بترتيب منظم. وقد حمل  الرسل بشارة اقتراب الملكوت السماوي بعد أن استمدوا معرفتهم من قيامة السيد المسيح  وتأكدوا من كلام الرب بالروح القدس ". كما أشار إلى ما جاء في الأناجيل  الثلاثة الأولى وأقتبس منها على أساس أنها أقوال المسيح، وكلمة الله التي يجب أن  تطاع فقال: *
*† " تذكروا أقوال الرب يسوع كيف قال: ويل لذلك الإنسان (الذي به  تأتى العثرات) كان خير له أن لا يولد من أن يكون حجر عثرة أمام مختاري، كان خيراً  أن يعلق (في عنقه) حجر رحى ويغرق في أعماق البحر من أن يعثر أحد مختاري " (7: 46،8  مع مت16: 18؛24: 26؛مر42: 9؛لو2: 17). *
*† " لنذكر على وجه الخصوص أقوال الرب يسوع التي قالها عندما كان  يعلم الوداعة وطول الأناة لأنه تكلم هكذا: ارحموا ترحمون. اغفروا يغفر لكم. وكما  تفعلون يعطى لكم، وكما تدينون تدانون، وكما تعطفوا يظهر لكم العطف "(1: 13،2) كما  اقتبس في (ف8: 46) ما جاء في متى24: 26 ولوقا1: 17،2، واقتبس في (ف46) معظم ما جاء  في الإصحاح الأول من الرسالة إلى العبرانيين، كما اقتبس قوله " الذي وهو بهاء مجده  ... صار أعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث اسماً افضل منهم " (2: 36 مع عب3: 1،4).  واستشهد أيضا برسائل القديس بولس الأخرى (1كورنثوس وأفسس و1تيموثاؤس وتيطس)، واقتبس  من رسالة يعقوب، كما يدل ما كتبه على معرفة واضحة بالإنجيل للقديس  يوحنا.*
* ثم يؤكد لنا بصورة مطلقة إيمان الكنيسة بوحي كل أسفار العهد الجديد  فيقول عن رسالة القديس بولس الرسول التي أُرسلت إليهم من قبل " انظروا إلى رسالة  بولس الطوباوى. ماذا كتب لكم في بداية الكرازة بالإنجيل؟ في الواقع كتب لكم  بوحي من الروح القدس رسالة تتعلق به وبكيفا (أي بطرس) وأبولوس ".  *
* كما أشار في رسالته إلى لاهوت المسيح وصلبه وقيامته فقال: " لنركز  أنظارنا على دم المسيح متحققين كم هو ثمين لدى أبيه، إذ سفكه  لأجل خلاصنا، وقدم نعمة التوبة للعالم كله ... لنكرم الرب يسوع المسيح  الذي قدم دمه لأجلنا ... وقد صار الرب يسوع المسيح باكورة  الراقدين من الأموات ".*
* وهنا يشهد هذا الرجل تلميذ الرسل، في رسالته القصيرة للإنجيل وللرسائل  أن القديس بولس كان يكتب رسائله بوحي الروح القدس، كم تكلم عن التسليم المباشر من  المسيح للتلاميذ ومن التلاميذ لخلفائهم، كما تكلم عن لاهوت المسيح وصلبه وقيامته  وفدائه للبشرية. أي قدم لنا الإيمان المسيحي كما كان في أيام الرسل.*
*(2) القديس أغناطيوس الإنطاكي (30 - 107م): *

* كان القديس أغناطيوس (30 - 107م) أسقفاً لإنطاكية بسوريا وتلميذاً  للقديس بطرس الرسول وقال عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري (340م) " أغناطيوس  الذي اختير أسقفاً لإنطاكية خلفاً لبطرس والذي لا تزال شهرته ذائعة بين  الكثيرين "(6). وقد  كتب هذا الرجل سبعة رسائل أكد فيها على المساواة بين ما كتبه الرسل وبين أسفار  العهد القديم فجميعها كلمة الله الموحى بها وأسفار مقدسة وأستشهد فيها بما جاء في  الإنجيل للقديس متى والإنجيل للقديس يوحنا وسفر أعمال الرسل وما جاء في الرسائل إلى  رومية وكورنثوس الأولى وأفسس وكولولسى وتسالونيكى الأولى وكانت آيات الإنجيل للقديس  يوحنا مؤثرة جداً على عقله وفكره وقلبه ويبدو أنه كان السفر المفضل لديه. وفيما يلي  جدول بأهم ما أستشهد به وأشار إليه من الأناجيل الثلاثة وبعض الرسائل: 
*








​



* كما أشار لوحي كل رسائل القديس بولس الرسول وإيمان الكنيسة في عصره  فقال " وقد اشتركتم في الأسرار مع القديس بولس الطاهر الشهيد المستحق كل بركة  ... الذي يذكركم في كل رسائله بالمسيح يسوع " (أفسس12).*
* كما تحدث عن لاهوت المسيح ودعاه سبع مرات ب " الله " و "  إله " و " إلهنا " في قوله عنه " الله الكلمة " و " دعي  المسيح إله ورب الجنود " و " ظهر لإبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب ودعي إله " و " عرشك  يا الله " 00 الخ. وعن صلبه وقيامته قال " يسوع المسيح ... تألم حقا ًعلى  عهد بيلاطس البنطي، وصلب حقاً ومات حقاً أمام السمائيين والأرضيين ومن تحت الأرض  وقام حقاً من الأموات "(ترالس 1: 9،2). *
*(3) القديس بوليكاربوس (65 - 155م): *

* أسقف سميرنا بآسيا الصغرى (حاليا أزمير بتركيا) والذي قال عنه كل من  القديس إريناؤس والمؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري أنه كان تلميذاً للقديس يوحنا وبعض  الرسل الذين أقاموه أسقفاً على سميرنا بآسيا الصغرى والذي استلم منهم التقليد  الرسولي، يقول عنه القديس إريناؤس " ولكن بوليكاربوس لم يكن متعلماً من الرسل  فحسب بل وتحدث مع الكثيرين من الذين رأوا المسيح وتعين من الرسل في أسيا أسقفاً  لكنيسة سميرنا، الذي رأيته في شبابي ... كان رجلاً أكثر عظمة وأكثر رسوخاً في  الشهادة للحق "(7).  *
* " إنه لا يزال ثابتاً في مخيلتي نوع الاحتشام والرصانة الذي كان  يتصف به*
*القديس بوليكاربوس مع احترام هيئته ووقار طلعته وقداسة سيرته، وتلك  الإرشادات الإلهية التي كان يعلم بها رعيته وبابلغ من ذلك كأني أسمع ألفاظه التي  كان ينطق بها عن الأحاديث التي تمت بينه وبين القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي وغيره من  القديسين الذين شاهدوا يسوع المسيح على الأرض وترددوا معه وعن الحقائق التي تعلمها  وتسلمها منهم "(8).  *
* وقد كتب رسالة قصيرة سنة 110م أستشهد فيها 112مرة من الكتاب المقدس كله  منها 100 مرة من 17 سفراً من العهد الجديد، الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى (متى ومرقس  ولوقا) وسفر أعمال الرسل والرسائل إلى كورنثوس الأولى والثانية وغلاطية وأفسس فيلبي  وتسالونيكى الأولى والثانية وتيموثاؤس الأولى والثانية والعبرانيين ورسالة بطرس  الأولى ورسالة يوحنا الأولى والثالثة.*
* ومثل الآباء في عصره وفي فجر الكنيسة الباكر فقد أكد على وحي رسائل  القديس بولس ككلمة الله الموحى بها فقال " فلا أنا ولا أي إنسان آخر قادر على أن  يصل إلى حكمة المبارك والممجد بولس الذي كان قائماً يعلم بين الذين عاشوا في تلك  الأيام، وعلم الحق بدقة وثبات، وبعد رحيله ترك لكم رسائل إذا درستموها  صرتم قادرين على أن تبنوا إيمانكم الذي تسلمتموه ". كما أقتبس في فقرة  واحدة آيتين واحدة من سفر المزامير والأخرى من الرسالة إلى أفسس بقوله " كما  قيل في الكتب المقدسة: أغضبوا ولا تخطئوا (مز5: 4) لا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم  (أف46: 4) " حيث أكد لنا نظرة الكنيسة في عصره إلى كل منهما باعتباره سفر مقدس  وكلمة الله. وفيما يلي جدول ببعض مما اقتبسه واستشهد به: 
*


*



*




*
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*وإلى جانب ما سبق يقول عن لاهوت المسيح وقيامته " الذي سيؤمن  بربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح وبأبيه الذي أقامه من الأموات "(9).  ويقول أيضاً " فلنلتصق دائماً برجائنا وعريس عدالتنا يسوع المسيح الذي حمل  خطايانا في جسده على الخشبه (الصليب) " (1: 7).*
*(4) الدياديكية (أو تعليم الرسل الأثنى عشر 100م):*

*
* *كُتب هذا الكتاب في نهاية القرن الأول وأقتبس كثيراً من الإنجيل للقديس  متى وأشار إلى الإنجيل ككل، سواء الإنجيل الشفوي أو المكتوب بقوله " كما هي  عندكم في الإنجيل " (3: 15،4) و " كما أمر الرب في إنجيله " (2: 8) و "  حسب ما جاء في الإنجيل " (3: 11) و " كما يقول الإنجيل " (3: 15)، و  يقتبس من الإنجيل للقديس متى بقوله " لا تصلوا كما يصلى المراؤون، بل كما أمر السيد  في إنجيله، فصلوا هكذا: أبانا الذي في السموات 00الخ " (2: 8) و " لأن الرب قال لا  تعطوا الخبز للكلاب " (5: 9). ويختم الكتاب بالقول " ولكن كما كتب:  سيأتي الرب ومعه القديسون " (زك5: 14) ثم يضيف " وسينظر العالم مخلصاً آتياً على  سحب السماء " (مت3: 24).*
*(5) رسالة برنابا (حوالي سنة 100م): *

* يجمع العلماء على أن هذه الرسالة قد كتبت في  نهاية القرن الأول وأن كاتبها مستقيم الرأي (أرثوذكسي) واقتبست من الإنجيل للقديس  متى (16: 20) باعتباره كتاب مقدس وموحى به من الله بقوله " كما هو  مكتوب: كثيرون يدعون وقليلون ينتخبون " (4: 14 مع مت16: 20). كما اقتبست من  رسالتي بولس الرسول إلى تيموثاؤس 1و2. وقالت عن لاهوت المسيح وصلبه وقيامته " يا  أخوتي إذا كان السيد قد أحتمل أن يتألم من أجل نفوسنا وهو رب المسكونة ... فكيف  قبل أن يتألم على أيدي الناس؟ ولكي يعطل الموت ويبرهن على القيامة من الأموات ظهر  بالجسد واحتمل الآلام ... وكان عليه أن يتألم على الصليب ... لذلك نعيد اليوم  الثامن بفرح. اليوم الذي قام فيه المسيح من الأموات وظهر وصعد إلى السماء " (5:  5،12). *
*(6) الرسالة الثانية المنسوبة لاكليمندس الروماني (بداية القرن الثاني):  *

* والتي يجمع العلماء على أنها ترجع لبداية القرن الثاني، وترجع قيمتها  بالنسبة لنا في هذا المجال، لكونها كانت تعبر عن فكر إحدى الجماعات المسيحية في  بداية القرن الثاني وشهادتها لوحي أسفار العهد الجديد وقانونيتها، فهي تقتبس من  الأناجيل الأربعة كثيراً وتسبق هذه الاقتباسات عبارات " لأن الرب يقول في  الإنجيل " (2clem5: 8) و " يقول كتاب مقدس آخر " (Ibid4:  2). ويؤكد استخدام الكاتب للفعل المضارع "  يقول " أنه يشير إلى الأناجيل المكتوبة وإيمانه بأنها كلمة الله وكتابه  المقدس. وفيما يلي أثنان من اقتباساته:  *
*†من الإنجيل للقديس متى " الذي يعترف بي قدام الناس سأعترف به قدام أبى "  (مت 32: 10) و " أخوتي هم الذين يعملون إرادة أبى " (مت16: 10).*
*†من الإنجيل للقديس لوقا " يقول الرب في الإنجيل: إذا لم تحفظوا  القليل فمن يعطيكم العظيم؟الأمين في القليل جداً أمين أيضاً في الكثير "  (Ibid5: 8 مع لو21: 8؛3: 10؛10: 16-12).*
*2 - أباء الكنيسة في القرن الثاني الميلادي: *
*شهد القرن الثاني للميلاد انتشارا واسعاً للمسيحية في كل البلاد المحيطة  بالبحر المتوسط، في آسيا وأفريقيا وأوربا، وقد عبر يوستينوس الشهيد في بداية القرن  الثاني (120م) عن هذا الانتشار بقوله للإمبراطور الروماني " لا توجد سلالة  واحدة من البشر سواء كانت بربر أو إغريق، سواء كانت ساكنة خيام أو بدو متجولين  بينها مصلين ومقدمي شكر لا يقدمون صلواتهم باسم يسوع المصلوب "  (Dial: 117)، وقال العلامة ترتليان (145 - 220م)، من شمال  أفريقيا، في دفاعه الذي أرسله إلى الإمبراطور الروماني " نحن نملأ كل مكان  بينكم، المدن والقرى والأسواق والمعسكر والقبائل والجماعات والقصر ومجلس الشيوخ  والساحة العامة، ولم نترك لكم شيئاً سوى معابد آلهتكم ". هذا الانتشار،  الذي بدأ في أيام الرسل وامتد بعدهم، كان وراءه العشرات بل والمئات من خلفاء الرسل  وتلاميذهم الذين استلموا منهم الإنجيل الشفوي والإنجيل المكتوب، بل وكانت هناك  ضرورة لوجود نسخ من الإنجيل المكتوب في كل في هذه البلاد، هذه النسخ التي بدأت في  الانتشار أولاً عن طريق الرسل أنفسهم. وهذا أدى بطبيعة الحال لوجود مئات بل آلاف  النسخ منه في كل تجمعات المسيحيين في هذه البلاد.*
* وكان بعض الآباء من آباء الكنيسة في كل هذه البلاد قد كتبوا عشرات  الكتب في تعليم الإيمان وشرح العقيدة وتفسير الأسفار المقدسة نفسها، ومن ثم  استشهدوا في كتاباتهم بمعظم آيات الكتاب المقدس واقتبسوا منها بغزارة شملت جميع  آيات العهد الجديد. ومن هؤلاء الآباء: *


*(1) بابياس أسقف هيرابوليس (60 - 130م): *

*ويقول عنه القديس إريناؤس أنه كان تلميذاً (سامعاً) للقديس يوحنا  ورفيقاً للقديس*
*بوليكاربوس(9)، كما  يقول عنه والقديس جيروم " بابياس تلميذ يوحنا وأسقف فريجيا "(10).  وكان أسقفاً لهيرابوليس فريجية بآسيا الصغرى وجمع التقاليد الشفوية عن أفواه الرسل  ووضع كتاباً من خمس مقالات في تفسير كلام الرب. وكان يهتم بكلام الرسل الحي المنقول  عنهم بنفس درجة الكلام المكتوب، ويعبر عن ذلك بقوله: " وإذا جاءني أحد ممن تبع  الشيوخ نظرت في كلام الشيوخ مما قاله أندراوس أو بطرس أو فيلبس أو توما أو  يعقوب أو يوحنا أو متى أو أحد تلاميذ ربنا أو أرستون أو يوحنا الشيخ. فأنى ما  ظننت أن ما يستقى من الكتب يفيدني بقدر ما أنقله من الصوت الحي الباقي "(10).*
* وهو يؤكد لنا هنا وجود الإنجيل الشفوي، من خلال تلاميذ الرسل ومن  استمعوا إليهم وحفظوا ما تسلموه منهم مع الإنجيل المكتوب جنباً إلى جنب مما يؤكد  استحالة التفكير في مجرد تغيير أو تعديل حرف واحد في كلمة الله المكتوبة، أو في  العقيدة التي تسلمها آباء الكنيسة من الرسل.*
* كما قال عن الإنجيل للقديس متى: " وهكذا كتب متى الأقوال  Logia الإلهية باللغة العبرية (اللهجة الآرامية) وفسرها كل واحد على قدر استطاعته "(11).  وقال عن الإنجيل للقديس مرقس " إن مرقس إذ كان هو اللسان الناطق لبطرس كتب  بدقة، ولو من غير ترتيب كل ما تذكره عما قاله المسيح أو فعله "(12).  *
*(2) يوستينوس الشهيد (100 - 165م): *

*من نابلس بفلسطين وقد كرس حياته للدفاع عن المسيحية وكان من أول  المدافعين عنها وقد بقى لنا مما كتبه دفاعان عن المسيحية كان قد وجههما إلى  الإمبراطور الروماني أنطونيوس بيوس (138 - 161م) والسانتوس الروماني(12)،  وحوار مع شخص يدعى تريفو اليهودي. وقد شهد فيهما للأناجيل الأربعة وأشار إليها أكثر  من سبع عشرة مره بعبارات مثل: " لأن الرسل سلموا لنا في المذكرات التي دونوها  والتي تسمى أناجيل "(13). ثم  يقول معبرا عن فكر معاصريه في وحي العهد الجديد " وكما علمنا الذين سجلوا كل ما  يختص بمخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذين صدقناهم (آمنا بهم) "(15). و"  لأنه كما آمن إبراهيم بصوت الله وحسب له ذلك براً ونحن بنفس الطريقة آمنا بصوت الله  الذي تحدث لنا بواسطة رسل المسيح وأعلن لنا بواسطة الأنبياء حتى  الموت أن إيماننا تبرأ بكل ما في العالم "(16).  كما تحدث عن انتشارالأسفار المقدسة، العهد الجديد والعهد القديم، في كل مكان في العالم كان  يوجد به مسيحيون، وعن قراءتها في اجتماعات العبادة في الكنائس في كل مكان " وفي  اليوم الذي يدعى الأحد يجتمع معاً كل الذين يعيشون في المدن أو في الريف في مكان  واحد وتقرأ مذكرات الرسل (الأناجيل) أو كتابات الأنبياء بحسب ما يسمح الوقت،  وعندما يتوقف القارئ يعلم الرئيس وينصح بالعمل بهذه الأمور السارة "(17).  كما اقتبس واستشهد بكثير من آياتها ؛*
*†فقد استشهد بما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس متى عن ظهور النجم للمجوس وقت  ميلاد السيد المسيح، في قوله " عندما ظهر نجم في السماء وقت ميلاده كما هو  مسجل في مذكرات رسله (أي الأناجيل) أدرك المجوس، من العربية، العلامة  بهذه فأتوا وسجدوا له " (Dial.106.4 مع متى 1: 2).*
*†واستشهد بما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا عن سقوط عرق كقطرات دم من السيد  وهو في البستان " مكتوب في المذكرات التي دونها الرسل وأتباعهم (أي  الأناجيل)، كما قلت، أن عرقه سقط مثل قطرات دم عندما كان يصلى ويقول " أن أمكن  فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس " (Dial,103.8 مع لوقا 42: 22،44). *
*†واستشهد بالكثير مما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا مثل قوله " قال  المسيح أيضاً: أن لم تولدوا ثانية فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات " (Apol.61.4 ؛ مع يو5: 3). مشيراً إلى حوار الرب مع نيقوديموس  (يو3: 3-5). *
*†وقال عن سفر الرؤيا " وعلاوة على ذلك لدينا أيضاً رجل يدعى يوحنا وهو  أحد رسل المسيح تنبأ في رؤيا صارت له " (Dial.81.4 مع رؤ 1).*
* وقال عن لاهوت المسيح أن الكنيسة تنادى ب " تعاليم  اللوغوس (المسيح، كلمة الله) لأنه إلهي "، ثم يقول "  ونحن نعبده "، ويقول أيضاً أن اللوغوس الذي هو المسيح هو الذي كلم  موسى النبي من العليقة وقال له " أنا أكون الذي أكون، إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق  وإله يعقوب ". وقال عن صلبه وقيامته " لأنه حقاً بقى المسيح على  الشجرة (الصليب) حتى المساء تقريباً ودفنوه في المساء وفي اليوم الثالث قام  ثانية ".*
*(3) تاتيان السوري (110 - 172م): *

* هذا الرجل كان تلميذا ليوستينوس الشهيد، ثم أنحرف عن الإيمان السليم،  وقد جمع فيما بين (166 - 170م) الأناجيل الأربعة في كتاب واحد أسماه " دياتسرون "  أي الرباعي وقد أنتشر هذا الكتاب بغزارة في سوريا حتى جمع منه ثيودوريت،  أسقفCyrus بسوريا، سنة 420م اكثر من 200 نسخه في كنائسه  وأستبدلها بالأناجيل الأربعة. ويبدأ هذا الكتاب بمقدمة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا "  في البدء كان الكلمة 00 " وينتهي أيضا بخاتمة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا "  وأشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع 00 " وهو يشهد للإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة باعتباره  الإنجيل الواحد.*
*4 - الوثيقة الموراتوريه (170م): *

*وجدت هذه الوثيقة الموراتورية أو المخطوطة الموراتورية في المكتبة  الامبروسية Ambrosian - بميلان سنة 1740م ونشرها العالم الإيطالي  موراتورى Muratori فدعيت باسمه. وكانت مكتوبة باللاتينية. وترجع  نصوص هذه المخطوطة، التي كتبت أصلاً باليونانية، كما تؤكد هي نفسها، في النصف  الثاني من القرن الثاني الميلادي حيث تقول الوثيقة " كتب هرماس (كتابه) الراعي  حديثاً جداً في زماننا في مدينة روما عندما كان يجلس شقيقه الأسقف بيوس  Pius على كرسي الكنيسة في روما "(18).  وكانت سطورها الأولى مفقودة وتبدأ بعبارة عن الإنجيل الثاني الذي للقديس مرقس وتقول  " الذي فيه كان حاضراً وقد دونه "، ثم تتحدث عن الإنجيل الثالث الذي للقديس  لوقا مما يؤكد أنها تحدثت في السطور المفقودة عن الإنجيل للقديس متى ثم الإنجيل  للقديس مرقس والذي تبقى منه هذا السطر المذكور أعلاه.*
* " كتاب الإنجيل الثالث، الذي بحسب لوقا، هذا الطبيب لوقا بعد صعود  المسيح (قيامته)؟ أخذه بولس معه كخبير في الطريق (التعليم)، دونه باسمه حسب فكره،  مع أنه لم ير الرب في الجسد، ولأنه كان قادراً على التحقق منه، فقد بدأ يروى القصة  من ميلاد يوحنا. *
* رابع الأناجيل هو الذي ليوحنا (أحد) الرسل. الذي عندما حثه تلاميذه  وأساقفته قال: صوموا معي من اليوم ولمدة ثلاثة أيام وما يعلن لكل واحد فلنقله بعضنا  لبعض. وفي نفس الوقت كُشف لأندراوس، أحد الرسل، أن ما ينجح (يفحص) الكل فيه يجب أن  يدون يوحنا كل شيء باسمه. ولذا فعلى الرغم من وجود أفكار متنوعة تعلم في الإنجيل  ككل (أي الأناجيل الأربعة) إلا أن هذه الأمور لا تسبب اختلافاً لإيمان المؤمنين،  لأن كل ما فيها أُعلن بالروح الواحد. *
* فكل شيء معلن في الكل: ما يختص بالميلاد وما يختص بالآلام وما يختص  بالقيامة وما يختص بالأحاديث مع التلاميذ، ما يختص بمجيئه الأول محتقر في تواضع،  والثاني ممجد في قوة ملوكية. فما العجيب إذا في أن يورد يوحنا نقاط خاصة في رسائله  أيضاً، فهو دائماً صادق مع نفسه، إذ يقول هو نفسه " الذي رأيناه بعيوننا وسمعناه  بآذاننا ولمسته أيدينا نكتبه لكم ". فهو يعترف هكذا أنه ليس شاهد عيان فقط بل كاتب  أيضاً لكل عجائب الرب بالترتيب.*
* ولكن أعمال الرسل مكتوبة في كتاب واحد. فقد لخص لوقا للعزيز ثاوفيلس  الأمور العديدة التي حدثت في حضوره 00 ". *
* وتتحدث الوثيقة أو المخطوطة بعد ذلك عن كل رسائل القديس بولس عدا  الرسالة إلى العبرانيين، وتتكلم عن رؤيا يوحنا ورسالة يهوذا ورسالتين للقديس يوحنا.  ثم تتحدث عن بعض الكتب الأبوكريفية، أي المزيفة. وتؤكد لنا هذه الوثيقة ثلاث حقائق  جوهرية هي: *
*(1) إيمان الكنيسة في القرن الثاني للميلاد بوحي أسفار العهد الجديد  وكتابتها وتدوينها بالروح القدس.*
*(2) وأنها أسفار مقدسة وذات سلطان إلهي. *
*(3) كما تميز تماماً بين هذه الأسفار المقدسة وبين الكتب المزيفة التي  قالت عنها أنه " لا يمكن أن تقبل (الكتب الابوكريفية، المزيفة)  في الكنيسة الجامعة. لأنه لن يخلط الخل مع العسل ".*
* وعلى الرغم من أن هذه الوثيقة لا تذكر الرسالة إلى العبرانيين وكذلك  الرسالة الثالثة للقديس يوحنا ورسالة يعقوب ورسالتي بطرس فهذا لا يدل على عدم  الإيمان بوحيها وقداستها أو إنكارها لأن هذه المخطوطة لم تذكر هذه الرسائل لا بين  الأسفار المقدسة الموحى بها ولا بين الأسفار المزيفة فقد ذكرت هذه الرسائل في كثير  من كتابات الكثير من آباء القرن الثاني الميلادي الذين استشهدوا بآياتها واقتبسوا  نصوصها وشهدوا لها. يقول العلامة الإنجليزي وستكوت أن عدم ذكر هذه الرسائل قد يرجع  لوجود فجوة أو شق في المخطوطة نفسها. وعلى أية حال فهذه الرسائل مستشهد بها جيداً  وبدرجة كافية في مصادر أخرى(19).*
*3- شهادة آباء الكنيسة في نهاية القرن الثاني وبداية القرن الثالث:  *
*تعبر هذه الفترة من تاريخ المسيحية فترة حاسمة في تاريخ قانون العهد  الجديد، فهي الفترة التي انتشرت فيها جميع أسفار العهد الجديد في كل مكان دخلت فيه  المسيحية سواء في الإمبراطورية الرومانية أو خارجها، كما أنها الفترة التي كان فيها  الإنجيل المكتوب، الذي أنتشر وتم تبادلت نسخه بين جميع الكنائس في كل مكان، هو  المرجع الأول للمسيحية بعد رحيل الرسل وتلاميذهم وأن كان تلاميذ تلاميذهم وخلفاءهم  كانوا لا يزالون أحياء في هذا العالم.*
*(1) إيريناؤس أسقف ليون (120 - 202م): *

*كان إيريناؤس أسقف ليون بفرنسا حاليا أحد الذين تتلمذوا على أيدي تلاميذ  الرسل، خاصة القديس بوليكاربوس، كما أكد هو نفسه، كما بينا أعلاه، وخلفائهم، ويضيف  القديس جيروم " من المؤكد أنه كان تلميذا لبوليكاربوس "(19).  وكان حلقة وصل بين الآباء الرسوليين تلاميذ الرسل ومن جاءوا بعده. وقد كتب مجموعة  من الكتب بعنوان " ضد الهراطقة " دافع فيها عن المسيحية وأسفارها المقدسة وأقتبس  منها حوالي 1064 اقتباسا منها 626 من الأناجيل الأربعة وحدها و325 من رسائل القديس  بولس الرسول الأربعة عشر و112 من بقية أسفار العهد الجديد، منها 29 من سفر الرؤيا.  وأكد على حقيقة انتشار الأناجيل الأربعة في كل مكان بقوله " لقد تعلمنا خطة  خلاصنا من أولئك الذين سلموا لنا الإنجيل الذي سبق أن نادوا به للبشرية عامة، ثم  سلموه لنا بعد ذلك، حسب إرادة الله، في أسفار مقدسة ليكون أساس وعامود إيماننا  ... فقد كانوا يمتلكون إنجيل الله، كل بمفرده، فقد نشر متى إنجيلاً مكتوباً بين  العبرانيين بلهجتهم عندما كان بطرس وبولس يكرزان ويؤسسان الكنائس في روما. وبعد  رحيلهما سلم لنا مرقس تلميذ بطرس ومترجمه، كتابة ما بشر به بطرس. ودون لوقا، رفيق  بولس في سفر الإنجيل الذي بشر به (بولس)، وبعد ذلك نشر يوحنا نفسه، تلميذ الرب  والذي اتكأ على صدره إنجيلا أثناء أقامته في أفسس في آسيا الصغرى "(20).*
* وقال عن وحدة الإنجيل " لا يمكن أن تكون الأناجيل أكثر أو أقل مما  هي عليه الآن حيث يوجد أربعة أركان في العالم الذي نعيش فيه أو أربعة رياح جامعة  حيث انتشرت الكنيسة في كل أنحاء العالم وأن "عامود الحق وقاعدة " الكنيسة هو  الإنجيل روح الحياة، فمن اللائق أن يكون لها أربعة أعمدة تنفس الخلود وتحي البشر من  جديد، وذلك يوضح أن الكلمة صانع الكل، الجالس على الشاروبيم والذي يحتوى كل شيء  والذي ظهر للبشر أعطانا الإنجيل في أربعة أوجه ولكن مرتبطة بروح واحد ...  ولأن الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا يقدم ميلاده الأزلي القدير والمجيد من الآب، يقول " في  البدء كان الكلمة وكان الكلمة عند الله وكان الكلمة الله " و " كل شيء به كان  وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان ... ولكن الذي بحسب لوقا يركز على شخصيته (المسيح)  الكهنوتية فقد بدأ بزكريا الكاهن وهو يقدم البخور لله. لأن العجل المسمن (أنظر  لوقا 23: 15)، الذي كان سيقدم ذبيحة بسبب الابن الأصغر الذي وُجد، كان يعُد  حالاً ... ويركز متى على ميلاده الإنساني قائلاً " كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود  ابن إبراهيم " و " وكان ميلاد يسوع المسيح هكذا ". فهو إذا إنجيل الإنسانية، ولذا  يظهر [ المسيح ] خلال كل الإنجيل كإنسان وديع ومتواضع. ويبدأ مرقس من جهة أخرى بروح  النبوة الآتي على الناس من الأعالي قائلاً " بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح، كما هو مكتوب  في اشعياء النبي " مشيراً إلى المدخل المجنح للإنجيل. لذلك صارت رسالته وجيزة  ومختصره لمثل هذه الشخصية النبوية "(21).*
* وكتب الكثير عن لاهوت المسيح وصلبه قيامته. ومما قاله عن لاهوت المسيح  أن الكنيسة تؤمن " بأنه يجب أن تنحني كل ركبة للمسيح يسوع ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا  وملكنا ". *
*(2) القديس أكليمندس الإسكندري (150 - 215م): *

*كان القديس اكليمندس الإسكندري مديراً لمدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية  وتلميذاً للعلامة بنتينوس ومُعلماً لكل من العلامة أوريجانوس وهيبوليتوس وكان كما  يصفه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري " متمرساً في الأسفار المقدسة "(22)،  وينقل يوسابيوس عن كتابه وصف المناظر أنهأستلم التقليد بكل دقة من الذين تسلموه من الرسل، فقد كان هو نفسه خليفة  تلاميذ الرسل أو كما يقول هو عن نفسه إنه " التالي لخلفاء الرسل "(23)، "  ويعترف بأن أصدقاءه قد طلبوا منه بإلحاح أن يكتب من أجل الأجيال المتعاقبة التقاليد  التي سمعها من الشيوخ الأقدمين "(24)،  وذلك باعتباره أحد خلفائهم. ومن ثم فقد سجل التقليد الشفوي الذي سمعه ورآه وتعلمه  وعاشه وحوله إلى تقليد مكتوب، كما شرحه ودافع عنه. وينقل عنه يوسابيوس، أيضا، قوله  عن معلميه الذين استلم منهم التقليد " وقد حافظ هؤلاء الأشخاص على التقليد  الحقيقي للتعليم المبارك، المسلم مباشرة من الرسل القديسين بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا  وبولس، إذ كان الابن يتسلمه عن أبيه (وقليلون هم الذين شابهوا آباءهم) حتى وصل  إلينا بإرادة الله لنحافظ على هذه البذار الرسولية "(25).**
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*  وقد أقتبس من أسفار العهد الجديد 1433 مرة، منها 591 من الأناجيل  الأربعة  و731 اقتباسا من رسائل القديس بولس الرسول و111 من بقية العهد  الجديد.*
*(3) العلامة ترتليان (145 -220م): *

*وقال العلامة ترتليان، من قرطاجنة بشمال أفريقيا والذي قال عنه القديس  جيروم أنه " يعتبر رائداً للكتبة اللاتين "(26)، عن  صحة ووحي الأناجيل الأربعة " أن  كُتاب العهد الإنجيلي هم الرسل الذين عينهم  الرب نفسه لنشر الإنجيل إلى  جانب الرجال الرسوليين الذين ظهروا مع الرسل وبعد الرسل  ... يوحنا ومتى  اللذان غرسا الإيمان داخلنا، ومن الرسوليين لوقا ومرقس اللذان جدداه  لنا  بعد ذلك "(27).  كما اقتبس من كل أسفار العهد الجديد واستشهد بأكثر من 7... (سبعة آلاف)  اقتباسٍ.*
*  وهناك الكثير من قادة الهراطقة في القرن الثاني، مثل ماركيون الهرطوقي   الغنوسي الذي كتب (سنة 140م) والذي كان يستخدم الإنجيل للقديس لوقا وعشر من  رسائل  القديس بولس، وفالنتينوس الغنوسي أيضا والذي استشهد بالإنجيل  للقديس متى ولوقا  ويوحنا والرسائل إلى رومية و 1كورنثوس وأفسس وغيرها من  أسفار العهد  الجديد.*
*(4) هيبوليتوس (170-235م): *

*كان  هيبوليتوس كاهناً بروما وقد اقتبس واستشهد بأسفار العهد الجديد أكثر  من  1300 مرة وأشار إلى قراءتها في الاجتماعات العبادية العامة(28) كما  أشار إلى *
*قداستها ووحيها وكونها كلمة الله(29).*
*(5) العلامة أوريجانوس (185-245م): *

* تلميذ وخليفة إكليمندس الإسكندري، وقد فسر جميع أسفار العهد القديم  والعهد الجديد وقابل الأسفار الإلهية لكل من العهدين(30)،   وقال أن كل ما تكلم به الأنبياء في أسفار العهد القديم قد تكلم به المسيح  بواسطتهم  قبل التجسد، وأن ما تكلم به رسل المسيح هو كلام المسيح الذي  تكلم به من خلالهم بعد  صعوده إلى السماء " وبكلمات المسيح لا نعنى تلك  التي تكلم بها عندما صار إنساناً  وحل بالجسد، فقد كان المسيح قبل ذلك  الوقت كلمة الله الذي تكلم في موسى والأنبياء  ... وبعد صعوده إلى السماء تكلم في تلاميذه كما تكلم بواسطة بولس  الذي قال: أنتم تطلبون برهان المسيح الذي يتكلم في "(31).*
*  ويقول عن وحي وقانونية الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة: " بين الأناجيل  الأربعة،  وهى الوحيدة التي لا نزاع بشأنها في كنيسة الله تحت السماء، عرفت من   التقليد أن أولها كتبه متى، الذي كان عشاراً، ولكنه فيما بعد صار رسولاً  ليسوع المسيح، وقد أُعد للمتنصرين من اليهود ونُشر باللغة العبرانية. والثاني  كتبه مرقس  وفقاً لتعاليم بطرس، الذي في رسالته الجامعة يعترف به أبناً  قائلاً: تسلم  عليكم التي في بابل المختارة معكم، وكذا مرقس أبني (1بط13: 5).  والثالث كتبه لوقا، وهو الإنجيل الذي أقره (أشرف عليه) بولس،  وكتب من أجل المتنصرين من الأمم. وأخر الكل الإنجيل الذي كتبه يوحنا  "(32)".*
*(6) المؤرخ الكنسى يوسابيوس القيصرى (264-340م): *

*أسقف  قيصرية وأحد أعضاء مجمع نيقية الذي انعقد سنة 325م. وترجع أهمية  كتاباته  لكونه أقدم المؤرخين المسيحيين، وهو نفسه يعتبر حجة في تاريخ الكنيسة في   عصورها الأولى وكان واسع الإطلاع في كتب الآباء والتي كان لديه منها الكثير  جداً  واستقى معلوماته منها، ولذا فقد جمع في كُتبه أهم ما كتبه آباء  الكنيسة من نهاية  القرن الأول إلى بداية القرن الثالث. وقد نقل لنا الكثير  من أقوال الآباء في  الأناجيل وبقية أسفار العهد الجديد. ويكتب لنا عن وحي  وقانونية الأناجيل الأربعة  كما يلي: *
*  " أولئك الرجال العظام، اللاهوتيون حقاً، أقصد رسل المسيح، تطهرت  حياتهم  وتزينوا بكل فضيلة في نفوسهم، ولكنهم لم يكونوا فصيحاء اللسان. وكانوا  واثقين كل الثقة في السلطان الإلهي الذي منحه لهم المخلص، ولكنهم لم يعرفوا  – ولم يحاولوا أن يعرفوا –  كيف يذيعون تعاليم معلمهم بلغة فنية فصحى، بل  استخدموا فقط إعلانات روح  الله العامل معهم وسلطان المسيح الصانع العجائب الذي كان  يظهر فيهم، وبذلك  أذاعوا معرفة ملكوت السموات في كل العالم، غير مفكرين كثيراً في  تدوين  الكتب.*
*  وهذا ما فعلوه لأنهم وجدوا معونة في خدمتهم ممن هو أعظم من الإنسان.   فبولس مثلاً الذي فاقهم جميعاً في قوة التعبير وغزارة التفكير، لم يكتب إلا  أقصر  الرسائل رغم انه كانت لديه أسرار غامضة لا تحصى يريد نقلها للكنيسة،  لأنه قد وصل  إلى مناظر السماء الثالثة، ونقل إلى فردوس الله وحسب مستحقاً  أن يسمع هناك كلمات لا  ينطق بها ... لأن متى الذي كرز أولاً للعبرانيين كتب إنجيله بلغته  الوطنية،  إذ كان على وشك الذهاب إلى شعوب أخرى وبذلك عوض من كان مضطراً  لمغادرتهم  عن الخسارة التي كانت مزمعة أن تحل بهم بسبب مغادرته إياهم "(33).*
*  " أضاء جلال التقوى عقول سامعي بطرس لدرجة أنهم لم يكتفوا بأن يسمعوا  مرة  واحدة فقط ولم يكونوا قانعين بالتعليم غير المكتوب للإنجيل الإلهي، بل  توسلوا  بكل أنواع التوسلات إلى مرقس أحد تابعي بطرس، والذي لا يزال إنجيله بين  أيدينا، لكي يترك لهم أثراً مكتوباً عن التعاليم التي سبق أن وصلتهم  شفوياً. ولم يتوقفوا حتى تغلبوا على الرجل، وهكذا سنحت له الفرصة  لكتابة الإنجيل الذي يحمل اسم مرقس "(34).*
*  " أما لوقا فهو نفسه في بداية إنجيله يبين السبب الذي دعاه إلى كتابته   ... ودون في إنجيله وصفاً دقيقاً لتلك الأحداث التي تلقى عنها المعلومات  الكاملة،  يساعد على هذا صداقته الوثيقة لبولس وإقامته معه، ومعرفته لسائر  الرسل "(35).*
*" وبعدما نشر مرقس ولوقا إنجيلهما يقولون أن يوحنا الذي صرف كل  وقته في نشر الإنجيل شفوياً، بدأ أخيراً يكتب  للسبب التالي: أن الأناجيل  الثلاثة السابق ذكرها إذ وصلت إلى أيدي  الجميع، وإلى يديه أيضاً، يقولون أنه قبلها  وشهد لصحتها، ولكن كان ينقصها  وصف أعمال المسيح في بداية خدمته "(36).*
*(7) القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى (296-373م): *

*  بابا الإسكندرية العشرون والمسمى بالرسولي لدفاعه البطولي عن جوهر   الإيمان المسيحي ومواجهته لكل خصوم عقيدة مساواة الابن للآب في الجوهر.  وترجع أهمية  قانونه للأسفار المقدسة الموحى بها لأنه يمثل جميع كنائس  العالم في ذلك الوقت، إذ  كان معترفاً به من جميع الكنائس التي كانت قد  وصلت إلى مرحلة من اليقين الكامل  والمطلق بقانونية كل أسفار العهد الجديد  كما هي بين أيدينا. وهى كالآتي:  *
* " الأناجيل الأربعة التي بحسب متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا. بعد  ذلك أعمال الرسل والرسائل (المسماة بالجامعة)، وهى سبع، واحدة ليعقوب   واثنتان لبطرس، وثلاث ليوحنا، وواحدة ليهوذا. وإلى جانب هؤلاء يوجد أربع  عشرة رسالة  لبولس كتبت بالترتيب التالي ؛ الأولى لروما واثنتان لكورنثوس  وواحدة لغلاطية وأخرى  لأفسس، ثم واحدة لفيلبي، وواحدة لكولوسى، واثنتان  لتسالونيكى والتي للعبرانيين،  واثنتان أيضا لتيموثاوس، وواحدة لتيطس  وأخيراً التي لفليمون، وإلى جانب هؤلاء رؤيا  يوحنا "(37).*
*4 إحصاء وقيمة اقتباس الآباء من العهد الجديد: *

*وهكذا  يؤكد لنا هؤلاء الآباء وحي وصحة جميع أسفار العهد الجديد واستحالة   تحريفها، فقد شهدوا لها واقتبسوا منها، من جميع آياتها، وأكدوا لنا صحة كل  العقائد  المسيحية وعلى رأسها وحدانية الله، الواحد في ثالوث، الموجود  بذاته الناطق بكلمته  والحي بروحه ولاهوت المسيح وتجسده وصلبه وتقديم ذاته  لفداء البشرية وقيامته من  الأموات وصعوده إلى السموات وشفاعته في كل  البشرية.*
*  ويقول العلماء عن كتابات هؤلاء الآباء واقتباساتهم من العهد الجديد "   أولاً: أنها تؤيد تماماً وجود سبعة وعشرين سفراً قانونياً في العهد الجديد.  صحيح  أن هذه الاقتباسات كانت حرة في أحيان كثيرة، إلا أن بعض الآباء  التزموا الدقة  التامة في استشهاداتهم. وعلى أي حال يكفي أن تكون هذه  الاقتباسات قد نقلت المحتوى  الأساسي للنص الأصلي. ثانياً: أن هذه الاقتباسات  كثيرة جداً لدرجة أنه لو لم تتبق أية مخطوطة للعهد الجديد، لأمكن جمعه مرة أخرى من  كتابات الآباء الأولين وحدها "(38).  *
*كما قال ج. هارولد جرينلي " إن هذه الاقتباسات واسعة جداً لدرجة  أن العهد الجديد يمكن إعادة تكوينه منها دون استخدام مخطوطاته "(39).  *
*  فقد اقتبس يوستينوس 330 اقتباساً، وإريناؤس 1819 اقتباساً، واكليمندس   الإسكندري 2406 اقتباسا، وترتليان 7285 اقتباسا، وهيبوليتوس 1378 اقتباسا،  فيصبح  أجمالي ما اقتبسه هؤلاء 31,113 وبإضافة 5176 اقتباسا ليوسابيوس،  يصبح الإجمالي  36,289 اقتباساً، وذلك في كتبهم الموجودة لدينا وفي حوزتنا.*
*  يقول جيسلر ونيكس " تشير الإحصائيات الأولية إلى أن هناك ما يقرب من   32.... اقتباس من العهد الجديد ترجع إلى ما قبل انعقاد مجمع نيقية (325م).  ولا يمثل  هذا العدد كافة الاقتباسات بأي حال من الأحوال، فهو لا يشمل  اقتباسات كتَّاب القرن  الرابع. ولو أضفنا إلى هذا العدد اقتباسات كاتب  واحد فقط هو يوسابيوس الذي ظهر قبيل  وأثناء مجمع نيقية فإن العدد الكلي  لاقتباسات العهد الجديد سيرتفع إلى أكثر من  36.... اقتباس"(40).  *
*  وإذا أضفنا ما اقتبسه الآباء بعد نيقية وحتى سنة 440م أمثال ؛ البابا   أثناسيوس الرسولي (373م) والذي اقتبس في مقالاته ضد أريوس أكثر من 1662  اقتباسا،  والبابا كيرلس الإسكندري (عامود الدين) (444م)، وغيرهم، الذين  كتبوا تفاسير وعظات  ومقالات عقائدية ولاهوتية، لزاد عدد الاقتباسات عن  200.... اقتباسٍ ولأمكن منها  استعادة العهد الجديد أكثر من مرة في أكثر من  لغة بدون الحاجة إلى مخطوطات النص  ذاته. *
*  ويقول بروس ميتسجر " بالإضافة إلى البرهان النصي المستمد من المخطوطات   اليونانية للعهد الجديد ومن النسخ الأولى له، فإن الناقد النصي لديه  اقتباسات  كتابية كثيرة في الشروح والعظات وغيرها من الأبحاث التي كتبها  آباء الكنيسة  الأولون. حقاً إن هذه الاقتباسات واسعة جداً حتى أنه لو  ضاعت جميع مصادرنا  الأخرى لنصوص العهد الجديد، فإن هذه الاقتباسات وحدها  كافية عملياً لإعادة تكوين  العهد الجديد كله "(41).  *
* وكان السير دافيد دالريمبل يتساءل عن مدى كثرة نصوص الكتاب المقدس في  كتابات الآباء الأولين عندما سأله أحدهم قائلاً: " لنفرض  أن العهد الجديد قد  ضاع وفقدت جميع نسخه قبل نهاية القرن الثالث، فهل كان  من الممكن جمعه مرة أخرى من  كتابات الآباء في القرنين الثاني والثالث؟ "  (أي قبل مجمع نقية 325م)  وبعد الكثير من البحث قال دالريمبل: " انظر إلى  هذه الكتب. أتذكر سؤالك لي عن  العهد الجديد وكتابات الآباء؟ لقد أثار هذا  السؤال فضولي ولما كان لديّ جميع  الأعمال الموجودة للآباء في القرنين  الثاني والثالث، بدأت أبحث، ولقد وجدت  حتى الآن العهد الجديد كله فيما عدا إحدي عشرة آية "(42).  *
* أخيرا قال السير فريدريك كنيون مدير المتحف البريطاني الأسبق والمختص  بالمخطوطات " يمكن  للمسيحي أن يمسك بالكتاب المقدس كله في يده ويقول بدون خوف  أو تردد أنه  يمسك بكلمة الله الحقيقية التي سلمت عبر القرون من جيل إلى جيل بدون أن   يفقد شئ من قيمتها ".*

*
(1) " وفي السنة الثالثة عشرة من حكم نفس الإمبراطور (فاسبسيان الذي حكم من أول يولية سنة 69م إلى 24 يونية سنة 79م) تولى أكليمندس أسقف كنيسة روما خلفاً لأنتيلكتس الذي ظل فيها اثنتي عشرة سنة. ويخبرنا الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل فيلبي أن أكليمندس هذا كان عاملاً معه (في3:4) ". يوسابيوس ك 3ف15.

(2) " أكليمندس هذا هو الذي كتب عنه الرسول بولس في الرسالة إلى فيلبي قائلاً 000 وهو رابع أسقف لروما " (مشاهير الرجال ف 15 ).

(3) Adv. Haer.b.3:3.

(4) Origen De Principiis iii.6.

(5) ووجد عدد من المخطوطات ؛ المخطوطة الإسكندرية (450م) ومخطوطتين في الترجمة القبطية ترجع الأولى للقرن الرابع والثانية للقرن السابع، مخطوطة سريانية ترجع لما بين 1169 – 70م، ومخطوطة Hierosolymitanus (1056).


(6) يوسابيوس ك3ف2:36.
- 131 -

(7) Ag.Her. iii.2,4.

(8) الآباء الرسوليون للقمص تادرس يعقوب ص 126.

(9) 2:12 مع Lightfoot,p.181.

(9) Ag. Her. V.33,4.

(10) مشاهير الرجال ف 18.

(10) آباء الكنيسة في القرون الثلاثة الأولى أسد رستم ص 42.

(11) يوسابيوس ك3 ف 16:39.

(12) ك 3ف 15:39

(12) يوسابيوس ك4ف18 ؛ وجيروم " مشاهير الرجال ف 23.

(14) 1Apol 97-Dial.103.

(15)Apol. 33.

(16) Dial.19.

(17) 1Apol.67.

(18) M. Frag. James R. Adair , Jr.

(19) Insp. and Can. 205.

(19) مشاهير الرجال ف 35.

(20) Ag.Haer.3:1.

(21) Ibid. 3:11,8.

(22) يوسابيوس ك 5 ف1.

(23) يوسا. ك6ف13.

(24) يوسا ك6ف8:13.

(25) يوسا ك 5 ف5:11.

(26) مشاهير الرجال ف 53.

(27) Ag.Marcion4:2.

(28) ANF Vol. 5:251.

(29) Ag. One Noe. 9-14.

(30) De princ. 4:1.

(31) Ibid preface and ANF Vol. 4:239 مع 2كو 13:3

(32) ك 6 ف 25.

(33) ك 3 ف 24.

(34) ك 2 ف 15.
(35) ك 3 ف 24.



(36) السابق.

(37) رسالته الفصحية.
(38) Geisler, General Introduction to the Bible, 430.


(39) Josh McDwell the New Evidence That Demands A Verdict 43.

(40) McDwell.44 & Geisler, Gen.Int.Bib., 353.

(41) McDwell. 43 &Metzger, TNT, 86.

(42)) McDwell. 43,44 & Dalrymple, as cited in Leach, OBHWGI, 35, 36.




*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثامن*

*الوثائق التي تثبت صحة العهد الجديد واستحالة تحريفه*


برهنا في الفصل السابق عن كيفية وصول كلمة الله، في العهد القديم، إلينا  سالمة ومحفوظة بكل دقة بدون أن تنقص حرفاً أو تزيد حرفاً واحداً، كما سلمها  الأنبياء للآباء، خاصة خلفاءهم من بنى الأنبياء والكتبة (السوفريم) والماسوريين.  وفي هذا الفصل نبرهن على كيفية وصول كلمة الله، في العهد الجديد، إلينا سالمة  ومحفوظة بكل دقة " *كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين (شهود عيانٍ)  وخداماً للكلمة* " (لو2: 1)، وذلك من خلال مخطوطات العهد الجديد اليونانية  وترجماته إلى اللغات القديمة الأخرى كالسريانية واللاتينية والقبطية ومخطوطاتها  التي لا تزال موجودة معنا تشهد للجميع من يؤمن ومن لا يؤمن عن صحة كل كلمة وكل حرف  في العهد الجديد أنها كلمة الله التي سلمت إلينا بكل دقة وبدون زيادة أو نقصان أو  تبديل لحرف أو كلمة أو جملة أو فقرة أو فصل من كتاب الله المقدس.
*1 مخطوطات العهد الجديد اليونانية(1):  *

 كتبت أسفار العهد الجديد باللغة اليونانية الكيونية (Koine  Greek- اكويني - العامية) إحدى عائلة اللغات الهند  أوربية Indo-European، التي كانت منتشرة في أرجاء الإمبراطورية  اليونانية في القرن الأول(2)، إلى  جانب اللغة اللاتينية التي كان يتكلم بها الجنود الرومان في سائر الإمبراطورية  الرومانية، أيام الرب يسوع المسيح، والتي كتبت بها بعض مصطلحات العهد الجديد، خاصة  في الإنجيل للقديس مرقس. وأستخدم في كتابتها القلم والحبر وورق البردي والرقوق  المصنوعة من الجلد، فيذكر القديس بولس في رسالته الثانية لتيموثاؤس " *الكتب أيضا  ولا سيما الرقوق* " (2تى4: 13)، ويذكر القديس يوحنا في رسالتيه الثانيةالكتابة " بورق وحبر " (2يو12)، " اكتب إليك بحبر وقلم " (3يو13).
(1)* انتشارها في القرون الثلاثة الأولى للميلاد: *انتشرت نسخ  مخطوطات العهد الجديد في القرون الثلاثة الأولى على أيدي تلاميذ المسيح ورسله  وخلفائهم. وكان قد تم نسخ عشرات النسخ بأيديهم أو تحت أشرافهم، خاصة مع انتشار  المسيحية في بلاد كثيرة من العالم، وذلك للقراءة في الكنائس، في العبادة  والاجتماعات العامة، أو للدراسات الخاصة. كما كانت هناك سرعة كبيرة إلى حد ما في  انتقالنسخ من هذه الأسفار من بلد إلى بلد ومن دولة إلى أخرى. وعلى سبيل المثال  فقد وجدت نسخة من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا في مقبرة راهب في صحراء الفيوم ترجع إلى  حوالة سنة 117 م وأن كان بعض العلماء يرجح أنها ترجع لما قبل سنة 100 م، في حين أن  هذا الإنجيل كتب فيما بين سنة 80 و95 م في أفسس في آسيا الصغرى، وبذلك يكون قد  انتشر في بلاد كثيرة بعد كتابته في مدة تتراوح ما بين10 سنوات إلى 30 سنة رغم  المسافات وبدائية المواصلات.
 وكان يقوم بنقل هذه المخطوطات ونسخها، في القرن الثاني، كتبة (نساخ)  متعلمون ومدربون ولهم خبرة في ذلك، ونظراً للاحتياج الشديد إلى الكثير من النسخ،  سواء للكنائس أو الأفراد فقد كانت هناك حجرات للنسخ تسمى سكريبتوريم ******orium والتي وجد أقدمها في الإسكندرية حوالي سنة 200م،  وكان يقوم أحد الأفراد بإملاء مجموعة من الكتبة لنسخ مجموعة من النسخ في وقت واحد،  وذلك إلى جانب المخطوطات التي كان ينسخها بعض الأفراد لأنفسهم، وهؤلاء كانوا  متفاوتين في كفاءتهم وثقافتهم وتعليمهم وبيئتهم. وهكذا انتشرت آلاف النسخ  والمخطوطات في قرى ومدن جميع البلاد المحيطة بالبحر المتوسط والمجاورة للخليج  العربي (الفارسي) وما بين النهرين (العراق وسوريا) خلال القرن الأول وبداية القرن  الثاني للمسيحية وزادت كثافة في النصف الثاني من القرن الثاني ثم في القرن الثالث.  
 ونظراً لأن المسيحية كانت مضطهدة في هذه العصور فقد انتقلت وانتشرت  معظم مخطوطات أسفار العهد الجديد في مخطوطات جزئية تضم إنجيل واحد أو الأناجيل  الأربعة معاً أو رسائل القديس بولس الرسول أو سفر الرؤيا 00الخ وأستخدم فيها ورق  البردي كثيراً. وقد بقى لنا من هذه الفترة معظم البرديات ال 96 التي وجدت لأجزاء  العهد الجديد والتي ترجع لهذه القرون الثلاثة الأولى للميلاد.
*(2) انتشارها في القرنين الرابع والخامس: *في هذين القرنين صارت المسيحية هي الديانة الرسمية للإمبراطورية  الرومانية ومن ثم نسخت عشرات بل ومئات المخطوطات، سواء لأجزاء من الكتاب المقدس أو  للعهد الجديد كاملاً أو لجميع أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد معاً، وقد نسخت بصفة  قانونية ورسمية، من مخطوطات أقدم ترجع إلى القرنين الأول والثاني للميلاد، وذلك  للاستخدام في الكنائس أو للدراسات الخاصة، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد أمر الإمبراطور  قسطنطين بنسخ 50 مخطوطة كاملة وأرسلت للكنائس. كما نشطت ترجمة الكتاب المقدس بعهديه  إلى الكثير من اللغات، وقد اتخذت هذه الترجمات الصفة الرسمية مثل ترجمة القديس  جيروم سكرتير بابا روما المعروفة بالعامية أو الفولجاتا التي تمت بناء على تكليف من  البابا. وقد كُتبت معظم هذه المخطوطات على الرقوق والجلد. وقد تبقى لنا من هذه  المخطوطات الإسكندرية والسينائية والفاتيكانية، التي هي أصلا من مصر.
 ومنذ القرن السادس وما بعده نشط الرهبان، في جميع أديرة العالم، في جمع  مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس ونسخ العشرات من المخطوطات الجديدة. وبعد القرن العاشر  استخدم الخط الصغير المتصل في الكتابة مما سهل عملية الكتابة ومن ثم فقد انتشرت  المخطوطات بكثافة عالية. 
*(**3) قيمة هذه المخطوطات في تأكيد صحة العهد الجديد: *يوجد لدينا الآن أكثر من 25,... مخطوطة، سواء جزئية أو كاملة للعهد  الجدي، وبالرغم من أنه، كما يقول جيسلر ونكس " ليس لدينا مخطوطات أصلية متبقية إلى  الآن للكتاب المقدس. إلا أن وفرة المخطوطات تتيح لنا إمكانية إعادة جمع النسخة  الأصلية بدرجة بالغة الدقة "(3).  
 ويقول السير فردريك ج. كنيون، الذي كان مديراً وأمين أول للمتحف  البريطاني ومسئولاً عن شئون المخطوطات في كتابه " الكتاب المقدس وعلم الآثار ": ومن  ثم فإن الفترة الفاصلة بين تاريخ كتابة الأصل وأقدم المخطوطات المتبقية إلى الآن  تصبح قصيرة للغاية بحيث يمكن إهمالها، وهكذا يزول كل شك في وصول الأسفار المقدسة  إلينا كما كتبت تماماً. ويمكن اعتبار كل من موثوقية وسلامة أسفار العهد الجديد قد  تم التثبت منها أخيراً "(4).  
 ويقول ج. هارولد جرينلي: " إن عدد مخطوطات العهد الجديد الموجودة بين  أيدينا تفوق كثيراً مثيلاتها في أي عمل أدبي قديم 00 كما دونت أقدم مخطوطات العهد  الجديد الموجودة لدينا بعد فترة قصيرة من كتابة النص الأصلي بالمقارنة بمعظم  الأعمال الأدبية القديمة(5).  
 ويقول إدوارد جليني: " لقد منحنا الله 5.656 مخطوطة كاملة أو جزئية  للنص اليوناني للعهد الجديد. وهو يعد أكثر الكتب بقاءً واكتمالاً من بين ما وصل  إلينا من العصور الغابرة. ليس فقط أن لدينا هذا العدد الكبير من المخطوطات ولكن هذه  المخطوطات يقترب زمن كتابتها جداً من زمن كتابة النصوص الأصلية. فهناك بعض  المخطوطات الجزئية للعهد الجديد ترجع إلى القرن الثاني الميلادي وهناك الكثير من  المخطوطات التي لا يفصل بينها وبين الأصل إلا أربعة قرون أو أقل. ويزداد المرء دهشة  إذا ما قارن بينها وبين الكتابات القديمة الأخرى المتبقية "(6).
 ويوجد الآن حوالي 25,... مخطوطة للعهد الجديد في بلاد كثيرة ومن عصور  متنوعة، ويتكون هذا العدد من حوالي 5,656 مخطوطة باللغة اليونانية التي كتبت بها  أسفار العهد الجديد، وأكثر من14,... مخطوطة للترجمات الأخرى وعلى رأسها اللاتينية  والسريانية (الآرامية) والقبطية والأرمينية. 
 ويذكر كل من Kurt and  Barbara Aland في كتابهما " نص العهد الجديد " في طبعته الثانية  (1989م) أن المخطوطات اليونانية الباقية للعهد الجديد 99 مخطوطة بردية و306 مخطوطة  بالحروف الكبيرة المنفصلة و2.855 من مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة المتصلة و2.396 مخطوطة  للقراءات. ومجموع هذه المخطوطات يساوي الرقم المذكور سلفاً "(7).  
 ويذكر لي ستروبل في أحد كتبه الحديثة (نشر عام 1998) آخر الإحصائيات  للمخطوطات اليونانية للعهد الجديد على النحو التالي: 99 مخطوطة بردية و306 مخطوطة  بالحروف الكبيرة و2.856 مخطوطة بالحروف الصغيرة و2.403 مخطوطة للقراءات فيصبح  المجموع 5.664 مخطوطة "(8).  
 أما مايكل فيلت بمعهد دراسات العهد الجديد في مونستر بألمانيا فيورد  لنا أحدث الإحصاءات للمخطوطات اليونانية للعهد الجديد (في أغسطس 1998) على النحو  التالي: 109 مخطوطة بردية و307 مخطوطة الحروف الكبيرة و2.860 مخطوطة بالحروف  الصغيرة و2.410 مخطوطة للقراءات بمجموع 5.686 مخطوطة(9).
 ويرجع وجود هذه الاختلافات الطفيفة بين هذه الإحصاءات إلى احتساب البعض  للأجزاء الصغيرة من المخطوطات ضمن المجموع. على أية حال فهذا الكمّ الهائل من  المخطوطات يعطي للعهد الجديد مصداقية تاريخية غير محدودة. وهي كالآتي(10):  
*(1) مخطوطات اللغة اليونانية: *
…مخطوطات الحروف الكبيرة المنفصلة 307.
…مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة المتصلة 2.860.
…مخطوطات القراءات الكنسية 2.410.
…المخطوطات البردية 109.
*مجموع المخطوطات اليونانية 5.686*
*(2) مخطوطات بلغات أخري: *
… الفولجاتا اللاتينية أكثر من 10.....
…المخطوطات الأثيوبية أكثر من 2.....
…المخطوطات السلافية 4.101.
…المخطوطات الأرمينية 2.587.
…مخطوطات البشيتا السريانية أكثر من 350 + 3 للسريانية القديمة.
…المخطوطات القبطية البحرية 100 + عدد من مخطوطات اللهجة  الصعيدية.
…المخطوطات العربية 75.
…مخطوطات اللاتينية القديمة 50.
…المخطوطات الأنجلوساكسونية 7.
…المخطوطات القوطية 6 + 3 للسوجدانية (Sogdian).
…المخطوطات الفارسية 2 + المخطوطات الفرنكية 1.
*مجموع المخطوطات غير اليونانية أكثر من 19.284*
*المجموع الكلي أكثر من 24.970*
وتنقسم المخطوطات اليونانية حسب أحدث الدراسات والاكتشافات إلى ثلاث  مجموعات هي: 
*1- المجموعة الأولى: *
* و*تضم 99 مخطوطة مكتوبة على ورق البردي ويرجع تاريخ أقدمها P52 (حسب الدراسات السابقة لسنة 1995م) إلى سنة 125م  وأحدثها (P73) إلى القرن السابع الميلادي. وهذه المجموعة يرمز  لها بحرف P)) من Papyrus أي بردى ونضعها مع الأرقام مثل ب1(P1)، أي مخطوطة بردى رقم 1 وهكذا.
 وهذه البرديات أو المخطوطات البردية برهنت بصورة قاطعة وحاسمة على صحة  العهد الجديد وأوصلتنا إلى زمن تدوين النص الأصلي الذي لا يفصلها عنه سوى فترة  زمنية بسيطة جداً تتراوح فيما بين 25 إلى 220 سنة حيث يوجد ضمن هذه المجموعة 8  مخطوطات يتراوح زمن كتابتها بين سنة 125 و 220م كما يوجد أيضاً 34 مخطوطة ترجع  للقرن الثالث وبداية الرابع وهى متفقة تماماً مع المخطوطات الثماني الأولى،  وبالتالي فإن حوالي40 % أو 41 مخطوطة من هذه المجموعة (ال 96) ترجع للقرنين الثاني  والثالث وبداية الرابع وتسد الفجوة الزمنية التي كانت موجودة قبل اكتشاف أهم  مخطوطات هذه المجموعة (سنة 1930 وسنة 1950م) وبين المخطوطة السينائية التي ترجع  لسنة 340م والتي تتفق معها بصورة مذهلة، وهذا يبرهن للعلماء والنقاد ومدعى تحريف  الكتاب المقدس والذين افترضوا وتصوروا احتمال وجود اختلافات كثيرة بين نصوص القرنين  الثاني والثالث ونصوص القرون التالية خطأ افتراضاتهم ومزاعمهم وادعاءاتهم ؛ فقد  أثبتت المخطوطة (P75) والتي ترجع لسنة 180م اتفاق مذهل ورائع مع  المخطوطة الفاتيكانية التي ترجع لسنة 325م بل ويرى علماء العهد الجديد أن هذه  المخطوطة (P75) قد أوجدت المفتاح لمعرفة وفهم التاريخ المبكر  للعهد الجديد.







*كما أن هذه المخطوطات المبكرة جداً تحتوى على كل أسفار العهد الجديد عدا  1و2 تيموثاوس وعلى معظم آياته ونصوصه إذ يوجد السفر الواحد في أكثر من مخطوطة عدا 2  تسالونيكي و2 يوحنا و3 يوحنا إذ يوجد كل منهما في مخطوطة واحدة مبكرة. وفيما يلي  أهم مخطوطاتها: *
*(1) مخطوطة جون رايلاندز John  Rylands (P52): والتي اكتشفت بصحراء الفيوم بمصر سنة. وتحتوى على (يوحنا 31: 18-33).  1935والمحفوظة بمكتبة جون رايلاندز في مانشستر بإنجلترا وعندما قام روبرتس  C.  H. Roberts خبير البرديات في أوكسفورد بدراستها واستشارة  علماء البرديات الأكثر خبرة منه وجدوا أنها ترجع لما بين 117 و 135م، على أكثر  تقدير. ويرى أدولف ديسمان Adolf  Deissmann أنها ترجع لزمن أقدم(12). ثم  أعيد دراسة تاريخ المخطوطة، مؤخراً، ووجد العلماء أن أسلوب الكتابة الذي كتبت به  غطى الفترة من بداية ثمانينيات القرن الأول إلى سنة 130م مما يؤكد، في رأى الكثيرين  منهم، أنها كتبت بين سنة 85 و95م، وهو نفس تاريخ كتابة الإنجيل  للقديس يوحنا. وكانت *
*حتى سنة 1994 تعتبر أقدم شاهد للعهد الجديد(13).  *
* وقد برهنت هذه المخطوطة على أن الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا قد كتب في القرن  الأول وأبطلت مزاعم النقاد الذين زعموا أنه كُتب سنة 160م! يقول بروس ميتسجر "  لو أن هذه المخطوطة الصغيرة كانت معروفة في منتصف القرن الماضي، فإن مدرسة نقد  العهد الجديد التي أسسها فيرديناند كريستيان باور الأستاذ الشهير بجامعة توبنجن  Tübingen لم تكن لتفترض أن الإنجيل الرابع لم يكتب حتى عام  160م تقريباً "(14).  *
*(2) مجموعة بودمير ؛ التي اكتشفت بمصر سنة 1950م ومحفوظة بمكتبة بودمير بجنيف بسويسرا  وتضم خمس مخطوطات تحتوى على جزء كبير من العهد الجديد: *
*1 - مخطوطة (P66) ؛ موجودة في مجلد مكون أصلاً من 146 ورقة ويوجد منها الآن 104ورقة وبعض  الأوراق القليلة في مكتبات أخرى(15)،  وتشتمل على الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بالكامل باستثناء بعض الأجزاء التي تلفت صفحاتها  (يوحنا1: 1-6: 11؛35: 6-14: 26،29 – 30؛2: 15- 21؛2: 16 – 4،6-7،10: 16 – 20،22-23؛25: 20 – 9: 21). وترجع حسب احدث الدراسات بين سنة  125 و 150م. فيرى هنجر Hunger أنها ترجع ل 100 إلى 150م، وقال بعض آخر أنها  ترجع ل 125 إلى 175م(16).*
*2- مخطوطة (P72) وتشتمل على رسالتي بطرس الرسول الأولى والثانية ورسالة يهوذا بالكامل  وترجع لسنة 200م. ويصفها ميتسجر بأنها أهم اكتشاف لمخطوطات العهد الجديد منذ شراء  برديات تشستربيتي(17).  *
*3 - مخطوطة (P73) وترجع للقرن السابع ونصها رائع وتشتمل على جزء  من الإنجيل للقديس متى (صفحة من مخطوطة P66) (متى43: 25؛2: 26-3). *
*4 – مخطوطة(P75) وتضم الجزء الأكبر من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا والإنجيل للقديس لوقا  (لوقا18: 3 – 2: 4؛34: 4؛10: 5؛37: 5 – 18: 18؛4: 22 – 53: 24؛ يوحنا1: 1؛45: 11،48-57؛3: 12  – 1: 13،8-9؛8: 14- 30؛7: 15 – 8). وترجع لحوالي سنة 180م ونصها شبيه تماماً بنص  المخطوطة الفاتيكانية والتي ترجع للقرن الرابع وهى بذلك تبطل بصورة حاسمة وقاطعة  مزاعم النقاد الذين ادعوا أنه حدثت مراجعة للعهد الجديد في القرن الرابع وتثبت  سلامة نصوص وآيات العهد الجديد عبر كل العصور.*
*5 - مخطوطة (P74) وترجع للقرن السابع ويضعها العلماء ضمن المخطوطات الأكثر دقة وتشتمل  على أعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة باستثناء بعض الفقرات والآيات التي تلفت صفحاتها  من رسائل بطرس ويوحنا ويهوذا (أعمال2: 1 – 31: 28؛ يعقوب1: 1 – 20: 5؛ 1بطرس1: 1-2،7-8،13،19-20،25؛6: 2  – 7،11-12،18،24؛ 4: 3-5؛ 2بطرس21: 2؛4: 3،11،16؛1  يوحنا1: 1،6؛1: 2-2،7،13-14،18-19،25-26؛1: 3-2،8،14،19-20؛1:  4؛1،6-7،12،16-17؛ 2يوحنا6: 1-7،12-13؛ 3يوحنا 6،12، يهوذا 3، 7، 12، 18،  24).*
*(4) مجموعة تشستر بيتى: المحفوظة في مكتبة تشستر بيتى في دبلن والتي ظهرت أيضا بمصر سنة1930 /  1931م وتلي مجموعة بودمير مباشرة من حيث الزمن أو المحتوى. وقد تم شراء مخطوطات هذه  المجموعة في الثلاثينيات من أحد التجار في مصر. وتضم هذهالمجموعة مخطوطات بردية تحتوي ثلاث منها على أجزاء كبيرة من العهد  الجديد(18).  وقد كتب سير فردريك كنيون في كتابه " الكتاب المقدس والدراسات الحديثة ": " النتيجة  النهائية لهذا الاكتشاف - الذي يعدّ الأهم من نوعه منذ اكتشاف المخطوطة السينائية -  هي في الواقع تقليل الفجوة الزمنية بين المخطوطات القديمة والتواريخ المعروفة  لكتابة أسفار العهد الجديد حتى أصبحت غير ذات قيمة في أي مناقشة تدور حول موثوقية  هذه الأسفار. ليس هناك أي كتاب آخر من الكتب القديمة له مثل هذا الكمّ  الكبير من المخطوطات التي تؤيده، ولا يمكن للباحث المنصف أن ينكر أن النص الذي وصل  إلينا صحيحاً جوهرياً "(19).  *
*1 - مخطوطة (P45) وترجع لحوالي 220م وتحتوى على أجزاء كبيرة من الأناجيل الأربعة وأعمال  الرسل (متى24: 20- 32؛3: 21 – 19؛1: 25 – 39: 26؛ مرقس36: 4 – 31: 9؛27: 11 – 28: 21؛ لوقا 31: 6 – 7: 7،26: 9 – 33: 14؛ يوحنا7: 10-25،30: 10 – 10: 11،18-32،42-57؛ أعمال27: 4 – 7: 17) ولهذه البردية جزء آخر موجود في المكتبة  الوطنية بفيينا يحتوى على جزء من الإنجيل للقديس متى (41: 25-39: 26)، وكان يعتقد  أنها ترجع لحوالي سنة 200م، وقد أثبتت الدراسات الحديثة أنها ترجع لسنة  150م. *
*2 - مخطوطة (P46) وترجع لحوالي 220م وتحتوى على جزء كبير من تسع رسائل للقديس بولس  الرسول هي: رومية و1 كورنثوس و2 كورنثوس وغلاطيه وأفسس فيلبى وكولوسى و1تسالونيكى  وعبرانيين (رومية 17: – 14: 6؛ 15: 8 – 9: 15؛11: 15 – 27: 16؛1كورنثوس1: 1-16: 22؛2كورنثوس1: 1  – 13: 13؛ غلاطية1: 1 – 18: 6؛أفسس1: 1 – 24: 6؛فيلبى1: 1 – 23: 4؛كولوسى1: 1 – 18: 4؛1تسالونيكى1: 1؛9: 1 – 3: 2؛5: 5 – 9؛23 – 28،عبرانيين1: 1 – 25: 13). وكان يعتقد أنها ترجع لحوالي سنة 200م.  وقد أثبتت الدراسات الحديثة أنها ترجع لحوالي سنة 85 م، أي أنها نسخت  في حياة القديس يوحنا.*
* فقد قام عالم البرديات يونج كيو كيم Young Kyu  Kim بعمل مقارنة بين أسلوب وخط الكتابة المكتوبة به  المخطوطة فوجد أنه نفس أسلوب الكتابة والخط الذي كتبت به مخطوطات نهاية القرن الأول  والذي لم يوجد له مثيل لا في القرن الثاني أو الثالث(19).*
*3- مخطوطة (P47) وتحتوى على ثلث سفر الرؤيا (10: 9-2: 17) في عشر ورقات وترجع لحوالي  سنة 280م. ويوجد منها ثلاثون ورقة في جامعة ميتشجان بأمريكا.*
*2 - المجموعة الثانية: *
* المخطوطات المكتوبة بالخط البوصي الكبير المنفصل على رقوق من جلد ويوجد  منها 299مخطوطة ويرجع أقدمها للقرن الثالث الميلادي وأحدثها للقرن العاشر، وفيما  يلي أقدمها: *
*(1) المخطوطة (0189) وهى أقدم مخطوطة على رقوق وترجع لنهاية القرن الثاني وبداية القرن  الثالث وتحتوى على (أعمال3: 5-21) ومحفوظة في برلين.*
*(2) المخطوطة (0171) وترجع لحوالي سنة 300م وتحتوى على (متى17: 10-23،25-32؛ لوقا44: 22-56،  62) ومحفوظة في فلورنسا.*
*(3) المخطوطة (0220) وترجع للقرن الثالث وتحتوى على (رومية23: 4 - 3: 5؛13: 8) ومحفوظة في  بوسطن. *
*(4) المخطوطة (0212) وترجع للقرن الثالث وتحتوى على جزء من الدياتسرون ومحفوظة في جامعة ييل  بنيوهافن.*
*(5) المخطوطة (0162) وترجع لنهاية القرن الثالث وبداية القرن الرابع وتحتوى على (يوحنا11:  2-22).*
* وفيما يلي أهم مخطوطاتها، والتي ترجع أهميتها ليس لمجرد قدم تاريخها  فقط بل لدقة وسلامة نصوصها وطولها (كمية ما تحتويه من نصوص): *
*(1) المخطوطة السينائية (الف (a) عبري 01) ؛ وكان قد اكتشفتها العالم الألماني قسطنطين فون تشندروف في دير سانت  كاترين بسيناء سنة 1844م(20)،  وترجع سنة 350م وتضم العهد الجديد كاملاً ونصف العهد القديم (الترجمة اليونانية  السبعينية) وتمثل النص الأصلي بدقة شديدة. وهى محفوظة الآن بالمتحف  البريطاني.*
*(2) المخطوطة الإسكندرية (A02) ؛ وتضم الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد كاملاً عدا أجزاء من الإنجيل  للقديس متى والإنجيل للقديس يوحنا و 2كورنثوس، وترجع لسنة 450م، وتذكر الموسوعة  البريطانية أنها كتبت باليونانية في مصر، وهي محفوظة في المتحف البريطاني إلى جانب  المخطوطة السينائية.*
*(3) المخطوطة الفاتيكانية (B03) ؛ ومحفوظة بمكتبة الفاتيكان، وهى مكتوبة في الإسكندرية، وترجع لما بين  325 و 350م وتضم معظم العهد الجديد والعهد القديم، وهى مثل المخطوطة السينائية تمثل  النص الأصلي بدقة شديدة وتتفق مع البردية P75 التي ترجع لحوالي سنة 180م.*
*(4) المخطوطة الأفرايمية (C 0  4) ؛ وترجع لسنة 450م وتضم أجزاء كبيرة من كل أسفار العهد القديم وتضم جميع  أسفار العهد الجديد ما عدا الرسالة الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي ورسالة يوحنا  الثانية. وتمثل النص الأصلي بدرجة كبيرة وهى محفوظة في المكتبة القومية في باريس.  وتقول عنها الموسوعة البريطانية: " تعود أهميتها بالنسبة لبعض أجزاء العهد الجديد  في أنها تعود إلى القرن الخامس وتحقق نصوص العهد الجديد "(21).*
*(5) المخطوطة البيزية (D05) ؛ وترجع لسنة 450م وتضم الأناجيل الأربعة وسفر  أعمال الرسل ومكتوبة باللغتين اليونانية واللاتينية على صفحتين متقابلتين ومحفوظة  في مكتبة جامعة كامبردج.*
*(6) مخطوطة واشنطن (أو المخطوطة الفريرية) ؛ ونرجع لحوالي450 م وتحتوي  على الأناجيل الأربعة(22).  وتوجد في معهد سميثونيان في واشنطن. *
*(7) مخطوطة كلارومنت (06 Dpaul): وترجع لحوالي سنة 500م، وتحتوي على رسائل بولس  الرسول. وهي مخطوطة ثنائية اللغة ومحفوظة في المكتبة القومية بباريس.*
*(8) المخطوطة الأرجوانية (022 N) ؛ وترجع إلى القرن السادس مكتوبة بحروف فضية على  رقوق أرجوانية، ومعها المخطوطات (023 Q، 024، 043) وترجع هذه المخطوطات الأربعة إلى  القرن السادس ويوجد معظم المخطوطة في لينينجراد (بطرسبرج).*
*(9) المخطوطة الزاكيثينية (040، 14) ؛ وترجع للقرن الثامن وتحتوى على إنجيل لوقا، كما تحتوى على  شروح للآباء ومحفوظة في مكتبة جمعية التوراة بلندن.*
*(10) مخطوطة بورجيانوس (029 T) وترجع للقرن الخامس وتحتوى على إنجيلي لوقا  ويوحنا وتمثل النص المصري والفئة الثانية التي تمثل النص الأصلي بدرجة كبيرة  ومحفوظة في مكتبة بييربونت مورجان بنيويورك.*
*3 - المجموعتين الثالثة والرابعة: *
*أ - المجموعة الثالثة ؛ وهى المخطوطات المكتوبة بالخط الصغير المتصل الذي أستخدم في نقل مخطوطات  العهد الجديد ابتداء من بداية القرن التاسع ويوجد منها أكثر من 2812 مخطوطة. وترجع  أقدم مخطوطة بالخط الصغير (مخطوطة 461) إلى سنة 835م ومحفوظة في مكتبة لينجراد  (بطرسبرج). وقد برهنت دراسة العلماء لهذه المخطوطات أنه يوجد حوالي 10%، أي 279  مخطوطة، منها تقدم النص الأصلي بدقة وتتساوى مع أحسن المخطوطات البوصية. وفيما يلي  بعض من أهم هذه المخطوطات: *
*(1) مخطوطة رقم (1) ؛ وترجع للقرن الثاني عشر وتضم كل العهد الجديد، عدا سفر الرؤيا ومحفوظة  في مكتبة بازل بسويسرا، ومع هذه المخطوطة يوجد مجموعة من المخطوطات التي يطلق عليها  عائلة المخطوطة رقم (1) وهى رقم (1، 118، 131، 209، 1582) وهى متماثلة جداً في  نصوصها وترجع جميعاً إلى القرن 12، 14 وكانت المخطوطة رقم (1) من المخطوطات التي  استخدمها إرازمس Erasmus في إعداده لأول عهد جديد ينشر سنة 1516م  باليونانية (طباعة).*
*(2) المخطوطة رقم (12) ؛ وترجع للقرن الثاني عشر وتضم الأناجيل الأربعة ومحفوظة أيضاً في بازل  بسويسرا.*
*(3) المخطوطة رقم (13) ؛ وترجع للقرن الثالث عشر وتضم الأناجيل الأربعة ومن عائلتها التي تتماثل  معها بشدة المخطوطات رقم (69، 124، 346، 543، 788، 726، 828) وبعض المخطوطات الأخرى  وبينها وبين مخطوطات العائلة رقم 1 علاقة وثيقة ومحفوظة في المكتبة القومية  بباريس.*
*(4) المخطوطة رقم (33) ؛ وتسمى ملكة المخطوطات المكتوبة بالخط الصغير بسبب نصها الرائع وترجع  للقرن التاسع أو العاشر وتضم العهد الجديد كله عدا سفر الرؤيا ومحفوظة في المكتبة  القومية بباريس وتمثل الفئة الثانية في الأناجيل الأربعة والفئة الأولى في بقية  العهد الجديد أي أنها تمثل النص الأصلي للعهد الجديد.*
*(5) المخطوطة رقم 81 ؛ وترجع لسنة 1044م وتضم سفر الأعمال والرسائل الجامعة ورسائل بولس  الرسول في نص رائع وهى من الفئة الثانية التي تمثل النص الأصلي بدرجة كبيرة ومحفوظة  في المكتبة البريطانية بلندن.*
*(6) المخطوطة رقم (565) ؛ وترجع للقرن التاسع وتضم الأناجيل الأربعة ومكتوبة بحروف ذهبية على  رقوق أرجوانية وتنتمي إلى عائلتي المخطوطات رقم 1،13 ومحفوظة في المكتبة القومية  بلينينجراد (بطرسبرج).*
*(7) المخطوطة رقم (700) ؛ وترجع للقرن إلحادي عشر وتماثل المخطوطة رقم 565 وعائلتي المخطوطات رقم  1،13.*
*(8) المخطوطة رقم 1424 ؛ وترجع إلى القرن 9/10 وتحتوى على العهد الجديد  كله عدا سفر الرؤيا وتشكل هذه المخطوطة مع مجموعة من حوالي 25 مخطوطة يرمز لها بحرف  M عائلة من المخطوطات برقم 1424 ومحفوظة في كلية  اللاهوت اللوثرية (مادى وود).*
*ب -المجموعة الرابعة ؛ وهى مخطوطات القراءات الكتابية التي كانت ولا تزال مستخدمة في الخدمات  الكنسية أيام السبوت والآحاد والأعياد والأيام العادية ويوجد منها 2300 مخطوطة.  وكانت القراءات التي تحتوى على دروس من الأناجيل تسمى " إيفانجليستاريون "  والقراءات التي كانت تحتوىعلى دروس من الرسائل تسمى " ابسطوليكون ". ويتكون جزء من  هذه القراءات من الرسائل وجزء أكبر من الأناجيل والرسائل والجزء الباقي من  الأناجيل. وبرغم أن القراءات الكتابية استخدمت في الكنيسة منذ أوائل القرن الثاني  للميلاد إلا أن اقدم مخطوطة وصلتنا ترجع للقرن السادس وتوجد كمية معتبرة من هذه  المخطوطة بالخط البوصي والباقي وهو العدد الأكبر بالخط الصغير المتصل. وترقم بأرقام  مسبوقة بحرف"L " وقد أستخدم في طبعات العهد الجديد اليوناني  حوالي 150 مخطوطة من هذه المخطوطات.*
* وهذه المخطوطات، كما بينا، تضم العهد الجديد كاملاً أو تضم بعض أسفاره  وقد أحصى العلماء (قبل سنة 1985) هذه المخطوطات ووصلوا للنتيجة التالية:  *
*(1) الأناجيل الأربعة ؛ وتوجد في 2328 مخطوطة منها 178 مخطوطة جزئية و1942 مخطوطة كاملة تضم  الأناجيل الأربعة معاً و149 مخطوطة تضم العهد الجديد كاملاً، بدون سفر الرؤيا، و59  مخطوطة للعهد الجديد كاملاً.*
*(2) أعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة ؛ وتوجد في 655 مخطوطة منها 42 مخطوطة جزئيه و405 مخطوطة كاملة و149  مخطوطة تضم معها رسائل بولس الرسول و59 مخطوطة للعهد الجديد كاملاً.*
*(3) رسائل بولس الرسول ؛ وتوجد في 779 مخطوطة منها 62 مخطوطة جزئيه و 509 مخطوطة كاملة و149  مخطوطة مع سفر أعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة و59 للعهد الجديد كاملاً.*
*(4) سفر الرؤيا ؛ ويوجد في 287 مخطوطة منها 62 مخطوطة جزئيه و220 مخطوطة كاملة و59  مخطوطة للعهد الجديد كاملاً.*
*4 – توزيع مخطوطات البردي حسب أسفار العهد الجديد: *
* كما أن هناك تصنيفات أخرى موجودة لمخطوطات العهد الجديد بحسب ما تضمه  هذه المخطوطات من أسفار محددة، مثل: *
*أ - مخطوطات تضم الأناجيل وأعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة.*
*ب - مخطوطات تضم الأناجيل وأعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة وسفر  الرؤيا.*
*ج- مخطوطات تضم أعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة وسفر الرؤيا.*
*د - مخطوطات تضم الأناجيل ورسائل بولس الرسول. *
* ومن أهم هذه التصنيفات تصنيف العهد الجديد في المخطوطات البردية بحسب  كل سفر وعدد تكرار وجوده فيها وقربه من عصر الرسل والآباء الرسوليين(23): *​ 


*




*​ ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*وهكذا تقترب أقدم المخطوطات التي تضم أجزاء من العهد الجديد، من صعود  المسيح بمدة تتراوح ما بين 25 و50 سنة وتقع في قلب عصر الرسل، تلاميذ المسيح،  وتقترب من زمن تدوين الأناجيل، بالروح القدس، بسنوات تعد على أصابع اليد، وبمتوسط  25 سنة لرسائل القديس بولس. وتقترب المخطوطات التي تضم العهد الجديد كاملاً من زمن  تدوينه بحوالي 275 سنة. ومن ثم تبطل كل حجج وادعاءات النقاد من كل نوع وفئة وتثبت  صحة وحقيقة كل نقطة وكل حرف في أسفار العهد الجديد.*
* مما سبق يتبين لنا أنه يوجد لدينا مخطوطات قريبة جداً من زمن الرسل  ومعاصرة لبعض تلاميذهم الذين كانوا لا يزالون يحفظون الإنجيل الذي تسلموه وحفظوه  شفوياً والذين كانت لديهم المخطوطات الأصلية التي كتبها الرسل بالروح القدس أو على  الأقل كانت لديهم نسخ منقولة عن الأصل مباشرة.*
*2 أحدث الدراسات التي برهنت على وجود مخطوطات من القرن الأول(24):  *

* حدثت تطورات كثيرة في السنوات العشر الماضية نتيجة للاكتشافات الحديثة  وما توصل إليه علم دراسة المخطوطات القديمة مؤخراً جعل العلماء يعيدون تأريخ  المخطوطات القديمة ثانية، ونتيجة لذلك فقد توصلوا لنتائج قلبت نظريات نقاد الكتاب  المقدس رأسا على عقب ودقت المسمار الأخير في نعش النظريات التي نادت بأن شخصية  المسيح لم يكن لها وجود تاريخي بالمرة!! وحطمت النظريات الإلحادية التي زعمت أن  الأناجيل كتبت بعد رحيل الرسل عن هذا العالم. كما برهنت على صحة العقيدة  المسيحية.*
*1 - بردية الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا: بردية جون رايلاندز التي أرجعوها لما بين 117 و135م. كان  النقاد قد زعموا أن القديس يوحنا لم يكتب الإنجيل المعروف باسمه وإنما الذي كتبه هو  أحد تلاميذ مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية في القرن الثاني!! ولكن بعد اكتشاف مخطوطة  جون رايلاندز والتي توصل العلماء إلى أنها ترجع لما بين سنة 117 و135م انهارت هذه  النظرية تماماً وتأكد لهم صدق ما سلمته لنا الكنيسة بالتقليد وأن كاتب هذا الإنجيل  بالروح القدس هو القديس يوحنا الرسول. وبعد إعادة دراسة المخطوطة ثانية تأكد  العلماء أن هذه المخطوطة لا يمكن أن تكون قد كتبت بعد هذا التاريخ، بل، ويمكن أن  ترجع لما بين سنة 85 وسنة 95م(25) ومن  ثم فقد ثبت بطلان ادعاءات النقاد نهائياً.*
*2 - مخطوطات قمران والعهد الجديد: كما أدى اكتشاف مخطوطات قمران في كهوف وادي قمران بالبحر الميت إلى  وجود أجزاء صغيرة من مخطوطات العهد الجديد ترجع لما قبل سنة 68م. وفيما يلي هذه  الأجزاء: *
*1- مخطوطة (7Q5)(26)  والإنجيل للقديس مرقس ؛ فقد وجد في كهف 7 مجموعة من المخطوطات باللغة اليونانية وعند دراسة  العالم الأسباني جوسي آو كالاجان O  Callagghan وجد بها بعض القصاصات بها آيات من العهد الجديد،  وبعد الدراسة توصل للآتي ؛ *
*(1) أن كهف 7 هو الكهف الوحيد في كهوف قمران الذي وجد به نصوص يونانية.  *
*(2) أقفل الكهف نهائياً سنة 68 م عندما استولت الكتيبة الرومانية  العاشرة على المنطقة في ذلك التاريخ، وبالتالي فكل ما بالكهف مكتوب قبل سنة 68م.  *
*(3) المخطوطة(7Q5) تحتوى على الآيات (52: 6-53) من الإنجيل للقديس  مرقس. *
*(4) بعد دراسة اللغة وأسلوب الكتابة توصل إلى أن التاريخ المحتمل لهذه  المخطوطة يرجع لسنة 50م. ويجب أن نضع في الاعتبار أن وجود جزء من الإنجيل في مغارة  متعبد يهودي يعنى أنه قد توصل إليها بعد انتشارها في الأوساط المسيحية بعدة سنوات،  وبما أن الكهف قد أغلق سنة 68 م فلابد أن يكون قد حصل عليها قبل ذلك بفترة وبعد أن  كتب الإنجيل واستدار وأنتشر بعدة سنوات. وهذا يعنى أن هذه المخطوطة قد كتبت في  الوقت الذي كان فيه القديس مرقس ومعظم الرسل أحياء. *
*2 - مخطوطات قمران وبقية أسفار العهد الجديد ؛ كما وجد أيضاً في نفس الكهف 8 قصاصات أخرى غير (7Q5)(27)  تتطابق مع بعض فقرات العهد الجديد منها ثلاثة من الإنجيل للقديس مرقس، وهي كالآتي:  *
*7Q6 = مر28: 4 7Q7 = مر17: 12 *
* 7Q6= أع38: 27 7Q9 = رو11: 5- 12*
*7Q4= 1تى 16: 3-3: 4 7Q8 = يعقوب 23: 1-24*
* 7Q10=2بط15: 1 7Q15 = مر48: 6 *
* وكان منطقه في ذلك هو ؛ مادام أن هناك نصوص في الكهف من العهد الجديد  فمن الطبيعي أن يكون هناك نصوص أخرى منه. وقد تبين له أن الأربع قصاصات المأخوذة من  الإنجيل للقديس مرقس نسخها أربعة نساخ مختلفين. *
*3- بردية الإنجيل للقديس متى (P64) ؛ أما احدث وأروع هذه الاكتشافات الحديثة فهو الخاص بالإنجيل للقديس متى  حيث زعم البعض أن كاتبه ليس هو القديس متى ولا أحد الرسل الآخرين!! فقد وجدت بردية  (P64) تتكون من ثلاث قصاصات من الإنجيل للقديس متى في  كنيسة بالأقصر سنة 1901م واستقرت بعد ذلك في كلية مجدالين Magdalene  Collage بأكسفورد، وكانت تؤرخ على أنها قد كتبت فيما بين  سنة 150 -200 م. ثم أعاد عالم البرديات الألماني البارز كارستن ثيد Carsten  Thiedeاكتشاف هذه المخطوطة ثانية بعد أن رآها للمرة الأولى في فبراير 1994م ثم  زار أكسفورد بسببها أربع مرات حتى يتمكن من دراستها بالتفصيل وبعد دراسات عديدة  معقدة اكتشف أنها ترجع بكل تأكيد لسنة 65م وأن كاتب الإنجيل لا بد أن يكون أحد رسل  المسيح وأن كاتب المخطوطة نفسها لابد أن يكون أحد الذين شاهدوا المسيح شهادة عيان.  وأثار هذه الخبر ضجة في العالم وحطم كل النظريات المضادة للكتاب المقدس والعقيدة  المسيحية. ونشر الخبر في الصحف ووكالات الأنباء العالمية سنة 1994م، ثم نشرت  الخبر جريدة الديلى ميل البريطانية في 23 مارس 1996م تحت عنوان " هل هذه شهادة  شاهد عيان تبرهن على أن يسوع عاش على الأرض " في صفحتين كاملتين معلنة نهاية  مزاعم وادعاءات النقاد الذين زعموا أن الأناجيل قد كتبت بعد فترة طويلة من  صعود المسيح وأكدت على أن ناسخ هذه البردية لا بد وان يكون أحد الذين شاهدوا  الرب يسوع المسيح واستمعوا إليه. كما يؤكد كاتب المقال على أن اللغة المستخدمة في  البردية واضحة ومباشرة وغير مزينة وتدل دلالة قاطعة على أن كاتبها عاش الإثارة  والشد في اللحظات الحاسمة من حياة يسوع، كما تبين أن التلاميذ كانوا، وقت العشاء  الرباني وإعلان السيد أن واحد منهم سيخونه، يتكلمون، جميعاً، في الحال متذمرين  وخائفين: " لست أنا يا رب حقاً " وتسيطر اللغة على توتر ورعب تلك اللحظة المضطربة.  *
*4 - بردية الإنجيل للقديس لوقا (P4)(28)؛  وتوجد البردية (P4) والتي تضم أجزاء من الإنجيل للقديس لوقا في  المكتبة القومية في باريس وكانت تؤرخ على أنها ترجع للقرن الثالث الميلادي، وبعد  الدراسات الحديثة التي تمت مؤخراً أعلن العلماء ومنهم العالم الألماني كارستين ثيد،  أيضاً، في كتابه " Jesus  Papyrus " أن هذه البردية كانت جزء من نفس مجلد بردية  الإنجيل للقديس متى وترجع لنفس تاريخ نسخها، أي قبل سنة 68م، ويرى البعض أنها ترجع  لنهاية القرن الأول أو بداية القرن الثاني على الأكثر.*
* وهكذا يتأكد لنا بطلان كل نظريات النقاد الذين هاجموا العهد الجديد  وزعموا وادعوا أنه كتب بعد المسيح بسنوات طويلة. كما يتأكد لنا بطلان كل دعاوى  الذين زعموا وادعوا أنه قد حرف أو تبدلت كلماته حيث يوجد لدينا 100مخطوطة كتبت في  القرن الأول والثاني وبداية الثالث وتضم آيات من كل أسفار العهد الجديد.*
*… فلدينا مخطوطات بها آيات من كل الأناجيل الأربعة  ومعظم رسائل القديس بولس من القرن الأول. صحيح أن مخطوطات الأناجيل هذه لا تزيد عن  آيات قليلة ولكن قيمتها لا حد لها إذ أثبتت لنا المطابقة التامة بين هذه الأجزاء  التي كتبت في عصر الرسل والآباء الرسوليين والعهد الجديد كما هو بين أيدينا الآن.  *
*… كما يوجد لدينا أجزاء كبيرة لكل أسفار العهد  الجديد ترجع لما بين سنة 125م وسنة 220م، وعلى سبيل المثال تضم البرديات  P45 , P46 , P47 , P66 , P75 الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا كاملاً والإنجيل للقديس  لوقا كاملاً و11 رسالة كاملة من رسائل القديس بولس (هي رومية و1و2 كورنثوس وغلاطية  وأفسس وفيلبى وكولوسى و1و2 تسالونيكى والعبرانيين) وأجزاء كبيرة من الإنجيل للقديس  متى والإنجيل للقديس مرقس وسفر الأعمال وسفر الرؤيا.*
*… ويوجد لدينا عدد كبير من المخطوطات التي ترجع إلى  الربع الثاني من القرن الثالث وبداية الرابع، والتي تغطى بقية آيات العهد الجديد.  *
*… ويوجد لدينا مخطوطات من القرن الرابع تضم الكتاب  المقدس كاملاً، مثل*
*المخطوطات السينائية والإسكندرية الفاتيكانية والتي تتفق بدقة مذهلة مع  مخطوطات القرنيين الأول والثاني. وفيما يلي جدول بأهم وأقدم المخطوطات اليونانية  حسب الدراسات التي قام بها العالم الألماني ثيد والعالم الأمريكي د. فيليب كُمفورت  Dr. Philip Comfort وآخرين: 
*


*




*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*3 ترجمات العهد الجديد ومخطوطاتها(29):  *

* كتب العهد الجديد كله باللغة اليونانية ونتيجة لحاجة الذين اعتنقوا  المسيحية في بلاد كثيرة إلى فهم كلمة الله بلغاتهم فقد ترجم العهد الجديد وأيضاً  العهد القديم إلى اللغات السريانية واللاتينية والقبطية في نهاية القرن الثاني  وبداية القرن الثالث ثم*
*ترجم الكتاب المقدس بعد ذلك إلى لغات عديدة تعدت 2... لغة ولهجة حتى  الآن *

*الترجمات القديمة ومخطوطاتها.*
* ويوجد أكثر من (15,...) خمسة عشر ألف مخطوطة للترجمات القديمة منها  أكثر من عن 10.... للفولجانا (اللاتينية العامة) وأكثر من 500 مخطوطة للترجمة  اللاتينية القديمة والقبطية والسريانية والترجمات الأخرى الأحدث، وترجع أهمية هذه  الترجمات ومخطوطاتها، خاصة اللاتينية القديمة والسريانية القديمة والقبطية الصعيدية  لأنها مترجمة في نهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي وبداية الثالث وبالطبع فهي مترجمة عن  مخطوطات أقدم منها بكثير قد ترجع لنهاية القرن الأول وبداية القرن الثاني أو على  الأقل معاصرة لها ولا تزيد عن سنة 180م وهى تمثل النص الأصلي في لغته الأصلية في  مرحلة مبكرة جداً ولا يستبعد أبداً أن تكون إحداها مترجمة عن المخطوطة الأصلية لأحد  الأسفار التي دونها أحد كتاب الوحي.*
* ومن ثم فهذه الترجمات ومخطوطاتها تقدم لنا دليل من أقوى الأدلة على صحة  وسلامة آيات العهد الجديد ونصوصه وإننا نملك بين أيدينا نفس كتاب العهد الجديد بنفس  كلماته وحروفه كما كان في القرن الأول والثاني الميلادي.*
*(1) الترجمة اللاتينية (إيطالاً) ؛ وقد وجدت أقدم نصوصها في اقتباسات العلامة ترتليان والتي كتبت حوالي  سنة 195م والذي كان يقتبس من اليونانية مباشرة. ويوجد حالياً، من الترجمة اللاتينية  إبطالاً، خمسون مخطوطة يحتوى كل منها على أجزاء كبيرة للعهد الجديد وترجع إلى ما  بين القرن الرابع والقرن الثالث عشر *
*(2) ترجمة جيروم أو الفولجاتا ؛ التي بدأها القديس جيروم سنة 382م بتكليف من البابا داماسوس أسقف روما  وقد وصلنا منها أكثر من 10.... مخطوطة وهذا يوضح مدى انتشارها إذ صارت الترجمة  المعتمدة للكنيسة الكاثوليكية.*
*(3) الترجمة السريانية القديمة وقد وصلتنا مخطوطتان هما: *
*(أ) مخطوطة سيناء السريانية (Syr 8 وترجع للقرن الرابع وتحتوى على الأناجيل الأربعة  وقد وجدت في دير سانت كاترين.*
*(ب) مخطوطة كورتون السريانية (Syr C) وترجع للقرن الخامس وتحتوى على الأناجيل الأربعة  ويبدو أنها تنقيح للأولى، قام بنشرها وليم كورتون سنة 1858م.*
*(ج) الترجمة السريانية، البشيتا (أي البسيطة) ؛ ويوجد منها أكثر من 350  مخطوطة يرجع بعضها للقرنين الخامس والسادس وتشمل على معظم العهد الجديد.*
*(د) ترجمة فيلوكسينيون (508م) وقد وصلنا جزء من هذه المخطوطة يحتوى على  2بطرس 2و3، يوحنا ويهوذا ورؤيا.*
*(ر) الترجمة الهركلية (616م) والأثر الباقي لها هو نفس ما تبقى من  الفيلوكسينية. وصلت إلينا في ثلاث مخطوطات من القرنين إلحادي عشر والثاني عشر  ومترجمة أصلاً عن كتاب قراءات باليونانية.*
*(4) الترجمة القبطية ؛ كانت اليونانية شائعة في مصر ولقد كتب بها كل الكتاب واللاهوتيين أمثال  " اكليمندس الإسكندري وأوريجانوس والبابا أثناسيوس الرسولي، باستثناء القصاصات  الباقية من رسائله الفصيحة، والبابا كيرلس عمود الدين وغيرهم ثم قام العلامة  بنتينوس في نهاية القرن الثاني وبداية الثالث بترجمة العهد الجديد إلى القبطية ولقد  بقى لنا عدد من مخطوطات هذه الترجمة حتى أن العالم جورج هورنر، قام بنشر طبعتين  غزيرتين على أساس اللهجتين الصعيدية والبحرية في أربعة مجلدات وسبعة مجلدات وتعتبر  الترجمة القبطية ضمن النص الإسكندري الذي يجمع العلماء على أنه أدق نص يمثل النص  الأصلي ويتطابق معه. وتنقسم الترجمة القبطية إلى: *
*(أ) الترجمة القبطية في اللهجة الصعيدية ؛ وقد وصلنا منها عدد من  المخطوطات ترجع إحداها لسنة 300م وتحتفظ لنا بالعهد الجديد كله تقريباً.*
*(ب) الترجمة القبطية في اللهجتين الأخميمية والفيومية (لهجمات مصر  الوسطى) وقد وصلنا منها مخطوطات لإنجيل يوحنا إلى جانب أجزاء من الأناجيل الثلاثة  الأخرى والرسائل الجامعة ترجع إلى القرنين الرابع والخامس.*
*(ج) الترجمة القبطية باللهجة البحيرية وقد وصلنا منها أكثر من  100مخطوطة، ضمنها مخطوطة لإنجيل يوحنا موجودة في مكتبة بودمبر ترجع للقرن  الرابع.*
* وترجع قيمة هذه الترجمات ومخطوطاتها في أنها مترجمة أصلاً عن مخطوطات  يونانية أقدم منها ترجع إلى القرن الأول أو الثاني، ومن ثم فهي تمثل النص في لغته  الأصلية في مرحلة مبكرة جداً ولا يستبعد أبداً أن يكون بعضها مترجم عن المخطوطة  الأصلية. كما أنه يوجد عدد كبير من مخطوطات هذه الترجمات يرجع للقرن الثالث  والرابع، وعلى سبيل المثال توجد مخطوطة للترجمة القبطية الصعيدية تحتفظ بالعهد  الجديد كله وترجع لسنة 300م ومخطوطة لإنجيل يوحنا في الترجمة القبطية البحيرية  وتوجد في مكتبة بودمير وترجع للقرن الرابع.*
* ومن ثم فهذه الترجمات ومخطوطاتها تقدم لنا دليل من أقوى الأدلة على صحة  ودقة انتقال كلمة الله عبر العصور.*
*4 الدراسة النقدية العلمية لمخطوطات العهد الجديد وسلامة آياته:  *

*أولاً: نقل المخطوطات من القرن الأول إلى العصر الحالي:  كتبت أسفار العهد الجديد على ورق البردي في القرون الأربعة الأولى  للميلاد. ومنذ نهاية القرن الثالث الميلادي بدأ استخدام الرقوق الجلدية وكانت  المخطوطات تنسخ يدويا باستخدام القلم المصنوع من البوص (reed) وفي منتصف القرن الخامس بدأ استخدام الريشة  (quill) وأستمر ذلك حتى عصر الطباعة في القرن 15م. وكان  يقوم بنقل المخطوطات ونسخها كتبة (نساخ) متفاوتين في كفاءتهم وتعليمهم وبيئتهم.  وكانت هناك مخطوطات تنسخ للكنائس والجماعات المسيحية بصفة عامه، وهذه المخطوطات كان  يقوم بنسخها كتبة مدربين ولهم خبرة في ذلك وكانت هناك حجرات للنسخ ******oria وتسمى حجرة النسخ ******orium وقد وجدت أقدم هذه الحجرات في الإسكندرية حوالي  سنة 200م. وكان يقوم أحد الأفراد بإملاء مجموعه من الكتبة لنسخ مجموعه من المخطوطات  في وقت واحد، خاصة في عهد الإمبراطور قسطنطين وبعده. *
*وهذه المخطوطات بالذات كانت الأكثر تعرضا للمصادرة والحرق والتلف في  أوقات الاضطهادات العنيفة. وكان هناك أيضا مخطوطات ينسخها الأفراد للاستخدام الشخصي  في المنازل، وهذه كانت أكثر عرضة للوقوع في الخطأ. *
* وبسبب عمليات النسخ المتكررة، خاصة النسخ التي كان ينسخها الأفراد  لاستخدامهم الشخصي، وجدت قراءات متنوعة بسبب تشابه بعض الحروف وبخاصة في الحروف  الكبيرة المنفصلة وتماثل بعض الكلمات في النطق مع اختلاف المعنى مثل كلمتي "  to و two " في الإنجليزية وكلمتي " حمام وحمام " في  العربية أو الخلط بين اختصار لإحدى الكلمات وكلمات قريبة الشبه من هذا الاختصار، أو  تكرار كلمة أو الخلط بين كلمتين متشابهتين في الحروف أو دمج كلمتين منفصلتين إلى  كلمة واحدة أو العكس (مثل - BackgroundوBack  ground "، أو عدم تكرار كلمة أو مقطع أو حرف أو العكس أو  تغير مكان الحروف أو بعض الكلمات وأحيانا يضع الناسخ كلمة في غير موضعها أو يضع  مرادف للكلمة نتيجة لاعتماده على الذاكرة مثل " ملكوت السموات " الموجودة في إنجيل  متى و" ملكوت الله " الموجودة في الأناجيل الأخرى وأحيانا كان يضع أحد النساخ  ملحوظة هامشية ويتصور غيرة إنها جزء من النص. أو ينقص منه حرف من كلمة، سهوا، أو  يزيد حرف، دون تغيير في المعنى. والمثال التالي يوضح لنا ذلك: *
*Jesus Christ is  the Savior of the whole worl(d) فتوجد في مخطوطة*
*is the Savior  of the whole world Christ  Jesus وفي مخطوطة ثانية*
*Jesus Christ  (i)s the Savior of the whole world وفي مخطوطة ثالثة*
*Jesus Christ is  th(e) Savior of the whole world وفي مخطوطة رابعة*
*Jesus Christ is  the Sav(i)or of the whole world وفي مخطوطة خامسة*
*في الأولى تنقص كلمة world حرف d فتصبح worl بدون (d)، وتتغير عبارة Jesus  Christ في الثانية إلى Christ  Jesus، وفي الثالثة ينقص الفعل is حرف (i) فيصبح s، وفي الرابعة تنقص أداة التعريف the حرف (e) فتصبح th، وفي الخامسة تنقص كلمة Savior حرف (i) فتصبح Savor. مع ملاحظة أنه لا يوجد أي تغيير في المعنى في  الحالات الخمسة، وتصحح الآيات من مقارنتها بعضها البعض بسهولة ودون أي صعوبة.  *
* ونظراً لتكرار مثل هذا الخطأ في آلاف المخطوطات فلا يحسب خطأ واحد بل  يعد بالآلاف، ويقال أن هناك آلاف الأخطاء في العهد الجديد.*
* وأحيانا تفقد كلمة من إحدى المخطوطات وتنقل عنها عشرات المخطوطات، وعلى  الرغم من وجودها هذه الكلمة في آلاف المخطوطات الأخرى ألا أن ذلك يحسب خطأ ويعد  بالآلاف!! والمثال التالي يوضح لنا ذلك: *
*ومما ساعد العلماء في الوصول إلى نتائج حاسمة لصالح النص الأصلي هو وجود  أعداد كبيرة جدا من المخطوطات التي توالى ظهورها بصورة كبيرة في القرون الأخيرة،  خاصة وان أقدمها ظهر في القرنين 19 و20 بل أن أقدم المخطوطات البردية ظهرت في القرن  العشرين. وأيضا وجود عدد كبير من المخطوطات تضم العهد الجديد كاملا وأعداد كبيرة  جدا تضم أسفار على حدة أو في مجموعات.*
*ثانياً: دراسة العلماء للمخطوطات والاقتباسات الآبائية:  قام جماعة من العلماء المتخصصين في دراسة نصوص وآيات الكتاب المقدس.  والمعروفين بعلماء النقد النصي العلمي. بدراسة وبحث المخطوطات القديمة باللغة  اليونانية التي كتب بها العهد الجديد والنسخ المنقولة منها ومخطوطات الترجمات  القديمة التي تمت في نهاية القرن الثاني وبداية القرن الثالث للميلاد وذلك في أزمنة  وعصور مختلفة وبيئات جغرافية وبلاد مختلفة، إلى جانب اقتباسات أباء الكنيسة في  القرون الأربعة الأولى للميلاد والتي تزيد عن 38,... اقتباسا بكثير حتى مجمع نيقية  سنة 325 م، وتزيد عن 200,... اقتباسا بضم آباء القرن الرابع الميلادي وبداية القرن  الخامس، وذلك للتأكد من صحة وسلامة كل حرف وكل كلمة وكل عبارة وجملة وفقرة في العهد  الجديد. وهؤلاء العلماء وصلوا إلى درجة عالية من الخبرة والتمرين والدراسة ولديهم  موهبة مميزة ومقدرة عالية على دراسة النصوص والآيات دراسة دقيقة للتأكد من صحتها  والوصول بها إلى التطابق الكامل مع النص الأصلي الذي " كتبة أناس الله القديسون  مسوقين من الروح القدس. ويصف السير فردريك كنيون في كتابه " كتابنا المقدس  والمخطوطات القديمة " هذه العملية بقوله: *
* " إن هؤلاء العلماء يقومون باختيار أكبر عدد ممكن من مخطوطات الكتاب  المقدس في اللغات الأصلية التي كتب بها، العبرية واليونانية، وهذه المخطوطات مبعثرة  في كل المكتبات العظيمة في العالم، فيزورونها ويدرسونها بعناية ويقومون بعمل الكثير  لتميز الأقدم ويستخدمون حكمهم بتقرير الأحسن ... والأجزاء التي توضع فورا على أساس  إنها مؤكدة ... وفي بعض الحالات يكون من السهل رؤية القراءات المتنوعة أو أين سقطت  كلمة بإهمال أو أسيء قراءة كلمة في الشكل الأصلي الذي نقل عنه. وبهذه الطريقة  يحصلون على تمثيل دقيق للجزء الأعظم من النص (الخالي تماما من القراءات المتنوعة)  ويظل، بعد ذلك عدد من الفقرات التي تتنوع المخطوطات في قراءتها ... ثم يصبح من  الضروري أن يميز العلماء بين المخطوطات. وقد بينت الفحوصات المبكرة لعلمائنا أي  المخطوطات موثوق بها بصفة عامة وأي المخطوطات تحتوى على قراءات متنوعة. *
* وكقاعدة عامة يفضل العلماء القراءة التي تؤيدها أقدم المخطوطات لأنها  الأقرب لزمن النص الأصلي، وإذا كانت كل المخطوطات الأقدم في جانب واحد والمخطوطات  المتأخرة في جانب أخر، يجب أن نقبل قراءة الأقدم بكل تأكيد ... *
*وهناك قاعدة أخرى هي أن يحاول العلماء تصنيف المخطوطات في مجموعات،  مخطوطات تتفق فيها المجموعة مع الأخرى لاحتمال انحدارها من اصل أقدم مشترك،  والقراءة التي تؤيدها مجموعتان أو اكثر هي الأصح، على أكثر احتمال عن القراءة التي  تؤيدها مجموعة واحدة فقط. ومع الوقت يتقدم العلماء، حتى الآن في عملهم ويكونوا قد  كونوا رأيا ممتازا وموثوقا به من جهة تحديد أي المخطوطات والمجموعات الأكثر ثقة ...  ثم يتجه العلماء بعد ذلك إلى ترجمات الكتاب المقدس في اللغات القديمة المختلفة،  خاصة اللاتينية والقبطية والسريانية فقد تمت ترجمات العهد الجديد في تاريخ أقدم من  المخطوطات في اللغات الأصلية ... فقد تمت أقدم الترجمات اللاتينية قبل سنة 200 م  وأقدم الترجمات السريانية في بداية الثالث وبالمثل القبطية. *
* وهذا يرجع بنا للوراء بدرجة قريبة جدا من الوقت الذي دونت فيه أسفار  العهد الجديد الأصلية ولدى علمائنا مصدر أخر يتجهون إلية كدليل على النص الأصلي -هو  اقتباس فقرات فردية في كتابات الأباء الأولين. إذ أن كثيرا من الكتاب المسيحيين  الأولين الذين حفظت كتاباتهم لنا على سبيل المثال: إريناؤس وأوريجانوس وأثناسيوس  وجيروم قد استخدموا مخطوطات للكتاب المقدس أقدم من التي لدينا ... ".*
* وتقول الموسوعة البريطانية " عندما يفحص أحد العلماء المخطوطات  والترجمات لا يكون قد أنهي دراسته لنصوص العهد الجديد فإن كتابات أباء الكنيسة  الأوليين تلقى مزيدا من الضوء لأن بها اقتباسات من العهد الجديد قد تختلف عن إحدى  أو بعض المخطوطات الحالية، لأنها مأخوذة من مخطوطات أقدم لم تصل إلينا، وعلى هذا  فإن شهادة هؤلاء الأباء للنص، ونجاحه عندما تتطابق مع المصادر الأخرى، يجب أن تضاف  إلى ما عندنا من مراجع "(30).  *
* كما أن هذه المخطوطات لا توجد في مكان واحد بل توجد في كل أنحاء العالم  وفي كل أديرته ومكتباته العظمى مثل كامبردج وفلورنسا وموسكو وليننجراد (بطرسبرج)  وأورشليم القدس والقاهرة ولندن (المتحف البريطاني وجمعية التوراة) والمكتبة القومية  في باريس وجبل أثوس وجوتا فيرانا وبطمس واكسفورد وروما والفاتيكان وأثينا وبرلين  ودبلن وفيينا والولايات المتحدة الأميركية (خاصة جامعة ميتشجان وييل وكلية اللاهوت  اللوثرية ومعهد سيمثسون بواشنطن ومكتبة بييربونت مورجان بنيورك) ومكتبة بازل  بسويسرا وغير ذلك من البلاد في كل أنحاء العالم. *
* وهذا في حد ذاته يجعل الزعم بحدوث تحريف في الكتاب المقدس أمر مستحيل  لأن أي جزء يمكن أن يحرف في مكان يقوم العلماء بتصحيحه بالمقارنة بالمخطوطات التي  في الأماكن الأخرى العديدة. وفيما يلي جدول بأهم مجموعات مخطوطات العهد الجديد  وأماكن وجودها حول العالم(31):*


*




*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ثالثاً: دراسة المخطوطات القديمة وقاعدة المخطوطة الأقدم: وقد توصل العلماء نتيجة لدراستهم الدقيقة والمتأنية إلى قاعدة جوهرية هي  انه " كلما كانت المخطوطة أقدم كانت أدق وأصح "، فالمخطوطة الأقدم هي الأدق والأصح  لأنها الأقرب لزمن النص الأصلي ويوجد لدينا الآن 45 مخطوطة ترجع للقرنين الثاني  والثالث منها 8 مخطوطات ترجع لسنة 125م و220م وتحتوى على معظم العهد الجديد. وقد  كتبت هذه المخطوطات في الجيل الثالث والرابع للمسيحية عندما كان بعض خلفاء الرسل،  الذين كانوا يملكون التقليد الشفوي (الإنجيل الشفوي) على قيد الحياة وبالتالي كانوا  شهودا لكل حرف وكل كلمة وعبارة وجملة وفقرة في هذه المخطوطات. *
* كما أن هذه المخطوطات كانت منقولة عن مخطوطات منقولة مباشرة من الأصل  الذي " كتبة أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس "، وربما يكون بعضها منقولاً  عن المخطوطات الأصلية مباشرة. وذلك إلى جانب المخطوطات التي تضم العهد الجديد كاملا  وعلى رأسها المخطوطات الإسكندرية والسينائية والفاتيكانية والتي ترجع إلى النصف  الأول من القرن الرابع (325 - 35م) والتي يجمع العلماء على إنها تمثل النص الأصلي  كما يجمعون على سلامتها وصحتها.*
*رابعاً: تقسيم نصوص المخطوطات إلى مجموعات أو عائلات: قسم العلماء نصوص المخطوطات والاقتباسات إلى أربع عائلات أو مجموعات على  أساس الصياغة. لأن اللغة اليونانية كانت تكتب في القرون الأولى بدون نقط أو فواصل  أو فراغ الفقرات أو علامات التنفس والنبرات التي تميز النطق وتوضح المعنى وبدون أي  زخارف نحوية ثم بدأت هذه الصياغة النحوية تدخل مع مرور الوقت. وهنا نشأت القراءات  المتنوعة وقد بدأ هذا التقسيم وستكوت وهورتWestcott and  Hort(81/1882م) إذ قسما النص إلى أربع مجموعات هي:  النص السرياني والنص الغربي والنص الإسكندري والنص المحايد وفي العصر الحالي قسم  العلماء نصوص المخطوطات اليونانية ومخطوطات الترجمات واقتباسات الأباء إلى أربعة  عائلات هي: *
*1 - عائلة النص السكندرى: وتضم أقدم المخطوطات البردية والبوصية والترجمة القبطية خاصة البحيرية  والآباء الإسكندريون مثل أكليمندس الإسكندري وأوريجانوس (خاصة كتاباته التي كتبها  في مصر) والبابا أثناسيوس الرسولي والبابا كيرلس عمود الدين. وقراءات هذه المجموعة  تتميز بالدقة النحوية اللغوية، كما إنها خشنة وأكثر صعوبة ومعقولة. وهذا النموذج  للنص يجمع العلماء على انه أحسن وأروع نموذج نصي. ويعتقد وستكوت وهورت أنة يمثل  النص الأصلي بكل دقة. وهذا راجع - كما يقول العلماء - إلى عاملين هما سلطان بطاركة  الإسكندرية الذي كان مركزا بصورة فعالة مما حافظ على النص بصورة دقيقة ورائعة وذلك  إلى جانب مناخ مصر العلمي وبيئتها الأدبية ووجودها في قلب الحضارة اليونانية  ومركزها وعظمتها العلمية والذي يدل عليه وجود مدرسة للفلسفة في الإسكندرية ومكتبة  الإسكندرية العظمى التي كانت تضم آلاف المخطوطات التي تحوى كل فلسفات وآداب العلم  القديم وذلك إلى جانب الكم الهائل من اليهود في الإسكندرية والمعتادين على حفظ كلمة  الله والدفاع عنها حتى الموت وقد أنضم الكثير منهم إلى المسيحية. وقد قامت مدرسة  الإسكندرية اللاهوتية المسيحية بدور عظيم في حفظ العهد الجديد ونقده نقدا علميا  وضبطه نحويا والحفظ علية بعناية فائقة ودقة شديدة. وكانت الإسكندرية من أكثر البلاد  التي دافعت عن العهد الجديد وصحة الإيمان المسيحي وسلامته كما كانت من أكثر البلاد  التي تنسخ فيها نسخ للعهد الجديد بصفة خاصة والكتاب المقدس بصفة عامة، وقد وجدت بها  حجرات النسخ والتي ترجع لسنة 200م. *
* لقد حافظت مصر على نصوص وآيات العهد الجديد والكتاب المقدس ككل كما  حافظت على الإيمان المسيحي السليم (المستقيم الأرثوذكسي) حتى الموت، لدرجة أن أقدم  المخطوطات التي ظهرت للعهد الجديد في العصر الحديث والتي ترجع للقرون الأربعة  الأولى (ق 1 و2 و3 وبداية 4م) وجدت بنسبة 100 % تقريبا في مصر. فقد حافظ المناخ  العلمي والأدبي في الإسكندرية على نصوص وآيات العهد الجديد بكل أمانة ودقة كما حافظ  مناخها وجوها الجاف على أقدم المخطوطات لبردية، بل وأقدم المخطوطات على الرقوق  الجلدية. *
* ونتيجة لذلك تعتمد أحدث طبعات العهد الجديد اليوناني بالدرجة الأولى  على هذه المخطوطات المصرية (التي وجدت في مصر) وبالتالي كل الترجمات الحديثة سواء  العربية أو الفرنسية أو الإنجليزية وغيرها من اللغات. حقا مبارك شعب مصر ومباركة هي  أرض مصر (إش 18: 19 - 15). *
*2 - النص القيصري: (في الأناجيل فقط) ويوجد في مجموعة من المخطوطات (w، ب 45، 700، 565، ثيتا(q) وعائلات الخط الصغير و13 والترجمات الجورجية  والأرمنية القديمة وكتابات كيرلس الأورشليمى ويوسابيوس وكتابات أوريجانوس التي  كتبها في قيصرية بفلسطين، وشهود آخرين ويقع في منتصف الطريق بين النص الإسكندري  والنص الغربي. *
*3 - النص البيزنطي: ويوجد في كثير من مخطوطات الخط الكبير المتأخرة وتقريبا كل مخطوطات الخط  الصغير ومعظم أباء الكنيسة المتأخرين والترجمات المتأخرة. *
*4 - النص الغربي: ويوجد في بعض مخطوطات الخط الكبير وبعض البرديات وقليل من مخطوطات الخط  الصغير والترجمات اللاتينية القديمة والسريانية القديمة وإريناؤس ويعض الأباء  اللاتين ويرجع للقرن الثاني. *
*رابعا: مقارنة المخطوطات المختلفة والوصول إلى القراءات الصحيحة  للقراءات المتنوعة: قام العلماء - علماء النقد النصي العلمي - بعمل مقارنات دقيقه لمخطوطات  العهد الجديد، خاصة المتأخرة منها، وحصروا الأجزاء الخالية تماما (بنسبة 100%) من  القراءات المتنوعة ووجد أنها تمثل 8/7 كما حصروا الأجزاء التي يوجد لها قراءات  متنوعة أولا، ثم قاموا بدراسة هذه الأجزاء التي لها قراءات متنوعة دراسة علمية  دقيقة وقابلوها معا وعملوا لها مقارنات حتى توصلوا لعدة نتائج هامة وحاسمة، وهي:  *
*أ - المخطوطة الأقدم هي الأصح والأدق. *
*ب - أن هذه القراءات، برغم كثرة عددها لا قيمة لها لأنها أخطاء إملائية.  *
*ج - كما إنها لا تؤثر على العقيدة بأي حال من الأحوال.*
*د - وقد وضعوا لها قواعد دقيقة توصلوا من خلالها إلى القراءات الصحيحة  بكل دقة وأمانة.*
*1 - " كلما كانت المخطوطة أقدم كانت أدق وأصح "، بينا في (ثانيا) كيف  توصل العلماء لهذه القاعدة، وكيف انه يوجد لدينا 45 مخطوطة ترجع للقرنين، الثاني  والثالث، وهي تحتوى على معظم العهد الجديد إلى جانب مخطوطات بداية القرن الرابع  التي تضم كل العهد الجديد، والذي يجمع العلماء على أنها تضم النص الأصلي بكل دقة  (انظر ثانيا).*
*2 - وبرغم أن الغالبية العظمى من القراءات  المتنوعة توجد في المخطوطات المتأخرة، وأنة يوجد لدينا المخطوطات الأقدم والتي تمثل  النص الأصلي، ألا أن العلماء لم يهملوا هذه القراءات بل درسوها وأحصوا أعدادها  وقيموا قيمتها ووجدوا أن معظمها هي مجرد أخطاء إملائية في الهجاء والنحو وما شابة  ذلك إلى جانب أن القراءة الواحدة التي تتكرر في أكثر من مخطوطة، لا تحسب كقراءة  واحدة بل تحسب بعدد المخطوطات التي وجدت فيها وعلى سبيل المثال، فقد جاء في متى 7:  1و8 " وأبيا ولد أسا. وأسا ولد يهوشافاط "، وقد جاء الاسم " أسا " كما هو في 35  مخطوطة، بينما في 23 محطوطة (أساف) بإضافة حرف (ف) الذي وقع فيه أحد النساخ سهوا،  وهو لا يؤثر في المعنى ولا في جوهر العهد الجديد ولا في العقيدة ويمكن تصحيحه  بالرجوع لأقدم واحسن المخطوطات وأيضا بالرجوع للعهد القديم (1أخبار الأيام3: 10) ؛  " وابن سليمان رحبعام وابنة أبيا وابنة أسا وابنه يهوشافاط) كما أن هذه القراءات  برغم أنها واحدة إلا إنها تعد بالآلاف، فقد تكررت في 23 +35 مخطوطة = 58× 2 لأنها  تكررت في آيتين 7 و8) = 116 وهذه المخطوطات نقل عنها آلاف المخطوطات الأخرى فإذا  كان لدينا حوالي 2350 مخطوطة للأناجيل × 2 = 4,700 قراءة متنوعة. هكذا تحسب أربعة  آلاف وسبعمائة قراءة متنوعة أو كما يقول البعض (4,700 خطأ) برغم أنها قراءة واحدة  وخطأ هجائي في حرف واحد تم تصحيحه. *
* ولكن البعض لا يدرك ذلك ولا يريد أن يتكلم بالحق. قال أحد الكتاب من  أصحاب المناظرات الشهيرة والذي نقل عن مجلة Awake [ لشهود يهوه ]: " في عددها الصادر في 8 من  سبتمبر 1958 نجد هذا العنوان المفزع " خمسون ألف خطأ في الكتاب المقدس؟ " ويضع، هذا  الكاتب صورة لصفحة من هذه المجلة جاء فيها أنة كان يوجد سنة 1720م على الأقل "  200,... خطأ " خطأ في طبعتي العهد الجديد التي يقرأها البروتستانت والكاثوليك وأنه  حاليا يوجد حوالي " 50,... خطأ "(33).*
* ويقول كاتب أخر " ولقد تبين لعلماء المسيحية استحالة الوصول إلى النص  مهما بذلوا من مجهودات، ولم يبق، إذن، سوى صرخة حسرة تقول: يالسوء طالعنا " ... ثم  ينقل عن أحد المراجع قولة: " ولا يرجى في حال من الأحوال الوصول إلى الأصل نفسة ...  "(34)!!*
* ثم يضيف: " لقد اصبح الحل الذي يراه أباء الكنيسة وعلماء المسيحية إزاء  مشكلة النص، هو قبول الوضع الحالي بكل ما عليه من مأخذ، باعتباره أحسن ما استطاعت  مجهوداتهم البشرية الوصول إلية. على أن يستمر هذا الوضع مقبولا إلى الوقت الذي تظهر  فيه وثائق جديدة تساعد على إعادة النظر فيه وتطويره ليكون أقرب ما يكون ذلك إلى ذلك  الأصل المجهول , بعد تنقيته من التحريف الذي لحق به " ثم بقول: " إن الإنسان لا  يجاوز الحقيقة إذ قال تعقيبا على هذه الأقوال التي جاءت من مصادر مسيحية موثقة: أن  العهد الجديد الحالي هو عهد جديد مؤقت إنه معرض للتغير والتبديل حسبما تأتى به  الأيام "(35)!!*
* علماً بأنه يعتمد في أقواله هذه إلى بعض مما جاء في مقدمة إحدى  الترجمات الفرنسية للكتاب المقدس. وبرغم انه من الأول يعرف من المصدر نفسه الذي  اعتمد علية أن هذه الأخطاء قد تم تصحيحها إلا أننا نضيف له، وللحقيقة، ولنا أن  الأعداد المذكورة لا تعبر عن الواقع بل تعبر عن تكرار مجموعه قليلة من القراءات في  آلاف المخطوطات، كما بينّا أعلاه. تقول دائرة معارف ويكليف Wycliffe  (36): " أحصى جون ميل John  Mill حوالي 30,... قراءة متنوعة في مخطوطات العهد  الجديد حوالي 1707م، وأحصى سكرايفنز F.H.***ivener 150,... قراءة متنوعة حوالي سنة 1864 م وقد تم  تقييم حوالي 200,... قراءة متنوعة حتى اليوم (1975). وهذا يبدو ظاهرياً أنه هائل.  ولكنه سوء فهم شديد لأن القراءات المتنوعة تقع في 10,... مكان مختلف فقط في العهد  الجديد (وعلى سبيل المثال إذا كتب هجاء كلمة واحدة خطأ في 2,... مخطوطة يقال أنه  يوجد 2,... اختلاف). وعلاوة على ذلك فالعدد الأكبر من هذه القراءات المتنوعة لا  يؤثر على معنى الكلمة ". *
* يقول جسلر ونيكس (37)Norman Geisler  and William Nix: " إن هناك غموضا في قولنا أن هناك " قراءات  متنوعة " - فمثلا لو أن هناك كلمة واحدة أسيء إملاؤها في ثلاثة آلاف " قراءة متنوعة  " في العهد الجديد " ثم يقولان: " إن واحد من ثمانية من هذه الاختلافات قد يكون له  قيمته لكن البقية هي اختلافات في الهجاء أو ما شابه ذلك. *
* كما قدر عزرا ابوت(38)Ezria  Abbot أن 19 من 20 (أي 95 %) من هذه القراءات هو تنوع  في القراءة أكثر من أن يكون قراءة منافسة تشكل اختلاف قليل في معنى الفقرة. وقال "  الحقيقة هي أن 95 % من هذه القراءة المتنوعة تعوزها الأدلة ... و 95 % منها لا يؤثر  على لمعنى، لأنها إملائية أو نحوية أو في ترتيب الكلمات. هذا يترك لنا نحو 400 "  قراءة متنوعة " قد يكون لها تأثير طفيف على المعنى أو تتضمن إضافة كلمة أو كلمات أو  حذفها. والقليل جدا منها يمكن أن يعتبر هاما. ولكن بحوث العلماء دلتنا على القراءة  الصحيحة الموثوق بها *
*وقال روبرتسونA.T.Robertson  (39) أن 001,% (واحد في الألف) من هذه القراءات له مغذى و 99.9% خالي من  الاختلافات التي لها مغزى.*
* وقال المؤرخ الكنسي الغربي المشهور فيليب شاف(40) Philip Schaff (1890م) أن 400 فقط من هذه القراءات تؤثر على  المعنى وأن 50 فقط منها له تأثير حقيقي ولكن لم تؤثر واحدة منها على حقيقة  إيمانية.*
* وقال بروس(41) Bruce في كتابه " الكتب والرقوق ": القراءات المتنوعة  في العهد الجديد لا تحتاج إلى تخمين لضبطها، فهناك شاهد واحد على الأقل بين آلاف  الشواهد المضبوطة يحتفظ لنا بالقراءة الصحيحة ".*
* وقال فريدريك كنيون(42) "  أننا نؤكد بكل يقين أنه لا توجد عقيدة مسيحية مبنية على قراءة موضع اختلاف؟ " إن  نصوص الكتاب المقدس أكيدة في مادتها، وهذا ينطبق بصورة خاصة على العهد الجديد، فإن  عدد مخطوطات العهد الجديد المتوفرة لدينا والترجمات القديمة له والاقتباسات  المأخوذة من كتابات الأقدمين كثيرة بالدرجة التي تؤكد لنا صحة النص، وأن القراءة  الأصلية لكل جزء من هذه الأجزاء موضع الاختلاف، موجودة في هذه المراجع القديمة، وهو  ما لم يحدث مع أي كتاب قديم في العالم. والعلماء مقتنعون أنهم يمتلكون صورة النص  الحقيقي ... إذ تعد مخطوطات العهد الجديد بالمئات وحتى الآلاف ... ويمكن للمسيحي  أن يمسك بالكتاب المقدس كله في يده ويقول بدون خوف أو تردد أنه يمسك بكلمة الله  الحقيقية التي سلمت عبر القرون من جيل إلى جيل بدون أن يفقد شئ من  قيمتها".*
*خامساً: القواعد التي وضعها العلماء للوصول إلى القراءات الصحيحة:  وقد تمكن العلماء من تحديد القراءات الأصلية للقراءات المتنوعة بوضع  قواعد استنبطوها من دراساتهم الدقيقة المخطوطات وخبرتهم الطويلة في ممارسة النقد  النصي العلمي وهي: *
*…تفضيل القراءة الموجودة في المخطوطة الأقدم لأنها أقرب لأصل، لأنه كلما  كانت المخطوطة أقدم كانت أدق وأصح.*
*…تفضيل القراءة الصعبة عن القراءة السهلة لضمان دقتها وعدم محاولة  تبسيطها، وهذه القراءات تتوفر في عائلة النص الإسكندري.*
*… تفضيل القراءة التي توضح القراءات الأخرى التي  بها شئ من التنوع في حروف الهجاء.*
*…القراءات التي توردها مخطوطات وترجمات من مناطق جغرافية مختلفة، هي  الأفضل، لعدم وجود احتمال تأثير هذه المخطوطات من بعضها البعض.*
*…تفضيل القراءة التي تماثل أسلوب كاتب النص الأصلي المعتاد بدرجة  كبيرة.*
*…تفضيل القراءة التي لا تتأثر بالعقائد الطائفية.*
*…تفضيل القراءة الأقصر في حالة القراءة التي بها زيادة  للإيضاح.*
*…تفضيل القراءة الأطول في حالة القراءة المختصرة بشكل واضح.*
*…كما وضع العلماء أيضاً قواعد التسلسل الجيلي أو الأصولي Genealogy لتصحيح القراءات المتنوعة والوصول بكل دقة إلى  القراءة الأصلية الصحيحة لهذه القراءات. ويقدم لنا العلماء الرسم التالي(43):  *

*موضحاً أن العلماء يقومون بمقارنة أكبر عدد من المخطوطات المتأخرة التي  وصلت إلينا ويحددون عمرها وعددها. وفي هذا الرسم تمثل المخطوطة رقم 1 المخطوطة  الأصلية ورقم 3,2مخطوطتين منقولتين عنها ورقم 7,6,5,4 منقولة عن 3,2 وهكذا.  والأخطاء التي وقعت (حدثت) في مخطوطة 2 لا يمكن أن تكون هي نفس الأخطاء التي وقعت  في مخطوطة 3 وهكذا بالنسبة لرقم 4 و5 و6 و7 وبقية المخطوطات المنقولة عنها في الجيل  السابق له. وبالتالي تصحح المخطوطات رقم 16 إلى 26 بعضها البعض بمقابلتها بعضها مع  بعض، كما تصحح أخطاء المخطوطات من 8 إلى 15، والتي تصحح أيضاً بعضها البعض، ثم تصحح  أيضاًأخطاء المخطوطات رقم 4 إلى 7، وهكذا تم تصحيح المخطوطة رقم 3 أخطاء  المخطوطة رقم 2 لأنه عندما نسخت 2 و3 من 1 لم تقع في كليهما نفس الأخطاء وهكذا نصل  إلى الأصل ذاته. *
* ونظراً لأن بعض المخطوطات كانت تنسخ بكثرة من مخطوطة واحدة أقدم بينما  ينسخ عدد قليل من أخرى، كما أن هناك مخطوطات متأخرة منقولة عن مخطوطة أقدم بكثير،  (مثلاً مخطوطة من القرن 13 منقولة عن مخطوطة منسوخة عن مخطوطات أقدم وهذه المخطوطات  الأقدم مازالت موجودة، لذلك أستنبط العلماء قواعد أخرى أيضاً موضحة في الرسمين  التاليين الذين يقدمهما لنا هارولد جرينلى " مقدمة للنقد النصي للعهد الجديد "(44):  للوصول إلى النص الأصلي بدقة شديدة. وإذا تبقت بعض القراءات التي لم يصلوا إلى  القراءة الأصلية لها يلجأ العلماء بعد ذلك إلى الترجمات والاقتباسات  الآبائية.*
* وبهذه القواعد وبالطرق العلمية توصل العلماء بكل دقة وأمانة إلى النص  الأصلي لكل حرف وكل كلمة وكل جملة في العهد الجديد. وهكذا يمسك المسيحي العهد  الجديد والكتاب المقدس بأكمله بين يديه ويرفعه لأعلى صائحاً بكل فخر وبدون خوف أو  تردد بكل يقين وثقة قائلاً مع السير فريدريك كنيون " أنه يمسك بكلمة الله الحقيقية  التي سُلمت عبر القرون من جيل إلى جيل بدون أن يفقد شيئاً من قيمتها  ".*



(1) Normal L. Geisler and William E. Nix, A General Introduction to the Bible, pp. 357-408 & Kurt Aland and Babara Aland , pp.72-170.

(2)Geisler and Nix, A Gen. Int. to B., p. 327.

(3) Geisler and Nix, A Gen. Int. to B., p. 386.

(4) Kenyon, Our Bible and Ancient Manu******s, p. 288.

(5) Greenlee, Introduction to the NT Textual Criticism, p. 15.

(6) Aland, the Text of the NT. pp. 72-82 & Josh McDowell the New Evidence That Demands A Verdict

(7) Kurt and Barbara Aland , The Text of the NT p.79ff.

(8) Strobel, The Case for Christ, pp. 62-63.

(9) Josh McDowell, p. 34.

(10) Josh McDowell, p. 34.

(11)Kurt and Barbara Aland , The Text of the NT p.57.

(12) Metzger, the Text of the New Testament p, 39 & Geisler and Nix Gen Int. NT p,388.

(13) أنظر ص

(14) Metzger, the Text of the New Testament p, 39.

(15) Geisler and Nex Gen Int. NT p,390.

(16) Christian Debater, p.3.

(17) Metzger, Text NT, 39, 40.

(18)Bruce, Books and Parchments, 182.

(19) Kenyon, Bible and Modern Studies, 20.

(19)The Origin of the Bible, Philip W. Comfort, Manu******s of the NT p. 193.

(20) ويروي لنا بروس متسجر الأحداث المثيرة التي أدت إلى هذا الاكتشاف: في عام 1844 بدأ تشيندورف، الذي كان أستاذاً بجامعة ليبزج ولم يكن قد تجاوز الثلاثين من العمر، رحلته الطويلة في الشرق الأدني بحثاً عن مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس. وفي زيارته لدير سانت كاترين بجبل سيناء، وجد مصادفةً بعض الرقوق في سلة للمهملات كانت ممتلئة بالأوراق التي كان مصيرها أن تستخدم في إشعال الفرن الخاص بالدير. وبفحص هذه الرقوق تبين أنها نسخة من الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم مدونة بالحروف الكبيرة المنفصلة اليونانية. وقد استعاد من هذه السلة ما لا يقل عن ثلاثة وأربعين من هذه الأوراق، وذكر له رهبان الدير أن ضعف ما يمكن أن تحمله السلة في المرة الواحدة من هذه الأوراق قد احترق بهذه الطريقة !. وبعد ذلك، عندما عرض على تشيندورف أجزاء أخرى من المخطوطة نفسها (وكانت تحوي سفر إشعياء كاملاً وسفري المكابيين الأول والثاني)، حذَّر الرهبان من استخدام مثل هذه الرقوق في إشعال النيران وذلك لقيمتها البالغة. أما الأوراق الثلاث والأربعون التي سمح له بالاحتفاظ بها فكانت تحوي أجزاء من سفر أخبار الأيام الأول وإرميا ونحميا وأستير، وعندما عاد إلى أوروبا أودعها مكتبة جامعة ليبزج، حيث تبقي إلى الآن. وفي عام 1846 نشر محتوياتها وأطلق عليها اسم مخطوطة فريدريك أوغسطس تكريماً للملك فريدريك أوغسطس الذي كان ملكاً لموطن المكتشف وراعياً له. (Metzger,the Text of the NT p.43.).
ولم تثمر زيارة تشيندورف التالية إلى الدير عام 1853 عن اكتشاف أي مخطوطات جديدة إذ كان الرهبان مرتابين بسبب الحماس الذي أبداه للمخطوطات أثناء زيارته الأولي عام 1844. ثم قام بزيارة ثالثة في عام 1859 بتوجيه من القيصر الروسي ألكسندر الثاني. وقبل مغادرته الدير بفترة قصيرة، قدم تشيندورف لمشرف الدير نسخة من الترجمة السبعينية التي كان قد نشرها في ليبزج.
وعندئذ ذكر له المشرف أن لديه أيضاً نسخة من الترجمة السبعينية وأخرج من خزانة قلايته مخطوطة ملفوفة في قطعة قماش حمراء. فرأي العالم تشيندورف أمام عينيه، وقد استولي عليه الذهول، الكنز الذي طالما كان يتوق لرؤيته. وطلب، مخفياً مشاعره ومتظاهراً بعدم الاكتراث، تصريحاً بفحص المخطوطة في ذلك المساء. وعندما حصل تشيندورف على هذا التصريح عاد إلى حجرته وظلَّ ساهراً طوال الليل مبتهجاً بدراسة المخطوطة - لأنه، كما يقول في يومياته (التي كتبها باللاتينية لكونه عالماً)، بدا النوم وكأنه تدنيساً للمقدسات! وسرعان ما وجد أن المخطوطة تحتوي على أكثر مما كان يرجوه، لأنها لم تكن تحتوي فقط على معظم العهد القديم ولكن أيضاً على العهد الجديد الذي كان سليماً بل وفي حالة ممتازة، بالإضافة إلى ذلك كانت هناك الأعمال المسيحية الأولي للقرن الثاني الميلادي، فكانت هناك رسالة برنابا (ولم تكن تعرف قبلاً إلا من خلال إحدى الترجمات اللاتينية الضعيفة) وجزء كبير من راعي هرماس، الذي لم يكن يعرف منه حتى ذلك الوقت إلا اسمه فقط. (Metzger, TNT p.44)

(21) Ency. Britannica., Vol. 3, 579; Bruce, Book & P, p.183.

(22) Greenlee, INTTC, 39. & Josh McDowell, p.40.

(23) Kurt and Barbara Aland , The Text of the NT p.85,86.
- 160 -

(24) How Old Are the Most Ancient NTM Known Today ?

(25)Carsten Peter Thiede, The Earliest Gospel Manu******? Pp.11-22.

(26) Thiede, p.23-41.

(27)Ibid.p.42-63& Greek Qumran Fragment 7Q5: Possibilities and Impossibilities.

(28) Ibid..

(29) Geisler & Nix GIB.pp. 525-538 & Kurt Aland and Babara Aland , pp185-213.

(30) Sir Frederi Kenyon, Our Bible And The Ancient Manu******s.

(31) Kurt and Barbara Aland TNT, p. 79.

(33) أحمد ديدات " هل الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله " ص 20 -22.

(34) لواء أحمد عبد الوهاب " اختلافات في تراجم الكتاب المقدس وتطورات هامة في المسيحية " ص25و26.

(35) السابق ص 26.

(36) Wycliffe Dic. Vol. I, p.257.

(37) Geisler and Nix, p.468.

(38) Wycliffe Dic. Vol. I, p.257.

(39) Wycliffe Dic. Vol. I, p.257.

(40) Wycliffe Dic. Vol. I, p.257.

(41) Bruce Books and the Parchments.

(42) Kenyon our Bible and the Ancient manu******s.


(34) وكتاب برهان وقرار.

(44) J. Harold Greenlee, Introduction to the New TTC,p.14.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل التاسع*

*القرآن وشبهة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*


*"  **إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ  لَحَافِظُونَ** " (الحجر:  9) *

*إننا نتحدّى أي إنسان يقول لنا أن القرآن أشار من بعيد أو قريب لتحريف  الإنجيل بأي صورة من الصور، ونتحدى أن يقول لنا أحد أنه أشار لتحريف التوراة بمعني  التغيير أو التبديل أو الإضافة أو الحذف!!!!*
*وقبل أن نبدأ في دراستنا لإثبات صحة وسلامة التوراة والمزامير (الزبور)  والإنجيل، الكتاب المقدس، واستحالة تحريفه وبطلان نظريات النقاد، من جهات عديدة،  نناقش هنا موقف القرآن وكتب الحديث والسيرة النبوية وما قاله المفسرون الأوائل في  هذه القضية. ولكي نفهم هذه المسألة جيداً ونصل إلى نتائج علمية مدروسة نضع الأسئلة  التالية كمدخل للبحث: *
*1 - هل قال القرآن أن ما كان موجوداً مع اليهود والنصارى من كتب في أيام  نبي المسلمين ليست هي الكتب التي نزلت على موسى وداود وعيسى؟*
*2 – وهل أشار من قريب أو من بعيد إلي تحريف حروف أو كلمات أو آيات محددة  في التوراة أو الإنجيل، سواء بالزيادة أو النقصان أو الحذف أو الإضافة أو التغيير  أو التبديل؟*
*3 – هل هناك آيات تتحدث عن تحريف حرفي في التوراة أو الإنجيل بمعنى  التغيير أو التبديل؟*
*4 – هل رأى نبي المسلمين التوراة مع اليهود واستشهد بها وأحتكم  بأحكامها؟*
*5 – كان مع ورقة بن نوفل ابن عم السيدة خديجة وقريب نبي المسلمين،  العالم الحنيفي المتأثر بالنصرانية إنجيل يترجم منه من العبرية (السريانية) إلى  العربية، فهل رآه نبي المسلمين أو قرأه ورقة الذي تعبد معه في غار حراء، في شهر  رمضان، أكثر من 15 سنة؟*
*6 - وهل قال أحد من الصحابة الذين كانوا من أصل  يهودي أو مسيحي، مثل ابن اسحق وسلمان الفارسي وغيرهم، بتحريف التوراة أو  الإنجيل؟*
*وقبل الإجابة على هذه الأسئلة نوضح أن هناك خمس آيات تتحدث عن تحريف  اليهود لمعاني آيات التوراة ومعاني كلام نبي المسلمين ؛*
*1 - فما المقصود بذلك وكيف حدث وما هو رأي المفسرين الأوائل في ذلك؟  *
*2 - هل هو التحريف اللفظي، بالتأويل والتفسير على غير المعنى المقصود  أصلاً في كلمة الله؟ أم بحسب ما تصوره المسلمون من التحريف الحرفي بمعنى  التغيير*
*أو التبديل أو الحذف أو الإضافة؟*
*3 - هذا الكلام قيل عن فئة من اليهود وليس عن كل اليهود، فهل قيل مثله عن أي فئة من  فئات النصارى؟*
*4 - ما هو رأي قدماء المفسرين وأصحاب كتب أسباب  النزول والصحاح الستة فيما تقصده هذه الآيات، وما تفسيرهم لها؟*
*5 - وهل رأى نبي المسلمين التوراة وأستشهد بما جاء فيها ككلمة الله؟ وهل رجع إليها في مواقف محددة؟ أين؟  ومتى؟ ولماذا؟ وماذا قال عنها؟*
*6 - وهل أختلف مع اليهود حولها، أم أرتضى بما جاء فيها من أحكام؟*
*7 - وهل رفض التعامل بها بحجة أنها محرفة، أم أن  ذلك لم يكن في فكره وفكر صحابته ومعاصريه من الأصل؟*
*8 - وهل أختلف مع النصارى العرب حول الإنجيل، وهل أشار من قريب أو من بعيد لأي نوع من  أنواع التحريف فيه؟ *
* ولنا ملحوظتان هامتان يجب أن نضعهما في الاعتبار وهما كما هو واضح من  مضمون الأحاديث التي ذكرها المفسرون أن التوراة التي كانت مع اليهود كانت باللغة  العبرية، وكانوا يقرءونها، كعادتهم، بالعبرية ويترجمون معانيها بالعربية، وكانت  ترجمة معانيها في الأغلب ترجمة معنوية وليست حرفية. ولأنه كان من النادر أن يوجد  بين العرب من يعرف العبرية مثل اليهود إلا بعض الصحابة الذين كانوا من أصل عبري مثل  عبد الله بن سلام ووهب بن منبه. لذا اتهم المسلمون اليهود بتحريف معاني كلمات  التوراة مثلما حدث في حادثتين سنأتي على ذكرهما وهما، حادثة الرجم التي حاول فيها  القارئ اليهودي للتوراة إخفاء آية الرجم بوضع يده عليها وكشف ذلك عبد الله بن سلام،  وحادثة سب اليهود نبي المسلمين باستخدام كلمة " راعنا " من المراعاة وتحويله إلى "  رعناً " من الرعونة " وكشف ذلك أحد المسلمين الذي كان له معرفة باللغة  العبرية.*
* والملحوظة الثانية هي تأكيد القرآن وكتب الحديث والسيرة على أنه لا  يمكن تحريف كلام الله، ومن ثم كانت تهمة التحريف المقصود بها هي تحريف معنى الكلمة،  أو إخفائها باليد وعدم قراءتها، أو اللي باللسان وتغيير المعنى عند اللفظ به  واستحالة تغير اللفظ بإزالته أو تغييره أو تبديله في الكتاب، فقد بقيت الكلمات كما  هي في الكتاب إنما فسرت بناء على هوى من فسرها من اليهود، أو بإخفاء القارئ اليهودي  لنص منها مثل إخفاء آية الرحم بيده!! *
* وفيما يلي الآيات القرآنية التي تتحدث عن التحريف وهي تشير إلى نوعين  أساسيين قامت بهما فئة من اليهود، هما ؛ التحريف باللي باللسان أثناء القراءة، أي  بالقراءة غير الصحيحة للنص الصحيح، أو بمعنى أدق التلاعب بالألفاظ!! التحريف بتأويل  الكلام وتفسيره على غير معناه، أو بحسب الهوى!! وذلك إلى جانب الاعتقاد بأن هناك  آيات، في صالح الإسلام، أخفاها أو كتمها اليهود مثل نعت نبي المسلمين!!*
*1 – التحريف بمعني التأويل أو التفسير على غير المعنى: *

*¯* *" أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا لَكُمْ* *وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ* *مِنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا* *عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ* *"** (البقرة: 75). *
* وهنا إشارة إلى التوراة ككلام الله مع إشارة لنوع من التحريف "  ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا* *عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ* *". فمن هم المقصودون بقوله " يُؤْمِنُوا لَكُمْ** "؟ وما هو التحريف المقصود؟ هل هو التحريف بمعني  تغيير أو تبديل أو حذف أو إضافة نقطة أو حرف أو كلمة أو عبارة أو جملة؟ أم هو تحريف  بمعني التفسير أو التأويل على غير المعنى المقصود؟*
*& جاء في تفسير القران الكريم لابن كثير " يَقُول تَعَالَى " أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ " أَيّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ " أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا  لَكُمْ " أَيْ يَنْقَاد لَكُمْ بِالطَّاعَةِ هَؤُلَاءِ* *الْفِرْقَة الضَّالَّة مِنْ الْيَهُود الَّذِينَ شَاهَدَ آبَاؤُهُمْ مِنْ الْآيَات الْبَيِّنَات مَا شَاهَدُوهُ ثُمَّ قَسَتْ قُلُوبهمْ مِنْ بَعْد ذَلِكَ  " وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيق مِنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلَام اللَّه ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ  " **أَيْ يَتَأَوَّلُونَهُ عَلَى غَيْر تَأْوِيله " مِنْ بَعْد مَا عَقَلُوهُ " أَيْ فَهِمُوهُ عَلَى الْجَلِيَّة وَمَعَ هَذَا  يُخَالِفُونَهُ عَلَى بَصِيرَة " وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ " أَنَّهُمْ مُخْطِئُونَ  فِيمَا ذَهَبُوا إِلَيْهِ **مِنْ تَحْرِيفه وَتَأْوِيله وَهَذَا الْمَقَام شَبِيه بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقهمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبهمْ  قَاسِيَة يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعه ".*
* وهنا يؤكد القرآن أن " فريق منهم " فقط، أي اليهود،  ويقول ابن كثير أن المتحدث عنهم هم فئة من اليهود " هَؤُلَاءِ* *الْفِرْقَة* *الضَّالَّة مِنْ الْيَهُود "، وأن التحريف المقصود هو التفسير أو التأويل بغير المعنى المقصود  " **أَيْ يَتَأَوَّلُونَهُ عَلَى غَيْر تَأْوِيله " وليس التحريف بمعناه الحرفي، أي التغيير أو التبديل أو الإضافة أو  الحذف.*
*& وقال البيضاوي في تفسيره " أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَن يُؤْمِنُواْ لَكُمْ " أن  يصدقوكم، أو يؤمنوا لأجل دعوتكم. يعني اليهود. وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مّنْهُمْ  (طائفة من أسلافهم) يَسْمَعُونَ كَلَٰمَ ٱللَّهِ " يعني  التوراة " ثُمَّ يُحَرّفُونَهُ " كنعت محمد ...، وآية الرجم.  أو* *تأويله فيفسرونه بما* *يشتهون ". *
*& وجاء في تفسير مفاتيح الغيب أو التفسير الكبير للرازي " قال القاضي: إن  التحريف إما أن يكون في اللفظ أو في المعنى، وحمل التحريف على تغيير اللفظ أولى من  حمله على تغيير المعنى، لأن كلام الله تعالى إذا كان باقياً على جهته وغيروا تأويله  فإنما يكونون مغيرين لمعناه لا لنفس الكلام المسموع، فإن أمكن أن يحمل على ذلك كما  روي عن ابن عباس من أنهم زادوا فيه ونقصوا فهو أولى، وإن لم يمكن ذلك فيجب أن  يحمل على تغيير تأويله وإن كان التنزيل ثابتاً، وإنما يمتنع ذلك إذا ظهر كلام الله  ظهوراً متواتراً كظهور القرآن، فأما قبل أن يصير كذلك فغير ممتنع تحريف نفس كلامه،  لكن ذلك ينظر فيه، فإن كان تغييرهم له يؤثر في قيام الحجة به فلا بد من أن يمنع  الله تعالى منه وإن لم يؤثر في ذلك صح وقوعه فالتحريف الذي يصح في الكلام يجب أن  يقسم على ما ذكرناه، فأما تحريف المعنى فقد يصح على وجه ما، لم يعلم قصد الرسول  باضطرار فإنه متى علم ذلك امتنع منهم التحريف لما تقدم من علمهم بخلافه كما يمتنع  الآن أن يتأول متأول تحريم لحم الخنزير والميتة والدم على غيرها  ".*
* أي أن فئة من اليهود يفسرون كلام الله في التوراة بحسب أهوائهم لا بحسب  معناه الذي تصوره المسلمون " كنعت محمد، وآية الرجم "، أي "  تأويله فيفسرونه بما* *يشتهون** ".*
* فالتحريف المقصود، هنا، هو تحريف فريق من اليهود لكلام الله، التوراة،  بتأويله بغير معناه، أي تفسيره على هواهم، وليس التحريف بمعناه الذي شرحناه سابقاً،  أي ليس بتغير أو تبديل آيات التوراة أو الحذف منها أو الإضافة إليها، إنما، فقط،  بتفسيرها وتأويلها على غير معناها. وتبقى التوراة كما هي كلمة الله الصحيحة غير  المحرفة. وإلا لما استشهد بما جاء فيها القرآن، كما يقول ابن عباس  وغيره.*
* كما أن الذي قام بذلك، كما يؤكد القرآن والمفسرون، هو فريق واحد من  اليهود وليس كل اليهود، حيث تقول الآية "* *وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ* *مِنْهُمْ "، أي فريق واحد. وبما أن تحريفهم هو تحريف المعنى فهذا يؤكد سلامة النص  وصحته وعدم تحريفه.*
*¯ " وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْ (أهل الكتاب = اليهود)  لَفَرِيقًا يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنْ  الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ  يَعْلَمُونَ " (آل عمران: 78).*
* وهنا يؤكد نص الآيات بوضوح على أن فريق، فقط، من الذين هادوا، اليهود،  يلوون ألسنتهم في تلاوة التوراة، أو الكتاب، أي يقرؤونه قراءة غير صحيحة ويؤكدون أن  قراءتهم هي القراءة الصحيحة. *
*& جاء في الدر المنثور للتفسير بالمأثور للسيوطي قوله " وأخرج ابن المنذر  وابن أبي حاتم عن وهب بن منبه قال: إن التوراة والإنجيل كما أنزلها الله لم  يغير منها حرف، ولكنهم يضلون بالتحريف والتأويل، وكتب كانوا يكتبونها من  عند أنفسهم " ويقولون: هو من عند الله وما هو من عند الله " فأما كتب الله  فهي محفوظة لا تحول ".*
* وهنا تأكيد منقول عن وهب بن منبه أحد الصحابة على استحالة تحريف  التوراة والإنجيل " إن التوراة والإنجيل كما أنزلها الله لم يغير منها حرف،  ولكنهم يضلون بالتحريف والتأويل ". وذلك لأن كتب الله محفوظة ويستحيل  تحريفها، فالله هو الحافظ لها، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يحذف منها أو يضيف إليها أو يغير  أو يبدل فيها!!*
*& وجاء في البداية والنهاية للإمام إسماعيل بن كثير الدمشقي " فأخبر تعالى  أنهم يفسرونها، ويتأولونها، ويضعونها على غير مواضعها، وهذا ما لا خلاف فيه  بين العلماء، وهو أنهم يتصرفون في معانيها، ويحملونها على غير المراد، كما  بدلوا حكم الرجم بالجلد، والتحميم مع بقاء لفظ الرجم فيها، كما أنهم كانوا إذا سرق  فيهم الشريف تركوه، وإذا سرق فيهم الضعيف أقاموا عليه الحد، مع أنهم مأمورون بإقامة  الحد، والقطع على الشريف والوضيع ".*
* وهنا يؤكد ابن كثير الدمشقي على أن التحريف المقصود هو التفسير أو  التأويل على غير المعنى الحقيقي، تغيير المعني وليس تغيير النص: " يفسرونها،  ويتأولونها، ويضعونها على غير مواضعها، وهذا ما لا خلاف فيه بين العلماء، وهو أنهم  يتصرفون في معانيها، ويحملونها على غير المراد ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير جامع البيان للطبري " فريق من أهل الكتاب يلوون  ألسنتهم، وذلك تحريفهم إياه عن موضعه ".*
*& وقال ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية " فأخبر تعالى أنهم يفسرونها،  ويتأولونها، ويضعونها على غير مواضعها، وهذا ما لا خلاف فيه بين العلماء، وهو  أنهم يتصرفون في معانيها، ويحملونها على غير المراد، كما بدلوا حكم الرجم  بالجلد، والتحميم مع بقاء لفظ الرجم فيها ".*
* والخلاصة هنا أنه من المستحيل تحريف كلام الله في التوراة والإنجيل  إنما ما فعله فريق من اليهود فقط، وليس كل اليهود، هو تفسيرهم لكلام الله وتأويله  على هواهم دون المساس بالنص الإلهي نفسه، فهذا مستحيل.*
*2 لتحريف بلي اللسان، أي التلاعب بالألفاظ: *

*¯ **"* *مِنْ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا* *يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ* *وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا* *وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا لَيًّا  بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ وَطَعْنًا فِي الدِّينِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا  وَأَطَعْنَا وَاسْمَعْ* *وَانظُرْنَا لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ وَأَقْوَمَ وَلَكِنْ لَعَنَهُمْ  اللَّهُ* *بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً " (النساء: 45و46).*
* يفسر الرازي قوله " يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ "  أن المراد بالتحريف: إلقاء الشبه الباطلة، والتأويلات الفاسدة، وصرف اللفظ عن  معناه الحق إلى معنى باطل بوجوه الحيل اللفظية، كما يفعله أهل البدعة في زماننا هذا  بالآيات المخالفة لمذاهبهم، وهذا هو الأصح. الثالث: أنهم كانوا يدخلون  على النبي ... ويسألونه عن أمر فيخبرهم ليأخذوا به، فإذا خرجوا من عنده حرفوا  كلامه. المسألة الرابعة: ذكر الله تعالى ههنا: " عَن مَّوٰضِعِهِ " وفي  المائدة " مِن بَعْدِ مَوٰضِعِهِ " [المائدة: 41] والفرق أنا إذا فسرنا التحريف  بالتأويلات الباطلة، فههنا قوله: " يُحَرّفُونَ ٱلْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوٰضِعِهِ "  معناه: أنهم يذكرون التأويلات الفاسدة لتلك النصوص، فههنا قول ه: "  يُحَرّفُونَ ٱلْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوٰضِعِهِ " معناه: أنهم يذكرون التأويلات الفاسدة  لتلك النصوص، وليس فيه بيان أنهم يخرجون تلك اللفظة من الكتاب  ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير القرآن لابن عباس " يُحَرِّفُونَ ٱلْكَلِمَ عَن  مَّوَاضِعِهِ " يغيرون صفة محمد ونعته بعد بيانه في التوراة ويأتون محمداً "  وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا " قولك يا محمد " وَعَصَيْنَا " أمرك في السر عنه "  وَٱسْمَعْ " منا يا محمد " غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ " غير مطاع ومسمع منك في السر "  وَرَاعِنَا " اسمع منا يا محمد وكان بلغتهم راعنا اسمع لا سمعت " لَيّاً  بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ " يحرفون ألسنتهم بالشتم والتعيير " وَطَعْناً فِي ٱلدِّينِ "  عيباً في الإسلام " وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ " يعني اليهود " قَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا " قولك يا  محمد " وَأَطَعْنَا " أمرك " وَٱسْمَعْ " منا " وَٱنْظُرْنَا " انظر إلينا "  لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ " من السب والتعبير ".*
* & وكان المسلمون يقولون لنبي المسلمين " راعنا " من  المراعاة، أي ارعنا ؛ جاء في قاموس مختار الصحاح " [رَاعِنَا] (البقرة104). قال  الأخفش: هو فاعِلْنا من المُرَاعَاةِ، على معنى: أَرْعِنَا سمعَك ". *
*& وجاء في مفردات القرآن " رَاعِنَا أَي احْفَظْنَا ".  *
*& وجاء في فتح القدير " قوله: [راعنا] أي: راقبنا، واحفظنا، وصيغة  المفاعلة تدل على أن معنى [راعنا] ارعنا، ونرعاك، واحفظنا، ونحفظك، وارقبنا،  ونرقبك، ويجوز أن يكون من أرعنا سمعك ".*
*& وجاء في القاموس المحيط للفيروز آبادي " وقراءة الجمهور: راعنا. وفي  مصحف عبد الله وقراءته، وقراءة أبي: راعونا، على إسناد الفعل لضمير الجمع. وذكر  أيضاً أن في مصحف عبد الله: ارعونا. خاطبوه بذلك إكباراً وتعظيماً، إذ أقاموه مقام  الجمع ".*
* ولكن اليهود كانوا ينطقونها محرفة " رعناً "  ويقصدون سبه، أي يا أرعن، فنهى القرآن المسلمون عن استخدام تعبير " راعنا " حتى لا  يستغله اليهود في سب نبي المسلمين!!*
*& جاء في قاموس لسان العرب لابن منظور الأفريقي: " رعن: الأَرْعَنُ:  الأَهْوَجُ في منطقه المُسْتَرْخي. و الرُّعُونة: الحُمْقُ والاسْتِرْخاء. رجل  أَرْعَنُ وامرأَة رَعْناء بَيِّنا الرُّعُونة والرَّعَن أَيضاً، وما أَرْعَنه، وقد  رَعُن، بالضم، يَرْعن رُعُونة ورَعَناً. وقوله تعالى: " لا تقولوا راعِنا وقولوا  انْظُرْنا " ؛ قيل: هي كلمة كانوا يذهبون بها إِلى سَبِّ النبيّ، اشْتَقُّوه  من الرُّعُونة ؛ قال ثعلب: إِنَّما نهى الله تعالى عن ذلك لأَنَّ اليهود كانت تقول  للنبيّ راعِنا أَو راعونا، وهو من كلامهم سَبُّ، فأَنزل الله تعالى: لا  تقولوا راعنا وقولوا مكانها انْظُرْنا ؛ قاله ابن سيد ه: وعندي أَنَّ في لغة  اليهود راعُونا على هذه الصيغة، يريدون الرُّعُونة أَو الأَرْعَن ... وقيل:  إِن راعنا كلمة كانت تُجْرَى مُجْرَى الهُزءِ، فنهي المسلمون أَن  يلفظوا بها بحضرة النبيّ، وذلك أَنَّ اليهود لعنهم الله كانوا اغتنموها، فكانوا  يسبّون بها النبيّ، في نفوسهم ويتسترون من ذلك بظاهر المُراعاة منها، فأُمروا أَن  يخاطبوه بالتعزيز والتوقير، وقيل لهم: لا تقولوا راعنا ".*
* ومن هنا يؤكد القرآن في هذه الآية تحريف اليهود لمعنى كلمة " راعنا "  التي قصد بها المسلمون المراعاة وتحويلها إلى كلمة سب " يا أرعن "، ومن ثم تقول  الآية " وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا* *وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا لَيًّا  بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ وَطَعْنًا فِي الدِّينِ "!!! *
*& جاء في صحيح البخاري: " يحرفون الكلم عن موضعه أي يزيلونه وليس  أحد يزيل لفظ كتاب من كتب الله تعالى، ولكنهم يؤولونه على غير تأويله ".  *
* وهنا يؤكد البخاري في صحيحه على استحالة إزالة لفظ واحد من كتاب الله  (التوراة وغيرها من كتب الله) وإنما " يؤولونه على غير تأويله  ".*
*& وهذا ما يؤكده القرطبي في تفسيره: " يَتَأَوَّلُونَهُ عَلَى غَيْر  تَأْوِيله. وَذَمَّهُمْ اللَّه تَعَالَى بِذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُمْ يَفْعَلُونَهُ مُتَعَمِّدِينَ. وَقَرَأَ  أَبُو عَبْد الرَّحْمَن السُّلَمِيّ وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخَعِيّ " الْكَلَام ". قَالَ النَّحَّاس: و " الْكَلِم " فِي هَذَا  أَوْلَى ؛ لِأَنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا يُحَرِّفُونَ كَلِمَ النَّبِيّ ... أَوْ مَا  عِنْدهمْ فِي التَّوْرَاة وَلَيْسَ يُحَرِّفُونَ جَمِيع الْكَلَام وراعنا ذَكَرَ شَيْئًا آخَر مِنْ جَهَالَات الْيَهُود وَالْمَقْصُود نَهْي الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَنْ مِثْل ذَلِكَ.  وَحَقِيقَة " رَاعِنَا " فِي اللُّغَة اِرْعَنَا وَلْنَرْعَك ;  لِأَنَّ* *الْمُفَاعَلَة مِنْ اِثْنَيْنِ ; فَتَكُون مِنْ رَعَاك اللَّه , أَيْ  اِحْفَظْنَا* *وَلْنَحْفَظْك , وَارْقُبْنَا وَلْنَرْقُبْك. وَيَجُوز أَنْ يَكُون مِنْ  أَرْعِنَا* *سَمْعَك ; أَيْ فَرِّغْ سَمْعَك لِكَلَامِنَا ". *
*& ويقول ابن كثير: " ثُمَّ قَالَ تَعَالَى " مِنْ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا "  مِنْ فِي هَذَا لِبَيَانِ الْجِنْس كَقَوْلِهِ " فَاجْتَنِبُوا الرِّجْس مِنْ  الْأَوْثَان " **وَقَوْله يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِم عَنْ مَوَاضِعه أَيْ* *يَتَأَوَّلُونَهُ عَلَى غَيْر تَأْوِيله وَيُفَسِّرُونَهُ بِغَيْرِ  مُرَاد اللَّه* *عَزَّ وَجَلَّ قَصْدًا مِنْهُمْ وَافْتِرَاء " وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا " أَيْ سَمِعْنَا مَا  قُلْته يَا مُحَمَّد وَلَا نُطِيعك فِيهِ هَكَذَا فَسَّرَهُ مُجَاهِد وَابْن زَيْد  وَهُوَ الْمُرَاد وَهَذَا أَبْلَغ فِي كُفْرهمْ وَعِنَادهمْ وَأَنَّهُمْ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ عَنْ كِتَاب اللَّه بَعْدَمَا عَقَلُوهُ  وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ مَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْإِثْم  وَالْعُقُوبَة ".*
*& ويقول السيوطي في الدر المنثور: " وأخرج ابن جرير وابن المنذر عن عكرمة  في قوله " ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب " إلى قوله " يحرفون الكلم عن  مواضعه " قال: نزلت في رفاعة بن زيد بن التابوت* *اليهودي والله أعلم ... وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم من طريق علي عن ابن عباس في قوله "  يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه " يعني يحرفون حدود الله في التوراة. وأخرج  عبد بن حميد وابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم عن مجاهد في قوله " يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه " قال: تبديل اليهود  التوراة، ويقولون " سمعنا وعصينا " قالوا: سمعنا ما تقول ولا نطعيك "  وأسمع غير مسمع " قال غير مقبول ما تقول " ليا بألسنتهم " قال: خلافا **يلوون به ألسنتهم " واسمع وانظرنا " قال أفهمنا لا تعجل* *علينا. وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن ابن زيد في قوله " يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه "  قال: لا يضعونه على ما أنزله الله ".*
* إذا فالمقصود بالتحريف هنا هو تحريف معنى قوله " راعنا  "؟ يقول الطبري " قال ابن عباس: كان المسلمون يقولون للنبي ...: راعنا. على جهة الطلب  والرغبة - من المراعاة - أي التفت إلينا، وكان هذا بلسان اليهود سبا، أي اسمع  لا سمعت، فاغتنموها وقالوا: كنا نسبه سرا فالآن نسبه جهرا، فكانوا يخاطبون  بها النبي ... ويضحكون فيما بينهم، فسمعها سعد بن معاذ وكان يعرف لغتهم، فقال  لليهود: عليكم لعنة الله! لئن سمعتها من رجل منكم يقولها للنبي ... لأضربن عنقه،  فقالوا: أو لستم تقولونها؟ فنزلت الآية، ونهوا عنها لئلا تقتدي بها اليهود في اللفظ  وتقصد المعنى الفاسد فيه ".*
*& وقال جلال الدين السيوطي في الجلالين " يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا  للنبي (راعِنا) أمر من المراعاة وكانوا يقولون له ذلك وهي بلغة اليهود سب من  الرعونة فسروا بذلك وخاطبوا بها النبي فنهى المؤمنون عنها ". وأيضاً  " وقد نهى عن خطابه بها وهي كلمة سب بلغتهم (ليَّا) تحريفا  (بألسنتهم وطعنا) قدحا (في الدين) الإسلام ".*
*& وجاء في مختصر تفسير ابن كثير " نهى اللّه تعالى عباده المؤمنين أن  يتشبهوا بالكافرين في مقالهم وفعالهم، وذلك أن اليهود كانوا يعانون من الكلام  ما فيه تورية لما يقصدونه من التنقيص - عليهم لعائن اللّه - فإذا أرادوا  أن يقولوا: اسمع لنا، يقولوا (راعنا) ويورُّون بالرعونة، كما قال  تعالى: " من الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ويقولون سمعنا وعصينا واسمع غير  مسمع وراعنا. ليا بألسنتهم وطعنا في الدين " وكذلك جاءت الأحاديث بالإخبار عنهم  بأنهم كانوا إذا سلَّموا إنما يقولون (السأم عليكم) والسأم هو الموت ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير بحر العلوم للسمرقندي " أي يحرفون نعته عن مواضعه، وهو  نعت محمد ... " وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا " قولك " وَعَصَيْنَا " أمرك " وَٱسْمَعْ  غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ " منك " وَرٰعِنَا لَيّاً بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ أي يلوون لسانهم  بالسب " وَطَعْناً فِى ٱلدّينِ " أي في دين الإسلام. قال القتبي: كانوا  يقولون للنبي ... إذا حدثهم وأمرهم سمعنا، ويقولون في أنفسهم وعصينا. وإذا أرادوا  أن يكلموه بشيء قالوا: اسمع يا أبا القاسم. ويقولون في أنفسهم: لا سمعت. ويقولون:  راعنا يوهمونه في ظاهر اللفظ أنهم يريدون انظرنا حتى نكلمك بما تريد، ويريدون به  السب بالرعونة " لَيّاً بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ " أي قلباً للكلام بها " وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ  قَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا " مكان سمعنا وعصينا " وَٱسْمَعْ " مكان اسمع لا  سمعت " وَٱنْظُرْنَا " مكان قولهم راعنا " لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ وَأَقْوَمَ " أي  وأصوب من التحريف والطعن ".*
* أي أن اليهود كانوا يسبون نبي المسلمين بقولهم له " راعنا " والتي تعني  " أرعانا "، وذلك بتحريف معنى الكلمة ولي لسانهم وقولهم له " راعنا أو  راعُونا " أي يا أرعن وهي " كلمة سب بلغتهم (ليَّا) تحريفا بألسنتهم  "!!!*
* فالاتهام هنا موجَّهٌ ضد بعض اليهود الذين يحرّفون الكلِم. ومن الأمثلة  المعطاة نرى أنهم كانوا يحرفون كلام نبي المسلمين كما بينا أعلاه وكما يقول عبد  الله يوسف علي مترجم القرآن للإنجليزية في تفسيره لهذه الآية " كان من مكر اليهود  أنهم يلوون الكلمات والتعبيرات ليسخروا من جدية تعاليم الإسلام، فبدل أن يقولوا:  سمعنا وأطعنا يقولون بصوت عال " سمعنا " ثم بصوت خفيض " وعصينا ".  وكان يجب أن يقولوا باحترام · نسمع ولكنهم يقولون هامسين في سخرية غير مُسمَع. ومع  أنهم ادّعوا أنهم يحترمون المعلم إلا أنهم استخدموا كلمة مبهمة ظاهرها طيب، بنية  سيئة. فكلمة " راعِنا " عربية تقدم الاحترام، ولكن بليّ اللسان في نطقها  يصير معناها سيئاً وهو · خُذنا لمحل الرعي أو في العبرية · أنت السيئ فينا " (وليم  كامبل).*
*¯ **"** فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ  قَاسِيَةً* *يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ* *وَنَسُوا حَظًّا* *مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ وَلاَ تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ  مِنْهُمْ إِلاَّ* *قَلِيلاً مِنْهُمْ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ* *الْمُحْسِنِينَ " (المائدة: 13).*
* وتقول الآية (15) في نفس سورة المائدة بعد هذا الكلام " يا أهل الكتاب  قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب ". إذا فهو يؤكد  المقصود من التحريف هو إخفاء أجزاء من الكتاب، وليس تغيير ألفاظ كلام  الله.*
*& يقول الرازي: " إن المراد بالتحريف هو إلقاء الشبهة الباطلة،  والتأويلات الفاسدة وصرف اللفظ عن معناه الحق إلى المعنى الباطل، بوجوه الحيل  اللفظية، كما يفعل أهل البدع في زماننا هذا بالآيات المخالفة لمذهبهم، وهذا هو  الأصح ".*
* وقال أيضاً: " يُحَرّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَوَاضِعِهِ " وهذا  التحريف يحتمل التأويل الباطل، ويحتمل تغيير اللفظ، وقد* *بينا فيما تقدم أن الأول أولى لأن الكتاب المنقول بالتواتر لا يتأتى فيه  تغيير* *اللفظ ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير القرطبي: " يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه **أَيْ* *يَتَأَوَّلُونَهُ عَلَى غَيْر تَأْوِيله , وَيُلْقُونَ ذَلِكَ إِلَى الْعَوَامّ ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير النسفي " يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَوَاضِعِهِ "  يفسرونه على غير ما أنزل وهو بيان لقسوة قلوبهم لأنه لا قسوة أشد من الافتراء على الله وتغيير وحيه ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز لابن  عطية " واختلف العلماء في معنى قوله: " يحرفون الكلم " فقال قوم منهم ابن  عباس، تحريفهم هو بالتأويل ولا قدرة لهم على تبديل الألفاظ في التوراة ولا  يتمكن لهم ذلك ويدل على ذلك بقاء آية الرجم واحتياجهم إلى أن يضع القارئ يده  عليها ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير البحر المحيط لأبي حيان " يُحَرّفُونَ ٱلْكَلِمَ عَن  مَّوٰضِعِهِ " أي يغيرون ما شق عليهم من أحكامها، كآية الرجم بدلوها لرؤسائهم  بالتحميم وهو تسويد الوجه بالفحم قال معناه ابن عباس وغيره، وقالوا:  التحريف بالتأويل لا بتغيير الألفاظ، ولا قدرة لهم على تغييرها ولا يمكن. ألا  تراهم وضعوا أيديهم على آية الرجم؟ وقال مقاتل: تحريفهم الكلم هو تغييرهم  صفة الرسول أزالوها وكتبوا مكانها صفة أخرى فغيروا المعنى والألفاظ، والصحيح  أن تحريف الكلم عن مواضعه هو التغيير في اللفظ والمعنى، ومن اطلع على التوراة علم  ذلك حقيقة، وقد تقدم الكلام على هذا المعنى ".*

*3 مشاهدة نبي المسلمين للتوراة وتصديقه لما جاء بها: *

*¯ **"* *وَمِنْ الَّذِينَ* *هَادُوا* *سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ سَمَّاعُونَ لِقَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ لَمْ  يَأْتُوكَ* *يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ* *يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ* *هَذَا فَخُذُوهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ فَاحْذَرُوا وَمَنْ يُرِدْ  اللَّهُ فِتْنَتَهُ فَلَنْ تَمْلِكَ لَهُ مِنْ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا أُوْلَئِكَ  الَّذِينَ لَمْ* *يُرِدْ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُطَهِّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا  خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ* *فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ " (المائدة: 41).*
*& يقول القرطبي: َ" أْتُوكَ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ  أَيْ* *يَتَأَوَّلُونَهُ عَلَى غَيْر تَأْوِيله بَعْد أَنْ فَهِمُوهُ عَنْك وَعَرَفُوا مَوَاضِعه الَّتِي أَرَادَهَا اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ  ...* *وَالْمُحَرِّفُونَ مِنْ الْيَهُود بَعْضهمْ لَا* *كُلّهمْ، وَلِذَلِكَ كَانَ حَمْلُ الْمَعْنَى عَلَى " مِنْ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا " فَرِيق سَمَّاعُونَ أَشْبَهَ مَوَاضِعِهِ فِي مَوْضِع الْحَال  مِنْ الْمُضْمَر فِي " يُحَرِّفُونَ ".*
*& جاء في صحيح مسلم، كتاب الحدود، باب رجم اليهود أهل الذمة في الزنى، وكذلك في صحيح البخاري، كتاب تفسير  القرآن " حدثني الحكم بن موسى أبو صالح حدثنا شعيب بن إسحق ‏أخبرنا عبيد الله عن  نافع أن عبد الله بن عمر أخبره أن رسول الله ... أتي بيهودي ويهودية قد زنيا فانطلق رسول الله ... حتى جاء يهود فقال ما تجدون في التوراة على  من زنى* *قالوا نسود وجوههما ونحملهما ونخالف بين وجوههما ويطاف بهما قال  فأتوا بالتوراة إن* *كنتم صادقين* *فجاءوا بها فقرءوها حتى إذا مروا بآية الرجم وضع الفتى الذي يقرأ يده  على آية الرجم وقرأ ما بين يديها وما* *وراءها** فقال له عبد الله بن سلام وهو مع رسول الله ... مره فليرفع يده فرفعها  فإذا تحتها آية الرجم فأمر* *بهما رسول الله ... فرجما** ".*
* وهنا يقول أن نبي المسلمين طلب من اليهود أن يأتوا بالتوراة فأتوه بها  وقرؤوها أمامه وأمام بعض الصحابة والذين كان بعضهم من أصل يهودي مثل عبد الله بن  سلام، وعندما حاول القارئ اليهودي إخفاء آية الرجم بيده أدرك ذلك عبد الله بن سلام  اليهودي السابق وطلب رفع يد القارئ من على الآية، آية الرجم وهنا أمر نبي المسلمين  بتطبيق ما جاء في الآية ورجم الزاني والزانية!! *
* فالنص يقول أن الكلام، كلام الله، موجود في التوراة، ولكن الرجل أخفاه  بيده لكي ينقذ الزاني والزانية من حكم الرجم. ومن ثم فلا يوجد تحريف في النص لأن  النص ثابت ومكتوب في التوراة. فقد قرأ الرجل نص التوراة وأخفى آية الرجم عمدا بوضع كفه عليها  ولم يقرأها مع العلم أنها كانت موجودة ولكنه أخفاها.*
* إذا فقد رأي نبي المسلمين التوراة وشاهدها بعض الصحابة وقرأت أمامه  بناء على طلبه وحكم بما جاء فيها، بل وعلق القرآن على ذلك بقوله " وَكَيْفَ  يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ  يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ "  (المائدة: 43). مما يدل على تصديقه لما جاء فيها وحكمه ببعض أحكامها!!*
*وهكذا أجمع المفسرون أن سبب نزول هذه الآية في سورة المائدة هو هذه  القصة. فالتحريف المقصود هو في تفسير حكم الرجم بالجلد، وليس تغيير نصوص  الكتاب المقدس.*
* ونستنتج مما سبق أن كل هذه الآيات لا تمس التوراة ولا الإنجيل، بل نزلت في فئة قليلة من  أفراد اليهود الذين يؤولون كلام الله، المكتوب والثابت في التوراة، على غير تأويله  ويفسرونه تفاسير خاطئة. ونلاحظ هنا إجماع المفسرين ومن نقلوا عنهم على أن التحريف  المقصود هو التحريف المعنوي أو اللفظي وليس التحريف الحرفي: فيقول  الرازي "** وصرف اللفظ عن معناه الحق إلى المعنى الباطل، بوجوه الحيل  اللفظية ". ويقول القرطبي " يَتَأَوَّلُونَهُ عَلَى غَيْر  تَأْوِيله 00 و 00 يُحَرِّفُونَ كَلِمَ النَّبِيّ ... أَوْ مَا  عِنْدهمْ فِي التَّوْرَاة وَلَيْسَ يُحَرِّفُونَ جَمِيع* *الْكَلَام ". أي يحرفون المعنى. ويقول ابن كثير "** يَتَأَوَّلُونَهُ عَلَى غَيْر تَأْوِيله وَيُفَسِّرُونَهُ بِغَيْرِ  مُرَاد اللَّه* *عَزَّ وَجَلَّ قَصْدًا مِنْهُمْ وَافْتِرَاء ". ويقول السيوطي "** يعني يحرفون حدود* *الله في التوراة ... يلوون به ألسنتهم ... لا يضعونه على ما أنزله  الله ". *
* كما إن استشهاد نبي المسلمين بحكم التوراة هو دليل أكيد على اقتناعه  بسلامتها وعدم تحريفها ولأنه لم يكن لديه أية شبهة أو شك في ذلك.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل العاشر*

*ألقاب التوراة والإنجيل في القرآن*


*"  **إِنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ الْكِتَابُ عَلَى طَائِفَتَيْنِ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا  وَإِنْ كُنَّا عَنْ دِرَاسَتِهِمْ لَغَافِلِين **"*
* (الأنعام:  156)*
* وصف القرآن التوراة والمزامير (الزبور) والإنجيل بعدّة ألقاب تدل كلها  على أنها كتب الله الموحى بها والمنزلة من السماء وكلمة الله التي بها تفصيل وذكر  لكل شيء والتي أعطاها للبشر نوراً وضياءً وهدى ورحمة وكتاب منير محفوظ من الله إلى  الأبد. كما وصفها بالذكر المحفوظ والذي لم ولا ولن يسمح الله بحذف أو إضافة أو  تبديل أو تغيير حرف أو كلمة منه إلى الأبد. وفيما يلي أهم هذه الألقاب وتفسير علماء  الدين لها: *
*1 نزول التوراة والإنجيل من عند الله: *

*¯ " إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدىً وَنُورٌ  يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا  وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالْأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ  وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ " (المائدة: 44).*
*¯ " يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا  أُنْزِلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ وَالْأِنْجِيلُ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَفَلا  تَعْقِلُونَ " (آل عمران: 65).*
*¯ " وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ وَمَا  أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَأَكَلُوا مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِنْ  تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِهِمْ مِنْهُمْ أُمَّةٌ مُقْتَصِدَةٌ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ سَاءَ مَا  يَعْمَلُونَ " (المائدة: 66).*
*¯ " قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى  تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ " (المائدة: 68).*
*¯ " قُلْ مَنْ أَنْزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى  نُوراً وَهُدىً لِلنَّاسِ " (الأنعام: 91).*
*¯ " أَنْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ الْكِتَابُ عَلَى  طَائِفَتَيْنِ (اليهود والنصارى) مِنْ قَبْلِنَا وَإِنْ  كُنَّا عَنْ دِرَاسَتِهِمْ لَغَافِلِين " (الأنعام: 156).*
*2 ويصف التوراة بالفرقان لأنه يفرق بين الحق والباطل: *

*¯ " وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَالْفُرْقَانَ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ " (البقرة: 53). *
*¯ " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ الْفُرْقَانَ  وَضِيَاءً وَذِكْراً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " (الأنبياء: 48). *
*& جاء في لسان العرب " والفُرْقانُ: القرآن. وكل ما فُرِقَ به بين  الحق والباطل، فهو فُرْقان، ولهذا قال الله تعالى: " ولقد آتينا موسى وهرون  الفرقان " ... وذكره الله تعالى لموسى في غير هذا الموضع فقال تعالى: " ولقد  آتينا موسى وهرون الفُرْقانَ وضياء " ؛ أَراد التوراة فسَمّى جلّ ثناؤُه  الكتاب المنزّل على محمد، فُرْقاناً وسمى الكتاب المنزل على موسى، فُرْقاناً،  والمعنى أَنه تعالى فَرَقَ بكل واحد منهما بين الحق والباطل ".*
*& وجاء في البحر المحيط " ولقد آتينا موسى وهارون الفرقان وضياء "،  وذكروا جميع الآيات التي آتاها الله تعالى موسى لأنها فرقت بين الحق والباطل  ".*
*& وجاء في الدر المنثور للسيوطي: " الكتاب هو الفرقان، فرق بين الحق  والباطل. وأخرج ابن جرير وابن المنذر عن ابن عباس قال: الفرقان جماع اسم  التوراة والإنجيل والزبور والفرقان ".*
*& وجاء في مختصر ابن كثير: " قوله تعالى: " وإذْ آتينا موسى الكتاب " يعني  التوراة، " والفرقان " وهو ما يفرق بين الحق والباطل والهدى والضلالة ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير مجمع البيان للطبرسي: " ولقد آتينا موسى وهارون الفرقان "  أي: أعطيناهما التوراة يفرق بين الحق والباطل ".*
*& وقال الرازي: " اختلفوا في المراد بالفرقان على أقوال: أحدها: أنه هو  التوراة، فكان فرقاناً إذ كان يفرق به بين الحق والباطل، وكان ضياء إذ كان لغاية  وضوحه يتوصل به إلى طرق الهدى وسبل النجاة في معرفة الله تعالى ومعرفة الشرائع،  وكان ذكرى أي موعظة أو ذكر ما يحتاجون إليه في دينهم ومصالحهم أو الشرف أما الواو  في قوله: " وَضِيَاء " فروى عكرمة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قرأ ضياء بغير  واو وهو حال من الفرقان، وأما القراءة المشهورة فالمعنى آتيناهم الفرقان وهو  التوراة وآتينا به ضياء وذكرى للمتقين. والمعنى أنه في نفسه ضياء وذكرى أو آتيناهما  بما فيه الشرائع والمواعظ ضياء وذكرى ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير ابن كثير: " أن الكتب السماوية مشتملة على التفرقة بين  الحق والباطل، والهدى والضلال، والغي والرشاد، والحلال والحرام، وعلى ما يحصل نوراً  في القلوب، وهداية وخوفاً وإنابة وخشية ".*
*& وقال الماوردي: " قوله تعالى: وَلَقَدْ ءَاتَيْنَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ  الْفُرْقَانَ " فيه ثلاثة أوجه: أحدها: التوراة التي فرق فيها بين الحق  والباطل ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير معالم التنزيل للبغوي: " وَلَقَدْ ءَاتَيْنَا مُوسَىٰ  وَهَٰرُونَ ٱلْفُرْقَانَ "، يعني الكتاب المفرِّق بين الحق والباطل، وهو  التوراة ".*
*& وقال النسفي: " وَلَقَدْ ءاتَيْنَا مُوسَىٰ وَهَٰرُونَ ٱلْفُرْقَانَ  وَضِيَاء وَذِكْراً " قيل: هذه الثلاثة هي التوراة فهي فرقان بين الحق والباطل،  وضياء يستضاء به ويتوصل به إلى سبيل النجاة، وذكر أي شرف أو وعظ وتنبيه أو ذكر ما  يحتاج الناس إليه في مصالح دينهم ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير الخازن: " قوله عزّ وجلّ " ولقد آتينا موسى وهارون  الفرقان " يعني الكتاب المفرق بين الحق والباطل وهو التوراة ". *
*3 ويصف التوراة بأن بها تفصيل لكل شيء: *

*¯ " ثُمَّ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ تَمَامًا عَلَى الَّذِي  أَحْسَنَ وَتَفْصِيلاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ بِلِقَاءِ  رَبِّهِمْ* *يُؤْمِنُونَ** " (الأنعام: 154). *
*& وقال القرطبي عن الآية الأولى: " ثم آتينا موسى الكتاب تماما على الذي  أحسن وتفصيلا لكل شيء " (الأنعام: 154) أي بين الحرام والحلال والكفر والإيمان  والوعد والوعيد وغير ذلك. وقيل: الفرقان الفرق بينهم وبين قوم فرعون أنجى هؤلاء  وأغرق أولئك ".*
*& وجاء في الجلالين " ثم آتينا موسى الكتاب " التوراة وثم لترتيب  الأخبار " تماما " للنعمة "على الذي أحسن " بالقيام به " وتفصيلا " بيانا "  لكل شيء " يحتاج إليه في الدين " وهدى ورحمة لعلهم " أي بني إسرائيل " بلقاء ربهم"  بالبعث ".*
*& وقال الطبري " وقوله تعالى: " تماماً على الذي أحسن  وتفصيلاً " أي آتيناه الكتاب الذي أنزلناه إليه تماماً كاملاً جامعاً لما  يحتاج إليه في شريعته، كقوله: " وكتبنا له في الألواح من كل شيء " الآية، وقوله  تعالى: " على الذي أحسن " أي جزاء على إحسانه في العمل وقيامة  بأوامرنا وطاعتنا ".*
*4 – وأنها كتاب موسى الذي جاء أماماً ورحمة: *

*¯ " وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَاماً وَرَحْمَةً "  (هود: 17). *
*¯ " وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَاماً وَرَحْمَةً  وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِسَاناً عَرَبِيّاً لِيُنْذِرَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا  وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ " (الاحقاف: 12).*
*& وقال الرازي " واعلم أنه تعالى وصف كتاب موسى عليه السلام بكونه إماماً  ورحمة، ومعنى كونه إماماً أنه كان مقتدى العالمين، وإماماً لهم يرجعون إليه  *
*في معرفة الدين والشرائع، وأما كونه رحمة فلأنه يهدي إلى الحق في الدنيا  والدين، وذلك سبب لحصول الرحمة والثواب فلما كان سبباً للرحمة أطلق اسم الرحمة  عليه إطلاقاً لاسم المسبب على السبب".*

*5 الزبور (المزامير) والكتاب المنير: *

*¯ " إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ  وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ  وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُوراً " (النساء:  163).*
*¯ " وَرَبُّكَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَقَدْ  فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَ النَّبِيِّينَ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ  زَبُوراً " (الاسراء: 55).*
*¯ " وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِنْ بَعْدِ  الذِّكْرِ أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ " (الانبياء:  105). وهو هنا يشير لما جاء في مزمور (مز37: 29) " الصديقون يرثون  الأرض ويسكنونها إلى الأبد".*
*¯ " فَإِنْ كَذَّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كُذِّبَ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ جَاءُوا  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالزُّبُرِ وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُنِيرِ " (آل عمران:  184).*
*¯ " وَإِنْ يُكَذِّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ  جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالزُّبُرِ وَبِالْكِتَابِ  الْمُنِيرِ " (فاطر: 25).*
*& قال الرازي " وأما الزبر فهي الكتب، وهي جمع زبور، والزبور الكتاب،  بمعنى المزبور أي المكتوب ... وبه سمي زبور داود ... عطف " الكتاب المنير " على  " الزبر مع أن الكتاب المنير لا بد وأن يكون من الزبر، وإنما حسن هذا العطف لأن  الكتاب المنير أشرف الكتب وأحسن الزبر ... ويحتمل أن يكون المراد بالزبر: الصحف،  وبالكتاب المنير التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ".*
*& وقال الزمخشري " وبالزبر، وهي الصحف " وَٱلْكِتَٰبِ ٱلْمُنِيرِ "  التوراة والإنجيل والزبور".*
*& وقال الخازن " والزبر " أي الكتب وأحدها زبور وكل كتاب فيه حكمة فهو  زبور وأصله من الزبر وهو الزجر وسمي الكتاب الذي فيه الحكمة زبوراً لأنه يزبر عن  الباطل ويدعو إلى الحق " والكتاب المنير " أي الواضح المضيء وإنما عطف الكتاب  المنير على الزبر لشرفه وفضله وقيل أراد بالزبر الصحف وبالكتاب المنير  التوراة والإنجيل ".*
*6 الصحف الأولى: *

*¯ " أَوَلَمْ تَأْتِهِمْ بَيِّنَةُ مَا فِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى "  (طه: 133).*
*¯ " إِنَّ هَذَا لَفِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى. صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَمُوسَى " (الأعلى: 18 و19).*
*¯ " أَمْ لَمْ يُنَبَّأْ بِمَا فِي صُحُفِ مُوسَى " (النجم:  36).*
*& جاء في الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي "** يريد التوراة والإنجيل والكتب المتقدمة " و " كتب اللّه جل ثناؤه كلها ... " صحف إبراهيم وموسى " يعني  الكتب المنزلة عليهما ... وقال الضحاك: إن هذا القرآن لفي الصحف الأولى ؛ أي الكتب  الأولى. " صحف إبراهيم وموسى " يعني الكتب المنزلة عليهما. ولم يرد أن هذه الألفاظ  بعينها في تلك الصحف، وإنما هو على المعنى ؛ أي إن معنى هذا الكلام وارد في تلك  الصحف ". *
*& وقال السيوطي في الدر المنثور " أو لم تأتيهم بينة ما في الصحف الأولى " قال: التوراة  والإنجيل". *
*& وقال في الجلالين " **المنزلة قبل القرآن ". *
*& وقال الطبري " **التوراة والإنجيل "، وأيضاً " **صحف إبراهيم خليل الرحمن، وصحف موسى بن عمران ". *
*7 كما يصف التوراة المزامير (الزبور) والإنجيل بالكتاب ويصف اليهود  والنصارى بأهل الكتاب والذين أوتوا الكتاب: *

*¯ " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ  بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا  تَهْوَى أَنْفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقاً كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقاً  تَقْتُلُونَ " (البقرة: 87).*
*& قال القرطبي " قوله تعالى: " ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب" يعني  التوراة ".*
*& وجاء في الدر المنثور " ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب " يعني التوراة جملة  واحدة مفصلة محكمة".*
*& وقال الجلالين: " ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب " التوراة " وقفينا من  بعده بالرسل " أي أتبعناهم رسولاً في إثر رسول ". *
*& وقال الطبري: " القول في تأويل قوله تعالى: " ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب  وقفينا من بعده بالرسل " يعني بقوله جل ثناؤه: " آتينا موسى الكتاب " أنزلناه إليه.  وقد بينا أن معنى الإيتاء: الإعطاء فيما مضى قبل، والكتاب الذي آتاه الله موسى  عليه السلام هو التوراة ". *
*¯ " وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ  لِمَا مَعَهُمْ نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ " (البقرة: 101).*
*& وقال القرطبي " قوله تعالى: " لما معهم " يعني التوراة  والإنجيل يخبرهم بما فيهما ".*
*& وجاء في الدر المنثور " مصدق لما معهم " قال: من التوراة  والإنجيل ".*
*¯ " الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ  تِلاوَتِهِ أُولَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ  هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ " (البقرة: 121).*
*¯ " لَيْسُوا سَوَاءً مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ أُمَّةٌ قَائِمَةٌ  يَتْلُونَ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ وَهُمْ يَسْجُدُونَ " (آل عمران:  113). *
*& وجاء في مختصر تفسير ابن كثير " وقد قال تعالى: " ومن قوم موسى أمة  يهدون بالحق وبه يعدلون "، وقال تعالى " ليسوا سواء من أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة يتلون  آيات اللّه آناء الليل وهم يسجدون " وقال تعالى: " إن الذين أوتوا العلم من قبله  إذا يتلى عليهم يخرون للأذقان سجداً ويقولون سبحان ربنا إن كان وعد ربنا لمفعولا "  وهذه الصفات توجد في اليهود ".*
*¯ " فَقَدْ آتَيْنَا آلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مُلْكاً عَظِيماً " (النساء: 54).*
*& قال الطبري " ويعني بقوله: " فقد آتينا آل إبراهيم " فقد أعطينا آل  إبراهيم، يعني: أهله وأتباعه على دينه " الكتاب " يعني: كتاب الله الذي أوحاه  إليهم، وذلك كصحف إبراهيم وموسى والزبور، وسائر ما آتاهم من الكتب. وأما  الحكمة، فما أوحى إليهم مما لم يكن كتابا مقروءا ".*
*¯ " وَلَقَدْ وَصَّيْنَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ وَإِيَّاكُمْ أَنِ اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَإِنْ تَكْفُرُوا فَإِنَّ  لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَنِيّاً  حَمِيداً " (النساء: 131).*
*& قال الطبري " يقول: ولقد أمرنا أهل الكتاب وهم أهل التوراة والإنجيل  وإياكم، يقول. وأمرناكم وقلنا لكم ولهم: " اتقوا الله " يقول: احذروا أن تعصوه  وتخالفوا أمره ونهيه ".*
*¯ " الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ وَالْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ إِذَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ  مُسَافِحِينَ وَلا مُتَّخِذِي أَخْدَانٍ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالْأِيمَانِ فَقَدْ  حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ " (المائدة:  5).*
*& قال الطبري " وطعام الذين أوتوا الكتاب حل لكم " وذبائح أهل الكتاب من  اليهود والنصارى، وهم الذين أوتوا التوراة والإنجيل، وأنزل عليهم، فدانوا بهما أو  بأحدهما " حل لكم " يقول: حلال لكم أكله دون ذبائح سائر أهل الشرك الذين لا كتاب  لهم من مشركي العرب وعبدة الأوثان والأصنام، فإن من لم يكن منهم ممن أقر بتوحيد  الله عز ذكره ودان دين أهل الكتاب، فحرام عليكم ذبائحهم ".*
*& وجاء في مختصر ابن كثير " قال ابن عباس: يعني ذبائحهم، وهذا أمر مجمع  عليه بين العلماء، إن ذبائحهم حلال للمسلمين لأنهم يعتقدون تحريم الذبح لغير الله،  ولا يذكرون على ذبائحهم إلا اسم اللّه، وإن اعتقدوا فيه تعالى ما هو منزه عنه  تعالى وتقدس ".*
*¯ " الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا  يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمُ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَهُمْ لا  يُؤْمِنُونَ " (الأنعام: 20).*
*¯ " أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ  وَالنُّبُوَّةَ فَإِنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهَا هَؤُلاءِ فَقَدْ وَكَّلْنَا بِهَا  قَوْماً لَيْسُوا بِهَا بِكَافِرِينَ " (الأنعام: 89).*
*¯ " ثُمَّ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ تَمَاماً عَلَى الَّذِي  أَحْسَنَ وَتَفْصِيلاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ  بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ " (الأنعام: 154).*
*& قال القرطبي " أي بين الحرام والحلال والكفر والإيمان والوعد والوعيد  وغير ذلك. وقيل: الفرقان الفرق بينهم وبين قوم فرعون أنجى هؤلاء وأغرق أولئك ونظيره  ". *
*& وجاء في مختصر ابن كثير " أي آتيناه الكتاب الذي أنزلناه إليه تماماً  كاملاً جامعاً لما يحتاج إليه في شريعته ".*
*¯ " أَنْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ الْكِتَابُ عَلَى  طَائِفَتَيْنِ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا وَإِنْ كُنَّا عَنْ دِرَاسَتِهِمْ  لَغَافِلِينَ " (الأنعام: 156).*
*& قال القرطبي " وقال الفراء والكسائي: المعنى فاتقوا أن تقولوا يا أهل  مكة. " إنما أنزل الكتاب " أي التوراة والإنجيل " على طائفتين من قبلنا " أي على  اليهود والنصارى، ولم ينزل علينا كتاب " وإن كنا عن دراستهم لغافلين " أي عن  تلاوة كتبهم وعن لغاتهم. ولم يقل عن دراستهما ؛ لأن كل طائفة  جماعة".*
*& وجاء في مختصر ابن كثير " وقوله: " وإن كنا عن دراستهم لغافلين " أي وما  كنا نفهم ما يقولون لأنهم ليسوا بلساننا ونحن في غفلة وشغل مع ذلك عما هم فيه  ".*
*¯ " وَآتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ هُدىً لِبَنِي  إِسْرائيلَ أَلَّا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْ دُونِي وَكِيلاً " (الاسراء:  2).*
*& قال الطبري " حدثنا بشر، قال: ثنا يزيد، قال: ثنا سعيد، عن قتادة، قوله:  " آتينا موسى الكتاب وجعلناه هدى لبني إسرائيل " جعله الله لهم هدى، يخرجهم من  الظلمات إلى النور، وجعله رحمة لهم ".*
*¯ " وَقَضَيْنَا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ فِي الْكِتَابِ لَتُفْسِدُنَّ فِي  الْأَرْضِ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَلَتَعْلُنَّ عُلُوّاً كَبِيراً " (الاسراء: 4).*
*¯ " يَا يَحْيَى خُذِ الْكِتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ وَآتَيْنَاهُ  الْحُكْمَ صَبِيّاً " (مريم: 12).*
*& قال الطبري " قال الله له: يا يحيى، خذ هذا الكتاب بقوة، يعني كتاب الله  الذي أنزله على موسى، وهو التوراة ".*
*& وجاء في مختصر تفسير ابن كثير " وهذا أيضاً تضمن محذوفاً، تقديره أنه  وجد هذا الغلام المبشر به وهو يحيى عليه السلام، وأن اللّه علمه الكتاب وهو  (التوراة) التي كانوا يتدارسونها بينهم، وقد كانت سنه إذ ذاك صغيره، فلهذا نوه  بذكره وبما أنعم به عليه وعلى والديه، فقال " يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة " أي تعلم  الكتاب بقوة أي بجد وحرص واجتهاد ".*
*¯ **" وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ " (المؤمنون: 49). *
*¯ " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلْنَا  مَعَهُ أَخَاهُ هَارُونَ وَزِيراً " (الفرقان: 35).*
*¯ " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ الْأُولَى بَصَائِرَ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةً  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ " (القصص: 43).*
*& قال القرطبي " ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب " يعني التوراة ؛ وخص موسى بالذكر  لأن التوراة أنزلت عليه في الطور، وهارون خليفة في قومه. ولو قال " ولقد آتيناهما "  جاز؛ كما قال: " ولقد آتينا موسى وهارون الفرقان "[الأنبياء: 48] ". وأيضا " قوله  تعالى: " ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب " يعني التوراة ؛ قاله قتادة قال يحيى بن سلام: هو  أول كتاب - يعني التوراة - نزلت فيه الفرائض والحدود والأحكام ". *
*& وجاء في الدر المنثور " وأخرج ابن عساكر من طريق جوبير عن الضحاك عن ابن  عباس في قوله " ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب " يعني التوراة جملة واحدة مفصلة محكمة  ".*
*& وقال الطبري " ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب لعلهم يهتدون " يقول تعالى ذكره:  ولقد آتينا موسى التوراة، ليهتدي بها قومه من بني إسرائيل، ويعملوا بما فيها  ".*
*¯ " قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ  سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَلا نُشْرِكَ  بِهِ شَيْئاً وَلا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً أَرْبَاباً مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ " (آل عمران: 64).  *
* وفي قوله " أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَلا نُشْرِكَ  بِهِ شَيْئاً " تأكيد على أنهم موحدون بالله ولا يشركون به شيئاً. قال  القرطبي " قوله تعالى: " قل يا أهل الكتاب " الخطاب في قول الحسن وابن زيد والسدي  لأهل نجران. وفي قول قتادة وابن جريج وغيرهما ليهود المدينة، خوطبوا بذلك لأنهم  جعلوا أحبارهم في الطاعة لهم كالأرباب. وقيل: هو لليهود والنصارى جميعا "  *
*8 جدال أهل الكتاب بالتي هي أحسن: *

*¯ " وَلا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ  أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا  بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا  وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ " (العنكبوت: 46).*
*& جاء في فتح القدير للشوكاني " أخرج البخاري والنسائي وابن جرير وابن أبي  حاتم وابن مردويه، والبيهقي في الشعب عن أبي هريرة قال: كان أهل الكتاب  يقرءون التوراة بالعبرانية، ويفسرونها بالعربية لأهل الإسلام، فقال رسول  الله (صلعم): " لا تصدّقوا أهل الكتاب ولا تكذبوهم، وقولوا: آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا  وأنزل إليكم، وإلٰهنا وإلٰهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون ".*
*& وقال الرازي " وأما أهل الكتاب فجاءوا بكل حسن إلا الاعتراف  بالنبي عليه السلام فوحدوا وآمنوا بإنزال الكتب وإرسال الرسل والحشر، فلمقابلة  إحسانهم يجادلون أولا بالأحسن ولا تستخف آراؤهم ولا ينسب الضلال آباؤهم، بخلاف  المشرك ".*
*9 وصف اليهود والنصارى بأهل الذكر: *

* كما يعطي القرآن للكتاب المقدس " التوراة والمزامير (الزبور) والإنجيل  " لقب " الذكر " والذكر المحفوظ، وهو نفس اللقب الذي أعطاه للقرآن  نفسه: *
*¯ " وَقَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ (القرآن)  إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ " (الحجر: 6).*
*¯ " وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ  إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ " (النحل: 44).*
*¯ " ص وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي الذِّكْرِ " (صّ: 1).*
* كما يقول عن أهل الكتاب اليهود والنصارى بأنهم أهل الذكر: *
*¯ " وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلَّا رِجَالاً نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ  فَاسْأَلوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ " (النحل:  43).*
*¯ " وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ إِلَّا رِجَالاً نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ  فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ "  (الانبياء: 7).*
* وهنا يدعو القرآن أهل قريش أن يسألوا أهل الكتاب " أهل الذكر "  إن كانوا لا يعلمون، أي كالمرجع لهم في أحوال عمل الله في الكون، بقوله لهم: "  فَاسْأَلوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ " (النحل:  43). وبما أن القرآن يصف التوراة والمزامير (الزبور) ب " الذكر " ويصف أهل  الكتاب، اليهود والنصارى، ب " أهل الذكر " كما يقول القرآن عن نفسه أيضاً  أنه " الذكر "، ويقول " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا  لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ " (الحجر: 9)، لذا ينطبق هذا الكلام " حفظ الذكر "،  بحسب القرآن نفسه، على كل الكتب المذكورة والموصوفة بالذكر. *
*& وقال الطبري " فاسْئَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ " وهم الذين قد قرأوا  الكتب من قبلهم: التوراة والإنجيل، وغير ذلك من كتب الله التي أنزلها على  عباده ".*
*& وجاء في الكشاف للزمخشري " فَاسْئَلُواْ وأهل الذكر: أهل الكتاب.  وقيل للكتاب الذكر ؛ لأنه موعظة وتنبيه للغافلين " مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ "  يعني ما نزل الله إليهم في الذكر مما أمروا به ونهوا عنه ووعدوا وأوعدوا "  وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ " وإرادة أن يصغوا إلى تنبيهاته فيتنبهوا ويتأملوا  ".*
*& وجاء في مجمع البيان في تفسير القرآن للطبرسي " أن المراد بأهل الذكر  أهل الكتاب، عن ابن عباس، ومجاهد، أي: فاسألوا أهل التوراة والإنجيل. " إن كنتم لا  تعلمون " يخاطب مشركي مكة، وذلك أنهم كانوا يصدقون اليهود والنصارى فيما كانوا  يخبرون به من كتبهم، لأنهم كانوا يكذبون النبي ".*
*& وقال الرازي: " فَاسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ الذّكْرِ إِن كُنْتُم لاَ  تَعْلَمُونَ " وفيه مسائل: المسألة الأولى: في المراد بأهل الذكر وجوه: الأول: قال  ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: يريد أهل التوراة، والذكر هو التوراة. والدليل  عليه قوله تعالى: " وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا في ٱلزَّبُورِ مِن بَعْدِ ٱلذّكْرِ "  [الأنبياء: 105] يعني التوراة. الثاني: قال الزجاج: فاسألوا أهل  الكتب الذين يعرفون معاني كتب الله تعالى، فإنهم يعرفون أن الأنبياء كلهم بشر  ... ثم إنهم (أهل مكة) كانوا مقرين بأن اليهود والنصارى أصحاب العلوم والكتب  فأمرهم الله بأن يرجعوا في هذه المسألة إلى اليهود والنصارى ليبينوا لهم ضعف  هذه الشبهة وسقوطها ". *
*& وقال لقرطبي " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ " قال سفيان: يعني  مؤمني أهل الكتاب ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير الجلالين المحلي والسيوطي " فَٱسئَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ  " العلماء بالتوراة والإِنجيل".*
*& وجاء في فتح القدير للشوكاني " ولما كان كفار مكة مقرّين بأن  اليهود والنصارى هم أهل العلم بما أنزل الله في التوراة والإنجيل، صرف الخطاب  إليهم، وأمرهم أن يرجعوا إلى أهل الكتاب، فقال: " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ  ٱلذّكْرِ إِن كُنْتُم لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ " أي: فاسألوا أيها المشركون مؤمني أهل  الكتاب إن كنتم لا تعلمون ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير ابن عباس " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ " أهل  التوراة والإنجيل ".*
*& وجاء في السمرقندي " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ " أي: أهل التوراة  والإنجيل ". *
* وهكذا أجمع المفسرون على أن أهل الذكر هم أهل الكتاب، التوراة والإنجيل  الذي يجب الرجوع إليهم في مسائل وأمور العلوم والكتب السماوية.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الحادي عشر*

*الإنجيل هدى ونور*


*"  وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ "*
*" وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ  "*
* بينا سابقاً استحالة التحريف اللفظي في التوراة، بمعنى استحالة حذف أو  إضافة أو تعديل أو تغير حرف أو كلمة أو آية أو فقرة أو أي جزء منها وأنها كانت،  سواء أيام عزرا أو أيام المسيح أو أيام نبي المسلمين، سليمة كما دونها موسى النبي  بالروح القدس. وأن التحريف الذي قصده القرآن، في التوراة، هو تأويل المعنى أو  التفسير على غير المعنى الصحيح، فقد كان اليهود يقرءون التوراة بالعبرية ويفسرونها  للمسلمين باللغة العربية ولذا فقد كانوا يخفون بعض المعاني الحقيقة عنهم، بل ويخفون  بعض الآيات مثل آية الرجم، أو بلي اللسان وسب نبي المسلمين مثل تحويلهم لقوله "  راعنا " التي تعني ارعانا، إلى " رعناً " أي يا ارعن! وسب المسلمين بقولهم " السأم  عليكم " بدلا من " السلام عليكم "!! *
* أما تهمة التحريف بجميع معانيه سواء المعنوية أو اللفظية أو غيرها 00  الخ فلم تطلق على الإنجيل مطلقاً، ونتحدى أن يثبت لنا أحد عكس ذلك، بل والغريب أنه  عندما جاء القرآن في القرن السابع وبعد مرور ستة قرون على انتشار الإنجيل كما كتبه  التلاميذ الأربعة وبقية رسل المسيح بالروح القدس، لم يقل أن الإنجيل الأصلي فُقد  وأن هذه الأناجيل ليست هي الإنجيل الذي نزل على المسيح، بل تكلم عن الإنجيل الذي  كان موجوداً بالفعل مع المسيحيين، النصارى، في أيامه الذي فيه هدى ونور، وطلب من  المسيحيين أن يحكموا بما جاء فيه، ويقول أن الله جعل في قلوبهم رأفة ورحمة:  *
*1 الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ: *

* وردت كلمة الإنجيل في القرآن 12 مرة، وكلها تتكلم عنه باعتباره المنزّل من عند الله هدى ونور، بل وأشار إلى  أحد الأمثال الموجودة فيه، وقد بينا ذلك في الآيات التي شرحناها مرتبطة بالتوراة. وفيما يلي  بعض هذه الآيات: *
*¯ هدى للناس " نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ. مِنْ قَبْلُ هُدًى  لِلنَّاسِ وَأَنْزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ " (آل عمران: 3و4).*
*¯ تعليم المسيح الكامل "وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ "(آل عمران: 48). *
*¯ نزول التوراة والإنجيل من عند الله " يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَتْ التَّوْرَاةُ  وَالإِنجِيلُ إِلاَّ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ (آل عمران:  65).*
*¯ هُدًى وَنُورٌ: " وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنْ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى  وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنْ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (المائدة: 46).*
*¯ بركات تطبيق التوراة والإنجيل في حياة المؤمنين من النصارى واليهود " وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا  التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ  رَبِّهِمْ لَأَكَلُوا مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِهِمْ مِنْهُمْ أُمَّةٌ مُقْتَصِدَةٌ وَكَثِيرٌ  مِنْهُمْ سَاءَ مَا يَعْمَلُونَ (المائدة: 66).*
*¯ نزول التوراة والإنجيل من عند الله " قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا  التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ " (المائدة: 68).*
*¯ تأييد المسيح بكل العلوم والمعجزات " إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَاعِيسَى  ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ  أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً  وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ  وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنْ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ  بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ  الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ  كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ " (المائدة:  110).*
*¯ " مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى  الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا  يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلاً مِنْ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ  أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي  الإِنجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى  عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمْ الْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُمْ مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا  عَظِيمًا " (الفتح: 29). وهنا يشير إلى موضوع مثل الزارع الموجود في الإنجيل (لو5:  8-15).*
*& قال الرازي " أنه تعالى وصف الإنجيل بصفات خمسة فقال: " فِيهِ  هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدّقاً لّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى  وَمَوْعِظَةً لّلْمُتَّقِينَ ". *
*& وجاء في تفسير ابن عباس " وَقَفَّيْنَا " أتبعنا وأردفنا " عَلَىٰ  آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ٱبْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً " موافقاً " لِّمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلتَوْرَاةِ " بالتوحيد وبعض الشرائع " وَآتَيْنَاهُ "  أعطيناه " ٱلإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ " في الإنجيل " هُدًى " من الضلالة " وَنُورٌ "  بيان الرجم " وَمُصَدِّقاً " موافقاً " لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ  ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ " بالتوحيد والرجم " وَهُدًى" من الضلالة " وَمَوْعِظَةً "  نهياً " لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ " الكفر والشرك والفواحش " وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ  ٱلإِنْجِيلِ " ولكي يبين أهل الإنجيل " بِمَآ أَنزَلَ ٱللَّهُ فِيهِ " بما بيَّن  الله في الإنجيل ". *
*& وقال البقاعي: " وآتيناه الإنجيل " أي أنزلناه بعظمتنا عليه كما  أنزلنا التوراة على موسى عليه السلام ... ولما كان في الإنجيل المحكم الذي  يفهمه كل أحد، والمتشابه الذي لا يفهمه إلا الأفراد من خلص العباد، ولا يقف بَعدَ  فهمه عند حدوده إلا المتقون، قال مبيناً لحاله: " فيه " أي آتيناه إياه بحكمتنا  وعظمتنا كائناً فيه " هدى " أي وهو المحكم، يهتدي به كل أحد سمعه إلى صراط  مستقيم " ونور " أي حسن بيان كاشف للمشكلات ".*
*& وقال مقاتل بن سليمان: " وَآتَيْنَاهُ ٱلإِنجِيلَ "، يعنى أعطينا  عيسى الإنجيل، " فيهِ هُدًى " من الضلالة، " وَنُورٌ " من الظلمة، " وَمُصَدِّقاً  لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ "، يقول: الإنجيل يصدق التوراة، " وَ "  الإنجيل " وَهُدًى " من الضلالة، " وَمَوْعِظَةً " من الجهل، " لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ  " [آية: 46] الشرك ". *
*2 وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ: *

* ويطلب القرآن من معاصريه من النصارى أن يحكموا بما جاء في الإنجيل! ولو  كان هناك أي شبهه أو قول بتحريفه لما طلب منهم ذلك، وإلا كيف يطلب منهم أن يحتكموا  بكتاب محرف؟! *
*¯ " وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ  فِيهِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ "  (المائدة 46).*
* وهو هنا يخاطبهم بصيغة الأمر " وليحكم "، أي ليحكموا بما  معهم، بالإنجيل الموجود معهم ومعه في تلك اللحظة وفي ذلك الوقت!! *
*& قال الطبرسي: " وليحكم أهل الإنجيل هذا أمر لهم. وقيل في  معناه قولان أحدهما: إن تقديره وقلنا ليحكم أهل الإنجيل، فيكون على حكاية ما فرض  عليهم ... وقيل: إن من للجزاء أي من لم يحكم من المكلفين، بما أنزل الله، فهو فاسق  ".*
*& وقال ابن كثير " وقوله تعالى: " وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ ٱلإِنجِيلِ بِمَآ  أَنزَلَ ٱللَّهُ فِيهِ ... وآتيناه الإنجيل ليحكم، أهل ملته به في زمانهم، وقرىء:  " وَلْيَحْكُمْ "، بالجزم على أن اللام لام الأمر، أي: ليؤمنوا بجميع  ما فيه، وليقيموا ما أمروا به فيه ".*
*& وقال الشوكاني: " قوله: " وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ ٱلإنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ  ٱللَّهُ فِيهِ " هذا أمر لأهل الإنجيل بأن يحكموا بما أنزل الله فيه  ".*
*& وقال السمرقندي: " ثم قال: " وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ ٱلإنجِيلِ ...  أمرهم الله تعالى أن يحكموا بما في الإنجيل. ثم قال: " وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ ٱللَّهُ " يعني: في  الإنجيل وكان حكمهم العفو، " فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْفَٰسِقُونَ " يعني: العاصين  ".*
*& وقال البغوي: " وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ ٱلإِنجِيلِ بِمَآ أَنزَلَ  ٱللَّهُ فِيهِ ... قال مقاتل بن حيان: أمر الله الربانيين والأحبار  أن يحكموا بما في التوراة، وأمر القسيسين والرهبان أن يحكموا بما في  الإنجيل ".*
*& وقال ابن عطية: " والمعنى وآتيناه الإنجيل ليتضمن الهدى والنور  والتصديق ليحكم أهله بما أنزل الله فيه، وقرأ باقي السبعة " ولْيحكم " بسكون  اللام التي هي لام الأمر وجزم الفعل. ومعنى أمره لهم بالحكم أي هكذا يجب  عليهم ".  *
*& وقال ابن الجوزي: " وليحكم أهل الإِنجيل " ... وأمرنا أهله أن  يحكموا بما أنزل الله فيه. وقرأ الأعمش، وحمزة بكسر اللام، وفتح الميم على  معنى " كي " فكأنه قال: وآتيناه الإِنجيل لكي يحكم أهل الإِنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه  ".*
*& وقال الخازن: " قوله وليحكم يحتمل وجهين: أحدهما أن يكون المعنى  وقلنا ليحكم أهل الإنجيل، فيكون هذا إخباراً عما فرض عليهم في وقت إنزاله عليهم من  الحكم بما تضمنه الإنجيل ثم حذف القول لأن ما قبله من قوله وكتبنا وقفينا يدل عليه  وحذف القول كثير. والوجه الثاني: أن يكون قوله وليحكم ابتداء وفيه أمر  للنصارى بالحكم بما في كتابهم وهو الإنجيل ".*
*& وقال مقاتل بن سليمان: " وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ ٱلإِنْجِيلِ " من الأحبار  والرهبان، " بِمَآ أَنزَلَ ٱللَّهُ فِيهِ "، يعنى في الإنجيل من العفو عن القاتل أو  الجارح والضارب، " وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَآ أَنزَلَ ٱللَّهُ " في الإنجيل من  العفو واقتص من القاتل والجارح والضارب، " فَأُوْلَٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْفَاسِقُونَ "  [آية: 47]، يعنى العاصين لله عز وجل ".*
*3 وشهد للحواريون تلاميذ المسيح بأنهم أنصار الله: *

* كما تكلم القرآن عن الحواريين تلاميذه المسيح ورسله باعتبارهم أنصار  الله وأنهم آمنوا بالمسيح وصدقوه وكانوا شهوداً على معجزاته وأعماله التي صنعها  أمامهم ودافعوا عن هذا الإيمان حيث يقول: *
*¯ " فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ قَالَ مَنْ أَنصَارِي  إِلَى اللّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ اللّهِ آمَنَّا  بِاللّهِ وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ " (آل عمران 51و52).*
*¯ " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا كُونوا أَنصَارَ اللَّهِ كَمَا قَالَ  عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ لِلْحَوَارِيِّينَ مَنْ أَنصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ  الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ اللَّهِ فَآَمَنَت طَّائِفَةٌ مِّن بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَفَرَت طَّائِفَةٌ فَأَيَّدْنَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا عَلَى  عَدُوِّهِمْ فَأَصْبَحُوا ظَاهِرِينَ " (الصف 13). *
*& قال القرطبي " قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله " أي أنصار نبيه ودينه.  *
*والحواريون أصحاب عيسى عليه السلام، وكانوا اثني عشر رجلا ؛ قاله الكلبي  وأبو رَوْق. واختلف في تسميتهم بذلك ؛ فقال ابن عباس: سموا بذلك لبياض ثيابهم،  وكانوا صيادين ... وأصل الحَوَر في اللغة البياض، وحورت الثياب بيضتها،  والحُوَّارَى من الطعام ما حُوّر، أي بيض، واحْوَرّ ابيضَّ، والجَفْنَة المحوّرة:  المبيضة بالسنام، والحواري أيضا الناصر ".*
*& وقال الجلالين " أعوان دينه وهم أصفياء عيسى أول من آمن به وكانوا اثني  عشر رجلا من الحور وهو البياض الخالص ... والحواريون أصفياء عيسى وهم أول من آمن به  وكانوا إثني عشر رجلا من الحور وهو البياض الخالص وقيل كانوا قصارين يحورون الثياب  أي يبيضونها".*
*& وقال الطبري " وأما الحواريون، فإن أهل التأويل اختلفوا في السبب الذي  من أجله سموا حواريون، فقال بعضهم: سموا بذلك لبياض ثيابهم. ذكر من قال ذلك: وقال  أيضاً " قد كانت لله أنصار من هذه الأمة تجاهد على كتابه وحقه ".*
* وأيضاً " قالوا: نحن أنصار الله على ما بعث به أنبياءه من الحق  ".*
*& وجاء في مختصر ابن كثير " الحواريون ... هم أتباع عيسى عليه السلام "  نحن أنصار اللّه " أي نحن أنصارك على ما أرسلت به، وموازروك على ذلك  ".*
*& وقال ابن كثير " نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ ٱللَّهِ " أي أنصار دينه ورسوله.  وحواريّ الرجل: صفوته وخالصته ... وإنما طلبوا شهادته بإسلامهم تأكيداً لإيمانهم،  لأنّ الرسل يشهدون يوم القيامة لقومهم وعليهم " مَعَ ٱلشَّٰهِدِينَ " مع  الأنبياء الذين يشهدون لأممهم أو مع الذين يشهدون بالوحدانية ".*
*& وقال الطبرسي " الحواريون أصفياء عيسى، وكانوا اثني عشر رجلا. وقال عبد  الله بن المبارك: سموا حواريين لأنهم كانوا نورانيين، عليهم أثر العبادة  ونورها وحسنها، كما قال تعالى: " سيماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود  " [الفتح: 29]. " نحن أنصار الله " معناه: نحن أعوان الله على الكافرين من قومك  ".*
*& وقال الرازي " الحواري أصله من الحور، وهو شدة البياض، ومنه قيل للدقيق  حواري، ومنه الأحور، والحور نقاء بياض العين، وحورت الثياب: بيضتها، وعلى هذا القول  اختلفوا في سبب تسميتهم بهذا الاسم؟ فقال سعيد بن جبير: لبياض ثيابهم، وقيل كانوا  قصارين، يبيضون الثياب، وقيل لأن قلوبهم كانت نقية طاهرة من كل نفاق وريبة فسموا  بذلك مدحاً لهم، وإشارة إلى نقاء قلوبهم، كالثوب الأبيض، وهذا كما يقال فلان  نقي الجيب، طاهر الذيل، إذا كان بعيداً عن الأفعال الذميمة، وفلان دنس الثياب: إذا  كان مقدماً على ما لا ينبغي ... أما قوله " آمنا بِٱللَّهِ " فهذا يجري مجرى ذكر  العلة، والمعنى يجب علينا أن نكون من أنصار الله، لأجل أنا آمنا بالله، فإن الإيمان  بالله يوجب نصرة دين الله، والذب عن أوليائه، والمحاربة مع أعدائه ".*
*4 وشهد للحواريين بأن الله يوحي إليهم: *

* وقال القرآن أن الله كان يوحي إليهم كما أوحى إلى الأنبياء " إِنَّا  أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ  وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا  دَاوُدَ زَبُوراً " (النساء: 163). فقد أوحى إليهم أن يؤمنوا بالمسيح كما كانوا  شهوداًَ لأعماله ومن ثم فقد دونوها في الإنجيل بوحي الروح القدس.*
*¯ " وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّينَ أَنْ آمِنُواْ  بِي وَبِرَسُولِي قَالُوَاْ آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ. إِذْ  قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَن  يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَآئِدَةً مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِن كُنتُم  مُّؤْمِنِينَ. قَالُواْ نُرِيدُ أَن نَّأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا  وَنَعْلَمَ أَن قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِن  الشَّاهِدِينَ " (‏المائدة 110 – 113).*
*& قال الرازي " وقد تقدم تفسير الوَحْي. فمن قال إنهم كانوا أنبياء  قال ذلك الوحي هو الوحي الذي يوحى إلى الأنبياء. ومن قال إنهم ما كانوا  أنبياء، قال: المراد بذلك الوحي الإلهام والالقاء في القلب كما في  قوله تعالى: " وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَىٰ أُمّ مُوسَىٰ أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ " [القصص: 7]  وقوله " وَأَوْحَىٰ رَبُّكَ إِلَىٰ ٱلنَّحْلِ " [النحل: 68] وإنما ذكر هذا في معرض  تعديد النعم لأن صيرورة الإنسان مقبول القول عند الناس محبوباً في قلوبهم من أعظم  نعم الله على الإنسان. وذكر تعالى أنه لما ألقى ذلك الوحي في قلوبهم، آمنوا  وأسلموا وإنما قدم ذكر الإيمان على الإسلام، لأن الإيمان صفة القلب والإسلام عبارة  عن الانقياد والخضوع في الظاهر، يعني آمنوا بقلوبهم وانقادوا بظواهرهم  ".*
*& وقال الشوكاني " وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى ٱلْحَوَارِيّينَ " يقول  قذفت في قلوبهم. وأخرج عبد بن حميد عن قتادة نحوه ".*
*& وقال الجلالين " أمرتهم على لسانه " أن " أي بأن "  ءَامِنُوا بِى وَبِرَسُولِى " عيسى " قَالُواْ ءَامَنَّا " بك وبرسولك  ".*
*& وقال ابن كثير " أوْحَيْتُ إِلَى ٱلْحَوَارِيّينَ " أمرتهم على ألسنة  الرسل ".*
*& وقال ابن عباس في تفسيره " وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى ٱلْحَوَارِيِّينَ "  ألهمت الحواريين القصارين وهم اثنا عشر رجلاً " أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِي  وَبِرَسُولِي " عيسى " قَالُوۤاْ آمَنَّا " بك وبرسولك عيسى " وَٱشْهَدْ " أنت يا  عيسى وشهد بعضهم على بعض " بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ " مخلصون بالعبادة والتوحيد  ".*
*& وقال النسفي " وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ " ألهمت " إِلَى  ٱلْحَوَارِيّينَ " الخواص أو الأصفياء " أن آمنوا " أي آمنوا " بي وبرسولي قالوا  آمنا وأشهد بأننا مسلمون " أي اشهد بأننا مخلصون من أسلم وجهه ".*
*& وقال السمرقندي " وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى ٱلْحَوَارِيّينَ " يعني:  ألهمتهم وألقيت في قلوبهم. ويقال: أوحيت إلى عيسى ليبلغ الحواريين: "  وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى " يعني: صدقوا بتوحيدي " وَبِرَسُولِى " فلما أبلغهم  الرسالة " قَالُواْ ءامَنَّا " يقول: صدقنا بهما " وَٱشْهَدْ " يا عيسى "  بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ " أي: مقرون. ويقال: هذا معطوف على أول الكلام. إذ قال الله  يا عيسى. وقال له أيضاً: " وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى ٱلْحَوَارِيّينَ " يعني:  ألهمتهم ".*
* فهل يمكن أن يتكلم القرآن بهذا الأسلوب عن كتاب محرف أو من تأليف البشر؟ وإذا كان قد تكلم  عن الحواريين باعتبارهم أنصار الله الذين آمنوا بالمسيح بناء على وحي من الله ذاته،  وأنهم كانوا شهوداً للمسيح، فهل يمكن أن يقال أن هؤلاء الرجال الموحى إليهم  قد جمعوا ودونوا الإنجيل بدون وحي؟!! يقول البعض أن كلمة وحي الخاصة  بالحواريين لا تعني الوحي بمعنى الوحي مثلما نقول وحي الإنجيل أو وحي القرآن، إنما  مثلها مثل قوله " وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا  خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلاَ تَخَافِي وَلاَ تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا  رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ " (القصص: 7). حسناً، والذي  أوحي إليهم بالإيمان به وبرسوله يتركهم يجمعون الإنجيل ولا يوحي إليها بما هو صواب  وما هو خطأ؟!! *
*5 شهادة القرآن لتقوى المسيحيين ورأفتهم ورحمتهم: *

*(1) أهل الرأفة والرحمة " ثُمَّ قَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِرُسُلِنَا  وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنجِيلَ وَجَعَلْنَا  فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً " (الحديد 26).  *
*& جاء في مختصر ابن كثير " ثم قفينا على آثارهم برسلنا وقفينا بعيسى بن  مريم وآتيناه الإنجيل " وهو الكتاب الذي أوحاه اللّه إليه، وجعلنا في قلوب الذين  اتبعوه " وهم الحواريون " رأفة " أي رقة وهي الخشية " ورحمة " بالخلق ".*
*& وقال السمرقندي " وَجَعَلْنَا فِى قُلُوبِ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّبَعُوهُ "  يعني: الذين آمنوا به، وصدقوه، واتبعوا دينه، " رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً " يعني:  المودة. والمتوادين الذين يود بعضهم بعضاً. ويقال: الرأفة على أهل دينهم، يرحم  بعضهم بعضاً، وهم الذين كانوا على دين عيسى ".*
*(2) الأقرب في المودة " لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا*
*وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ  مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ  يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ " (المائدة: 82).*
*& قال الرازي " وأما النصارى فإنهم في أكثر الأمر معرضون عن الدنيا  مقبلون على العبادة وترك طلب الرياسة والتكبر والترفع، وكل من كان كذلك فإنه لا  يحسد الناس ولا يؤذيهم ولا يخاصمهم بل يكون لين العريكة في طلب الحق سهل الانقياد  له، فهذا هو الفرق بين هذين الفريقين في هذا الباب، وهو المراد بقوله تعالى: "  ذٰلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَاناً وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  ". *
*& وقال ابن كثير " وقوله تعالى: " وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً  لِّلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّا نَصَارَىٰ " أي: الذين زعموا  أنهم نصارى من أتباع المسيح، وعلى منهاج إنجيله، فيهم مودة للإسلام وأهله في  الجملة، وما ذاك إلا لما في قلوبهم إذ كانوا على دين المسيح من الرقة والرأفة، كما  قال تعالى: " وَجَعَلْنَا فِى قُلُوبِ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً  وَرَهْبَانِيَّةً " [الحديد: 27] وفي كتابهم: من ضربك على خدك الأيمن،  فأدر له خدك الأيسر. وليس القتال مشروعاً في ملتهم، ولهذا قال تعالى: " ذٰلِكَ  بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَاناً وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ " ...  تضمن وصفهم بأن فيهم العلم والعبادة والتواضع، ثم وصفهم بالانقياد للحق واتباعه  والإنصاف ".*
*& وقال الجلالين ؛ المحلي و السيوطي " أي قرب مودّتهم للمؤمنين " بِأَنَّ  " بسبب أن " مِنْهُمْ قِسّيسِينَ " علماء " وَرُهْبَاناً " عُبَّاداً " وَأَنَّهُمْ  لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ " عن اتباع الحق كما يستكبر اليهود وأهل مكة ".*
*& وقال البيضاوي " وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً لّلَّذِينَ  ءَامَنُواْ ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّا نَصَارَىٰ " للين جانبهم ورقة قلوبهم وقلة  حرصهم على الدنيا وكثرة اهتمامهم بالعلم والعمل وإليه أشار بقوله: " ذٰلِكَ بِأَنَّ  مِنْهُمْ قِسّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَاناً وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ " عن قبول الحق  إذا فهموه، أو يتواضعون ولا يتكبرون كاليهود. وفيه دليل على أن التواضع والإِقبال  على العلم والعمل ".*
*& وقال النسفي " ذٰلك بأنّ منهم قِسّيسينَ ورهباناً " أي علماء وعباداً "  وأنّهم لا يستكبرونَ " علل سهولة مأخذ النصارى وقرب مودتهم للمؤمنين بأن منهم  قسيسين ورهباناً وأن فيهم تواضعاً واستكانة، واليهود على خلاف ذلك، وفيه دليل على  أن العلم أنفع شيء وأهداه إلى الخير وإن كان علم القسيسين، وكذا علم الآخرة وإن كان  في راهب، والبراءة من الكبر وإن كانت في نصراني ".*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثاني عشر*

*شهادة القرآن لوجود التوراة والإنجيل بين يدي نبي  المسلمين*


*" وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنْ الْكِتَابِ*
* وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ "  (المائدة: 48).*
* يستخدم القرآن ويكرر عبارة " الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ  "، و " مصدقا لما بين يديه "، و " مُصَدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ  "، و " تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ "، و " مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا  مَعَهُمْ "، و "مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ "، عن وجود التوراة  والمزامير (الزبور) والإنجيل بين يدي نبي المسلمين وبين يدي اليهود والنصارى في  أيامه، وأن القرآن جاء مصدقاً بها وشاهداً لها ومهيمناً عليها، وهذا يؤكد على حقيقة  جوهرية لا مفر منها وهي أن هذه الكتب كانت سليمة في أيامه وبين يديه ولم يصبها أي  نوع من التحريف: *
*(1) " وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ بِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَلاَ  بِالَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ " (التوراة والإنجيل) " (سبأ: 31). وعبارة  " بِالَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ " تؤكد وجود التوراة والإنجيل بين يديه،  أي معه، مع نبي المسلمين!! *
*& قال الجلالين " ولا بالذي بين يديه " أي  تقدمه كالتوراة والإنجيل الدالين على البعث لإنكارهم له ".*
*& وقال الطبري " لن نؤمن بهذا القرآن ولا  بالذي بين يديه " قال المشركون: لن نؤمن بهذا القرآن، ولا بالذي بين  يديه من الكتب والأنبياء ".*
* &وقال القرطبي" قال المشركون: لن نؤمن بهذا القرآن ولا بالذي أنزل  قبله من التوراة والإنجيل بل نكفر بالجميع ".*
*& وقال السيوطي في الدر المنثور " ولا  بالذي بين يديه " قال: التوراة والإنجيل ". وجاء في تفسير الجلالين " لن  نؤمن بهذا القرآن ولا بالذي بين يديه أي تقدمه كالتوراة والإنجيل الدالين على  البعث ".*
* (2) " قُلْ مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِجِبْرِيلَ فَإِنَّهُ نَزَّلَهُ عَلَى  قَلْبِكَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَهُدًى  وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ " (البقرة: 97). *
*وعبارة " مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ " تأكيد لوجود  هذه الأسفار معه ومع معاصريه.*
*(3) " نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ " (آل عمران: 3)(ù).*
*& وجاء في مختصر تفسير ابن كثير " وقوله: "  مصدقا لما بين يديه " أي من الكتب المنزلة قبله من السماء على  عباد اللّه والأنبياء ".*
*(4) " وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنْ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ " (المائدة:  48).*
*& وقال الجلالين " مصدقا لما بين يديه " قبله "  من الكتاب ومهيمنا " شاهدا " عليه " والكتاب بمعنى  الكتب ".*
*& وقال الطبري " مصدقا لهذه الكتب وأمينا  عليها. وسئل عنها عكرمة وأنا أسمع، فقال: مؤتمنا عليه  ".*
*& جاء في الدر المنثور " عن ابن عباس في قوله "  ومهيمنا عليه " قال: مؤتمنا عليه. وأخرج ابن جرير وابن أبي  حاتم والبيهقي عن ابن عباس في قوله " ومهيمنا عليه " قال: المهيمن  الأمين، والقرآن أمين على كل كتاب قبله ".*
*& وجاء في صحيح البخاري باب تفسير سورة المائدة  " مصدقا " موافقا لما فيها*
*من أصول العقيدة والعبادة والتشريع والأخلاق. " لما بين يديه من الكتاب " لما نزل قبله من كتب  سماوية وشرائع إلهية. " مهيمنا عليه " حاكما عليه وشاهدا بالصحة والثبات،  أو التحريف والتبديل والاختلاق ".*
*(5) " وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ مُصَدِّقُ الَّذِي  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ " (الأنعام: 92).*
*& قال القرطبي " مصدق الذي بين  يديه " أي من الكتب المنزلة قبله، فإنه يوافقها في نفي الشرك وإثبات  التوحيد ". وأيضاً " مصدق الذي بين يديه " يقول: صدق هذا  الكتاب ما قبله من كتب الله التي أنزلها على أنبيائه قبلك، لم يخالفها ولا بنبأ،  وهو معنى " نورا وهدى للناس "، يقول: هو الذي أنزل إليك يا محمد هذا الكتاب مباركا  مصدقا كتاب موسى وعيسى وغير ذلك من كتب الله ".*
* وتتكرر عبارات " تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ " و  " مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ " دلالة على وجود التوراة وزبور  (مزامير) داود بين يدي نبي المسلمين ومع اليهود والنصارى وأنه جاء مصدقا بها ولها  بل ومهميناً وأمينا عليها!! مما يدل على أنها كانت صحيحة وسالمة، بين يديه، ولم  يتطرق إليها أي نوع من التحريف الفعلي، أي، التغيير أو التبديل أو الحذف أو الإضافة  00 الخ *
*(6) " أَنْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أُنزِلَ الْكِتَابُ عَلَى  طَائِفَتَيْنِ (اليهود والنصارى) مِنْ قَبْلِنَا وَإِنْ كُنَّا عَنْ  دِرَاسَتِهِمْ لَغَافِلِينَ " (الأنعام: 156). *
*& قال ابن كثير " قال ابن جرير معناه وهذا كتاب أنزلناه لئلا تقولوا  " إنما أنزل الكتاب على طائفتين من قبلنا " يعني لينقطع عذركم ... وقوله  تعالى " على طائفتين من قبلنا " قال علي بن أبي  طلحة عن ابن عباس هم اليهود والنصارى وكذا قال مجاهد والسدي وقتادة  وغير واحد وقوله " وإن كنا عن دراستهم لغافلين " أي وما كنا نفهم ما يقولون  لأنهم ليسوا بلساننا ونحن في غفلة وشغل مع ذلك عما هم فيه ".*
*& وقال القرطبي " وقال الفراء والكسائي: المعنى  فاتقوا أن تقولوا يا أهل مكة. " إنما أنزل الكتاب " أي التوراة  والإنجيل. " على طائفتين من قبلنا " أي على اليهود والنصارى،  ولم ينزل علينا كتاب. " وإن كنا عن دراستهم لغافلين " أي عن تلاوة كتبهم وعن لغاتهم  ".*
*& وجاء في الدر المنثور " عن ابن عباس في قوله  " على طائفتين من قبلنا " قال: هم اليهود والنصارى " وإن كنا  عن دراستهم " قال: تلاوتهم ".*
*& وقال الطبري " عن ابن عباس، قوله: " أن  تقولوا إنما أنزل الكتاب على طائفتين من قبلنا " وهم اليهود والنصارى  ".*
*& وجاء في مغني المحتاج للخطيب الشربيني " أن  تقولوا إنما أنزل الكتاب على طائفتين من قبلنا " والأولى اشتق اسمها من يهود  بن يعقوب والثانية من ناصرة قرية بالشام كان مبدأ دين النصارى منها  ".*
*(7) " وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَاماً وَرَحْمَةً وَهَذَا  كِتَابٌ مُصَدِّقٌ(…) لِسَاناً عَرَبِيّاً لِيُنْذِرَ الذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَبُشْرَى  لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ " (الأحقاف: 12).*
*& قال ابن كثير " ثم قال تعالى " ومن قبله كتاب  موسى " وهو التوراة " إماما ورحمة " وهذا كتاب " يعني القرآن  مصدق أي لما قبله من الكتب ".*
*& وقال الجلالين " ومن قبله " أي القرآن " كتاب  موسى " أي التوراة " إماما ورحمة " للمؤمنين به حالان " وهذا " أي القرآن " كتاب  مصدق " للكتب قبله " لسانا عربيا " حال من الضمير في مصدق  ".*
*& جاء في القرطبي " قوله تعالى: " ومن  قبله " أي ومن قبل القرآن " كتاب موسى" أي التوراة " إماما " يقتدى بما فيه. و"  إماما " نصب على الحال، لأن المعنى: وتقدمه كتاب موسى إماما. " ورحمة " معطوف  عليه ".*
* مما سبق من آيات يتبين لنا أن التوراة والإنجيل كانا بين يدي نبي المسلمين وشهد القرآن بأنهما  كتابان صحيحان منزلان من عند الله، كما يقول أنه، القرآن، جاء مصدقاً لهما ولكي  يحافظ عليهما ويهيمن عليهما جاء مؤيدا لهما، بل ويفصّل توراة موسى ويشرح التوراة  والإنجيل!! ويؤكد إن وعد الله حق في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن، ومن ثم لا يمكن أن يتغيرا أو يتبدلا أو  يحرفا كما يزعم البعض.*
*والسؤال هنا هو ؛ لو كان الكتابان، التوراة والإنجيل، محرفين، فهل كان  القرآن يشهد لهما بهذه الصورة؟ وهل كان يقول أنه جاء مصدقاً لهما؟ وهل كان يكرر  عبارات مصدق لما معه أو لما معكم أو لما معهم أو لما بين يديه؟ *
*والإجابة هي كلا بل ومستحيل!!*

*
* *(ù) " وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ مِنْ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ الْحَقُّ  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ " (التوراة والإنجيل) إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِعِبَادِهِ  لَخَبِيرٌ بَصِيرٌ " (فاطر: 31). " وَمَا كَانَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ أَنْ يُفْتَرَى  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ (التوراة والإنجيل) وَتَفْصِيلَ  الْكِتَابِ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " (يونس: 37). " مَا كَانَ  (القرآن) حَدِيثاً يُفْتَرَى وَلَكِنْ تَصْدِيقَ الذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ (التوراة  والإنجيل) وتَفْصِيلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ "  (يوسف : 111). (6) " وَمَا كَانَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ أَنْ يُفْتَرَى مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ الْكِتَابِ  لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " (يونس: 37).*
​
*(…) أنظر أيضاً " وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ كِتَابٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ 000 " (البقرة:89). " وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ  مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ 000 " (البقرة:101). " 000  ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَكُمْ 000 " (آل عمران:81). "  وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ مُصَدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ  000 " (الأنعام:92). " وَإِذْ صَرَفْنَا إِلَيْكَ نَفَراً مِنَ الجِنِّ  يَسْتَمِعُونَ القُرْآنَ فَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوا أَنْصِتُوا فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ  وَلَّوْا إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ مُنْذِرِينَ قَالُوا يَا قَوْمَنَا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا  كِتَاباً أُنْزِلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ  (التوراة) يَهْدِي إِلَى الحَقِّ وَإِلَى طَرِيقٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ " (الأحقاف 29  و30). " وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا نُؤْمِنُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ  عَلَيْنَا وَيَكْفُرُونَ بِمَا وَرَاءَهُ وَهُوَ الحَقُّ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا  مَعَهُمْ (التوراة) *
*" (البقرة:91). " نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الكِتَابَ بِالحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً  لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ  هُدىً لِلنَّاسِ " (آل عمران:3 و4). " وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ (يا محمد) الكِتَابَ  بِالحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الكِتَابِ (التوراة والإنجيل)  وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ " (المائدة:48). " وَآمِنُوا بِمَا أَنزَلْتُ  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ وَلاَ تَكُونُوا أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ وَلاَ  تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلاً وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِي " (البقرة: 41). "  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ آمِنُوا بِمَا نَزَّلْنَا مُصَدِّقًا  لِمَا مَعَكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَطْمِسَ وُجُوهًا فَنَرُدَّهَا عَلَى  أَدْبَارِهَا أَوْ نَلْعَنَهُمْ كَمَا لَعَنَّا أَصْحَابَ السَّبْتِ وَكَانَ أَمْرُ  اللَّهِ مَفْعُولاً " (النساء: 47). *
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثالث عشر*

*شهادة القرآن لوجود التوراة بين يدي المسيح وأنه جاء مصدقاً  لها*


*" وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ *
*وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْأِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدىً وَنُورٌ "  (المائدة: 46).*

* يزعم البعض اعتمادا على ما جاء في كتب النقاد وما جاء في كتب  الديانات القديمة، خاصة السومرية والبابلية، على أن التوراة الأصلية فقدت بعد موسى  النبي، وأن التوراة الحالية ما هي إلا مجرد نقل عن هذه الأساطير وليست كتاباً من  عند الله!!!!! ويزعمون أن كتابتها تمت قبل الميلاد بحوالي 400 سنة!!!  *
* وهذا الكلام أن قاله الملحدين فلا لوم عليهم وعلينا أن نثبت لهم العكس،  أما أن يقوله الكتاب من الأخوة المسلمين فهذا غير منطقي لسبب بسيط جداً وهو أن  القرآن شهد لصحة التوراة التي كانت بين يدي المسيح، كما شهد للتوراة التي كانت  موجودة مع اليهود أيام نبي المسلمين، بل وأكد القرآن أنه جاء مصدقا لما بين يدي  اليهود والمسيحيين من التوراة والإنجيل!!!*
* ولو افترضنا صحة هذا الإدعاء فماذا ستكون النتيجة؟؟!! أعتقد أن النتيجة  لن تكون مقبولة بالمرة ولن تُرضي المسيحيين والمسلمين. لأنه إذا كانت التوراة التي  كانت بين يدي المسيح وبين يدي نبي المسلمين وبين يدي اليهود في أيامه ليست هي  التوراة الحقيقة، فعن ماذا شهد المسيح والقرآن، كما يقول كل من الإنجيل والقرآن؟؟!!  هل شهدا وصدقا على كتاب مزور؟؟!! وعن ماذا شهد وصدق القرآن، هل صدق بكتاب مزور هو  مجرد أساطير الشعوب وليس كتاب الله؟؟!! والإجابة كلا ومستحيل فقد أكد المسيح لصحة  كل حرف وكلمة وجملة وفقرة في التوراة وبقية كل أسفار العهد القديم وكل الأحداث التي  وردت بها، كما بينا، كما أكد القرآن أنه، المسيح، جاء مصدقا لما بين يديه من  التوراة وأن الله هو الذي علمها له كما علمه الإنجيل " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ " (آل عمران: 48)،  فهل علمه توراة مزيفة؟! وهل جاء مصدقاً لتوراة محرفة؟! والإجابة كلا ومستحيل!!  *
* وردت كلمة التوراة في القرآن 18 مرة(ù) وكلها تشهد لصحة التوراة وأنها منزلة *
*من عند الله وأنها كانت موجودة ككلمة الله الموحى بها أيام المسيح وأن  الله هو الذي علمها له وأنه جاء مصدقاً لها، وأنها كانت كذلك أيام نبي المسلمين  كالكلمة الموحى بها والمنزلة من عند الله وأنها كانت كاملة وسليمة بدون نقص أو  زيادة وليس بها أي شبهة لأنها كتاب الله.*
* وفيما يلي شهادة القرآن ومفسرو القرآن على أن التوراة والمزامير وكتب  الأنبياء المنزلة وعلومهم وسننهم وقضاءهم كانت بين يدي المسيح وأنه جاء مصدقاً لها  وحافظاً لكل ما جاء فيها عن ظهر قلب، بل ومتمما لما جاء فيها فقد تنبأت بمجيئه  وأعلنت عن صفاته، بل ويقول المفسرون أنه تعلمها من الله أو أن الله هو الذي علمه  إياها منذ كان في بطن أمه وكشف له ما بها من أسرار، كما علمه الكتابة والحكمة  والعلوم الشرعية والفقهية والعقلية والعلوية والسنّة التي كان يتكلم بها  *
*الأنبياء وأحكام الشرائع: *
*1 الله يعلم المسيح الحكمة والتوراة وكتب الأنبياء: *

*¯ " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ " (آل عمران: 48).*
*¯ " إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ  مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ  الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ  مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً  بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ  الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ  مُبِينٌ " (المائدة: 110).*
*& جاء في جامع البيان للطبري: " القول في تأويل  قوله تعالى: " ويعلمه الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل " فيعلمه الكتاب، وهو الخط  الذي يخطه بيده، والحكمة: وهي السنة التي نوحيها إليه في  غير كتاب، والتوراة: وهي التوراة التي أنزلت على موسى، كانت فيهم من عهد موسى، والإنجيل: إنجيل عيسى، ولم يكن قبله، ولكن الله أخبر مريم قبل خلق  عيسى أنه موحيه إليه، وإنما أخبرها بذلك، فسماه لها، لأنها قد كانت علمت فيما  نزل من الكتب أن الله باعث نبيا يوحى إليه كتابا اسمه الإنجيل ".*
*& قال الرازي: " المراد من الكتاب تعليم الخط  والكتابة، ثم المراد بالحكمة تعليم العلوم وتهذيب الأخلاق لأن كمال الإنسان في أن  يعرف الحق لذاته والخير لأجل العمل به ومجموعهما هو المسمى بالحكمة، ثم بعد أن صار  عالماً بالخط والكتابة، ومحيطاً بالعلوم العقلية والشرعية، يعلمه التوراة،  وإنما أخر تعليم التوراة عن تعليم الخط والحكمة، لأن التوراة كتاب إلٰهي، وفيه  أسرار عظيمة، والإنسان ما لم يتعلم العلوم الكثيرة لا يمكنه أن يخوض في البحث  على أسرار الكتب الإلٰهية، ثم قال في المرتبة الرابعة والإنجيل، وإنما أخر  ذكر الإنجيل عن ذكر التوراة لأن من تعلم الخط، ثم تعلم علوم الحق، ثم أحاط  بأسرار الكتاب الذي أنزله الله تعالى على من قبله من الأنبياء فقد عظمت درجته  في العلم فإذا أنزل الله تعالى عليه بعد ذلك كتاباً آخر وأوقفه على أسراره فذلك هو  الغاية القصوى، والمرتبة العليا في العلم، والفهم والإحاطة بالأسرار العقلية  والشرعية، والاطلاع على الحكم العلوية والسفلية، فهذا ما عندي في ترتيب هذه الألفاظ  الأربعة ".*
*& وجاء في ابن كثير: " إن الله يعلمه "  ٱلْكِتَٰبَ وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ "، الظاهر أن المراد بالكتاب ههنا الكتابة، والحكمة تقدم  الكلام على تفسيرها في سورة البقرة، و " ٱلتَّوْرَاةَ وَٱلإِنجِيلَ "،  فالتوراة هو الكتاب الذي أنزله على موسى بن عمران، والإنجيل الذي أنزله الله  على عيسى بن مريم عليهما السلام. وقد كان عيسى عليه السلام يحفظ هذا وهذا.  *
*& وقال ابن عباس في تفسيره: " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ  ٱلْكِتَابَ " كتب الأنبياء ويقال الكتابة " وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ " الحلال والحرام ويقال  حكمة الأنبياء قبله " وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ " في بطن أمه " وَٱلإِنْجِيلَ "  بعد خروجه من بطن أمه ". *
*& وقال السمرقندي: " وَيُعَلّمُهُ ٱلْكِتَٰبَ "  قرأ نافع وعاصم " وَيُعَلّمُهُ " بالياء يعني أن الله يعلمه، وقرأ الباقون بالنون،  ومعناه أن الله يقول ونعلمه " ٱلْكِتَٰبِ " يعني كتب الأنبياء. وهذا قول  الكلبي. وقال مقاتل: يعني الخط والكتابة، فعلّمه الله بالوحي والإلهام "  وَٱلْحِكْمَةِ " يعني الفقه " وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ وَٱلإِنجِيلَ " يعني يحفظ  التوراة عن ظهر قلبه. وقال بعضهم: وهو عالم بالتوراة. وقال بعضهم: ألهمه الله بعدما  كبر حتى تعلم في مدة يسيرة ".*
*& وقال البغوي: " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ ... "  ٱلْكِتَابَ " أي الكتابة والخط " وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ " العلم والفقه " وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ  وَٱلإِنْجِيلَ " علمه الله التوارة والإِنجيل ".*
*& وقال ابن عطية: " الكتاب " هو الخط باليد فهو  مصدر كتب يكتب ... وأما " الحكمة "، فهي السنة التي يتكلم بها الأنبياء، في  الشرعيات، والمواعظ ... وأما ما كان من حكمة عيسى الخاصة به فإنما يقال فيها يعلمه  على معنى يهيئ غريزته لها ويقدره ويجعله يتمرن في استخراجها ويجري ذهنه إلى ذلك،  و " التوراة " هي المنزلة على موسى عليه السلام، ويروى أن عيسى كان يستظهر  التوراة وكان أعمل الناس بما فيها، ويروى أنه لم يحفظها عن ظهر قلب إلا أربعة،  موسى ويوشع بن نون وعزير وعيسى عليهم السلام ".*
*& وقال النسفي: " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ ... الكتابة  وكان أحسن الناس خطاً في زمانه. وقيل: كتب الله " والحكمَةَ " بيان الحلال  والحرام أو الكتاب الخط باليد. والحكمة: البيان باللسان " وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ  وَٱلإِنجِيلَ ".*
*& وقال الخازن: " ويعلمه الكتاب " يعني الكتابة  والخط باليد " والحكمة " يعني العلم والسنة وأحكام الشرائع " والتوراة " يعني  التي أنزلت على موسى " والإنجيل " يعني الذي أنزل عليه وهذا إخبار من الله  تعالى لمريم ما هو فاعل بالولد الذي بشرها به من الكرامة وعلو المنزلة  ".*
*& وقال ابو حيان: " وَيُعَلّمُهُ ٱلْكِتَٰبَ  وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ وَٱلإِنجِيلَ " الكتاب: هنا مصدر، أي: يعلمه الخط  باليد، قاله ابن عباس، وابن جريج وجماعة وقيل: الكتاب هو كتاب غير معلوم، علمه  الله عيسى مع التوراة والإنجيل وقيل: كتب الله المنزلة. والألف واللام  للجنس وقيل: هو التوراة والإنجيل. قالوا: وتكون الواو في: والتوراة، مقحمة،  والكتاب عبارة عن المكتوب، وتعليمه إياها قيل: بالإلهام، وقيل: بالوحي،  وقيل: بالتوفيق والهداية للتعلم والحكمة. تقدم تفسيرها، وفسرت هنا: بسنن الأنبياء،  وبما شرعه من الدين، وبالنبوة، وبالصواب في القول والعمل وبالعقل، وبأنواع  العلم. وبمجموع ما تقدم أقوال سبعة. روي أن عيسى كان يستظهر التوراة، ويقال  لم يحفظها عن ظهر قلب غير: موسى، ويوشع، وعزير، وعيسى. وذكر الإنجيل لمريم  وهو لم ينزل بعد لأنه كان كتاباً مذكوراً عند الأنبياء والعلماء، وأنه سينزل  ".*
*& وجاء في مختصر ابن كثير للصابوني: " إن اللّه يعلمِّه الكتاب والحكمة، الظاهر أن  المراد بالكتاب ههنا الكتابة، والحكمة تقدم تفسيرها في سورة البقرة، والتوراة  والإنجيل. فالتوراة هو الكتاب الذي أنزل على موسى بن عمران، والإنجيل الذي أنزل  على عيسى بن مريم عليهما السلام، وقد كان عيسى عليه السلام يحفظ  هذا ".*
*2 التوراة كانت مع المسيح وبين يديه وأنه جاء مصدقاً لها: *

*¯ " َمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ  مِنْ التَّوْرَاةِ وَلأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَجِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِي "  (آل عمران: 50(.*
*& قال القرطبي: " قوله تعالى: " وإذ قال عيسى  ابن مريم يا بني إسرائيل ... إني رسول الله إليكم " أي بالإنجيل. " مصدقا لما بين  يدي من التوراة " لأن في التوراة صفتي، وأني لم آتكم بشيء يخالف التوراة فتنفروا عني ". *
*& وقال الطبري: " قيل: " وَمُصَدّقًا لِّمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَىَّ مِنَ ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ " لأن عيسى صلوات الله عليه كان مؤمناً  بالتوراة مقرّاً بها، وأنها من عند الله، وكذلك الأنبياء كلهم يصدّقون بكل ما  كان قبلهم من كتب الله ورسله، وإن اختلف بعض شرائع أحكامهم لمخالفة الله بينهم في  ذلك، مع أن عيسى كان فيما بلغنا عاملاً بالتوراة، لم يخالف شيئاً من أحكامها إلا  ما خفف الله عن أهلها في الإنجيل مما كان مشدّداً عليهم فيها ".  *
*& وقال الطبرسي: " ومصدقا لما بين يدي "  أي: لما أنزل قبلي " من التوراة "، وما فيه البشارة بي ومن أرسل قبلي من  الأنبياء " ولأحل لكم بعض الذي حرم عليكم " هذا معطوف على معنى قوله "  مصدقا " وتقديره: ولأصدق ما بين يدي من التوراة ". *
*& وقال الرازي: " إنه يجب على كل نبي أن يكون  مصدقاً لجميع الأنبياء عليهم السلام، لأن الطريق إلى ثبوت نبوتهم هو المعجزة، فكل  من حصل له المعجز، وجب الاعتراف بنبوته، فلهذا قلنا: بأن عيسى عليه السلام  يجب أن يكون مصدقاً لموسى بالتوراة، ولعلّ من جملة الأغراض في بعثة عيسى عليه  السلام إليهم تقرير التوراة وإزالة شبهات المنكرين وتحريفات الجاهلين ...  لأن التصديق بالتوراة لا معنى له إلا اعتقاد أن كل ما فيها فهو حق  وصواب، وإذا لم يكن الثاني مذكوراً في التوراة لم يكن حكم عيسى بتحليل ما  كان محرماً فيها، مناقضاً لكونه مصدقاً بالتوراة، وأيضاً إذا كانت البشارة بعيسى  عليه السلام موجودة في التوراة لم يكن مجيء عيسى عليه السلام وشرعه مناقضاً للتوراة  ". *
*& وجاء في تفسير ابن كثير: "  وَمُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ وَلاُِحِلَّ  لَكُم بَعْضَ ٱلَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ ... " أي: مقرراً لها  ومثبتاً ".*
*& وقال القرطبي: " وإنما قيل:  " ومصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة " لأن عيسى صلوات الله عليه كان مؤمنا بالتوراة مقرا بها، وأنها من  عند الله، وكذلك الأنبياء كلهم يصدقون بكل ما كان قبلهم من كتب الله ورسله، وإن اختلف بعض شرائع أحكامهم  لمخالفة الله بينهم في ذلك، مع أن عيسى كان فيما بلغنا عاملا بالتوراة، لم  يخالف شيئا من أحكامها إلا ما خفف الله عن أهلها في الإنجيل مما كان مشددا  عليهم فيها ".*
*¯ " وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى  ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنْ التَّوْرَاةِ  وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنْ التَّوْرَاةِ  وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " (المائدة: 46).*
*¯ " وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى  ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ  وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْأِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدىً وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ  مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدىً وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " (المائدة:  46).*
*& جاء في الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي: "  مصدقا لما بين يديه " يعني التوراة ؛ فإنه رأى التوراة حقا، ورأى وجوب العمل  بها ".*
*& وجاء في مختصر تفسير ابن كثير: " وقفينا " أي  اتبعنا على آثارهم يعني أنبياء بني إسرائيل " بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقا لما بين يديه من  التوراة "، أي مؤمنا بها حاكماً بما فيها، " وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور " أي هدى إلى الحق ونور يستضاء به في  إزالة الشبهات وحل المشكلات " ومصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة " أي  متبعاً لها غير مخالف لما فيها إلا في القليل مما بين لبني إسرائيل بعض ما  كانوا يختلفون فيه ".*
*& جاء في الكشاف للزمخشري: " قيل: إن  عيسى عليه السلام كان متعبداً بما في التوراة من الأحكام ؛ لأن الإنجيل  مواعظ وزواجر والأحكام فيه قليلة ".*
*& وقال الطبرسي: " مصدقا لما بين يديه "  أي: لما مضى " من التوراة " التي أنزلت على موسى، صدق بها وآمن بها، وإنما قال لما  مضى قبله لما بين يديه، لأنه إذا كان يأتي بعده خلفه، فالذي مضى قبله يكون قدامه،  وبين يديه " ... " ومصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة " يعني الإنجيل  يصدق بالتوراة لان فيه أن التوراة حق ". *
*& وقال الرازي: " معنى كون عيسى مصدقاً  للتوراة أنه أقر بأنه كتاب منزّل من عند الله، وأنه كان حقاً واجب العمل به قبل  ورود النسخ. السؤال الثاني: لم كرر قوله " مُصَدّقاً لّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ "  والجواب: ليس فيه تكرار لأن في الأول: أن المسيح يصدق التوراة، وفي الثاني: الإنجيل  يصدق التوراة ".*
*& وقال ابن كثير: " مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلتَوْرَاةِ " أي: مؤمناً بها، حاكماً بما فيها ...  " وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ " أي: متبعاً لها،  غير مخالف لما فيها، إلا في القليل مما بين لبني إسرائيل بعض ما كانوا يختلفون  فيه ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير فتح القدير  للشوكاني: " وقوله: " وَمُصَدّقًا " معطوف على محل " فِيهِ هُدًى " أي: أن  الإنجيل أوتيه عيسى حال كونه مشتملاً على الهدى والنور ومصدقاً لما بين يديه من  التوراة ؛ وقيل إن مصدّقاً معطوف على مصدّقاً الأوّل، فيكون حالا من عيسى مؤكداً  للحال الأول ومقرّراً له. والأوّل أولى ؛ لأن التأسيس خير من التأكيد. قوله: "  وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لّلْمُتَّقِينَ " عطف على مصدّقاً داخل تحت حكمه منضماً إليه:  أي مصدقاً وهادياً وواعظاً للمتقين ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير ابن عباس: " وَقَفَّيْنَا "  أتبعنا وأردفنا " عَلَىٰ آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ٱبْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً "  موافقاً " لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلتَوْرَاةِ " بالتوحيد وبعض  الشرائع " وَآتَيْنَاهُ " أعطيناه " ٱلإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ " في الإنجيل " هُدًى  " من الضلالة " وَنُورٌ " بيان الرجم " وَمُصَدِّقاً " موافقاً " لِّمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ " بالتوحيد والرجم ".  *
*& وقال ابن الجوزي " مُصدّقاً " أي:  بعثناه مُصدّقاً " لما بين يديه " " وآتيناه الإِنجيل فيه هدىً ونورٌ ومُصدّقاً "  ليس هذا تكراراً للأول، لأن الأول لعيسى، والثاني: للإنجيل، لأن عيسى كان يدعو إِلى  التصديق بالتوراة، والإِنجيل أُنزِلَ وفيه ذكر التصديق بالتوراة  ".*
*& وجاء في تفسير الخازن: " وقفينا على  آثارهم ... بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة " يعني أن عيسى  عليه السلام كان مصدقا بأن التوراة منزلة من عند الله عزّ وجل وكان العمل بها  واجباً قبل ورود النسخ عليها فإن عيسى عليه السلام نسخ بعض أحكام التوراة وخالفها "  وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور " يعني فيه هدى من الجهالة وضياء من عمى البصيرة "  ومصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة " هذا ليس بتكرار للأول لأن في الأول الإخبار بأن  عيسى مصدق لما بين يديه من التوراة. وفي الثاني: الإخبار بأن الإنجيل مصدق  للتوراة". *
*& وجاء في تفسير غرائب القرآن ورغائب الفرقان للقمي النيسابوري: "  مصدّقاً لما بين يديه " أي مقراً بأن التوراة كتاب منزل من عند الله تعالى وأنه  كان حقاً واجب العمل به قبل ورود ناسخه وهو الإنجيل المصدق أيضاً ".  *
*& وقال البقاعي: " ومصدقاً " أي  الإنجيل بكماله " لما بين يديه " ولما كان الذي نزل قبله كثيراً، عين المراد بقوله:  " من التوراة " فالأول صفة لعيسى عليه السلام، والثاني صفة لكتابه، بمعنى أنه هو  والتوراة والإنجيل متصادقون، فكل من الكتابين يصدق الآخر وهو يصدقهما، لم يتخالفوا  في شيء، بل هو متخلق بجميع ما أتى به ".*
*¯ " وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا  بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ " (الصف: 6).*
*& قال القرطبي: " مصدقا لما بين يدي من  التوراة " لأن في التوراة صفتي، وأني لم آتكم بشيء يخالف التوراة فتنفروا  عني ".*
*& وجاء في مختصر ابن كثير " مصدقاً لما بين  يديَّ من التوراة ... يعني التوراة، وقد بشرت بي وأنا مصدق ما أخبرت  عنه ".*
*& وقال الرازي " قوله: " إِنّى رَسُولُ  ٱللَّهِ " أي اذكروا أني رسول الله أرسلت إليكم بالوصف الذي وصفت به في  التوراة ومصدقاً بالتوراة وبكتب الله وبأنبيائه جميعاً ممن تقدم وتأخر  ".*
*& وقال ابن كثير: " يعني: التوراة، قد  بشرت بي، وأنا مصداق ما أخبرت عنه ".*
*& وقال الشوكاني: " مُّصَدّقاً لّمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَىَّ مِنَ ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ " أي: إني رسول الله إليكم بالإنجيل مصدّقاً لما  بين يديّ من التوراة لأني لم آتكم بشيء يخالف التوراة، بل هي مشتملة على التبشير  بي، فكيف تنفرون عني وتخالفونني ".*
* وهكذا يؤكد لنا القرآن والمفسرون وعلماء الإسلام أن التوراة وكتب  الأنبياء كانت كما هي، مثلما نزلت على موسى النبي والأنبياء، فقد كانت مع المسيح  وبين يديه، كما كانت مع موسى ويشوع وعزرا، وكان حافظاً لها ومتمسكاً بها ومتمماً  لما جاء بها عنه. وأنه من المستحيل أن تكون قد فقدت أو ضاعت أو أنها غير التي كتبها  موسى النبي والأنبياء، لأنها كانت مع المسيح وبين يديه وأنه كان هو وموسى ويشوع  وعزرا حافظين لها لذا فمن المستحيل أن تكون قد فقدت أو تغيرت أو تبدلت فيما بين  موسى والمسيح!!!*

*
* *(ù) (1) " نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ " (آل  عمران:3).*
*(2) " وَمُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ "  (آل عمران:50).*
*(3) " يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا  أُنْزِلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ وَالْأِنْجِيلُ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَفَلا  تَعْقِلُونَ " (آل عمران:65).*
*(4و5) " كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِلاًّ لِبَنِي إِسْرائيلَ إِلَّا مَا  حَرَّمَ إِسْرائيلُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ التَّوْرَاةُ  قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِالتَّوْرَاةِ فَاتْلُوهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ " (آل  عمران:93).*
*(6) " وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا  حُكْمُ اللَّهِ " (المائدة:43).*
*(7) " إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدىً وَنُورٌ  يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا  وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالْأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ  وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ " (المائدة:44).*
*(8 و9) " وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ  الْأِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدىً وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ  التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدىً وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ "  (المائدة:46).*
*(10) " وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ  وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ " (المائدة:66).*
*(11) " قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى  تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ " (المائدة:68).*
*(12) " الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الْأُمِّيَّ  الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِنْدَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْأِنْجِيلِ  " (لأعراف:157).*
*(13) " إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ  وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْداً عَلَيْهِ حَقّاً فِي التَّوْرَاةِ  وَالْأِنْجِيلِ " (التوبة:111).*
*(14) " سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ  مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْأِنْجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ  أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ "  (الفتح:29).*
*(15) " وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ إِنِّي  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ  " (الصف:6).*
*(16) "مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ  يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَاراً "(الجمعة:5).*
*(17) " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ  وَالْأِنْجِيلَ " (آل عمران:48). *
*(18) " إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي  عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ  النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ " (المائدة:110) *
​


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أبريل 2013)

abdoubk قال:


> أخي الكريم:
> يقول الله عز وجل في محكم تنزيله:
> " لن يستنكف المسيح أن يكون عبدا لله"
> لقد ذكرت في تبريراتك أن اخوتنا المسلمين يقولون أنه يوجد في القرآن الكريم أن الله يؤكد أن التورات والإنجيل لم يمسهم الزيف؟
> ...


راجع هذا الرابط
http://www.linga.org/defense-articles/MzYyNQ==


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أبريل 2013)

هو الموضوع منشور هنا من سنة 2010   لكن الاخ الغير مسيحى دخل ليبحث الى الموضوع  ليضيف اليه إضافة 
مفادها  الاساءة والهرتلة  

- إذا  حق لى  أن أعبر عن رأى شخصى  :  أقول إننى كشخصى مسيحى   ضد  تماما أى إستشهاد   أو إستقراْء  بما جاء فى الكتب  المكذوبة المنتحلة المؤلفة   بواسطة النبي الكذاب  الافاق.. تحت أى  سبب  وتحت اى  سياق حتى لو إثبات لهم من كتبهم  أى مبحث أو موضوع ..
*أنا مسيحى أنا لا  أقتبس ولا أستدل من   إنتاج مدعى نبوة  وثنى  دجال قرصان .​*+
*عفواً يا  ابونا العلامة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط  وعذراً... أخالفك التوجهه فى هذا الاسلوب  فقط لا غير *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أبريل 2013)

> " فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ويقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا..."
> وكذلك قوله تعالى: " ويل للذين يحرفون كلام الله من بعد ما عقلوه وويل لهم مما يكسبون..


ليه   يا عزيزى هو من  كتبم كتاب الاشعار الذى تؤمن به انه كتاب موحى به كانوا يكتبون   بارجلهم مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟!!
ومن قال ان الكتاب الذى تستشهد به اساسا  كتابا  من عند الله ؟؟؟!!!  من يقول ؟؟ وعلى اى اساس ؟؟!! فالشئ نفسه نعتقده عنكم ونقوله بكامل الاقتناع 
فهناك من يقيم نفسه نبيا يوحى اليه بملاك  غير منظور فى مكان غير منظور  
بل يفترى على لسان الله مالم يقله تحقيقا لمغانم ومكتسبات دعائية كاذبة لا اكثر ولا اقل فاتركوا ما انتم فيه من مزايدة وادعاء وهو اساسه *   الظن  وتصديق الادعاء *الكاذب بغير البحث .. فهل  رأى منكم احدا الاسراء والمعراج او عاصره وكم عدد المشاهدين المعاصرين ؟؟ هذا قيضا من فيض 


> وويل لهم مما يكسبون.


وويل لكل من إكتسب مغانم ووإقامة حكومة ودولة  وجباية أنفال واسلاب  وولدان مخلدون وجوارى  وفتيان أمارد .
 واحد بياخد خمس الاسلاب والانفال 20% عال عال  وعايزه يقول الحق أنه لا ملك نزل ولا وحل أتى.
فويلٌ للمصليين.


> ولكي تتجنب غضب الله والمسيح الذي تعتقد أنه إله عليك قراءة القرآن جيدا جيدا وهذا تحد لك لأنك ستجد فيه من الحقيقة ما لا يوجد في غيره وهو الذي جاء للعالم جميعا،


وانا اقول لك لكى تتجنب  غضب الله والمسيح الذى اعتقد بالحق انه اله كما هو فعلا اله عليك ان تتخلص من  الكتاب الذى تفتريه ولا تقرأءه ثانية ابدا اجتنبه اجتناب الكبائر  لانه ليس فيه الا منحولا مسروقا فالجيد الذى اتى به ليس جديد والجديد الذى اتى به ليس بجيد ..
المسيح هو ابن الله الاتى الى العالم كله كما شهد بنفسه  فى الانجيل بحسب  يوحنا
-[ملحوظة يوجد مئات مدعى  النبوة الكذابين  الذين ادعوا انهم انبياء الله الى الناس كافة - المهدى المنتظر  للناس كافة  .. انتم فقط من تتجاهلون ..  ابرزهم فى تاريخكم  مسيلمة وسجاح - فعلام  التيه و الزهو يا رجل]


----------

